# knitting tea party 26 december '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 26 December 14

Had to catch myself  almost wrote 2105  have a few days before the new year. Hope everyone had the best Christmas ever. Happy Boxing Day to the brits and the Commonwealths. Think they are the only ones that have Boxing Day. Here at the Moser household we usually have Christmas clean up on New Years Day or the day after. Heidi likes to get the mess put away and get the house back in order.

If you can believe it  it is 56° today (Tuesday) and Christmas day is to be warm also  dont think we will see any snow this year. Bobby on wtol was saying possible rain for the big day  that would be different  at least we wont need to shovel before we can get out of the driveway.

I love my new floors  I really do  I would put them down again. But they really show the dust and hickorys footprints when she comes in from outside. Really  most of the dust balls and dirt I can attribute to the little lady herself. I clean it in bits and pieces and we all survive. The only thing the cats do is dump their food on the counter and bug Heidi to death when she sees them on the counter.

The sisters  Bailee and Alexis  in Alexiss car are driving to Fort Wayne to go shopping. Heidi told them how to go  however they missed their turn off  Heidi tried to tell them how to turn around and go back  but Lexi decided to go by what her cell phone said. Not sure if they ever made it or not. It is so true  the only person who knows they know it all is high school seniors and college freshmen. Heaven knows what time they will get home.

Gary should be home fairly soon  is going to take the boys  all three of them  to playland at McDonalds so Heidi can wrap the presents with no one around. She wraps quickly  perfectly  they know which packages I wrapped  they may be wrapped neatly but the edges are jagged. I failed cutting in first grade  I cant cut a straight line. The little boys cut better than I do. I figure they are wrapped  I could give them in a Meijers bag with a bow on it. Lol

Bacon recipes always make me think of careen and this one is no different. I could snack on these while I watched nics la or ncis dc. Love mark harmon.

Bacon Wrapped Dates

Ingredients

16-ounce package of bacon (regular thickness, not thick cut), cut into thirds
8-ounce package of pitted dates

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Position oven rack in the center of the oven. Cover a cookie sheet with tin foil.

Wrap a piece of bacon around a date. Make sure the bacon seam is placed facing downward on the cookie sheet. Press firmly on the bacon-wrapped date, so it is less likely to unravel. Repeat until all of the dates are wrapped in bacon.

Bake for 20-25 minutes until crisp. Let cool for 10-15 minutes before serving.

Makes 25-30 bacon-wrapped dates

http://www.popsugar.com/food/Recipe-Bacon-Wrapped-Dates-4952556

Perfect Baked Bacon

Serves 4 to 6

INGREDIENTS

12 slices bacon

DIRECTIONS

Adjust the oven rack to the middle position and preheat the oven to 400°F (204°C).

Arrange the bacon slices on a rimmed baking sheet lined with foil. Wait until the oven is completely preheated and then slide the baking sheet into the oven. Let the bacon cook, without turning, until the fat begins to render, 5 to 6 minutes.

Rotate the baking sheet and continue cooking until the bacon is crisp and brown, 5 to 6 minutes more for thin-cut bacon, 8 to 10 minutes more for thick-cut bacon.

Transfer the bacon to a plate lined with paper towels or a brown paper sack to drain.

Tip the baking sheet and collect the bacon drippings in a clean Mason jar or other resealable container with a lid, tuck it in the fridge, and reserve for another use. (eggs fried in bacon grease are the best)

Pile the baked bacon onto plates or a platter and have at it.

www.leitesculinaria.com/97603/recipes-perfect-baked-bacon.html#xlSixqWeZMPpAudq.99

NOTE: I didn't realize the following recipe was so involved - I'm going to include it but I have an idea no one is going to make it unless you have your own pig.

Maple-Candied Bacon

Serves 4 to 6

INGREDIENTS

1 pound good-quality, thick-sliced bacon
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard (optional)
1/2 cup pure Grade B maple syrup
Finely ground black pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 400°F (204°C).

Line a rimmed baking sheet with heavy foil. Place a baking rack over the lined baking sheet and arrange the bacon slices across the rack next to each other, not overlapping.

If using the mustard, whisk it into the maple syrup in a small bowl. Generously spoon the maple syrup over the top of the bacon and bake for 12 to 15 minutes. Turn and baste with the remaining syrup. Bake until the bacon has reached the desired crispness, 5 to 10 more minutes.

Carefully remove the baking sheet from the oven. Sprinkle

Read more at http://leitesculinaria.com/61897/recipes-maple-candied-bacon.html#EikfOxuyx6LofbwK.99

Homemade Maple-Espresso Bacon

Makes about 5 pounds

INGREDIENTS

5 to 6 pounds skinless pork belly (make sure the pork belly is trimmed to an even thickness and doesnt taper at the ends)
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup instant espresso powder
2 teaspoons Insta-Cure Salt #1, also known as Prague Powder #1 or Curing Salt #1
1 1/2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1/4 to 1/2 cup water
Hickory or applewood sawdust, chips, chunks, or bisquettes

DIRECTIONS

Rinse and pat the pork belly dry. Trim any scraggly edges so the pork belly forms a neat rectangle. Save the scraps for sausage, if desired. (Who in his right mind doesnt desire sausage?)

In a medium bowl, mix the brown sugar, maple syrup, salt, espresso powder, curing salt, pepper, and enough water to make a sludgy mess. Using your hands, slather the mixture all over the pork belly, turning to coat all sides. Slip the floppy belly into a large resealable plastic bag and seal it. Fit the belly, in its bag, into a baking dish and then slide the whole thing into the fridge. Refrigerate for 7 days, making sure to flip the bag and massage the liquid that accumulates in the bag into the pork belly once a day.

After 7 days, remove the pork belly from the bag, rinse it thoroughly under cool running water, and pat it lightly dry. Set up your smoker, charcoal grill, or gas grill for hot smoking using sawdust, chips, chunks, or Bradley bisquettes.

Smoke the meat in your smoker (or, if using a charcoal or gas grill, over indirect heat) making sure to keep the temperature at 200°F (93°C), until the internal temperature of the bacon registers 150°F (65°C), roughly 3 to 4 1/2 hours, give or take some time depending on the size of your pork belly and the exact temperature of your smoker. [If you dont have the means to smoke the pork belly, you can make the bacon by brushing the fatty side with liquid smoke and then baking it in a 200°F (93°C) oven until it reaches an internal temperature of 150°F (65°C).] Remove the bacon from the smoker and let it rest until its cool enough to handle.

Grab a sharp knife, slice the cooled bacon as thickly or as thinly as you please, and cook it up any way you want it. I cant resist sizzling it up in a skillet. Wrap the rest tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate for up to 1 week or freeze it for up to 2 months.

www.leitesculinaria.com/95593/writings-homemade-bacon-cured-maple-espresso.html#TttCMq5mfDZLRdHF.99

Idaho Sunrise Baked Eggs and Bacon In Potato Bowls

Yield: 2 potato bowls

Ingredients:
2 large baked potatoes (russett or sweet)
1 Tbsp. butter
2 eggs
2 strips bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 Tbsp. shredded cheddar or Gouda cheese
1 Tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions:

Lay the first baked potato on its side, and use a knife to carefully cut off the top third of the potato. With a spoon, hollow out the middle of the potato to make a "bowl", leaving the potato as thick or thin as you'd like. (Just remember, the more room you leave, the more room for eggs, bacon and cheese!) Repeat with the second potato.

Place 1/2 tablespoon of butter in the middle of each bowl. Then gently break an egg into each bowl, careful not to break the yolk. Top with bacon, cheese, parsley, and then season with salt and pepper.

Bake at 350 degrees F for 20-25 minutes, or until the egg whites are set. Serve immediately.

Alis Tip: Feel free to experiment with seasonings on these! Especially if you tried this with sweet potatoes, I imagine some more savory (or spicy!) seasonings would be great!

Recipe adapted from The Village Cook http://thevillagecook.com/idaho-sunrise-a-breakfast/
http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/idaho-sunrise-baked-eggs-and-bacon-in-potato-bowls/

After eating yourself silly over the holidays some of us maybe think salads are in order. Ive always found unless I eat a ton of salad it doesnt do the trick. I mean  just how long does salad stick to your ribs? So you can experiment with these  I think a piece of whole wheat bread on a plate  topped with salad and something like beef or chicken or ham chunks scattered all over (rather heavily I would say) wet down with lowcal condiment of your choice  I could get into that,

Salmon Penne Salad With Raspberry Vinaigrette Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 368, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 42mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 14g, Carbs: 41g, Cholesterol: 33mg, Protein: 18g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Starch: 2.5, Lean Meat: 1.5, Fat: 1.5 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

9 ounce(s) fish, salmon fillet 
6 ounce(s) pasta, penne 
1 cup(s) asparagus, bias-sliced 
1 cup(s) raspberries 
lettuce leaves 
2 scallion(s) (green onions) 
1/4 cup(s) vinegar, raspberry 
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
1 tablespoon mustard, honey 
2 teaspoon sugar 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black

Preparation

Salmon Penne Salad:

Thaw fish, if frozen. Rinse fish; pat dry with paper towels. Measure the thickness of the fish. Remove 2 teaspoons of the Raspberry Vinaigrette; brush onto fish. Cover and chill the remaining vinaigrette until ready to use.

Preheat broiler. Place fish on the greased unheated rack of a broiler pan; tuck under any thin edges. Broil 4 inches from heat until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork, allowing 4 to 6 minutes per 1/2 inch thickness and turning once if 1 inch thick.

Meanwhile, cook pasta according to package directions, adding asparagus the last 2 minutes. Drain; rinse with cold water. Drain again. Return pasta to pan. Add reserved vinaigrette; toss gently to coat.

Flake cooked salmon. Add salmon to pasta; toss gently. Cover and chill until serving time.

To serve, add berries to pasta mixture; toss gently to mix. If desired, serve on 4 lettuce-lined plates. Top with green onion. Makes 4 (2-cup) servings.

Raspberry Vinaigrette:

In a small bowl, whisk together 1/4 cup raspberry vinegar, 2 tablespoons olive oil, 1 tablespoon honey mustard, 2 teaspoons sugar, 1 minced clove garlic, and 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper. Cover and chill until serving time.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/salmon-penne-salad-with-raspberry-vinaigrette.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20141223

Red and White Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 111, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 424mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 11g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 2g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

4 cup(s) lettuce, romaine heart spears, thinly sliced 
2 head(s) lettuce, Belgian endive, cored and thinly sliced 
1 medium fennel bulb(s), trimmed, cored, quartered, and thinly sliced 
15 ounce(s) hearts of palm, drained, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced 
1/2 head(s) lettuce, radicchio, cored, quartered and thinly sliced 
1 medium apple(s), red, cored and cut into matchsticks 
1 cup(s) radish(es), thinly sliced 
pepper, black ground, freshly ground, to taste 
1 medium shallot(s), peeled and quartered 
1/4 cup(s) vinegar, champagne, or white wine vinegar 
1/4 cup(s) oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon mustard, Dijon 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, freshly ground, to taste

Preparation

To Prepare Salad:

Toss romaine, endive, fennel, hearts of palm, radicchio, apple and radishes together in a large salad bowl. 
Add vinaigrette and toss to coat. Season with pepper.

To Prepare Champagne Vinaigrette:

Combine shallot, vinegar, oil, mustard, salt and pepper in a blender. Puree until smooth.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/red--white-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20141223

Im not sure if this could be considered a salad  it is sauted  but I think with all the vegies it could be a close cousin.

Provencal Style Edamame Saute Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 312, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 718mg, Dietary Fiber: 9g, Total Fat: 16g, Carbs: 23g, Cholesterol: 17mg, Protein: 13g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 large fennel bulb(s), trimmed, cored and thinly sliced 
2 tablespoon garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon herbes de Provence 
3/4 cup(s) wine, dry white 
10 ounce(s) edamame, shelled, frozen, thawed, (1 package) 
9 ounce(s) artichoke hearts, frozen, thawed, (1 package) 
1/4 cup(s) broth, vegetable, or reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1 teaspoon lemon zest, freshly grated 
1/4 cup(s) lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
2 tablespoon olives, pitted, cured, chopped

Preparation

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add fennel and cook, stirring, until starting to soften and brown, 3 to 5 minutes.

Add garlic and herbes de Provence; cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

Add wine; increase heat to high and bring to a boil. Boil until the wine is almost evaporated, about 3 minutes.

Stir in edamame, artichoke hearts and broth; cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until hot, about 5 minutes.

Remove from the heat; stir in lemon zest, lemon juice and salt. Serve sprinkled with feta and olives

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/provencalstyle-edamame-saute.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20141224

Salsa, Black Bean, and Rice Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 192, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 549mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 42g, Cholesterol: 2mg, Protein: 9g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 2, Starch: 2 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

2 cup(s) rice, long grain, cooked, chilled 
1 can(s) beans, black, (15 ounces) rinsed and drained 
2 cup(s) tomato(es), chopped 
1 cup(s) pepper(s), red, bell, chopped 
1 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen, thawed 
2 scallion(s) (green onions), thinly sliced 
2 tablespoon cilantro 
1 cup(s) salsa 
4 ounce(s) cheese, Monterey Pepper Jack, with jalapeno chile peppers, cut into 1/4-inch cubes 
lettuce leaves 
1/2 cup(s) sour cream, light or fat-free

Preparation

In a large bowl, stir together chilled rice, black beans, tomatoes, sweet pepper, corn, green onions, and cilantro; add picante sauce or salsa. Toss to coat. If desired, stir in cheese.

To serve, line 6 salad bowls or plates with lettuce leaves. Top with rice mixture. Serve with sour cream.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/salsa-black-bean-and-rice-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20141222

Citrus Salad with Fried Rosemary and Olives

Makes 8 servings

The fried olives used to garnish this colorful salad just might become your new favorite. Try scattered over crostini or salads.

Ingredients

Vegetable oil
4 3-inch rosemary sprigs
kosher salt
10 pitted oil-cured black olives
6 blood oranges
6 Cara Cara oranges
freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Special equipment: A deep-fry thermometer

Preparation

Pour vegetable oil into a small heavy saucepan to a depth of 1". Prop deep-fry thermometer in oil so bulb is submerged; heat oil over medium heat to 350°F.

Add four 3" rosemary sprigs to oil and fry until crisp and bright green, 10-15 seconds. Transfer to a paper towellined plate; season lightly with kosher salt.

Add 10 pitted oil-cured black olives to oil; fry until bubbling stops, about 4 minutes. Place on plate with rosemary. Strip rosemary leaves from sprigs; mince. Chop olives.

Using a small, sharp knife, cut peel and white pith from 6 blood oranges and 6 Cara Cara oranges. Cut crosswise into 1/2" rounds; arrange on a platter.

DO AHEAD: Oranges, rosemary, and olives can be prepared 6 hours ahead. Cover and chill orange slices. Separately store rosemary and olives airtight at room temperature.

Season oranges lightly with salt and freshly ground black pepper; drizzle with 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil. Sprinkle chopped rosemary and olives over oranges

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Citrus-Salad-with-Fried-Rosemary-and-Olives-

This recipe comes from a site called budget bites.com all of their recipes are costed out so you can see just how much your meal is costing. I would assume this might be an average  I dont know where these people live but I have an idea the cost is about right for all of us  at least north of the equator.

Pineapple Black Bean Salad

Total Cost: $6.97
Cost Per Serving: $1.16

Serves: 6 (1 cup each)

Ingredients

LIME VINAIGRETTE

1 lime, juiced (3-4 Tbsp) $0.33
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
1 Tbsp honey $0.12
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.03
½ tsp salt $0.02

SALAD

4 cups cooked bulgur (or other grain) $0.97
½ bunch cilantro $0.45
⅓ cup unsalted cashews $2.40
1 15oz. can pineapple tidbits in juice $1.19
1 15oz. can black beans $1.09

Instructions

Cook the bulgur or grain according to the package directions.* Allow the grains to cool completely. Place the pot in the refrigerator to quicken the cooling, if needed.

Prepare the dressing by whisking together the lime juice, olive oil, honey, cumin, garlic powder, and salt. Set the dressing aside.

Drain the pineapple tidbits very well. Roughly chop the pineapple into slightly smaller pieces. Roughly chop the cashews. Pull the cilantro from the stems and roughly chop the leaves. Rinse and drain the black beans well. Combine the pineapple, cashews, cilantro, and black beans in a bowl.

Add the cooked and cooled bulgur and the dressing to the bowl. Toss the ingredients together until everything is evenly mixed and coated in dressing.

Serve immediately or chill until ready to serve.

Notes: *Many grains require a 2:1 water to grain ratio for cooking. For grain salads, I like to use a little less water (1.5:1 or 1.75:1) to keep the grains chewy and prevent them from becoming sticky.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2014/12/pineapple-black-bean-salad/

Celery, Fennel and Apple Salad with Pecorino and Walnuts 
Contributed by Athena Calderone

SERVINGS: 4 to 6

FAST- HEALTHY  VEGETARIAN

In the winter, I love to have a bright-tasting salad, says designer and blogger Athena Calderone about this side dish. Honeycrisps are her favorite apples, for their sweet-tart flavor and crisp, juicy texture, but you can use the variety you like best.

Ingredients

3/4 cup walnuts 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
3 celery ribs, sliced diagonally 1/4-inch thick 
2 fennel bulbstrimmed, halved, cored and thinly sliced on a mandoline 
2 Honeycrisp appleshalved, cored and sliced 
1/2 cup basil leaves, torn if large 
Pecorino cheese shavings, for garnish

Directions
Preheat the oven to 375°. Spread the walnuts in a pie plate and toast for 7 to 8 minutes, until golden. Coarsely chop the nuts.

In a large bowl, whisk the 3 tablespoons of olive oil with the lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.

Add the celery, fennel, apples and basil and toss to evenly coat.

Transfer the salad to a serving platter. Season with pepper and drizzle with olive oil, then top with the walnuts and garnish with cheese shavings.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/celery-fennel-and-apple-salad-with-pecorino-and-walnuts?xid=DAILY121714ViewRecipe

Fennel, Celery, and Pomegranate Salad

Makes two servings at Calories 527 per serving.

Ingredients

3 small fennel bulbs, thinly sliced 
6 celery stalks, thinly sliced on a diagonal
1 medium shallot, thinly sliced into rings
1/2 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley, very coarsely chopped
1/4 cup celery leaves, very coarsely chopped (optional) 
1/2 cup pomegranate seeds, divided
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
1/4 cup olive oil
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper

Preparation

Toss fennel, celery, shallot, parsley, celery leaves, if using, and half of pomegranate seeds in a large bowl.

Drizzle with lime juice and oil and toss to coat; season with salt and pepper.

Serve topped with remaining pomegranate seeds.

Nutrition Information: per serving (2 servings) - Calories527 - Carbohydrates32 g - Fat42 g - Protein14 g - Saturated Fat6 g - Sodium847 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat9 g - Fiber12 g - Monounsaturated Fat 24 g - Cholesterol 0

Note: (this was written as one of the comments which I found interesting) Absolutely delicious. Used blood orange olive oil and the parsley was straight out of the garden and added a real kick.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Fennel-Celery-and-Pomegranate-Salad

the last two salad recipes Im going to give are from the following site. They were from a list of 30 salad recipes. I encourage you to visit this site and just look at some of them. They at least would give you some ideas for new and different salads. Variety is the spice of life  dont ya know.

www.epicurious.com/recipesmenus/slideshows/salads

Tomato, Cucumber and Red Onion Salad with Mint

Serves 6

Ingredients

2 large English hothouse cucumbers
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
3 large tomatoes, seeded, coarsely chopped
2/3 cup coarsely chopped red onion
1/2 cup chopped fresh mint
3 tablespoons olive oil

Preparation

Cut cucumbers in half lengthwise; scrape out seeds. Cut halves diagonally into 1/2-inch-wide pieces. Place in large bowl. Add vinegar, sugar and salt. Let stand at room temperature 1 hour; toss occasionally.

Add tomatoes, red onion, mint and oil to cucumbers and toss to blend. Season salad with salt and pepper.

Nutrition Information: per serving - Calories110 - Carbohydrates11 g  Fat 7 g - Protein2 g - Saturated Fat1 g - Sodium398 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat 1 g - Fiber2 g - Monounsaturated Fat 5 g - Cholesterol 0

This recipe is great exactly as written and it's also very good with feta and kalamatas.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Tomato-Cucumber-and-Red-Onion-Salad-with-Mint-101847

Cucumber, Tomato and Feta Salad

Makes 8 servings

This classic refreshing salad pairs perfectly with grilled lamb .

Ingredients

6 cups coarsely chopped English hothouse or Persian cucumbers (about 2 pounds total)
2 large tomatoes (about 1 pound total), coarsely chopped
1 bunch scallions, chopped
1 cup assorted pitted olives (such as Kalamata or Gaeta), halved
1 7-ounce package feta, crumbled, divided
1/2 cup coarsely chopped fresh mint
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Preparation

Combine cucumbers, tomatoes, scallions, olives, half of feta, and mint in a large bowl.

Whisk oil and lemon juice in a small bowl; season dressing with salt and pepper.

Pour dressing over salad; toss to coat.

Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Sprinkle remaining half of feta over and serve.

Nutrition Information: per serving - Calories 210 - Carbohydrates11 g - Fat17 g - Protein 5 g - Saturated Fat 5 g - Sodium 397 mg -Polyunsaturated Fat1 g - Fiber3 g - Monounsaturated Fat10 g - Cholesterol 22 mg

Terrific, easy to make, and covers all kinds of diet bases (GF, vegetarian, low carb, seasonal for summer)

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Cucumber-Tomato-and-Feta-Salad-365671

I was thinking - along with the salad a nice crunchy piece of garlic bread might be a nice addition.

The garlicky-est of garlic breads

MAKES 6 TO 8 SERVINGS

Ingredients

1 loaf of bread (such as baguette or ciabatta), cut in half lengthwise 
¼ cup olive oil 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
8 garlic cloves, peeled and smashed 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
Pinch of red-pepper flakes 
¼ cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese (optional)

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Place the loaf halves side by side on the baking sheet.

In a small pot, heat the olive oil, butter and garlic over low heat until the garlic is very tender and the oil is fragrant, about 10 to 12 minutes.

Use a fork to mash the garlic cloves into the oil, forming a loose paste. Season with the salt, pepper and red-pepper flakes.

Spoon the garlic paste (along with any remaining oil-butter mixture) evenly on the cut side of the bread. Garnish with an even sprinkling of Parmesan cheese, if using.

Bake until the bread is fragrant, golden brown and toasty, 10 to 15 minutes. Cool for at least 5 minutes before slicing. Serve warm.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12090/The-garlicky-est-of-garlic-breads.htm

46° - an almost cloudless sky with lots of sunshine  a lovely day. (26 Dec)  not quite beach weather but certainly warmer than last year. I keep waiting for the shoe to drop and mountains of snow to drop from the heavens but so far none. So goes the predictions of the naysayers who thought we would be buried in snow by now. Of course we have the rest of the winter to get through so things could change. Im keeping my fingers crossed.

Gary has today off so I am hoping with the long weekend he will get over his cold. He and Bentley both look miserable with red noses and sniffling. Knock on wood  I havent caught anything yet.

I think now that we are saladed out  desserts are called for. The first recipe I want all of you to copy the url and the end into a browser window  you need to see the cake so the directions make sense. Actually  you need to see the dramatic presentation it will make.

Marble Chocolate Cake

Like the Marble Cake I made last weekend? Want to know how INCREDIBLY easy it is to make? Then keep reading
You will need:
1 x Frosted Cake  I used a 2 layer Vanilla Sponge Cake covered with Chocolate Buttercream
400g White Chocolate
400g Dark Chocolate
Greaseproof Paper

Grab your iced cake to start, the final cake looks like it has multiple tiers but thats just the effect of the chocolate decorations.

Make sure you have a clear workspace and cover it with greaseproof paper.

Now all you need is the chocolate  I used a mixture of White and Dark Chocolate, the flavours were great together!

Get melting!

Make sure you get a good liquid consistency before taking off the heat (add vegetable oil if you need to).

Create medium size circles with the dark chocolate (and one big circle for the centre piece)

then spoon a little white chocolate around the edges of the Dark chocolate circles.

Then simply cut through the circles with a knife to create to marble effect and a more unusual shape  less is more here, overwork the chocolate and you will just have a light brown blob (talking from experience here!)

Now let the chocolate set  do not attempt to lift these up too soon, I know its tempting, they look and smell so good, but back away from the chocolate until completely set!

Ok once theyre completely set, dip a knife in hot water then cut through the shapes to create one flat edge.

Now spread a little melted chocolate on the back, this will act as a glue to stick it to the cake.

You can now stick the chocolate shapes to your cake, start around the base first

then cut a circle about 1/2 inch deep into the cake, you can slot your second layer of chocolate shapes into this.

Finally stick in your extra large shape into the centre of the cake. I had a few leftover shapes also that I broke up and stuck into a few gaps!

http://www.icedjems.com/2011/01/tutorial-marble-chocolate-cake/

Homemade Thin Mints
Give Them an Early Taste of Girl Scout Cookie Season With DIY Thin Mints - by Camilla Salem

What's the second most wonderful time of the year? I'd argue that it has to be Girl Scout cookie season. This year, gift your friends with an early taste of this magical time of the year: a homemade take on Thin Mints. This recipe for DIY Thin Mints is just as tasty as the packaged version, and they're a cinch to whip up. Package them in a mason jar with pretty, wintry details or in a cellophane bag, tied with a big bow.

If you can't find peppermint extract, substitute peppermint flavor.

Ingredients

For the cookies:
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
6 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup butter, room temperature
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup milk (any kind)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon peppermint extract

For the chocolate coating:
10 ounces dark or semisweet chocolate
1/2 cup butter, room temperature

Directions

Make the cookies: In a small bowl, whisk together the flour, cornstarch, cocoa powder, and salt.

In a large bowl, cream together the butter and sugar. With the mixer on low speed, add in the milk and extracts. The mixture will look curdled. Gradually, add in the flour mixture until fully incorporated.

Shape dough into two logs, each about 1 1/2 inches in diameter. Wrap in plastic wrap and freeze for at least 1-2 hours, until dough is very firm.

Preheat the oven to 375°F. Line a half-sheet pan with parchment paper.

Slice the dough into rounds no more than 1/4-inch thick  if they are too thick, they will not be as crisp. Transfer the rounds to the prepped baking sheet; the cookies will not spread very much, so you can put them quite close together.

Bake for 13-15 minutes, until the cookies are firm at the edges. Cool cookies completely on a cooling rack before dipping in chocolate.

Make the chocolate coating: Add the chocolate and butter to a microwave-safe bowl. Melt on high power in the microwave, stirring every 45-60 seconds, until chocolate is smooth. Chocolate should have a consistency somewhere between chocolate syrup and fudge for a thin coating.

Coat the cookies: Dip each cookie in melted chocolate, turn with a fork to coat, then transfer to a piece of parchment paper or wax paper to set for at least 30 minutes, or until the chocolate is cool and firm. (Reheat the chocolate as needed to keep it smooth and easy to dip into.)

Yield: 3 1/2 to 4 dozen cookies

http://www.popsugar.com/food/Homemade-Thin-Mints-20730614

The Best Damn Fruitcake Ever

MAKES 1 LOAF

Ingredients
½ cup dried apricots, chopped
½ cup dried cranberries 
½ cup dried cherries 
½ cup golden raisins 
1 cup bourbon 
½ cup pistachios, chopped 
½ cup hazelnuts, chopped 
½ cup pecans, chopped 
½ cup sliced almonds
12 tablespoons (1½ sticks) unsalted butter, softened
1 cup light brown sugar
2 eggs 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
2 tablespoons orange zest
Pinch of cinnamon
1½ cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder
Turbinado sugar, for garnish

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease a loaf pan with nonstick spray.

Prepare the fruit: In a medium-size heat-safe bowl, toss the apricots with the cranberries, cherries and raisins. In a small pot, bring the bourbon to a simmer. Pour it over the fruit and let sit for 10 minutes.

Drain the fruit, reserving the bourbon. Transfer the fruit to another medium bowl and toss with the pistachios, hazelnuts, pecans and almonds. Set aside.

Make the batter: In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the butter and brown sugar until light and fluffy, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the eggs one at a time, scraping the side of the bowl well after each addition.

Beat in the vanilla extract, orange zest and cinnamon. Add the flour and baking powder; mix just until combined.

Bake the cake: Add the fruit-and-nut mixture to the batter and mix to combine. Pour the batter into the prepared pan and smooth the surface. Garnish with a sprinkle of turbinado sugar, then bake until golden and cooked through, 2 to 2½ hours.

While the cake is baking, bring the reserved bourbon to a simmer and reduce to about ¼ cup. Pour the reduced bourbon over the warm cake as soon as it comes out of the oven. Let the cake cool completely before slicing and serving. The uncut cake will keep for up to two weeks in an airtight container.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/The-Best-Damn-Fruitcake-Ever

Toasted pistachio cookies

MAKES ABOUT 2 DOZEN SMALL COOKIES

Ingredients

½ cup shelled pistachios, toasted 
1 stick unsalted butter, at room temperature 
¾ cup granulated sugar
1 egg 
1½ teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon baking soda 
Turbinado sugar, for garnish

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

In a food processor, pulse the toasted pistachios until they are finely chopped. (Some will be flour-like in consistency, but there will still be some pea-sized pieces.)

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the butter and sugar until the mixture is light and fluffy, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the egg and vanilla extract and beat until combined.
Add the ground pistachios, flour, salt and baking soda. Mix until the ingredients are fully incorporated, 1 to 2 minutes.

Scoop rounded tablespoons of cookie dough onto the prepared baking sheets. Press the dough lightly with your hands to flatten, then garnish each cookie with 1 teaspoon turbinado sugar.

Bake until the cookies are golden on the edges, 7 to 9 minutes. Transfer the cookies to a wire rack to cool. The cookies will keep in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12129/Toasted-pistachio-cookies.htm

Apple upside down cake

MAKES ONE 9-INCH CAKE

Ingredients

For the Pan
4 tablespoons butter, softened
¼ cup brown sugar
3 apples, peeled and thickly sliced

For the Cake

8 tablespoons (1 stick) butter, softened
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
½ cup sour cream
1½ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
Pinch of salt
1 tablespoon cinnamon

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease a 9-inch round cake pan with the 4 tablespoons of butter, using about 1 tablespoon to grease the side of the pan and the remaining 3 tablespoons to coat the base thickly.

Sprinkle the brown sugar evenly into the base of the pan. Arrange the apples in concentric circles over the brown sugar, overlapping the slices slightly.

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the 8 tablespoons of butter and the sugar until light and fluffy, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the eggs one at a time, scraping the side of the bowl after each addition. Beat in the vanilla extract, then add the sour cream and mix to incorporate.

In a large bowl, whisk the flour with the baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon to combine. Add the dry ingredients to the bowl of the mixer and then mix on low speed just until incorporated. Do not overmix.

Pour the batter into the prepared pan over the apple slices and spread the batter gently to the edge of the pan. Bake the cake until a tester inserted into the center comes out clean, 30 to 35 minutes.

Let the cake cool for 15 minutes inside the pan, then use a butter knife to loosen the cake from the edge of the pan. Place a large plate on top of the pan and then flip the whole thing over, turning the cake onto the plate. Let cool for another 10 minutes before slicing and serving.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12227/Apple-upside-down-cake.htm

The following recipe is diabetic friendly.

Bev's Chocolate Chip Cookies Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 99, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 64mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 11mg, Protein: 1g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

3/4 cup(s) oats, rolled 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup(s) butter, softened 
1/4 cup(s) oil, canola 
1/3 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
1/3 cup(s) sugar, brown 
1 large egg(s) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup(s) chocolate chips, dark

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat 2 baking sheets with cooking spray.

Grind oats in a blender or food processor. Transfer to a medium bowl and stir in flour, baking soda and salt.

Beat butter in a large bowl with an electric mixer until fluffy. Add oil, granulated sugar, brown sugar, egg and vanilla; beat until smooth and creamy.

With the mixer running, add the dry ingredients, beating on low speed until just combined. Stir in chocolate chips.

Drop the dough by heaping teaspoonfuls, at least 1 inch apart, onto the prepared baking sheets.

Bake cookies, 1 sheet at a time, until firm around the edges and golden on top, about 15 minutes.

Cool the cookies for 2 minutes on the baking sheets, then transfer to wire racks to cool completely.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/bevs-chocolate-chip-cookies.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20141224
The following recipe comes from a blog  about a grandmother raising her granddaughter  goodnightgram.com. Officer Friendly is what she calls her husband  he passed away some years ago (her first husband was abusive). Its a lovely blog and I read every one. So enjoy the recipe.

Officer Friendlys Hidden Recipe

Several people have contacted me asking for the recipe that I found in my husbands desk after he passed away. I dont mind sharing.

I have no idea where it came from. There is no publication information. It was neither a newspaper article nor a recipe from a magazine. I can tell by the paper. There is no printing on the backside, either. I cannot give you a citation. I dont really believe Officer Friendly was hiding it from me. It was just simply on his desk, tucked in with some papers he kept. He had a few quotes that inspired him . . . and the recipe below. He never spoke of it. He never showed it to me, or asked me to make it for him.

The recipe itself is called Succulent Sugarplums and the concoction, when mixed, is to be rolled into balls, then the balls are to be rolled in granulated sugar to coat them, and then stuck with toothpicks and attached to a foam cone to make the shape of a Christmas tree. Im sure its lovely, but I dont do that. I will share the recipe as I found it and, but will give you the directions for how I handle the mixture.

Note: I make only half of the following recipe and I got about 48 bars that are 2 x 2 inches. The full recipe would be much more expensive and make too many bars for Goodnight and me.

Ingredients

1 lb. chopped figs
1 lb. chopped dates
1 lb. chopped raisins
1 lb. chopped currents
1/2 lb. crystallized ginger
1 lb. blanched almonds, chopped
1/2/lb. chopped walnuts
1/2 lb. chopped pecans
1 lb chopped, unsalted shelled pistachios
1/2 lb. shredded coconut
1 orange: grated the rind plus the juice
1 lemon: grated rind plus the juice
2 tablespoons sherry (if you dont want the alcohol, swap the sherry for the same amount of orange juice or cherry juice)
1 ounce orange or peach brandy (see above note for the sherry, but use the peach nectar)

Directions

Chop fruits and nuts, coconut and ginger. My granddaughter has braces on her teeth, so I used my food processor and pulsed those items in small batches and put them into a large bowl. If you want the fruit and nut bars to be chunkier, then just chop by hand. Add the orange and lemon rinds and juices, sherry and brandy. Mix together thoroughly.

Spread the mixture (dont forget, I only made HALF of the above recipe) onto a large baking sheet with 1/2-inch sides, pressing and compacting the mixture so it will hold the bar shape. Cut into 2 inch by 2 inch squares. Wrap each square in wax paper. I use a small bit of tape to keep the wrapping closed. For a full flavor, store in the refrigerator for about a week before using, but they are wonderful right away. If the mixture seems loose to you, use more pressure to hold it together, and make sure to wrap them tightly in the wax paper.

Yield: (from half of the above recipe) was about 48 bars.

They are easy to grab and pack into my granddaughters lunch box or her basketball bag. I like to tuck them into my work bag. I keep them wrapped when I serve them at my holiday parties.

https://goodnightgram.wordpress.com/2012/12/15/officer-friendlys-hidden-recipe/

I suppose I should include a few healthy items  I think these side dishes fit the bill  I think the oven roasted potatoes and beets would make a great snack.

Oven roasted beets and potatoes

MAKES 6 TO 8 SIDE-DISH SERVINGS

Ingredients

4 medium golden beets, peeled
4 medium red beets, peeled
6 medium Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled
4 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons chopped thyme leaves
2 tablespoons chopped rosemary leaves
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Have ready a 9-inch oven-safe skillet (cast iron is perfect).

Using a mandoline, slice the vegetables into rounds about ⅛-inch thick. (Alternatively, you can use the largest side of a box grater, but the slices may not be as rounded. You can also use a knife and cut slightly thicker slices--just be aware that they may take longer to cook in the oven.) Set aside.

In a small pot, melt the butter over medium heat. Stir in the thyme and rosemary.

Brush half the herbed butter into the base of the skillet and up the sides. Stack 8 to 10 golden beet slices, then lay the stack on its side along the edge of the skillet. Next, stack 8 to 10 red beet slices and lay it next to the golden beet stack , followed by a stack of 10 to 12 potato slices. Continue this pattern until you've formed a ring around the skillet. Repeat the process to fill in the center.

Brush the remaining herbed butter on top of the vegetables, then season with salt and pepper.

Roast until the surface of the vegetables is golden and crisp and the interior is tender, 25 to 30 minutes. Let cool for 10 minutes before serving.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes.htm

Roasted Brussels Sprouts With Hazelnut Brown Butter Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
GERD-Friendly
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 115, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 172mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 10g, Cholesterol: 8mg, Protein: 4g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter 
1 pounds Brussels sprouts, trimmed and quartered 
1/4 cup(s) nuts, hazelnuts, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
3 tablespoon water

Preparation
Position rack in bottom third of oven; preheat to 450°F.

Place butter on a large rimmed baking sheet and roast until the butter is melted, browned and fragrant, 4 to 5 minutes. Remove the baking sheet from the oven; toss Brussels sprouts and hazelnuts with the browned butter and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

Return to the oven and roast for 7 minutes. Sprinkle with water; toss and continue roasting until the sprouts are tender and lightly browned, 7 to 9 minutes more.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-hazelnut-brown-butter.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthSexualHealth_20141225

Spicy roasted brussels sprouts

MAKES 4 TO 6 SIDE-DISH SERVINGS

Ingredients

1½ pounds brussels sprouts 
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil 
¼ cup rice-wine vinegar 
¼ cup honey 
2 tablespoons Sriracha, or more to taste 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Trim the base away from the brussels sprouts and discard. Cut the sprouts in half.

In a large bowl, whisk the olive oil with the vinegar, honey and Sriracha to combine. Add the brussels sprouts and toss until they are fully coated. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Spread the brussels sprouts on a baking sheet, cut sides down. Pour any extra olive-oil mixture onto the pan and tilt the pan around to distribute it.

Roast until the sprouts are crispy on the outside and golden and caramelized on the cut sides, 20 to 30 minutes. Serve immediately

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Spicy-roasted-brussels-sprouts

The following recipe would make a great substitution for fish and chips or just as a snack . I think they sound so good,

Cheesy oven-baked green bean "fries"

MAKES 4 TO 6 SERVINGS

Ingredients

1 pound fresh green beans, washed and trimmed
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
½ teaspoon paprika

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375°. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

In a large bowl, toss the green beans with the olive oil. Add the Parmesan, salt, pepper and paprika and toss well to coat.

Pour the green beans onto the baking sheet and bake until crisp, 10 to 15 minutes. Cool slightly before serving.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/national/9304/Cheesy-oven-baked-green-bean-fries.htm

Roasted Brussels Sprout and Gruyère Quiche 
Contributed by Billy Allin

SERVINGS: Makes one 9-inch quiche  
MAKE-AHEAD  VEGETARIAN

PASTRY  
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 cup cake flour 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
2 sticks chilled unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
6 tablespoon ice water

FILLING  
3/4 pound brussels sprouts, quartered 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 1/2 cups milk 
1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
4 large egg yolks 
3 large eggs 
1 teaspoon salt 
3/4 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper 
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
1/3 cup thinly sliced scallions 
4 ounces shredded Gruyère cheese (1 1/3 cups)

MAKE THE PASTRY In a food processor, pulse both flours with the salt. Add the butter and pulse until the mixture resembles coarse meal.

Drizzle the ice water on top and pulse until the dough just comes together.

Turn the dough out onto a work surface, gather up any crumbs and pat the dough into a disk. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate until well chilled, about 1 hour.  
On a lightly floured work  surface, roll out the dough to a 14-inch round, 1/4 inch thick. Ease the dough into a 9-inch round, 2-inch-deep cake pan; do not trim the overhanging dough. Refrigerate until firm, about 30 minutes.  
Preheat the oven to 350°. Line the pastry with parchment paper and fill with pie weights. Bake for 20 minutes, until barely set. Remove the parchment and pie weights. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, until lightly browned. Let cool on a rack. Increase the oven temperature to 425°.  
MAKE THE FILLING On a rimmed baking sheet, toss the brussels sprouts with the olive oil. Roast in the oven for about 20 minutes, tossing once, until browned and tender. Let cool, then coarsely chop. Reduce the oven temperature to 325°.  
In a bowl, whisk the milk with the cream, egg yolks, eggs, salt, white pepper and nutmeg. Stir in the brussels sprouts and scallions.

Sprinkle the Gruyère in the crust and pour the filling on top.

Set the cake pan on a foil-lined baking sheet and bake the quiche for about 11/2 hours, until set.

Transfer to a rack and let cool for 30 minutes.

Using a paring knife, trim the excess crust and discard. Cut the quiche into wedges and serve.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roasted-brussels-sprout-and-gruyere-quiche?xid=DAILY122614ViewRecipe

Forget florets--roast the whole damn cauliflower

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 head cauliflower
1½ cups plain Greek yogurt
1 lime, zested and juiced
2 tablespoons chile powder
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon curry powder
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper

Directions
Preheat the oven to 400° and lightly grease a small baking sheet with vegetable oil. Set aside.

Trim the base of the cauliflower to remove any green leaves and the woody stem.

In a medium bowl, combine the yogurt with the lime zest and juice, chile powder, cumin, garlic powder, curry powder, salt and pepper.

Dunk the cauliflower into the bowl and use a brush or your hands to smear the marinade evenly over its surface. (Excess marinade can be stored in the refrigerator in an airtight container for up to three days and used with meat, fish or other veggies.)

Place the cauliflower on the prepared baking sheet and roast until the surface is dry and lightly browned, 30 to 40 minutes. The marinade will make a crust on the surface of the cauliflower.

Let the cauliflower cool for 10 minutes before cutting it into wedges and serving alongside a big green salad.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/national/8821/Forget-florets--roast-the-whole-damn-cauliflower.htm

This is an interesting twist on the ordinary mashed potatoes.

20 Minute Mashed Potatoes

MAKES 6 TO 8 SIDE-DISH SERVINGS

Ingredients

4 russet potatoes, peeled and finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
5 tablespoons butter, divided 
2 cups whole milk 
1 tablespoon salt, plus more as needed 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper, plus more as needed 
½ cup sour cream

Directions

In a medium pot, combine the potatoes with the garlic, 2 tablespoons butter, milk, salt and pepper. (Note: The milk should come at least three-quarters of the way up the potatoes. If it doesnt, use a smaller pot. Do not add more milk.)

Cover the pot and bring the mixture to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer until the potatoes are tender, 12 to 15 minutes. Drain the potatoes over a bowl and reserve the starchy cooking milk.

Return the potatoes to the pot or place them in a bowl. Use a potato masher or large fork to mash the potatoes, adding the milk back ¼ cup at a time until you achieve your desired texture (for thicker mashed potatoes, use less milk; for a thinner consistency, use up to 1 cup). Stir in the remaining 3 tablespoons butter and the sour cream. Taste the mashed potatoes (lucky you) and season with additional salt and pepper, if needed.

Serve the potatoes piping-hot, right away.

If you want to make them ahead of time, transfer the potatoes into a heat-safe serving dish and top with pieces of butter (about 2 tablespoons, chopped). Refrigerate until ready to serve, then reheat in the microwave for about 2 to 3 minutes. Resist the urge to stir too much, as doing so can make the potatoes gluey.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/20-Minute-Mashed-Potatoes

Parmesan Portobello Orzo

Total Cost: $5.22 - Cost Per Serving: $0.87

Serves: 6 (1 cup each)

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
2 cloves garlic $0.16
8 oz. baby portobello mushrooms $2.19
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
2 cups uncooked orzo $1.50
3 cups chicken broth $0.45*
⅓ cup grated Parmesan $0.55

Instructions

Rinse the mushrooms and cut them into thick slices. Mince the garlic. Heat the garlic and olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat for one to two minutes, or until the garlic is soft and fragrant. Add the mushrooms, a pinch of salt and freshly cracked pepper, and continue to sauté until the mushrooms have softened and released all of their moisture (5-7 minutes).

Add the uncooked orzo and chicken broth to the skillet. Give it a quick stir, place a lid on top, and let the mixture come up to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, give it quick stir again to loosen any pasta from the bottom of the skillet. Replace the lid, turn the heat down to low, and let the pasta simmer on low heat for 10 minutes. Stir once half way through to prevent the pasta from sticking.

After ten minutes, test the orzo to make sure its tender (if not, replace the lid and let simmer a few minutes more). Stir the contents of the skillet to redistribute any leftover broth (it will continue to absorb into the pasta). Once the broth has absorbed, turn off the heat.

Sprinkle the Parmesan over the pasta, stir, and then serve.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon brand chicken base to make my broth.

Makes about 6 loosely packed cups.

The post Parmesan Portobello Orzo appeared first on Budget Bytes.com

Now for something really different  in the soup category  this should be a winner  especially since it has pumpkin in it.

Pumpkin Matzo Dumpling Soup

Matzo Balls:

1 1/3 Cups Fine Matzo Meal
2 Teaspoons Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1 Teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Baking Soda
1/4 Cup Very Finely Minced Yellow Onion
1 1/2 Cups Roasted Pumpkin Puree, or 1 (14-Ounce) Can 100% Solid Packed Pumpkin Puree
1/4 Cup Olive Oil

Vegetable Soup:

6 Cups Vegetable Broth
2 Small Carrots, Thinly Sliced
2 Stalks Celery, Thinly Sliced
1 Medium Yellow Onion, Diced
1/4 Cup Fresh Dill, Minced
1/4 Cup Fresh Parsley, Minced
Salt and Ground Black Pepper, to Taste

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and lightly grease a baking sheet.

In a large bowl, stir together the matzo meal, salt, garlic powder, baking powder, and soda. Yes, it may seem like a lot of salt, but it gets rationed into many little matzo dumplings. Don't back down on the amount or else you'll risk making bland balls! Make sure all the dry goods are evenly distributed throughout before adding in the minced onion, tossing to coat. Combine the pumpkin puree and olive oil in a separate container, whisking until smooth, and pour the wet mixture into the bowl. Mix with a wide spatula, stirring thoroughly to combine, until there are no remaining pockets of dry ingredients. Let the matzo batter sit in a cool spot for about 15 minutes to thicken before proceeding.

I like using a small cookie scoop for more consistent dumplings, but a good old fashioned tablespoon will do just fine as well. Scoop out about 2 teaspoons of the matzo mixture for each dumpling, rolling them very gently between lightly moistened hands to round them out. Place each one on your prepared baking sheet about 1/2-inch part. There's no risk of them spreading, but giving them a bit of breathing room helps to ensure more even cooking. Repeat until all of the batter is used and you have a neat little army of raw matzo balls ready to be baked. Lightly spritz the tops with olive oil spray for better browning, if desired.

Bake for 45 - 50 minutes, rotating the sheet pan halfway through, until golden brown all over.

Meanwhile, prepare the soup itself by combining the broth, carrots, celery, and onion in a medium stock pot. Bring it to a boil and then reduce to a simmer, cooking until the carrots are fork-tender. Right before serving, add in the fresh herbs and season to taste with salt and pepper.

Ladle out some of the soup into each soup bowl and add in the baked matzo dumplings right before serving. Enjoy piping hot!

Makes 35 - 40 Dumplings; About 8 Servings

BitterSweet.com|

And finally a good cornbread and a great new smoothie to wash it down.

Kernel Desire  Now is the time for corn bread

MAKES ONE 9-BY-9-INCH LOAF

Ingredients

½ cup all-purpose flour 
½ cup cornmeal
¼ cup sugar 
1½ teaspoons baking powder 
¼ teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons melted butter, divided
4 tablespoons honey, divided
1 egg 
½ cup buttermilk 
½ cup fresh sweet corn kernels, uncooked (or substitute canned or frozen, if desired)

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 9-by-9-inch baking pan.

In a medium bowl, whisk the flour with the cornmeal, sugar, baking powder and salt to combine.

Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients, and add 4 tablespoons melted butter, 2 tablespoons honey, the egg and buttermilk. Mix all the ingredients to combine.

Gently fold in the corn kernels. Pour the batter into the prepared pan. Bake the corn bread for 30 to 40 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

While the corn bread is baking, mix the remaining 2 tablespoons melted butter with the 2 tablespoons honey. As soon as you remove the pan from the oven, use a pastry brush to glaze the finished corn bread with the honey butter. Cool at least 15 minutes before cutting into squares and serving.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/11390/Nows-the-time-for-corn-bread.htm?

Apple Pie Smoothie

This scrumptious smoothie is as easy as (apple) pie! Fiber-rich apple plus protein-packed Greek yogurt combine to make a well-balanced breakfast - the perfect way to fuel the day.

This recipe makes 1 Serving

Amount per Serving -Calories: 240 - Protein: 24.0g - Total Fat: 4.0g - Saturated Fat: 0.0g - Cholesterol: 10mg- Total Carbohydrate: 30.0g- - Dietary Fiber: 4.0g - Sodium: 220mg

This scrumptious smoothie is as easy as (apple) pie! Fiber-rich apple plus protein-packed Greek yogurt combine to make a well-balanced breakfast - the perfect way to fuel the day.

Ingredients:
1 cup non-fat plain Greek yogurt*
3/4 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk*
1 medium red apple (like Fuji or Gala), diced
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 cup rolled oats (optional)

Preparation:

In a blender, combine all of the ingredients and blend until smooth. Pour into glass and serve.

*Note: If you have celiac disease, read labels to ensure yogurt and almond milk are gluten-free.

Nutrition facts calculated without oats. With oats, recipe is 315 calories, 27 grams protein, 44 grams carbohydrate, 5 grams fat, and 6 grams fiber.

http://www.joybauer.com/recipes/apple-pie-smoothie

And that is it for this week. Hickory is laying here on the bed sound asleep dreaming of the dog biscuits that Heidi is supposed to be bringing home for him. He has been without for a couple of days  a day without dog biscuits is like a day without sunshine. lol

Midafternoon and it is still 49° and the sun is shining  the days are getting longer  yeah - spring is on the way.

I somehow forgot to get Alex something for Christmas  not sure how I did that. Need to put on my thinking cap and come up with something. Im thinking a gas card from Meijer  they usually have the cheapest gas or one of couple that have the lowest price on gas. Since when did grocery stores start to sell gas?

Sam


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Canada also has Boxing Day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My half of the summary. And then Maryanne and I decided at 11 last night to go to the cricket today so need to get organised and go so will see you all later today

nd working on the iPad even harder so please e patient! Because I am on that ipad I have asked Kate to post the photos and recipes so they will be in separate posts this week. Was saying how difficult I find the iPad to work with and look what it did-without any help from me ofcourse! I was apologising for the extra spelling mistakes 
We have a number of KPers or their families who are unwell *knittersgma*has bronchitis; *Martinas* sister is in hospital with a bad chest infection which meant that Martina was alone for Christmas; * SAMs* SIL Gary is unwell; *TNSs* MIL fell possibly as a result of a chest infection;*Gwen* has been diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis- the positive thing is this means no surgery for now ;*Pearlones* DH needs more surgery to determine what is going on with him; Bella (*Pacers *family friend is very unwell though still home;*Aran* has a 99yo friend who had surgery Monday for a broken hip and was doing well last we heard ;*Julie's* brother's blood pressure is very high though seems better later in the week.

We have heard from some members through others *Melody*has been unwell, working lots and moving and so has been unable to join us. *AZ Sticks *has been busy chasing round after Allan his surgery was so successful!

*Siouxann* and *Budasha* both returned after long absences. Budasha has moved house and is adjusting to having others nearby all the time as well as coping with a bad back received while moving.

*jheinens* DGS Tim will have the pump removed on the 16th January

The insurance for *Tanie_Ohio's* mother ran out and new arrangements need to be made by early January.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Next half! (Which you nearly didn't get as I forgot it was Friday!)

KTP Photos 20th December, 2014
2 - *Shirley* - Christmas Greetings wall hanging
4 - *Purple* - Shakespeare's Globe Theatre/Buskers
10 - *Bonnie* - Hoar frost
11 - *Tami* - Self, DD & GKs
21 - *flyty1n* - Christmas flybox
26 - *Nico* - Australian Santa Christmas card
31 - *Purple* - Christmas squirrel
36 - *Purple* - Family with Santa
42 - *Cashmeregma* - GKs around the Christmas tree
45 - *Pacer* - Matthew's Christmas card
46 - *EJS* - Christmas greetings
47 - *Shirley* - Christmas card
52 - *Spider* - Christmas greetings
60 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Ceili
61 - *Shirley* - Sweater twins!
62 - *Pacer* - Matthew's Christmas cat picture/Barbie outfit
64 - *Caren* - Christmas tree/coffee/food

Recipes
12 - *Sam* - Candy turtles
12 - *Rookie* - Microwave caramel
17 - *Rookie* - Chewy caramel
17 - *ChrisEl* - Bacon wrapped dates
19 - *Julie* - German marzipan
21 - *Julie* - English marzipan
21 - *Rookie* - Marzipan (link)
23 - *Kathleendoris* - Rich almond paste
35 - *Gwen* - Poor man's turtles/ Chicken cordon bleu wonton bites
35 - *ChrisEl* - Olive cheese bread (link) 
36 - *Julie* - Zimntsterne


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought I'd never want to eat again after yesterday's feasting, but reading through all these recipes has made me hungry! I just happen to have everything to make the cucumber, tomatoes, red onion and mint salad which will go nicely with the sauteed scallops I'm going to make for dinner tonight. I must go out in the garden now with a flashlight to get half a cup of fresh mint! Can you believe, it is so warm on Boxing Day that there is still mint to be picked outside?!

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I thought I'd never want to eat again after yesterday's feasting, but reading through all these recipes has made me hungry! I just happen to have everything to make the cucumber, tomatoes, red onion and mint salad which will go nicely with the sauteed scallops I'm going to make for dinner tonight. I must go out in the garden now with a flashlight to get half a cup of fresh mint! Can you believe, it is so warm on Boxing Day that there is still mint to be picked outside?!
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


Same to you Joyce!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and lovely sounding recipes. I look forward to trying some of them when things are back to normal. Going for a bath then some supper and bed,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Joyce --- that salad with the scallops sounds like a wonderful dinner. Happy New Year to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks again Sam for starting us off. Lots of recipes for me to go back and read! My favorite way to cook! Lol hate cooking, love reading recipes and cookbooks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam the trick to cutting without jagged edges is to use a knife. Measure the paper to size as you normally would then crease. Run knife (carefully) along crease. Almost always neatly cut! Now my pocket knife needs sharpening!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks again Sam for starting us off. Lots of recipes for me to go back and read! My favorite way to cook! Lol hate cooking, love reading recipes and cookbooks.


Are you my long lost sister? :lol:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

you making me HUNGRY !

:thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are you my long lost sister? :lol:


Lol maybe!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Are you my long lost sister? :lol:


We must be triplets as I intend passing these recipes on for my sons to cook for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Great start to the new Tea Party...thank you, Sam, for starting us off with so many great recipes. I, too, love to read recipes although my cooking days are over. My daughter makes a salad very similar to the cucumber, tomato and onion salad minus the mint. But I'm not that fond of mint!.
I hope you get the USA channel, Sam, since about once a week they show NCIS all day. And today was the day!! I've about overdosed on Mark Harmon!! LOL!!
And they're showing NCIS all day New Year's, I think.
Hope everyone has had a chance to relax after the busy day yesterday.
Welcome to the newcomers whose names I don't recognize. Sam always has room at his table!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Are you my long lost sister? :lol:


I am with you and Ohio Tami on this one. I love to read the recipes and would love to try more of them, but I have a picky family who won't eat most of them. I did enjoy a tomato and cucumber salad that Sam posted last summer. I portioned it out for myself to eat for a few days since I knew the guys would not eat any of it. I enjoy tomato and cucumber salads.

Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for the wonderful start to the last week of 2014.

Happy Birthday to your DD - Gwen.

Rookie...When you get started on those doll clothes, they will work up fast. I made the outfit posted from a book of knitting in the round that I picked up at a garage sale. I think I got the book for $1 which was an awesome deal. People at work were amazed when I worked on that project during my break since I was using double pointed needles. This weekend I am making several dishcloths with different designs on them so I stay focused better on them. They will match up with dish towels for a gift at a bridal shower.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great recipes again. I also forgot it was Friday, seems like the last 4 days have been Sunday.

Gwen, Happy birthday to your daughter. I. Glad my kids weren't born at this time of year. My moms birthday was Dec. 23( & she had a brother born Dec. 24 the next year but he passed as an infant.) I don't think she got a birthday cake or gift until I was old enough to do it for her.my nephew is born Dec31, I always remember his birthday, last day of the century.
I spent the day mending, moms really get asked to do some interesting things! Last year I fixed the cover for an ice fishing shack, today the cover for a snowmobile as well as some snowmobiling pants & patched some jeans. I've even sewed swather canvases a time or two.I bet the people who sold me my little sewing machine never dreamed it would work n such heavy things, I've done lots of moose de mitts, mocassins & mukluks too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY, Sam, for a great start Recipes sure look good. nice assortment, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY to Darowil and KateB for the summaries. These are so helpful when I am trying to find something.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I thought I'd never want to eat again after yesterday's feasting, but reading through all these recipes has made me hungry! I just happen to have everything to make the cucumber, tomatoes, red onion and mint salad which will go nicely with the sauteed scallops I'm going to make for dinner tonight. I must go out in the garden now with a flashlight to get half a cup of fresh mint! Can you believe, it is so warm on Boxing Day that there is still mint to be picked outside?!
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


Wow, I will have to make a trip out to my garden. That salad does sound good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> you making me HUNGRY !
> 
> :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you darowil - it is a good reminder for all of us. --- sam



darowil said:


> My half of the summary. And then Maryanne and I decided at 11 last night to go to the cricket today so need to get organised and go so will see you all later today
> 
> nd working on the iPad even harder so please e patient! Because I am on that ipad I have asked Kate to post the photos and recipes so they will be in separate posts this week. Was saying how difficult I find the iPad to work with and look what it did-without any help from me ofcourse! I was apologising for the extra spelling mistakes
> We have a number of KPers or their families who are unwell *knittersgma*has bronchitis; *Martinas* sister is in hospital with a bad chest infection which meant that Martina was alone for Christmas; * SAMs* SIL Gary is unwell; *TNSs* MIL fell possibly as a result of a chest infection;*Gwen* has been diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis- the positive thing is this means no surgery for now ;*Pearlones* DH needs more surgery to determine what is going on with him; Bella (*Pacers *family friend is very unwell though still home;*Aran* has a 99yo friend who had surgery Monday for a broken hip and was doing well last we heard ;*Julie's* brother's blood pressure is very high though seems better later in the week.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with the children at home I tend to forget which day it is also kate - thanks for doing this - I am sure the lurkers and everyone else appreciates it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Next half! (Which you nearly didn't get as I forgot it was Friday!)
> 
> KTP Photos 20th December, 2014
> Recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a surprise being you are fairly far north. and may I welcome you to the knitting tea party joy - we are here all week and there will be fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it available everytime you visit which we hope will be often - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



joycevv said:


> I thought I'd never want to eat again after yesterday's feasting, but reading through all these recipes has made me hungry! I just happen to have everything to make the cucumber, tomatoes, red onion and mint salad which will go nicely with the sauteed scallops I'm going to make for dinner tonight. I must go out in the garden now with a flashlight to get half a cup of fresh mint! Can you believe, it is so warm on Boxing Day that there is still mint to be picked outside?!
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking along those lines but think I will shower in the morning. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and lovely sounding recipes. I look forward to trying some of them when things are back to normal. Going for a bath then some supper and bed,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've tried that and it works "sometimes". lol I just think I am cutting challenged. thank goodness Heidi helps me - she can cut a straight line with her eyes closed. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam the trick to cutting without jagged edges is to use a knife. Measure the paper to size as you normally would then crease. Run knife (carefully) along crease. Almost always neatly cut! Now my pocket knife needs sharpening!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party dhobbit - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we'll be here all week pouring tea and saving a chair for you - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



DHobbit said:


> you making me HUNGRY !
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart thinking martina - let me know how they turn out. --- sam



martina said:


> We must be triplets as I intend passing these recipes on for my sons to cook for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will keep that in mind. I had the tv on long enough for wheel and jeopardy. one of the men on wheel won everything - over $91,000. he missed the bonus question but don't think he was upset. it has been a really quiet day for me - no one has been over so I have just kind of hibernated. even did a load of wash which is still in the washer - I will put it in the dryer tomorrow. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Great start to the new Tea Party...thank you, Sam, for starting us off with so many great recipes. I, too, love to read recipes although my cooking days are over. My daughter makes a salad very similar to the cucumber, tomato and onion salad minus the mint. But I'm not that fond of mint!.
> I hope you get the USA channel, Sam, since about once a week they show NCIS all day. And today was the day!! I've about overdosed on Mark Harmon!! LOL!!
> And they're showing NCIS all day New Year's, I think.
> Hope everyone has had a chance to relax after the busy day yesterday.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone is going to try the Homemade Maple-Espresso Bacon - I thought I sounded interesting and very labor intensive. --- sam


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sam, great recipes love them all. Definitely going to try one or two this week Love salads and desserts. Hope Gary and Bentley are getting over their colds. We had a quiet Christmas but it was nice. Skyped with Kids and their families who are overseas. Will be back in the am, need to get ready for bed.

Thanks so much ladies for the updates at the beginning of the tea party. You do a wonderful job and is so helpful, and much appreciated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My DD and I took a wonderful walk on the fire trail in the hills this morning. This afternoon my DD, DGD and I saw Annie. Outstanding day.
Sam, Portobello recipe is a must make.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Our weeks seem to fly by fast, another new Beginning of our tea party.
Thanks Sam!, glad you have had sun shine. We have not seen the sun in so long, again no snow in N. Dak. Or Minnesota that I know of but would be nice to see the sun. 
We grilled again tonight for dinner. 
Slept in this morning and it was so nice. The kids will leave tomorrow and we will go back into tone and both back to work on Monday. 
I got a new cook book for Christmas so I am going to look at the pictures. Back latter. Rest well and healing hugs to all. There is a lot of different bugs around our area. DS and I did not feel good for most of the day, but it has kinda passed.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm curious if anyone is going to try the Homemade Maple-Espresso Bacon - I thought I sounded interesting and very labor intensive. --- sam


Hi, Great start to the Tea Party Sam. I'm not going to try that one, but the other bacon baked with maple syrup sounds do-able.

We had a very quiet Christmas. Church on the Eve, then finishing the wrapping (I hate wrapping!) but Trish likes to tear the paper off rather than open a gift bag. At Christmas, she turns from a 45 year old woman to a 5 year old kid! EVERY year we have to watch the Christmas Story marathon, too.

We were going to go to our favourite Chinese restaurant for dinner on Thursday, but were still stuffed from breakfast. Instead we went tonight. It was delicious, and they give you enough food that we should be able to eat on it all day tomorrow!

Tomorrow Trish has promised to come over and help me find my living room again. I know it is here somewhere. I am such a clutterbug that I cannot find anything. I am also going to pack up the majority of my yarn stash and donate it to the Goodwill or some other charity. It has reached the point where I just want it out of my apartment so I can start over. Only this time, I will not buy yarn just because it is on sale, is soft to the touch or because it is pretty. I will have a project and purchase the yarn just for that. (I have good intentions anyway.)(But now that I have told you what I'm doing, the chances are I will actually do it. I hope!

Her in-laws are both experiencing health issues. MIL had open heart surgery on T'giving Day, and FIL went to Urgent Care today with extreme pain from his back going down his leg. Monday, Greg is driving me to Baltimore to see my diabetes doctor. I should have scheduled the appointment for before the hols, but I just accepted whatever they had available.

Time to get the cat to come in and go to bed. I wish all of you pleasant dreams and for those just waking, good morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, whoohoo!! I'm on on Friday night, that hasn't happened in a long time. 

Darowil and Kate, the summaries are fantastic. 

I am hoping that all those who are ill or dealing with surgery, or the family members or friends that are ill or recovering from surgeries or illness are well on their way to recovery as we end this year. 

I pray that Pacers family with the health issues enters the new year with much better health news and that they are able to enjoy a much easier year. 

Good news on Tims pump being removed, I'm hoping that it all goes very well for him. 

All is well on this front, we got about 6 or so inches of snow yesterday, so we had a very white Christmas. Christopher has a car to drive now, we gave him our Hyundai that was just sitting in the back yard, it just needed insurance and registration so we got that done, he's enjoying his job. 
Well, now I'm off to find my husband, he disappeared on my, and maybe get caught up on tonights posts. 
Hugs and love


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, Marla got me the knitpicks caspian interchangeable needles for Christmas, wonderful, I'm already using them. 

Well, I'm caught up, so off to bed I toddle. 
Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good start Sam. I am going to have to try those cookies tomorrow. My husband has such a sweet tooth and he is diabetic so these should work well for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those Caspian are beautiful...let me know how you like them. I've been eying the Nova Platinum cubics that also exchange with the KnitPicks/KnitPros.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, Marla got me the knitpicks caspian interchangeable needles for Christmas, wonderful, I'm already using them.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up, so off to bed I toddle.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I need some education and advice on these interchangeable needles you have all been talking about. That is my problem with the crafts I do, I am self taught most of the time and just jump in and don't study up on what is going on. 
Should be sleeping but again this is the time of the night I seem to enjoy the most.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just marking my spot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today was the first day of real sunshine in quite a while - I actually think we have more grey days then the pacific northwest. --- sam



Spider said:


> Our weeks seem to fly by fast, another new Beginning of our tea party.
> Thanks Sam!, glad you have had sun shine. We have not seen the sun in so long, again no snow in N. Dak. Or Minnesota that I know of but would be nice to see the sun.
> We grilled again tonight for dinner.
> Slept in this morning and it was so nice. The kids will leave tomorrow and we will go back into tone and both back to work on Monday.
> I got a new cook book for Christmas so I am going to look at the pictures. Back latter. Rest well and healing hugs to all. There is a lot of different bugs around our area. DS and I did not feel good for most of the day, but it has kinda passed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - always a treat to hear from you - sounds like you had a good holiday. sending mounds of healing energy to you and the in-laws to wrap you in soothing healing energy. hope your doctor has nothing but good things to say. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Hi, Great start to the Tea Party Sam. I'm not going to try that one, but the other bacon baked with maple syrup sounds do-able.
> 
> We had a very quiet Christmas. Church on the Eve, then finishing the wrapping (I hate wrapping!) but Trish likes to tear the paper off rather than open a gift bag. At Christmas, she turns from a 45 year old woman to a 5 year old kid! EVERY year we have to watch the Christmas Story marathon, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I enjoy this time of night also spider - it just plays havoc with my days - I want to sleep all the time. --- sam



Spider said:


> I think I need some education and advice on these interchangeable needles you have all been talking about. That is my problem with the crafts I do, I am self taught most of the time and just jump in and don't study up on what is going on.
> Should be sleeping but again this is the time of the night I seem to enjoy the most.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and that being said I will to my bed take me. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and that being said I will to my bed take me. --- sam


And Lucky Sam goes there to SLEEP!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't slept yet. Hi Julie, you must be busy packing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the recipes, Sam and the catch up from Darowil and KateB. Kate, I had forgotten it was Saturday, too. It is all those holidays :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Haven't slept yet. Hi Julie, you must be busy packing.


Actually trying to unwind a bit- did not get much packed up today- but had a good trip through to Hamilton on our monthly bus trip- Ringo is such a good boy for his Mum when I am away on these extended trips. It was a very hot sticky afternoon- most people I know wilt when Auckland does that- Christchurch where I lived for 15 years has a quite different climate, bt I was starting to find the deeper winters, bothersome. I had a very good but sadly illegal wood-burner . Part of my back problems I am sure go back to swinging my 2 lb sledge hammer ( think it was a 2 lb'er not 5 lbs) and wedges for splitting the timber I used for the fire. Ironically the winter I left, that of 1992 was one of the coldest recorded, and the West Coast was cut off from Canterbury for the best part of a week. This was the year I met Faleupolu, and life took a curve quite unexpectedly. I won't do much packing today, Sunday- just have to attend to a bit of legal work, so I am ready for what I need to do on Monday- I have the appointment at the Social Development Ministry 8 -30 a.m., and I want to post the material I have been getting ready for the second Hearing of the Guardianship Tribunal in New South Wales, on January 21 st.
I seldom can sleep right through on these hot nights- but the last two years have been spectactularly(golly I can't spell that one now! bad.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, Marla got me the knitpicks caspian interchangeable needles for Christmas, wonderful, I'm already using them.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up, so off to bed I toddle.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


I love my Caspians, too, Kaye. I already had the rainbow set but the Caspians were so pretty, I couldn't resist. I have them both in the interchangeable and double pointed. You can't have too many needles, right?!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> I think I need some education and advice on these interchangeable needles you have all been talking about. That is my problem with the crafts I do, I am self taught most of the time and just jump in and don't study up on what is going on.
> Should be sleeping but again this is the time of the night I seem to enjoy the most.


Using the Knit Picks Caspian and the rainbow needles are a real pleasure. The yarn just glides off them and the wood feels good to your hands. I also got a set of the sunstruck double pointers from Knit Picks but it was a waste. The yarn seems to stick and doesn't glide off them. I tried them once and now they're just sitting in the drawer.
I'm mostly self taught, too. I did learn to knit socks in high school, but it was back in the Dark Ages. When I started knitting again, it was almost like being a beginner. And this wonderful group of friends have taught me so much!!
Junek


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love your updates and varied recipes. I look forward to see your post every Sat. a.m.. Wishing you and your family the best New Year ever especially health wise. Also to all the KP members Happy New Year!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't like Sunstruck at first either, but I've been using them for my practice continental knitting and they are getting smoother with use. I wouldn't recommend them as the only needle set, but am finding them useful.



jknappva said:


> Using the Knit Picks Caspian and the rainbow needles are a real pleasure. The yarn just glides off them and the wood feels good to your hands. I also got a set of the sunstruck double pointers from Knit Picks but it was a waste. The yarn seems to stick and doesn't glide off them. I tried them once and now they're just sitting in the drawer.
> I'm mostly self taught, too. I did learn to knit socks in high school, but it was back in the Dark Ages. When I started knitting again, it was almost like being a beginner. And this wonderful group of friends have taught me so much!!
> Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes containing sour cream Sam, as I have some that needs to be used and this is my opportunity. It is cold and we actually got 5 inches of snow on the valley floor, and much more in the mountains. The ski resorts are ecstatic. So am I as this is the coming summers water.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> today was the first day of real sunshine in quite a while - I actually think we have more grey days then the pacific northwest. --- sam


 they are getting sun just now but Victoria is having -6C for several nights, I think that is almost unheard of.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't like Sunstruck at first either, but I've been using them for my practice continental knitting and they are getting smoother with use. I wouldn't recommend them as the only needle set, but am finding them useful.


Perhaps I should wax them. But since I have the other double pointed sets, I probably won't!!
Junek


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam--thanks for your words of welcome. It is another sunny day here this Saturday morning, so welcome after weeks of overcast or rainy days. Yesterday, my twelve year old granddaughter chose a lovely sky blue cashmere out of my stash for a new hat, so I look forward to curling up with that to work on after my morning chores are done, and a quick trip into the village. BTW, the cucumber salad was a hit last night. I think next time I would use half as much sugar though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Using the Knit Picks Caspian and the rainbow needles are a real pleasure. The yarn just glides off them and the wood feels good to your hands. I also got a set of the sunstruck double pointers from Knit Picks but it was a waste. The yarn seems to stick and doesn't glide off them. I tried them once and now they're just sitting in the drawer.
> I'm mostly self taught, too. I did learn to knit socks in high school, but it was back in the Dark Ages. When I started knitting again, it was almost like being a beginner. And this wonderful group of friends have taught me so much!!
> Junek


I looked at the colorful ones too, so pretty but can't justify buying them. I did buy Cubics & really like knitting with them, especially with the finer yarns.
I did alot of knitting over the years but have learned so much since finding this site 3 yrs ago, never did anything fancy until coming here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well all packed and waiting for DH to wake up. We are going back home today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well all packed and waiting for DH to wake up. We are going back home today.


Have a pleasant and safe trip, Joy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, we seem to have survived the Christmas chaos! Bob has gone off to do some errands and I need to go return a pair of jeans for GD Katie. Her mom said she wears size 5 - well the store with jeans on sale had size 4 and 6 - I bought 6s and they were way too big - so off to get the 4s! At least the sun is shining today - sunshine has been scarce for the last week. No snow left except a few places in parking lots where it was piled up by the plows. When I get back I'm going to knit for the first time in almost a week. Hurrah!!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings joycevy! Don't think I've seen you here before. A great big welcome and so glad you spoke up. Yes, Sam's recipes can just make you salivate. Glad you joined us and look forward to hearing again from you.


joycevv said:


> I thought I'd never want to eat again after yesterday's feasting, but reading through all these recipes has made me hungry! I just happen to have everything to make the cucumber, tomatoes, red onion and mint salad which will go nicely with the sauteed scallops I'm going to make for dinner tonight. I must go out in the garden now with a flashlight to get half a cup of fresh mint! Can you believe, it is so warm on Boxing Day that there is still mint to be picked outside?!
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello DHobbit and welcome to the tea party.


DHobbit said:


> you making me HUNGRY !
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, we seem to have survived the Christmas chaos! Bob has gone off to do some errands and I need to go return a pair of jeans for GD Katie. Her mom said she wears size 5 - well the store with jeans on sale had size 4 and 6 - I bought 6s and they were way too big - so off to get the 4s! At least the sun is shining today - sunshine has been scarce for the last week. No snow left except a few places in parking lots where it was piled up by the plows. When I get back I'm going to knit for the first time in almost a week. Hurrah!!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


How did you manage to NOT knit for nearly a week??? LOL Know you were busy with kids, Christmas, etc, but REALLY!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Birthday party for DD was a huge success last night. She said to say thank you for the birthday wishes. Marking my spot; off to see if I can knit her a slouchy hat before going to NYC on Monday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Been and had a look at the sales in tpwn today. Other than that geing very lazy practicing my tunisian crochet and knitti g a snowman for gs3 in France.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Hope everyone is doing ok.


Regarding the moustache book-- revenge would be knitting her the most obnoxious item and giving it so she had to put it on at once!! I am howling at the gift you got!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Been and had a look at the sales in tpwn today. Other than that geing very lazy practicing my tunisian crochet and knitti g a snowman for gs3 in France.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.


The garden looks lovely in the sunlight. Are you thinking of wearing the mustache?
:XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Been and had a look at the sales in tpwn today. Other than that geing very lazy practicing my tunisian crochet and knitti g a snowman for gs3 in France.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.


Your garden picture is so welcome since we haven't had one in a while!!
Looks like a fun book, wouldn't be my first choice either! LOL!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> How did you manage to NOT knit for nearly a week??? LOL Know you were busy with kids, Christmas, etc, but REALLY!


Every time I sat down with needles in my hand I fell asleep :roll: :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have bought DD a moose shower cap and yes I will be making her something from the book. There are also some cats ears in it so l shall make those for LM


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello to all the newcomers and welcome from Surrey in the UK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Regarding the moustache book-- revenge would be knitting her the most obnoxious item and giving it so she had to put it on at once!! I am howling at the gift you got!


I like that Kansas - paying her in her own coin!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like that Kansas - paying her in her own coin!!!!!!!


This is why my kids/GKs would never give me something like this-- great fear of getting it back in real life. They have, however, sent me pix of things they WOULD like to have knitted. Currently working on 1 of 5 of those.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
You must be typist extraordinaire. I am off food for a while, stuffed, but maybe a tomato cucumber salad would go down well now. 
Happy New Year. 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam
> You must be typist extraordinaire. I am off food for a while, stuffed, but maybe a tomato cucumber salad would go down well now.
> Happy New Year.
> Karena


Rather, Karena, Sam is a scanner in to beat all scanners!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my Darlings, 
As it has been hot one day and cold the next day, I have yet another sinus infection Sinus headache, purulent drainage, sore throat, hoarse.just feel punky. I have an NCIS marathon going on USA channel and plan to spend the day knitting
,Magic Loop Toe Up sock and watching videos on You Tube. According to Lia Gat you have the working yarn on the back (or top) and the working needle on the front and when the tail and working yarn are on the right, your row is complete. I watched another video that says to do it opposite this. I followed Liat and hope it is right. I used the M1R and M1L on my increases. Anywhoo, I used my new Chiagoo bamboo in size 1 1/2 and the Turkish CO. My gauge taken from the toe was seven -7-8stitches per inch. The band on the yarn (Forissima Socka) said to use a size 2-3 but I knit tight. My ball of the foot measures 8 ¾. I co 14 stitches and increased to 32 each side (64 total) I am doing to do the K3, P1 on the instep and leg. I pray all of this is right as I am going to start the second toe today and Margaret is traveling. If youdd like really like the magic loop. Never thought I would but do. Now to get past the heel. Bonnie, I have my scarf on the side. I just really wanted to learn this technique and Margaret had been so sweet to help me.
The Yarn Studio in Jackson teaches this but it can be costly and then you have to travel back and forth to Jackson, so I have relied on the workshop, books, and a lot of watching videos. Daralene I loved you and Gwens socks in the sock parade.
Just on t.v. that we are in for heavy thunderstorms.
SAM, your opening was just wonderful. There is such a good variety that there is something for everyone. I know how Heidi feels about cleaning up. I am ready to get everything down and vacuum, sweep, and mop. Dont think too many of my bunch hit their mouth during our get together. LOL!. I know too about kids that think they know everything. I have a granddaughter who lives with us and sometimes can be insufferable. Thank you, Sam, for the goodnight gram site.
MARILYN, I am so glad you had a good Christmas. You have been through so much this past year and certainly deserved it. Did the children just love their bags? You are to be commended on your children as all of them are in professions in which they give to others. We know who they got their love and compassion from.
HEATHER, I am so sorry you are having computer problems. I am still there and it is so frustrating not to be able to download because of the security settings they have on my computer. It is so very frustrating.
SAM, sorry to hear Gary is sick. Prayer warriors are working in his behalf.in
CEILI, Happy Birthday
MATTHEW, I just love your cat. I would love to send you a picture of my deceased cat and the two I have now and commission drawings of them. I love your work. It just gets better and better.
KATE, what a nice meal and fellowship with you DS & SIL. Parents. Sounds like the Mr & Mrs games was so much fun.
GWEN, happy belated birthday to your daughter and Sydney!
JOYCEVV & DHobbit, welcome to our little family. So looking forward to getting to know you.
TAMI, I am another one who loves to collect and read cookbooks. If I cooked as much as I read, Jim would be a happy camper.
MARY, your dishcloths and matching towels will be a wonderful gift. I have quite a few left and may add to them later as Allyson is going to participate in the flea market this summer.
BONNIE, I hate mending and hemming. I have to wash the new pajamas Jim got for Christmas and hem them next week.
SIOUANN, I am right there with you in finding the living room. I would love to go through all of my stash and take to Senior Citizens Center. There is a lot I either cant or dont do anymore. Some my girls will inherit for sure. Jim is a major packrat and it is hard for me to do when he is here. I am so sorry your MIL has had to have open heart surgery and pray your FIL will see dr about leg pain. I have had four surgeries on my spine. He may have some nerve impingement.
Glennys2, thank you for the diabetic cookies. I will make these for my Jim
JULIE, You have been on my mind and in my heart with all that has and is going on in your life. I so pray for a really good new year for you and that this move proves to be a really good thing and for financial circumstances to improve.
JOY, traveling mercies to you and your DH, dear heart.
PAULA, sounds like you were in a whirlwind exchanging jeans. Jim went out for a short while to exchange some shirts and was so glad to get home. He said it was a madhouse for sure.
Well, off to knit my second toe. Sorry for my book.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Darlings,
> Well, off to knit my second toe. Sorry for my book.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Do you have any idea how much some of us on here enjoy your "books"? It helps us catch up, helps us know people, etc.

I'm so sorry you are not feeling well again. We've had bad ups/downs in temps, in Kansas, too. Christmas was nearly 60 degrees and the next only 35 or so. Next week is to be really cold again. Sure not good for plants and probably not people. At least the sun is shining today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JULIE, You have been on my mind and in my heart with all that has and is going on in your life. I so pray for a really good new year for you and that this move proves to be a really good thing and for FINANCIAL circumstances to improve... Betty (Bulldog)
[/quote]

I am still not at the point where I feel I am even halfway into the packing- but hopefully tomorrow morning's appointment will bring some sort of resolution. Or at the very least give me an idea of what I will be unable to do.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hope all had a Merry Christmas. Caren my sympathies on the passing of your step dad. Julie hope you have found a place to move to. Things have been very busy here like others I'm sure. Have a sore throat trying to fight off a cold I think. The weather had been warm and damp which is not good for my allergies etc. The flu, step throat and pneumonia seem to be making the rounds. Am finally getting some knitting time in again with a helper on my lap. She occasionally reaches round to sway at the needles add they move or will reach onto the table for my stitch markers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julie hope you have found a place to move to.

I may know my options by this time tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately sleep was a long time coming for some reason. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And Lucky Sam goes there to SLEEP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you jonibee - hopefully in the new year you can visit us more often. hope you had and are having a good holiday. --- sam



jonibee said:


> I love your updates and varied recipes. I look forward to see your post every Sat. a.m.. Wishing you and your family the best New Year ever especially health wise. Also to all the KP members Happy New Year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is fairly cold for the area but I noticed in the twenty years how the weather had changed - when I first lived there I lived in shorts - maybe a sweater on cool days - but as the year went on we kept having colder and colder days it seemed - even snow - as Shirley has found out. I would still live there though - beautiful country. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> they are getting sun just now but Victoria is having -6C for several nights, I think that is almost unheard of.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you with the sunny day - really overcast and a damp cold here today. cashmere blue sounds both warm and comfy. I think most times one can use less sugar - glad you tried the recipe and that it was a winner. --- sam



joycevv said:


> Sam--thanks for your words of welcome. It is another sunny day here this Saturday morning, so welcome after weeks of overcast or rainy days. Yesterday, my twelve year old granddaughter chose a lovely sky blue cashmere out of my stash for a new hat, so I look forward to curling up with that to work on after my morning chores are done, and a quick trip into the village. BTW, the cucumber salad was a hit last night. I think next time I would use half as much sugar though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive super careful joy - lots of crazies on the road. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well all packed and waiting for DH to wake up. We are going back home today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe maybe purple with red highlights? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Been and had a look at the sales in tpwn today. Other than that geing very lazy practicing my tunisian crochet and knitti g a snowman for gs3 in France.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you karena - hope you are enjoying a happy and merry Christmas season. do you have plans to celebrate the new year? --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> You must be typist extraordinaire. I am off food for a while, stuffed, but maybe a tomato cucumber salad would go down well now.
> Happy New Year.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - your books are always welcome - never worry they are too much. we will be expecting daily reports on your socks and pictures when you are finished. lol ---- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello my Darlings,
> As it has been hot one day and cold the next day, I have yet another sinus infection Sinus headache, purulent drainage, sore throat, hoarse.just feel punky. I have an NCIS marathon going on USA channel and plan to spend the day knitting
> ,Magic Loop Toe Up sock and watching videos on You Tube.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about complete relaxation. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Hope all had a Merry Christmas. Caren my sympathies on the passing of your step dad. Julie hope you have found a place to move to. Things have been very busy here like others I'm sure. Have a sore throat trying to fight off a cold I think. The weather had been warm and damp which is not good for my allergies etc. The flu, step throat and pneumonia seem to be making the rounds. Am finally getting some knitting time in again with a helper on my lap. She occasionally reaches round to sway at the needles add they move or will reach onto the table for my stitch markers.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Using the Knit Picks Caspian and the rainbow needles are a real pleasure. The yarn just glides off them and the wood feels good to your hands. I also got a set of the sunstruck double pointers from Knit Picks but it was a waste. The yarn seems to stick and doesn't glide off them. I tried them once and now they're just sitting in the drawer.
> I'm mostly self taught, too. I did learn to knit socks in high school, but it was back in the Dark Ages. When I started knitting again, it was almost like being a beginner. And this wonderful group of friends have taught me so much!!
> Junek


Im glad to know that about the double points June, i have been looking at ordering a set of the double points. Are the harmony better than the sunstruck? I did get a set of the straight sun struck for Christmas i already have the harmony interchangeables and love them!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Been and had a look at the sales in tpwn today. Other than that geing very lazy practicing my tunisian crochet and knitti g a snowman for gs3 in France.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.


Will we see you and Londy wearing disguises this year?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, Betty and Sam, thank you. We had safe trip home. Then had to deal with Maya, the drama queen. She has settled down and is by me on the bed.
Joyce and DHobbit, welcome, stop by often.
PulLover, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...No need to apologize for your "books" as we enjoy them. People can skim over them if they are doing a quick catch up although your posts help to give an overview during the week. I am almost done with my 6th dish cloth for the bride and groom. I would like to make one more tonight so I am knitting more and reading a little at a time. The one that is almost done has a bunny on it to go with the Easter dish towel that I have in my stash. I actually have a small stash of dish towels for this very reason. I know of 3 weddings in 2015 so I need to do more of these sets yet. I made a mistake on my eagle dish cloth but Matthew thinks I should gift it as is. I also have the fish cloth that I showed awhile ago and a clover one as well as the flip flops and one with an owl. The flip flops were a bit challenging.

Dawn...What a cute little helper. It is always interesting when they grab at the needle or yarn while you are knitting. I guess that is better than chewing on the yarn or the needle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, Betty and Sam, thank you. We had safe trip home. Then had to deal with Maya, the drama queen. She has settled down and is by me on the bed.
> Joyce and DHobbit, welcome, stop by often.
> PulLover, healing energy sent your way.


So glad to hear you are home safely...I'm waiting to hear on our son and his family that they made it back up to Madison safely and then I'm down for the night. I'm very tired; it's a very good tired from having the whole family around for the past few days. The girls (including the 3 year old) went to Charming Charlies at the mall - it's a fairly inexpensive accessory place and their after Christmas sale was fun. We then had lunch and I found out that the 3 year old is better with chopsticks than I am---she was eating sushi like a pro (not me--I stuck to the lettuce wraps) -- then off to deliver on a Christmas present which was a pair of boot cuffs with a coupon for boots. We have a Nortstrom Rack store nearby and they carry the women's larger sizes so my DIL had quite the selection/option to pick out a pair; she says she normally sees only 2-3 pair that are in her size. So we had a wonderful day -- back home here to a white fish dinner with rice and green beans (yummy recipe - I'll write up and post later). I'm thinking I'll have a very good sleep tonight.

Love to all and will catch up tomorrow and also get some knitting done--Yea!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, Betty and Sam, thank you. We had safe trip home. Then had to deal with Maya, the drama queen. She has settled down and is by me on the bed.
> Joyce and DHobbit, welcome, stop by often.
> PulLover, healing energy sent your way.


Is Maya a drama queen cause she doesn't like you leaving without her?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Rookie looking forward to your recipe for your fish dinner. Always on the look out for tasty and easy fish dishes.

Hope everyone that is traveling has a safe journey home.

Gwennie belated birthday wishes for your DD who turned 21.

Pacer I think everyone I have given washcloths to loves them They do last and I am in the process of knitting hand towels for our guest bathroom, along with a knit hat.

Had a productive day unpacked lots of boxes. Monday Dh and I will be going out looking for dressers and side tables and headboards, plus a living room set and dining room set. then will start on the Florida room.Furnishing our new home little by little.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Sam, I was in the same mood. Sleep did not come. Finally took something to help me sleep at five am. Then DH woke me up at nine saying he was going to put the Carmel rolls in the oven, the kids were getting ready to leave. So up I got threw on the good old swet suit and out to the kitchen I went. Made eggs for breakfast and packed up leftovers for the group and then started laundry and then hit the couch and took a nap. Miss the kids but know they are grown ups and have their own lives but it is fun to watch them interact as grow ups. And watch my daughter in law with both my sons. Feel really blessed. 
Tomorrow it is pack up day and back to work on Monday. Minneapolis got five inches of snow where my son lives and we had sun all day finally and still brown out. So different, but will make the driving easier.
Betty, hope you feel better soon. Question for you knitting pros, are bamboo needles better than the steel? I have trouble with the yarn not sliding on the bamboo. 
Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.
Puplover, what a great helper you have!! Sometimes the winter weather is tougher on my allergies I think. 
Done working for the night, feet and legs hurting. To many trips up and downstairs I think. to just getting old.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty & Dawn, sorry you are not feeling well, hopefully you will kick it soon.
Betty, looking forward to seeing your socks, I haven't made toe-up & want to try them soon.
Joy bet you are glad to be home again even if Maya is a little bent, nice to get away but always nice to get home again.
I got my sewing/craft room tidied up some today, finished off the rest of the mending, topstitched a quilted centerpiece that didn't get done for Christmas & fixed 2 teddybears that needed a little tweaking, one had off centered eyes & the other a floppy head, now ready to gift. I needed to find the room again as the GKs come tomorrow evening until Tuesday as parents working, & GD sleeps in that room.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, hope you hear from son soon so you can sleep.this is a lovely but tiring time of year. Maya does her drama queen routine even when I go to knitting. Cries when I leave, then sleeps til I get back, then acts like I left for days. 
Pearlone, have fun furnishing your home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've tried that and it works "sometimes". lol I just think I am cutting challenged. thank goodness Heidi helps me - she can cut a straight line with her eyes closed. --- sam


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> Question for you knitting pros, are bamboo needles better than the steel? I have trouble with the yarn not sliding on the bamboo.


This is a bit of info I picked up on the main forum several months ago-- bamboo needles that don't slide-- take a small piece of waxed paper and rub the needles. It really does help. Can be repeated as needed. It does seem to wear off a bit but I found it most helpful. I like the bamboo for working with slippery yarns but sometimes I want to use them with grippy yarn and then wax them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Using the Knit Picks Caspian and the rainbow needles are a real pleasure. The yarn just glides off them and the wood feels good to your hands. I also got a set of the sunstruck double pointers from Knit Picks but it was a waste. The yarn seems to stick and doesn't glide off them. I tried them once and now they're just sitting in the drawer.
> I'm mostly self taught, too. I did learn to knit socks in high school, but it was back in the Dark Ages. When I started knitting again, it was almost like being a beginner. And this wonderful group of friends have taught me so much!!
> Junek


June try rubbing some wax paper on the sun struck needles.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is a bit of info I picked up on the main forum several months ago-- bamboo needles that don't slide-- take a small piece of waxed paper and rub the needles. It really does help. Can be repeated as needed. It does seem to wear off a bit but I found it most helpful. I like the bamboo for working with slippery yarns but sometimes I want to use them with grippy yarn and then wax them.


Thanks I will try that, when I go buy needles I never know which ones to get. So nice to get the help here.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Betty, I just love to read your books as you call them. I actually look forward to them. Sorry but the diebetic cookies aren't mine. Sam had them in his list of recipes, several of which sound good.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree Betty, love your books. You keep perfect track of all of us. And knowing you are there for us all is a real comfort.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry everyone I wanted to wish one and all A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was like everything else that has happen through the year. My daughter in-law did it again. I've never known a more evil person in my life and I'm so sad for my son and grandsons for having to live with the insanity. Sorry it seems like when I finally get a chance to get on with my friends here I complain about something.

How is everyone? I hope all is feeling and doing well. I finished my sons afghan and will post it later when I get on my computer and not on David's laptop. He was so pleased with it and the grandboys liked their gifts and my train set. I think I'm going through my second childhood with wanting a train for Christmas. It reminds me of my childhood Christmas. Dad had a great train set up so I've been wanting to do that and finally this year had the money to get it. So Johnathan and Daniel loved playing with it until their mom went nuts and ruined the day. She first cancel coming here on Christmas ( thank goodness I didn't start cooking). Then they came on the 25th and she didn't like the gift we gave our son and yelled at me. It was a gun for him and his dad to go out shooting when Tim ( our son ) gets time off. He works two jobs. She's a harpy and we wanted to give him something he's wanted. He is in the military and has been in Iraq,Afghanistan,Gulf war and poor man can't have something. We even bought a safe thinking she would be ok with that but NOOO! He's keeping the gun at our house.
There I go again.
Take care one and all. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry, can hear the frustration and hurt. I am so sorry for you and your family.
My dad had a train around the tree at home and the grandkids loved it. After he died mo. Never did get it out again. 
Thank you for your sons service. And I wish you and your family a happy new year.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Spider, I really appreciate your kind words. I'm really sad for my eldest grandson Johnathan he was crying so loudly and I tried to comfort him and he was telling his grandpa and me he cries a lot at night and can't sleep because of his mom and dad arguing. I told him to call us and we'll pick him up and he can spend the night. It was terrible how she wanted to tell us what we could and couldn't do and talk to me without respect which she does all the time. There has never been a time that she came over and didn't start some type of upheaval 
My husband and I just look at each other when they leave and ask What the "H" happened. She is such a drama queen and who wants to live like that? The children pay for it. The youngest is autistic and he is as happy as a clam and doesn't really know much that goes on around him. He was playing with the train and that was where his focus was on,thank goodness. It was bad enough trying to comfort one let alone two of the poor children.

My son would appreciate the words of thank you for his service and I will pass that on. He needs all the positive words now. He will be leaving in Feb. he is going active duty on a Submarine which is totally different then the Sea Bees. I have way to many pictures of him in combat gear and hearing the near misses and being shot at. He did construction but moving from base to base and helping villagers was risky. He is apprehensive at the thought of being in a sub and not seeing anything for 6 mos. or he said he could get stationed on a sub that gets shore leave often but that is a seek and destroy mission...yikes. so it's still a worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.

Feeling very apprehensive, right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Spider, I really appreciate your kind words. I'm really sad for my eldest grandson Johnathan he was crying so loudly and I tried to comfort him and he was telling his grandpa and me he cries a lot at night and can't sleep because of his mom and dad arguing. I told him to call us and we'll pick him up and he can spend the night. It was terrible how she wanted to tell us what we could and couldn't do and talk to me without respect which she does all the time. There has never been a time that she came over and didn't start some type of upheaval
> My husband and I just look at each other when they leave and ask What the "H" happened. She is such a drama queen and who wants to live like that? The children pay for it. The youngest is autistic and he is as happy as a clam and doesn't really know much that goes on around him. He was playing with the train and that was where his focus was on,thank goodness. It was bad enough trying to comfort one let alone two of the poor children.
> 
> My son would appreciate the words of thank you for his service and I will pass that on. He needs all the positive words now. He will be leaving in Feb. he is going active duty on a Submarine which is totally different then the Sea Bees. I have way to many pictures of him in combat gear and hearing the near misses and being shot at. He did construction but moving from base to base and helping villagers was risky. He is apprehensive at the thought of being in a sub and not seeing anything for 6 mos. or he said he could get stationed on a sub that gets shore leave often but that is a seek and destroy mission...yikes. so it's still a worry.


So sorry that you have to put up with this especially for the holidays. I will pray for your son and grandsons as well as for your DIL to have a change of heart. That is more drama than what I want to deal with.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.
> 
> Feeling very apprehensive, right now.


Know that you have a world of people sending hugs as you deal with this.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well my last week was interesting in a bad way. Minor, or at least not too major, disasters for me. Killed my laptop - coke does not do a mother board any good, but saved the hard drive. Upset my DSF by leaving something at home. Niece had a double episode of unconsciousness, combined with bad cough and raging fever, trip to hospital and kept overnight for obs before being released with new antibiotics. Safely home and morning DSG and DM due home, managed to kill a gecko in the pantry door. Got word that a friend's husband had a minor heart attack Boxing Day, angio scheduled for tomorrow.

Otherwise things settling back to normal here.

Prayers and energy to those who need it. Patience shared to all. Hope all have a peaceful and healthy new year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just love this picture of your cat. He must have the job of "yarn guard". LOL


Pup lover said:


> Hope all had a Merry Christmas. Caren my sympathies on the passing of your step dad. Julie hope you have found a place to move to. Things have been very busy here like others I'm sure. Have a sore throat trying to fight off a cold I think. The weather had been warm and damp which is not good for my allergies etc. The flu, step throat and pneumonia seem to be making the rounds. Am finally getting some knitting time in again with a helper on my lap. She occasionally reaches round to sway at the needles add they move or will reach onto the table for my stitch markers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sam. I went to bed at 7:45 this evening very tired and now of course at 12:30ish am wide awake. The new meds are really upsetting my stomach even though I am taking them with food as directed. Just finished a glass of milk to see if it will help settle my down. Been working on a slouch hat today for DD.


thewren said:


> unfortunately sleep was a long time coming for some reason. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was a child we also had a train set that was put under the Christmas tree. It was really my big brother's but we all just loved it. When cleaning out mom's house we found it in the attic and my DB took it home to WI with him. Fond memories.


Spider said:


> Strawberry, can hear the frustration and hurt. I am so sorry for you and your family.
> My dad had a train around the tree at home and the grandkids loved it. After he died mo. Never did get it out again.
> Thank you for your sons service. And I wish you and your family a happy new year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please also give my thanks to your son for his service. It is so important and appreciated. So sorry that when he is home he has to deal with such upheaval. Also sorry for the grandkids.


Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Spider, I really appreciate your kind words. I'm really sad for my eldest grandson Johnathan he was crying so loudly and I tried to comfort him and he was telling his grandpa and me he cries a lot at night and can't sleep because of his mom and dad arguing. I told him to call us and we'll pick him up and he can spend the night. It was terrible how she wanted to tell us what we could and couldn't do and talk to me without respect which she does all the time. There has never been a time that she came over and didn't start some type of upheaval
> My husband and I just look at each other when they leave and ask What the "H" happened. She is such a drama queen and who wants to live like that? The children pay for it. The youngest is autistic and he is as happy as a clam and doesn't really know much that goes on around him. He was playing with the train and that was where his focus was on,thank goodness. It was bad enough trying to comfort one let alone two of the poor children.
> 
> My son would appreciate the words of thank you for his service and I will pass that on. He needs all the positive words now. He will be leaving in Feb. he is going active duty on a Submarine which is totally different then the Sea Bees. I have way to many pictures of him in combat gear and hearing the near misses and being shot at. He did construction but moving from base to base and helping villagers was risky. He is apprehensive at the thought of being in a sub and not seeing anything for 6 mos. or he said he could get stationed on a sub that gets shore leave often but that is a seek and destroy mission...yikes. so it's still a worry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love knitting with bamboo or wooden needles - the yarn just whispers along. steel needles make me grip tighter so the stitches don't slide off and are thus more uncomfortable. even the bamboo needles I buy at joann's work well. --- sam



Spider said:


> Well Sam, I was in the same mood. Sleep did not come. Finally took something to help me sleep at five am. Then DH woke me up at nine saying he was going to put the Carmel rolls in the oven, the kids were getting ready to leave. So up I got threw on the good old swet suit and out to the kitchen I went. Made eggs for breakfast and packed up leftovers for the group and then started laundry and then hit the couch and took a nap. Miss the kids but know they are grown ups and have their own lives but it is fun to watch them interact as grow ups. And watch my daughter in law with both my sons. Feel really blessed.
> Tomorrow it is pack up day and back to work on Monday. Minneapolis got five inches of snow where my son lives and we had sun all day finally and still brown out. So different, but will make the driving easier.
> Betty, hope you feel better soon. Question for you knitting pros, are bamboo needles better than the steel? I have trouble with the yarn not sliding on the bamboo.
> Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like my exwife. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> I'm sorry everyone I wanted to wish one and all A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was like everything else that has happen through the year. My daughter in-law did it again. I've never known a more evil person in my life and I'm so sad for my son and grandsons for having to live with the insanity. Sorry it seems like when I finally get a chance to get on with my friends here I complain about something.
> 
> How is everyone? I hope all is feeling and doing well. I finished my sons afghan and will post it later when I get on my computer and not on David's laptop. He was so pleased with it and the grandboys liked their gifts and my train set. I think I'm going through my second childhood with wanting a train for Christmas. It reminds me of my childhood Christmas. Dad had a great train set up so I've been wanting to do that and finally this year had the money to get it. So Johnathan and Daniel loved playing with it until their mom went nuts and ruined the day. She first cancel coming here on Christmas ( thank goodness I didn't start cooking). Then they came on the 25th and she didn't like the gift we gave our son and yelled at me. It was a gun for him and his dad to go out shooting when Tim ( our son ) gets time off. He works two jobs. She's a harpy and we wanted to give him something he's wanted. He is in the military and has been in Iraq,Afghanistan,Gulf war and poor man can't have something. We even bought a safe thinking she would be ok with that but NOOO! He's keeping the gun at our house.
> There I go again.
> Take care one and all. Prayers are with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

36° at almost 2:00am and rain throughout the day and off and on during the evening and night hours. makes it really damp and makes the cold feel colder. sinuses are complaining - but what are you going to do? lol about time for pillow time. --- sam --- my computer started acting up this afternoon - slowed down - just wasn't right - so I started a full scan - well - more than five hours later the Trojan was found and obliterated. yeah.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you now? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Sam. I went to bed at 7:45 this evening very tired and now of course at 12:30ish am wide awake. The new meds are really upsetting my stomach even though I am taking them with food as directed. Just finished a glass of milk to see if it will help settle my down. Been working on a slouch hat today for DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Next half! (Which you nearly didn't get as I forgot it was Friday!)
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Know that you have a world of people sending hugs as you deal with this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, we seem to have survived the Christmas chaos! Bob has gone off to do some errands and I need to go return a pair of jeans for GD Katie. Her mom said she wears size 5 - well the store with jeans on sale had size 4 and 6 - I bought 6s and they were way too big - so off to get the 4s! At least the sun is shining today - sunshine has been scarce for the last week. No snow left except a few places in parking lots where it was piled up by the plows. When I get back I'm going to knit for the first time in almost a week. Hurrah!!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


No knitting for a week- oh no how terrible.

Talking of knitting david went into a 2nd hand bookshop and got a few books including a Kaffee Fassett for me- and I didn't have it. Yeah for Davey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Been and had a look at the sales in tpwn today. Other than that geing very lazy practicing my tunisian crochet and knitti g a snowman for gs3 in France.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.


Surely you could find DD something in her present to you- and insist she wears it to show her appreciation of your hard work on her behalf.

I see you plan to do so! And have found something for LM as well so it will useful in fact


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> . Question for you knitting pros, are bamboo needles better than the steel? I have trouble with the yarn not sliding on the bamboo.


If the yarn is not sliding on bamboos then try a metal type. If you lose stitches off your needles or are working with slippery yarn then bamboo best. But som wyarns just don't like it and especially if you are a tight knitter the knitting can be hard to move along.
So which is best depends on a number of factors and so can't really say which is best- also some bamboos catch the yarn more than others


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm late, I'm late......  just marking my spot... back shortly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> My son would appreciate the words of thank you for his service and I will pass that on. He needs all the positive words now. He will be leaving in Feb. he is going active duty on a Submarine which is totally different then the Sea Bees. I have way to many pictures of him in combat gear and hearing the near misses and being shot at. He did construction but moving from base to base and helping villagers was risky. He is apprehensive at the thought of being in a sub and not seeing anything for 6 mos. or he said he could get stationed on a sub that gets shore leave often but that is a seek and destroy mission...yikes. so it's still a worry.


He must worry about th eboys as well while he is away- I think you have mentioned before your concern with them left with their Mum for long periods when he is away, and problems with seeing them while he is away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I'm late, I'm late......  just marking my spot... back shortly


At least this date will still be here when you return.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Puplover, that is a purfectly relaxed cat :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.
> 
> Feeling very apprehensive, right now.


We are all there giving support, Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam for a great opening and loads of recipes. I hope everyone had a good Christmas. 

I must add...... sshh (whispering) Serena has been sleeping well again for while now... I dont want to say it out loud in case it changes LOL  

29c today (Sunday) what a lovely day. I pretty much sat outside (in the shade) most of the afternoon. I had heaps I could have been doing but..... nah, wanted to be lazy. LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is a bit of info I picked up on the main forum several months ago-- bamboo needles that don't slide-- take a small piece of waxed paper and rub the needles. It really does help. Can be repeated as needed. It does seem to wear off a bit but I found it most helpful. I like the bamboo for working with slippery yarns but sometimes I want to use them with grippy yarn and then wax them.


My Grandma alwafys used to rub the needles through her hair. I do the same and it makes the knitying just glide on them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My Grandma alwafys used to rub the needles through her hair. I do the same and it makes the knitying just glide on them.


I do that too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a bad morning here, cold and frosty, but the sun is shining. I need to get my bag packed today as I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow morning for an overnight with 'the girls.' Don't have anything planned, we'll probably just eat, talk, eat some more, talk some more...you get the picture? :lol: 
Julie - I hope your meeting goes well today (or went..I'm confused with the times again :roll: ) and things begin to go better for you - it's about time.
Strawberry - Nice to hear from you again, but I'm sorry your DIL kicked off again. Do you think she could be somewhere on the autistic spectrum too?
Gwen - Belated birthday wishes to your DD.
Sugar - Glad to hear that Serena is (miming now) s-l-e-e-p-i-n-g better again! :lol:
Darowil - Nice that your cricket was enjoyable and your team was winning.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I do that too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I do that too!


As do I (rub my needles through my hair) though not a lot. Being a loose knitter means I don't normally have problems with stitches clinging to the needle.

Well I just blocke dthe 2 advent scarves- will take photos in the morning but for now I am off to bed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very frosty here overnight and our central heating is playing up, but never mind we can get the log fire going and the kitchen is nice and warm from the stove.

Going to spend the day knitting. Hope everyone is ok.


Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We are all there giving support, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julie - I hope your meeting goes well today (or went..I'm confused with the times again ) and things BEGIN to go better for you - it's about time. 
Just eight hours to go. More nervous than ever.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Sam. I went to bed at 7:45 this evening very tired and now of course at 12:30ish am wide awake. The new meds are really upsetting my stomach even though I am taking them with food as directed. Just finished a glass of milk to see if it will help settle my down. Been working on a slouch hat today for DD.


Not sure what meds you are taking Gwennie, but if it is Methotrexate I used eat pasta before taking it. It did help a little. Finally had to go to the injectable as my GI system just wouldn't tolerate the pill form of medicine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im glad to know that about the double points June, i have been looking at ordering a set of the double points. Are the harmony better than the sunstruck? I did get a set of the straight sun struck for Christmas i already have the harmony interchangeables and love them!!!


I never use the sunstruck double points. I tried them once but the yarn just did not glide off them like they do the harmony. I have a sock on the size 3 harmony double points and an old shale scarf on one of the Caspians. The sunstrucks just sit in the case!
So my choices are always the Caspians or the harmonys!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, Betty and Sam, thank you. We had safe trip home. Then had to deal with Maya, the drama queen. She has settled down and is by me on the bed.
> Joyce and DHobbit, welcome, stop by often.
> PulLover, healing energy sent your way.


Our fur-babies sure let us know when they feel abused from being left alone!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I do that too!


My Mom did this also especially with quilting needles. I'd forgotten about it and will have to try it the next time the needles get sluggish.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Well Sam, I was in the same mood. Sleep did not come. Finally took something to help me sleep at five am. Then DH woke me up at nine saying he was going to put the Carmel rolls in the oven, the kids were getting ready to leave. So up I got threw on the good old swet suit and out to the kitchen I went. Made eggs for breakfast and packed up leftovers for the group and then started laundry and then hit the couch and took a nap. Miss the kids but know they are grown ups and have their own lives but it is fun to watch them interact as grow ups. And watch my daughter in law with both my sons. Feel really blessed.
> Tomorrow it is pack up day and back to work on Monday. Minneapolis got five inches of snow where my son lives and we had sun all day finally and still brown out. So different, but will make the driving easier.
> Betty, hope you feel better soon. Question for you knitting pros, are bamboo needles better than the steel? I have trouble with the yarn not sliding on the bamboo.
> Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.
> ...


Hope your legs feel better soon. It's definitely no fun walking around and working when every step hurts.
I find the yarn doesn't glide as well on the bamboo needles. And the steel needles and hard plastic needles are cold and aggravate the arthritis in my hands. If you don't mind spending more for good needles, I really recommend the Knit Picks Harmony (I think they're now re-named Rainbows) or the Caspians. They're wood but very smooth.
I'm sure others have their favorite needles, too!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June try rubbing some wax paper on the sun struck needles.


Thanks for that tip. If I decide to use them again, I'll do that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm sorry everyone I wanted to wish one and all A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was like everything else that has happen through the year. My daughter in-law did it again. I've never known a more evil person in my life and I'm so sad for my son and grandsons for having to live with the insanity. Sorry it seems like when I finally get a chance to get on with my friends here I complain about something.
> 
> How is everyone? I hope all is feeling and doing well. I finished my sons afghan and will post it later when I get on my computer and not on David's laptop. He was so pleased with it and the grandboys liked their gifts and my train set. I think I'm going through my second childhood with wanting a train for Christmas. It reminds me of my childhood Christmas. Dad had a great train set up so I've been wanting to do that and finally this year had the money to get it. So Johnathan and Daniel loved playing with it until their mom went nuts and ruined the day. She first cancel coming here on Christmas ( thank goodness I didn't start cooking). Then they came on the 25th and she didn't like the gift we gave our son and yelled at me. It was a gun for him and his dad to go out shooting when Tim ( our son ) gets time off. He works two jobs. She's a harpy and we wanted to give him something he's wanted. He is in the military and has been in Iraq,Afghanistan,Gulf war and poor man can't have something. We even bought a safe thinking she would be ok with that but NOOO! He's keeping the gun at our house.
> There I go again.
> Take care one and all. Prayers are with you.


My dear, I am so sorry you have such a difficult DIL. It seems some people are just born mean and evil. But I know from experience, we have to live with our children's choices even when our hearts are crying for them. I'm just so sorry she had to ruin Christmas for everyone.
May God bless you and your family and give your son and grandchildren peace.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Spider, I really appreciate your kind words. I'm really sad for my eldest grandson Johnathan he was crying so loudly and I tried to comfort him and he was telling his grandpa and me he cries a lot at night and can't sleep because of his mom and dad arguing. I told him to call us and we'll pick him up and he can spend the night. It was terrible how she wanted to tell us what we could and couldn't do and talk to me without respect which she does all the time. There has never been a time that she came over and didn't start some type of upheaval
> My husband and I just look at each other when they leave and ask What the "H" happened. She is such a drama queen and who wants to live like that? The children pay for it. The youngest is autistic and he is as happy as a clam and doesn't really know much that goes on around him. He was playing with the train and that was where his focus was on,thank goodness. It was bad enough trying to comfort one let alone two of the poor children.
> 
> My son would appreciate the words of thank you for his service and I will pass that on. He needs all the positive words now. He will be leaving in Feb. he is going active duty on a Submarine which is totally different then the Sea Bees. I have way to many pictures of him in combat gear and hearing the near misses and being shot at. He did construction but moving from base to base and helping villagers was risky. He is apprehensive at the thought of being in a sub and not seeing anything for 6 mos. or he said he could get stationed on a sub that gets shore leave often but that is a seek and destroy mission...yikes. so it's still a worry.


May God keep your son safe. He and others like him pay such a high price for our freedom. He's very special and please thank him for me for all those hours, days and months of danger that I'm sure he endures.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Lucky Sam goes there to SLEEP!


I am one of the lucky ones I rarely have a broken sleep and usually manage 8 hours straight, I know from the rare bad night how the lack of a good night affects the whole day,so I wish all insomniacs a good night sleep in the coming year


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Betty i too watched that video on you tube but the easiest I have found for toe up [email protected] time socks was on this site and this is the pattern I use all the time, occasionally inserting a fancy lace pattern it is well detailed and easy to follow

http://heidibearscreative.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/two-at-time-socks-on-magic-loop-heel.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> He was so pleased with it and the grandboys liked their gifts and my train set. I think I'm going through my second childhood with wanting a train for Christmas. So Johnathan and Daniel loved playing with it until their mom went nuts and ruined the day. He's keeping the gun at our house..


I'm so glad your son liked the afghan (look forward to seeing pix of it) and the GSs liked the train set up-- they will remember that. Good that son is keeping gun at your place. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this but do remember, as I do, that this marriage has given you 2 wonderful GSs (mine is a GD). Hugs{{{{{{ U}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good morning from a very cold Saskatchewan, -34C/-31F but add the wind & we have an extreme cold warning in effect-44C/-47F so I'm glad that I don't have furnace problems like Purple!
Strawberry, I'm so sorry to hear your DIL spoiled Christmas, it seems your poor son has enough stresses in his life without her adding to it. I hope he stays safe & well during his deployment.
Agnes, lovely looking family, I hope you have a lovely New Years' gathering.
Gwen, sorry the meds are raising hell with your stomach, hope you can find something that helps but unfortunately that seems to go with arthritis meds.
I have not heard about using wax paper on needles but then until only a few years ago I had nothing but metal needles, always learning from this site. I purchased some cheap bamboo circulars about 3 yrs ago on ebay but don't have any trouble with the yarn sliding on them. I have had the plastic tubing that is used for the cable break on a couple but that was easily fixed.
Kate, have a great outing with " the girls"
I don't have too much planned today, maybe some sewing or knitting.
I should make some turkey pies, DH won't eat them so have to do small ones & do some beef ones too to keep him happy.
Well, time to rise up & do something. Have a great day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry, so sorry your DIL causes so much chaos. Healing energy for you and your family. Thank your son for protecting our freedom. 
Gwen, healing energy your way. Aren't you leaving for New York tomorrow?
Darowil, have fun with DD. Congratulations on Kaffee Fasset book. 
Sugar, happy Serena is sleeping better.
Spider, hope your legs feel better soon.
Agnes, lovely family, lovely baby blanket.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good morning from a very cold Saskatchewan, -34C/-31F but add the wind & we have an extreme cold warning in effect-44C/-47F so I'm glad that I don't have furnace problems like Purple!
> I should make some turkey pies, quote]
> 
> Oh, sounds horrible-- just why I don't live any further north! We were at 18 F (-8C if I remember what I read) but no wind, which really helped. We are to be really cold all week, a couple days won't even get above freezing. Bonnie, you're right, perfect weather for pot pies! I love making my own, can put in what I want! Will confess to using readymade crusts, hard on shoulders to do the rolling. My friend taught me to make a 9 X 13 pan instead of individual, then I freeze leftovers. To reheat them, I put bottom crust down on paper plate in micro until warmed, then flip over onto foil and put under a broiler until crust has crisped up, flip over and crisp top crust-- almost like fresh-made. Living alone, you have to get creative or you are cooking all the time-- I'd rather knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


Quinn is such a honey!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hope all had a Merry Christmas. Caren my sympathies on the passing of your step dad. Julie hope you have found a place to move to. Things have been very busy here like others I'm sure. Have a sore throat trying to fight off a cold I think. The weather had been warm and damp which is not good for my allergies etc. The flu, step throat and pneumonia seem to be making the rounds. Am finally getting some knitting time in again with a helper on my lap. She occasionally reaches round to sway at the needles add they move or will reach onto the table for my stitch markers.


Feel better and hope you fight that cold off. Wow, what a fantastic photo of your cat. You can see each strand of fur. Great job and lovely cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am one of the lucky ones I rarely have a broken sleep and usually manage 8 hours straight, I know from the rare bad night how the lack of a good night affects the whole day,so I wish all insomniacs a good night sleep in the coming year


Oh boy! 8 hours is unheard of around here- although the Melatonin I am using presently means at least I am achieving short snatches of sleep!
You are fortunate Agnes!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, Betty and Sam, thank you. We had safe trip home. Then had to deal with Maya, the drama queen. She has settled down and is by me on the bed.
> Joyce and DHobbit, welcome, stop by often.
> PulLover, healing energy sent your way.


So glad you had a safe trip home. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry, So nice to hear from you but so sorry Christmas lost all its joy. Thanks from me to your son but a great worry for all of you with the new post and I know enough worry with the old one. Hope you are in less pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, hope you get some answers and really start planning for your new home and move.
> 
> Feeling very apprehensive, right now.


I'm sure the uncertainty of everything is wearing. Hoping all works out for the best and the coming years will be filled with good things coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Next half! (Which you nearly didn't get as I forgot it was Friday!)
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My Grandma alwafys used to rub the needles through her hair. I do the same and it makes the knitying just glide on them.


Wow, never heard that one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not a bad morning here, cold and frosty, but the sun is shining. I need to get my bag packed today as I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow morning for an overnight with 'the girls.' Don't have anything planned, we'll probably just eat, talk, eat some more, talk some more...you get the picture? :lol:
> Julie - I hope your meeting goes well today (or went..I'm confused with the times again :roll: ) and things begin to go better for you - it's about time.
> Strawberry - Nice to hear from you again, but I'm sorry your DIL kicked off again. Do you think she could be somewhere on the autistic spectrum too?
> Gwen - Belated birthday wishes to your DD.
> ...


Kate, have a wonderful time with your friends. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie - I hope your meeting goes well today (or went..I'm confused with the times again ) and things BEGIN to go better for you - it's about time.
> Just eight hours to go. More nervous than ever.


So this will be around 2pm our time. Will be thinking of you and sending good vibes your way along with hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Not sure what meds you are taking Gwennie, but if it is Methotrexate I used eat pasta before taking it. It did help a little. Finally had to go to the injectable as my GI system just wouldn't tolerate the pill form of medicine.


Such a wealth of information on here from needles, knitting tips, to medical experience and wisdom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


What a gorgeous family and I love the new blankie. ;-)

I'm sure it had some sad moments for you but baby's do seem to keep one's focus when trees are being demolished. :XD: :XD: :XD: Know there were lots of good memories and sad feelings to be dealt with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good morning from a very cold Saskatchewan, -34C/-31F but add the wind & we have an extreme cold warning in effect-44C/-47F so I'm glad that I don't have furnace problems like Purple!
> Strawberry, I'm so sorry to hear your DIL spoiled Christmas, it seems your poor son has enough stresses in his life without her adding to it. I hope he stays safe & well during his deployment.
> Agnes, lovely looking family, I hope you have a lovely New Years' gathering.
> Gwen, sorry the meds are raising hell with your stomach, hope you can find something that helps but unfortunately that seems to go with arthritis meds.
> ...


That is just way too cold. Do you wear something to protect your eyes when you go outside. Brrrrrrr. Think I would be sitting by the fire. Stay safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


What a darling family!! Quinn looks a lot like his dad. He's sure enjoying those fries!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Agnescr -- love the photos; great looking family. McDonalds is pretty universal!! May 2015 be a great year for you.

Strawberry - so glad to see you on here and hope that you're doing better with less pain. Sounds like your DIL is just like a SIL I have who would hijack every holiday with some kind of nasty drama. They've moved to FL and my MIL and FIL are both gone, so we have very limited contact with them anymore, but I can still feel my anxieties arise every time I'm going to be around her. I'm so sorry you're going through this and especially your son and grandsons. Please thank him for his service--I appreciate what he's doing for us and our country.

I think I may pick up some needles today. I got lots of kitchen gadgets since the kids all know I love to cook and they like to encourage me cooking for them!! But, no knitting related gifts--they're clueless about that which is fine. One of my daughter's gifts to the group is a night out for wine drinking and painting...how cool is that? I think it will be lots of fun.

I only have a couple of things to return so will do that tomorrow. The next family event is on 1/17 when we'll celebrate DGD#2's first birthday---we'll have it here since we are mid-point for everyone and DD#1 will only have to drive 3.5 hours instead of 6 hours for the weekend.

Love to all and a Happy, Healthy, Safe and Joy-filled New Year!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr, I love your photos of the family are lovely. Quinn is so sweet. His blanket is cute too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, those temperatures are unbelieveable. Do stay snug!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I couldn't believe it when I noticed there was a new Tea Party. Any recent Friday has escaped my attention! Christmas Day passed in a blur, hardly surprising, as there were 16 of us in the house. The next day (I suppose that must have been where the Friday sneaked in), was pretty much taken up with clearing up, then on Saturday, more visitors arrived, and stayed until a few hours ago. Tomorrow will be busy getting laundry sorted, before we head down south to my sister's for New Year.

We actually had a small amount of snow on Friday evening: not much, but more than we had all of last year i.e. none. It has cleared away now, although we have some frost. This is as cold as I like it to be, so I am hoping we will have no further 'white stuff'.

I had a couple of knitting related Christmas presents. One (which I had requested), was a pattern holder with magnetic markers for keeping my place. Now that Christmas is over, and I can get back to proper knitting, as opposed to gift items, I intend to make good use of it. The other, a surprise, was a teddy bear book,which not only has patterns for bears, but also for their clothes. Next time I have a request to make something for a favourite bear, I may be able to use that instead of trying to make up a pattern to fit!

Best wishes to everyone. I don't know how much I will be able to post in the next few days, but if I am not around, I look forward to being back with you in January.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't believe it when I noticed there was a new Tea Party. Any recent Friday has escaped my attention! Christmas Day passed in a blur, hardly surprising, as there were 16 of us in the house. The next day (I suppose that must have been where the Friday sneaked in), was pretty much taken up with clearing up, then on Saturday, more visitors arrived, and stayed until a few hours ago. Tomorrow will be busy getting laundry sorted, before we head down south to my sister's for New Year.
> 
> We actually had a small amount of snow on Friday evening: not much, but more than we had all of last year i.e. none. It has cleared away now, although we have some frost. This is as cold as I like it to be, so I am hoping we will have no further 'white stuff'.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a fantastic Christmas with a houseful of family.
And the celebrations sound like they're continuing.
I'm k
Looking forward to seeing what you create with your new knitting supplies!
Happy New Year!
Junek


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm caught up again. You all are so productive, cooking, baking, traveling! I feel like slug bait just sitting here watching Doctor Who marathon on BBC America. I haven't warmed up to the newest doctor and companion. Don't know if it is the acting or writing but I'm very confused. 

My daughter came by yesterday to help me with chaos control. The living room still is not perfect, but at least there is room for more than one person to sit, and the cat can jump onto thesofa without being covered in an avalanch!

She is making bean soup for dinner.YUM!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my Sweet Friends,
Just a short note, as I am not feeling well. I had chills and fever all night, coughed and throat is so sore. I have kept a ferocious headache and cough. I feel like it is more sinus that cold. Will have to call for meds Monday.
Spider, my love. I am so sorry your DIL continues to keep your family in turmoil. It sounds like she may have a medical problempsychologiacal It is so sad for your son and grandsons to have to deal with this and I am sure your son worries about the kids being alone in this situation when he is gone. My sincerest thank you for his service for my country and my freedom. Linda, I love you and know you have enough to deal with without this weighing heavy on your heart. Prayers continue for you as always.
Strawberry, so glad to hear from you. I think of you often and the pain you endure with your back. You have a place in my heart and in my prayers.
Heather, sounds like you had a bummer of a week. I do so pray things will get better for you. Did they may a confirmative diagnosis on your niece. Prayers for your friends husband are being lifted up.
Dawn, Hope you get to feeling better, I am right there with you. My Thumper loves for me to sit on the bed under the covers. He love to lay between my legs and follows me until I can sit and knit.
Cathy, glad to hear Serena is sleeoing. WOOOOHOOO!
Agnes, thank you for the sock site. I have copied it to file. Quinn is adorable but so remember mine being challenging with Christmas trees when they were little.
I dont remember who was asking, but I just love the Chiagoo Bamboo needles. I got the interchangeable set for Christmas along with the magic loops in two sizes. I also got some red cords.
I first invested in one fixed size 6- 16 when I was making all those dishcloths. It was $6 with no postage and the have needles to you within three days. They glide beautifully and are just the best bamboo needles I have ever found. I have most of the metal in fixed sizes but find the bamboo are easy on my hands. They even have the 9 and 12 sizes. I get mine from https://handsomeibers.com
I am sure after you have done the toe on magic loop you could switch to your 12 but want to make my first pair totally on magic loop. My biggest challenge was getting the needles in the right position at the start of new rows. I watched several videos until the light bulb went on. It is not hard at all, nor is it fiddly as others have said. I need to trust my instincts more!
Must close and lie back down. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is just way too cold. Do you wear something to protect your eyes when you go outside. Brrrrrrr. Think I would be sitting by the fire. Stay safe.


Nothing over the eyes, just bundle up but must confess I don't go out anymore than I have to.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for that tip. If I decide to use them again, I'll do that!
> Junek


It works with all needles. I do it as a matter course every time I pick up my needles to knit or sew, also crochet hooks, just make sure it doesn't tangle your hair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky is that? --- sam



darowil said:


> No knitting for a week- oh no how terrible.
> 
> Talking of knitting david went into a 2nd hand bookshop and got a few books including a Kaffee Fassett for me- and I didn't have it. Yeah for Davey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what will dh to while you are off to Edinburgh? --- sam



KateB said:


> Not a bad morning here, cold and frosty, but the sun is shining. I need to get my bag packed today as I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow morning for an overnight with 'the girls.' Don't have anything planned, we'll probably just eat, talk, eat some more, talk some more...you get the picture? :lol:
> Julie - I hope your meeting goes well today (or went..I'm confused with the times again :roll: ) and things begin to go better for you - it's about time.
> Strawberry - Nice to hear from you again, but I'm sorry your DIL kicked off again. Do you think she could be somewhere on the autistic spectrum too?
> Gwen - Belated birthday wishes to your DD.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Friends,
> Just a short note, as I am not feeling well. I had chills and fever all night, coughed and throat is so sore. I have kept a ferocious headache and cough. I feel like it is more sinus that cold. Will have to call for meds Monday.


So sorry you are so sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm sure the uncertainty of everything is wearing. Hoping all works out for the best and the coming years will be filled with good things coming your way.


In principle the rent has been approved to $400 a week, but I need to have the paper work for the new house. I did ring Nasir- but no-one was home, and just as I was leaving the message- Zara from over the back fence came, and we now have tidy, cut grass, with the mowings in my garden bin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So this will be around 2pm our time. Will be thinking of you and sending good vibes your way along with hugs and prayers.


It is almost mid-day here- time for something to drink, and maybe a small sandwich! Postie was very kind and bicycled up to the house with my first calender for the new year- from my dear Cousin Karen in Glasgow. Life goes on, and I must be patient and wait for my next appointment on the 15th January, 2015. (with the Social Development Ministry)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today has been a busy day. Matthew and I prepared a fruit tray and a vegetable tray for a wedding shower for his dear friend. There were 5 young men at the shower as well as the women. We had a wonderful time. Matthew lost the game of what is found in "his" purse-since he does not carry a purse he got 0 points. I finished in the top 3 so I won a prize. Matthew won a game of bride bingo so he made me go up with him to select a prize. Once he saw a penguin mug there he picked that so he was happy. He just didn't want a candle. I ended up with 2 candles for prizes. The couple really liked the homemade dishcloths that I put with holiday dish towels. Some dishtowels were not for holidays, but were ones that Matthew picked out for his friend. I sent leftover fruits and vegetables home with a few people and I kept enough for my lunch for work tomorrow. I am so exhausted that I am falling asleep at my computer tonight so I think it will be an early night for me. I have to get up early for work in the morning.

Thinking of all of you. We still are without snow, but I think we will be seeing some sometime this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - is the blanket knit with a crochet border or is it all knit. it is quite beautiful. you sure whipped it up fast. nice looking family - think Quinn favors his mother in looks. I wonder how expensive your mcdonalds is compared to ours? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here I have been complainng about our damp 40° +/- temps we have been having - I guess I should be more thankful that isn't any lower. my goodness - I suppose if you lived there one would get used to living with that kind of temp - I'm not sure I could put on enough clothing to go out in that. lol --- sam --- stay inside and be warm.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Good morning from a very cold Saskatchewan, -34C/-31F but add the wind & we have an extreme cold warning in effect-44C/-47F so I'm glad that I don't have furnace problems like Purple!
> Strawberry, I'm so sorry to hear your DIL spoiled Christmas, it seems your poor son has enough stresses in his life without her adding to it. I hope he stays safe & well during his deployment.
> Agnes, lovely looking family, I hope you have a lovely New Years' gathering.
> Gwen, sorry the meds are raising hell with your stomach, hope you can find something that helps but unfortunately that seems to go with arthritis meds.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - and I said just the opposite - i'll put it down to poor eyesight. --- sam



jknappva said:


> What a darling family!! Quinn looks a lot like his dad. He's sure enjoying those fries!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you give us name and author of your teddy bear book please. --- sam --- with that many visitors I would have forgotten more than Friday.



Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't believe it when I noticed there was a new Tea Party. Any recent Friday has escaped my attention! Christmas Day passed in a blur, hardly surprising, as there were 16 of us in the house. The next day (I suppose that must have been where the Friday sneaked in), was pretty much taken up with clearing up, then on Saturday, more visitors arrived, and stayed until a few hours ago. Tomorrow will be busy getting laundry sorted, before we head down south to my sister's for New Year.
> 
> We actually had a small amount of snow on Friday evening: not much, but more than we had all of last year i.e. none. It has cleared away now, although we have some frost. This is as cold as I like it to be, so I am hoping we will have no further 'white stuff'.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I could use a housekeeper to come about twice a week and clean - not that it needs it. fotflmao. --- sam



siouxann said:


> I'm caught up again. You all are so productive, cooking, baking, traveling! I feel like slug bait just sitting here watching Doctor Who marathon on BBC America. I haven't warmed up to the newest doctor and companion. Don't know if it is the acting or writing but I'm very confused.
> 
> My daughter came by yesterday to help me with chaos control. The living room still is not perfect, but at least there is room for more than one person to sit, and the cat can jump onto thesofa without being covered in an avalanch!
> 
> She is making bean soup for dinner.YUM!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way to surround you in warm soothing healing energy. be sure to call for meds in the morning. rest. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Friends,
> Just a short note, as I am not feeling well. I had chills and fever all night, coughed and throat is so sore. I have kept a ferocious headache and cough. I feel like it is more sinus that cold. Will have to call for meds Monday.
> Spider, my love. I am so sorry your DIL continues to keep your family in turmoil. It sounds like she may have a medical problempsychologiacal It is so sad for your son and grandsons to have to deal with this and I am sure your son worries about the kids being alone in this situation when he is gone. My sincerest thank you for his service for my country and my freedom. Linda, I love you and know you have enough to deal with without this weighing heavy on your heart. Prayers continue for you as always.
> Strawberry, so glad to hear from you. I think of you often and the pain you endure with your back. You have a place in my heart and in my prayers.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet you are weary - I'm weary just from reading all that you do. --- sam



pacer said:


> Today has been a busy day. Matthew and I prepared a fruit tray and a vegetable tray for a wedding shower for his dear friend. There were 5 young men at the shower as well as the women. We had a wonderful time. Matthew lost the game of what is found in "his" purse-since he does not carry a purse he got 0 points. I finished in the top 3 so I won a prize. Matthew won a game of bride bingo so he made me go up with him to select a prize. Once he saw a penguin mug there he picked that so he was happy. He just didn't want a candle. I ended up with 2 candles for prizes. The couple really liked the homemade dishcloths that I put with holiday dish towels. Some dishtowels were not for holidays, but were ones that Matthew picked out for his friend. I sent leftover fruits and vegetables home with a few people and I kept enough for my lunch for work tomorrow. I am so exhausted that I am falling asleep at my computer tonight so I think it will be an early night for me. I have to get up early for work in the morning.
> 
> Thinking of all of you. We still are without snow, but I think we will be seeing some sometime this week.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, I was raised in extreme northern PA. It was so cold there! I have hated the cold sleet snow ice for sixty eight years. In spite of everyone telling me the opposite, I have never gotten used to it. I would pretend that I had been switched at birth and my 'real' parents lived in Florida. Oh, and they were rich, too. LOL!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> agnescr, I love your photos of the family are lovely. Quinn is so sweet. His blanket is cute too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very frosty here overnight and our central heating is playing up, but never mind we can get the log fire going and the kitchen is nice and warm from the stove.
> 
> Going to spend the day knitting. Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


Glad you've got other heat sources.
Enjoy the day knitting. Hope to get a bit done as well at Vicky's. Watching the cricket here for now leaving in a bout 1 1/2. the first 15 minutes in the cricket have gone very well for us. But there are still 2 days to go so see what happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just took my first Pecan Pie out the oven- and only just in time, it just avoids being burnt.
Very easy if buy a pie case- another person who doesn't make pastry. I never managed to make very good pastry anyway so why make it when I can buy it?
No ides how it will taste. But looks good. KTP is the cause of the Pecan Pie- saw Karo in the supermarket and thought I must get it it comes up so often on the TP (never seen it before but was in a different one to normal)! And then the Pecan Pie recipe on the back . Mum likes it and it is not something we often find over here so I figured why not try it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am sure after you have done the toe on magic loop you could switch to your 12 but want to make my first pair totally on magic loop. My biggest challenge was getting the needles in the right position at the start of new rows. I watched several videos until the light bulb went on. It is not hard at all, nor is it fiddly as others have said. I need to trust my instincts more!
> Must close and lie back down. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Correct- once the toe is done you can move to 9" or 12". people either love them or find them far to small to hold and thus hard on the hands. I'm in this last group- it seemed to me to take longer to work with the tiny needles than magic loop does. so after 2 pairs on small needles I didn't try again. Also I don't want to need to have 2 sets of needles for simple socks.

Make sure you get meds Monday- it sounds like you need them. As you said it sounds more than a cold and so antibiotics may well be needed. Do hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just took my first Pecan Pie out the oven- and only just in time, it just avoids being burnt.
> Very easy if buy a pie case- another person who doesn't make pastry. I never managed to make very good pastry anyway so why make it when I can buy it?
> No ides how it will taste. But looks good. KTP is the cause of the Pecan Pie- saw Karo in the supermarket and thought I must get it it comes up so often on the TP (never seen it before but was in a different one to normal)! And then the Pecan Pie recipe on the back . Mum likes it and it is not something we often find over here so I figured why not try it?


Pecan pie was a staple for us at Christmas and Thanksgiving. My daughter made one last year...I couldn't believe I only ate a small piece...just too sweet for my taste these days!!
So glad your mum liked it!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - hope you get to feeling better soon and get some antibiotics to help clear up the infection. Prayers and hugs to you.

Darowil - Karo syrup is always in my pantry - I make the mini pecan pies (pecan tassies) because while I like them, I think they are too sweet also.

Purple - hope your heating situation works out.

Mary/Pacer - sounds like a wonderful day. Hope you get a lot of sleep tonight before you get back to work. I made 14 dishcloths (practicing my continental knitting) and handed them out Christmas Eve with pretty soaps to all the ladies--very much appreciated. I do the all over pattern ones so it was quick, but I want to make some of those that have line by line instructions for the discipline of it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Darowil, pecan pie is Sooo sweet! However, my mother found a way to make it even more decadent: she found a receipt for Chocolate Fudge Pecan Pie. It was so rich it made my teeth curl! I've just gained some weight thinking about it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Here it is Sunday already. I'm on page 1 and 12 pages to go. I'm going to try to keep up. I am almost over the bronchitis thank good ness. 
I'd love to spend the month of January just knitting. I hope I can. Maybe knit next year's Christmas presents!
I'll talk later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read through the rest of last week's and up to page 4 here...have only had the computer on for about three hours since Christmas Eve, and I guess the break has done me a bit of good--have pulled out my beading loom and am still working on some things with that. I have had a lot of beads leftover (too small to knit with) for several years, so I am hoping to use those up. And it's good to do something else for a while. I am sure I will get back to knitting soon enough (and I did crochet another pair of slippers).

Christmas was nice, with a good dinner, and I got a pretty set of glass canisters and DD gave me a sweet little black sheep ornament (I'd looked at it in the store but hadn't bought it for myself), so that was a lovely surprise. We made the buckeyes and everyone liked the fruitcake--I've passed on the recipe to another person now as a result.  DD and I went out to look at one of the after-holiday sales but it wasn't that great so I didn't really buy anything, though I did get a new rug for the kitchen.

Now I'll try to read a bit more before I go back to beading...I am enjoying my time off just being quiet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those Caspian are beautiful...let me know how you like them. I've been eying the Nova Platinum cubics that also exchange with the KnitPicks/KnitPros.


So far, I LOVE them. 
Once tightened, they seem to stay that way, and they are very nice to work with, the yarn slides easily but not right off the needle, and they are warm to the touch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I think I need some education and advice on these interchangeable needles you have all been talking about. That is my problem with the crafts I do, I am self taught most of the time and just jump in and don't study up on what is going on.
> Should be sleeping but again this is the time of the night I seem to enjoy the most.


I went with the Knitpicks because so many people have said how much they like them, and I have to agree, I'd still like a set of the Addi clicks lace turbos, but I wouldn't trade these to get them. 
I usually just jump right in too. lol Keeps things interesting anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I love my Caspians, too, Kaye. I already had the rainbow set but the Caspians were so pretty, I couldn't resist. I have them both in the interchangeable and double pointed. You can't have too many needles, right?!
> Junek


Absolutely can not have too many, lol. I would like the dpns also, I may order those in a couple of weeks since they aren't expensive. 
And I think I'll order a set of interchangeables for Marla for her birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hope all had a Merry Christmas. Caren my sympathies on the passing of your step dad. Julie hope you have found a place to move to. Things have been very busy here like others I'm sure. Have a sore throat trying to fight off a cold I think. The weather had been warm and damp which is not good for my allergies etc. The flu, step throat and pneumonia seem to be making the rounds. Am finally getting some knitting time in again with a helper on my lap. She occasionally reaches round to sway at the needles add they move or will reach onto the table for my stitch markers.


Awe, she's a cute little helper. 
I hope you get over the crud soon, it sucks to feel yucky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm sorry everyone I wanted to wish one and all A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year. So I hope that everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was like everything else that has happen through the year. My daughter in-law did it again. I've never known a more evil person in my life and I'm so sad for my son and grandsons for having to live with the insanity. Sorry it seems like when I finally get a chance to get on with my friends here I complain about something.
> 
> How is everyone? I hope all is feeling and doing well. I finished my sons afghan and will post it later when I get on my computer and not on David's laptop. He was so pleased with it and the grandboys liked their gifts and my train set. I think I'm going through my second childhood with wanting a train for Christmas. It reminds me of my childhood Christmas. Dad had a great train set up so I've been wanting to do that and finally this year had the money to get it. So Johnathan and Daniel loved playing with it until their mom went nuts and ruined the day. She first cancel coming here on Christmas ( thank goodness I didn't start cooking). Then they came on the 25th and she didn't like the gift we gave our son and yelled at me. It was a gun for him and his dad to go out shooting when Tim ( our son ) gets time off. He works two jobs. She's a harpy and we wanted to give him something he's wanted. He is in the military and has been in Iraq,Afghanistan,Gulf war and poor man can't have something. We even bought a safe thinking she would be ok with that but NOOO! He's keeping the gun at our house.
> There I go again.
> Take care one and all. Prayers are with you.


Hi Strawberry, it's good to hear from you, it's okay to vent, you have to do it somewhere and you certainly can't vent at your poor son, he's got enough it sounds like, with that wife. Poor kids, they really shouldn't have to be privy to behavior like that, she's lucky she's invited at all. 
Your sons service is very appreciated, it's a very scary thing, to be in the military these days, I pray he and all others in the military are kept as safe as can be. 
HUGS.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Betty, I don't want to be an alarmist, but your symptoms sound like a possible strep infection. Be sure you are tested for it; if positive, you will definitely need an antibiotic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I hope $400 a week for rent is good over there. That would be good here. Will you be able to get the place you were looking at that needed work with this? Where I live you would have a beautiful apartment for this. Living in the city would be more expensive than here. Hope this is a good amount where you live.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We have a cat just like that. He is the same kind too. He will just plop down anywhere and stretch out. He has even fallen off our lap because he was sleeping! Silly cat!
I see many are having the up and down temps this year. I miss the snow because it is fun to walk my dogs in it. It does make cloudy days seem a little brighter too and we certainly have had enough of those lately


Pup lover said:


> Hope all had a Merry Christmas. Caren my sympathies on the passing of your step dad. Julie hope you have found a place to move to. Things have been very busy here like others I'm sure. Have a sore throat trying to fight off a cold I think. The weather had been warm and damp which is not good for my allergies etc. The flu, step throat and pneumonia seem to be making the rounds. Am finally getting some knitting time in again with a helper on my lap. She occasionally reaches round to sway at the needles add they move or will reach onto the table for my stitch markers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam for a great opening and loads of recipes. I hope everyone had a good Christmas.
> 
> I must add...... sshh (whispering) Serena has been sleeping well again for while now... I dont want to say it out loud in case it changes LOL
> 
> 29c today (Sunday) what a lovely day. I pretty much sat outside (in the shade) most of the afternoon. I had heaps I could have been doing but..... nah, wanted to be lazy. LOL


 :lol: Hopefully she stays that way, now. And hopefully she won't get the crud again anytime soon. 
Sitting outside is a great thing, we won't be doing that anytime soon, it's cold outside. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very frosty here overnight and our central heating is playing up, but never mind we can get the log fire going and the kitchen is nice and warm from the stove.
> 
> Going to spend the day knitting. Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


Hope that your heating gets figured out, good that you have the fireplace to keep you all warm in the interim. 
Healing vibes and hugs back to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


Quinn is so cute, great looking family. Love the blanket too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I hope $400 a week for rent is good over there. That would be good here. Will you be able to get the place you were looking at that needed work with this? Where I live you would have a beautiful apartment for this. Living in the city would be more expensive than here. Hope this is a good amount where you live.


It is a not uncommon amount for the asking. I know of one place $450 a week which is NOT in good condition- holes in the doors- mould in the bathroom, etc. This place is $330 a week at the moment- but it is miniature- the doorways are 2' 6", not three foot for instance- which could have been a real problem were I ever to need a wheel chair.
My lemon tree that got knocked into a week ago, when Anna was helping me, was shifted yesterday into her back garden- if anyone can persuade it to survive it will be Anna. I have a lot of potting mix from the bottom, which I must pick up tomorrow morning when it is still cool.
Another friend in about 3 weeks time will take the contents of my compost bins. Zara was over, just after I got back from town- so the grass is looking tidy, mostly, just a bit unkempt at the edges, the important thing is, though that the cuttings went in the garden bin.

Hot sticky afternoon just on 80 F. Sam would be loving it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In principle the rent has been approved to $400 a week, but I need to have the paper work for the new house. I did ring Nasir- but no-one was home, and just as I was leaving the message- Zara from over the back fence came, and we now have tidy, cut grass, with the mowings in my garden bin!


Progress, hopefully now things will go fairly smoothly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just took my first Pecan Pie out the oven- and only just in time, it just avoids being burnt.
> Very easy if buy a pie case- another person who doesn't make pastry. I never managed to make very good pastry anyway so why make it when I can buy it?
> No ides how it will taste. But looks good. KTP is the cause of the Pecan Pie- saw Karo in the supermarket and thought I must get it it comes up so often on the TP (never seen it before but was in a different one to normal)! And then the Pecan Pie recipe on the back . Mum likes it and it is not something we often find over here so I figured why not try it?


YUM!! Hope it tastes as good as it looks. I love pecan pie but have as yet to make one, I guess I should crack a bunch of the pecans that Carlys mom sent back with David and Christopher from Texas, and make one? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, I do not envy you those temps, I grew up with them in Glennallen and Tok, Ak, and I do not miss them, cold to me now, is anything below 20F and we are supposed to be -24F on Tuesday night. :shock: 
I think I need to go with David on his run tomorrow, he's going to Houston. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a not uncommon amount for the asking. I know of one place $450 a week which is NOT in good condition- holes in the doors- mould in the bathroom, etc. This place is $330 a week at the moment- but it is miniature- the doorways are 2' 6", not three foot for instance- which could have been a real problem were I ever to need a wheel chair.
> My lemon tree that got knocked into a week ago, when Anna was helping me, was shifted yesterday into her back garden- if anyone can persuade it to survive it will be Anna. I have a lot of potting mix from the bottom, which I must pick up tomorrow morning when it is still cool.
> Another friend in about 3 weeks time will take the contents of my compost bins. Zara was over, just after I got back from town- so the grass is looking tidy, mostly, just a bit unkempt at the edges, the important thing is, though that the cuttings went in the garden bin.
> 
> Hot sticky afternoon just on 80 F. Sam would be loving it!


Hopefully you won't need a wheel chair anytime in the foreseeable future, but hopefully the new place will have better doorways just for convenience. 
Glad that Zara was over to help with the grass and all. Sounds like you have a pretty good handle on everything. 
Hugs. And pats for Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miracle of miracles, I'm caught up, yay!!! 
David finally got his Garmin GPS set up, we got him one for the Semi for Christmas, so that it should tell him truck routes, truck stops, etc... It took a couple hours to set up, then it came up in some language like Czech, I think they figured out, and had to update to English. lol

Sphynx is sleeping on the back of my chair and dreaming, she's making noises while asleep anyway, so I'm assuming that she's dreaming. 

Ryssa the mighty, is passed out, Lord that pup thinks she 10 feet tall and bullet proof. lol, She got a new hot wheel car for Christmas, so she's happy, she loves her hot wheels, and when she's done having us make them go across the floor so she can chase them, she puts them in her bed. lol. 
Well, I think I'm going to go get something to drink and then I may go lay on our new bed and read. We needed the new mattress and box spring so badly, it's just amazing what a bed that's not falling apart to sleep on, can do for the quality of ones sleep. David said he didn't like it the first night because it was too fluffy, now it's quite different, he loves it. lol
Okay, I'm off here, have a great night everyone. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress, hopefully now things will go fairly smoothly.


2014 certainly has been a bumpy road! (for me at least)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you won't need a wheel chair anytime in the foreseeable future, but hopefully the new place will have better doorways just for convenience.
> Glad that Zara was over to help with the grass and all. Sounds like you have a pretty good handle on everything.
> Hugs. And pats for Ringo.


Judging from the age of the construction it should be solidly built, and of generous proportions- It will be interesting when I finally get to see inside. Ringo sticks very close to Mum these days- he will have a night at the kennels when I move, so he is safe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just love these pictures Agnes. A beautiful family. Also the blanket you made is very nice. Looks quite cuddly. 


agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I could go to NYC but it is my youngest DD that is going. DH and I are driving her down to the Atlanta airport to catch a flight leaving at 9 p.m.



sassafras123 said:


> Strawberry, so sorry your DIL causes so much chaos. Healing energy for you and your family. Thank your son for protecting our freedom.
> Gwen, healing energy your way. Aren't you leaving for New York tomorrow?
> Darowil, have fun with DD. Congratulations on Kaffee Fasset book.
> Sugar, happy Serena is sleeping better.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to bed now. Spent most of the day knitting a slouchy hat for DD to take with her to NYC tomorrow. Tired. Prayers for those not feeling well and traveling mercies for those out and about. TTYL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Quinn is so cute, great looking family. Love the blanket too.


Totally agree, such a happy content looking little guy with the French fries. Great finger food!,


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So frustrated tonight, I know it is not a serious problem but the cortisone shots had been working so great in both feet and now wouldn't you know it the left foot has started to act up again. So tomorrow is back to work and back to calling the Dr. For another shot. 
Juliet, this new year will be better, has to be. 
Purple get the heat fixed, not a fun thing to go without.
As I have said we have no snow but just heard we are headed to about -25 below zero in the next few nights. Not fun at all. Hope this cold spell doesn't last to long. 
Back at the apt and when I got back I moved around the kitchen pantry. Have never liked the way it was arranged. And then I cleaned out some of the other cupboards and the fridg. Made a great mess and tomorrow after work will have to put away some more things I brought back. Every time it go to the lake I drag something else back to the apt. 
I think my problem with the bamboo is I knit tightly. I do run my quilting needles and needlepoint needles through my hair. And will try the wax paper on the needles.
Betty, hope you start feeling better soon, don't want that crud to stick around long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to tell mother that she got the wrong baby in the hospital that I was meant to live in luxury. lol

I grew up in southwestern Pennsylvania - the Johnstown area - it got cold there and lots of snow as I remember. the fact of the matter is I just don't like being cold anytime. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, I was raised in extreme northern PA. It was so cold there! I have hated the cold sleet snow ice for sixty eight years. In spite of everyone telling me the opposite, I have never gotten used to it. I would pretend that I had been switched at birth and my 'real' parents lived in Florida. Oh, and they were rich, too. LOL!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> So frustrated tonight, I know it is not a serious problem but the cortisone shots had been working so great in both feet and now wouldn't you know it the left foot has started to act up again. So tomorrow is back to work and back to calling the Dr. For another shot.
> Juliet, this new year will be better, has to be.
> Purple get the heat fixed, not a fun thing to go without.
> As I have said we have no snow but just heard we are headed to about -25 below zero in the next few nights. Not fun at all. Hope this cold spell doesn't last to long.
> ...


Sorry your shots aren't working. I never had much success with them. We have the gas company sending an engineer on Tuesday to sort out the boiler. Luckily thd house is well insulated so it is ok.

sending you healing vibes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to take care of yourself nittergma - bronchitis is nothing to sneeze at - so stay inside and rest until you are fully recovered. sending mounds of healing energy your way to wrap you in warm soothing healing energy and quickly get you back in the pink. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Here it is Sunday already. I'm on page 1 and 12 pages to go. I'm going to try to keep up. I am almost over the bronchitis thank good ness.
> I'd love to spend the month of January just knitting. I hope I can. Maybe knit next year's Christmas presents!
> I'll talk later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could not afford to live either place - that much money per week - I wouldn't have anything left for food or utilities - I would probably opt to live under the bridge - where it was warm of course. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a not uncommon amount for the asking. I know of one place $450 a week which is NOT in good condition- holes in the doors- mould in the bathroom, etc. This place is $330 a week at the moment- but it is miniature- the doorways are 2' 6", not three foot for instance- which could have been a real problem were I ever to need a wheel chair.
> My lemon tree that got knocked into a week ago, when Anna was helping me, was shifted yesterday into her back garden- if anyone can persuade it to survive it will be Anna. I have a lot of potting mix from the bottom, which I must pick up tomorrow morning when it is still cool.
> Another friend in about 3 weeks time will take the contents of my compost bins. Zara was over, just after I got back from town- so the grass is looking tidy, mostly, just a bit unkempt at the edges, the important thing is, though that the cuttings went in the garden bin.
> 
> Hot sticky afternoon just on 80 F. Sam would be loving it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no one makes French fries like mcdonalds - they are the best of the best. --- sam



Spider said:


> Totally agree, such a happy content looking little guy with the French fries. Great finger food!,


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> no one makes French fries like mcdonalds - they are the best of the best. --- sam


Meet you there anytime for a hamburger and fries!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

All this talk of cold has me sitting here shivering. Fact of the matter is it has gotten cold enough for the furnace to be turned on today. My sister was out in the wee hours of the morning and said it was 25F. That is very cold for me. Temps are dropping to about that again and my feet are like ice. I can't seem to get them warm, not even with socks 

I will be busy in the morning taking DH to the VA for blood work and some x-rays. They are checking his Lupus and RA I believe. Since he has been getting his meds figured out he seems to be feeling somewhat better and more energetic. They said his previous doc was over medicating him with meds he didn't even need. I am glad they did that as I kept telling him that I felt he was taking too much of something. He was being sedated.
My love and best wishes to all,
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Juliet, this new year will be better, has to be. 

I am pretty sure it has to be, Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i could not afford to live either place - that much money per week - I wouldn't have anything left for food or utilities - I would probably opt to live under the bridge - where it was warm of course. lol --- sam


Don't forget Sam that the private rentals are supported by a subsidy system paid by the Government- you would not be under the bridge!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - with a chocolate shake. --- sam



Spider said:


> Meet you there anytime for a hamburger and fries!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news where dh is concerned - so easy to be overmedicated - I know from experience. I hope it is all good news for him at the va. --- sam



EJS said:


> All this talk of cold has me sitting here shivering. Fact of the matter is it has gotten cold enough for the furnace to be turned on today. My sister was out in the wee hours of the morning and said it was 25F. That is very cold for me. Temps are dropping to about that again and my feet are like ice. I can't seem to get them warm, not even with socks
> 
> I will be busy in the morning taking DH to the VA for blood work and some x-rays. They are checking his Lupus and RA I believe. Since he has been getting his meds figured out he seems to be feeling somewhat better and more energetic. They said his previous doc was over medicating him with meds he didn't even need. I am glad they did that as I kept telling him that I felt he was taking too much of something. He was being sedated.
> My love and best wishes to all,
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now it is time for me to hit the pillow. --- sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - is the blanket knit with a crochet border or is it all knit. it is quite beautiful. you sure whipped it up fast. nice looking family - think Quinn favors his mother in looks. I wonder how expensive your mcdonalds is compared to ours? --- sam


Sam its all crochet and since I am just a beginner I was looking for something easy, and this couldnt be any easier if it tried.No idea as to prices of mcdonalds as its years since I have been to one

link for blanket


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> would you give us name and author of your teddy bear book please. --- sam --- with that many visitors I would have forgotten more than Friday.


It is 'The Best-Dressed Knitted Bear', by Emma King, ISBN 9780307453822.
From the terminology, I would guess it was originally published in the US, so it should be widely available.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Sam, I was raised in extreme northern PA. It was so cold there! I have hated the cold sleet snow ice for sixty eight years. In spite of everyone telling me the opposite, I have never gotten used to it. I would pretend that I had been switched at birth and my 'real' parents lived in Florida. Oh, and they were rich, too. LOL!!


I am sure those Florida parents of yours must have had twins, because I feel exactly the same. It is freezing here this morning, although only a degree or so of frost. Quite cold enough for me!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry that you have to put up with this especially for the holidays. I will pray for your son and grandsons as well as for your DIL to have a change of heart. That is more drama than what I want to deal with.


 Thank you.PACER i DON'T GET WHY EVERYTIME SHE COMES OVER SHE HAS TO START A RUCKUS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure those Florida parents of yours must have had twins, because I feel exactly the same. It is freezing here this morning, although only a degree or so of frost. Quite cold enough for me!


The 'un-frostiest' time of year here! 77 F (25 .5 C) still at half ten p.m., but the present anti-cyclone (high pressure system ) is due to move on soon. Friday I am going to take a taxi down to the house I hope to move in to, to work out how long it will take me to the bus stop (on foot).


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm so glad your son liked the afghan (look forward to seeing pix of it) and the GSs liked the train set up-- they will remember that. Good that son is keeping gun at your place. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this but do remember, as I do, that this marriage has given you 2 wonderful GSs (mine is a GD). Hugs{{{{{{ U}}}}}}


 I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, the rent approval is great news :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The 'un-frostiest' time of year here! 77 F (25 .5 C) still at half ten p.m., but the present anti-cyclone (high pressure system ) is due to move on soon. Friday I am going to take a taxi down to the house I hope to move in to, to work out how long it will take me to the bus stop (on foot).


Exchanging news with tea party members has made me much more conscious than ever before of just how temperate our climate is. I think it is cold here, but it is probably only -4 centigrade, which I suppose must be around 30 degrees F - I grew up with Fahrenheit, but we have used centigrade for about 40 years now, so that is what I think in now. I have moments where someone on here mentions that they have a temperature of -5, or whatever, and I think, "Oh, that's not too bad", then I realise that they are talking Fahrenheit.

I hope you find that the bus stop is convenient. It is a real blessing to have good access to a bus service. As a pensioner, I am entitled to a free bus pass, and as we have 3 buses per hour through the village, I am able to make good use of it. I am not much more than a 5 minute walk from the stop, so it could hardly be easier for me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Heating is on for the moment and a man is coming tomorrow to sort out the problem.

healing and peaceful vibes all round.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Judging from the age of the construction it should be solidly built, and of generous proportions- It will be interesting when I finally get to see inside. Ringo sticks very close to Mum these days- he will have a night at the kennels when I move, so he is safe!


Poor pupper! He knows that something is happening but doesn't know what. Whenever we moved our dog was always right at our side. It's almost like they're afraid they'll be left behind. When the house was empty, the dog was the first one in the car just to be sure she was going too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> I used to tell mother that she got the wrong baby in the hospital that I was meant to live in luxury. lol
> 
> I grew up in southwestern Pennsylvania - the Johnstown area - it got cold there and lots of snow as I remember. the fact of the matter is I just don't like being cold anytime. --- sam


That's the area where I went to college, Grove City. THAT was bitterly cold too! I was meant to be a beach bunny; actually I look more like a beached whale! Another New Year, another resolution!! LOL


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sam its all crochet and since I am just a beginner I was looking for something easy, and this couldnt be any easier if it tried.No idea as to prices of mcdonalds as its years since I have been to one
> 
> link for blanket
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure those Florida parents of yours must have had twins, because I feel exactly the same. It is freezing here this morning, although only a degree or so of frost. Quite cold enough for me!


LOL! My daughter has had a "5-year-plan" for the past 10-12 years for moving to Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. I'm hoping that I will live long enough for the five years to come to pass!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


Beautiful afghan!
I have a friend who is having the same problem with her dil. I think it's a control thing. She can't stand to see "HER" children having a relationship with anyone , including their father would you believe. She needs to be in charge.It's so sad for the kids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, the rent approval is great news :thumbup:


Approval in principle! I will have the next big hurdle when I present the actual figures on the 15th January.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Exchanging news with tea party members has made me much more conscious than ever before of just how temperate our climate is. I think it is cold here, but it is probably only -4 centigrade, which I suppose must be around 30 degrees F - I grew up with Fahrenheit, but we have used centigrade for about 40 years now, so that is what I think in now. I have moments where someone on here mentions that they have a temperature of -5, or whatever, and I think, "Oh, that's not too bad", then I realise that they are talking Fahrenheit.
> 
> I hope you find that the bus stop is convenient. It is a real blessing to have good access to a bus service. As a pensioner, I am entitled to a free bus pass, and as we have 3 buses per hour through the village, I am able to make good use of it. I am not much more than a 5 minute walk from the stop, so it could hardly be easier for me.


I have had the ultimate in convenience at my present flat- the new one will be quite a hike- but the routes will be useful one's after the big shake up mid 2015. It will take real organisation to use the train from now on- I suspect Driving Miss Daisy the taxi franchise I like and I will get much better acquainted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Poor pupper! He knows that something is happening but doesn't know what. Whenever we moved our dog was always right at our side. It's almost like they're afraid they'll be left behind. When the house was empty, the dog was the first one in the car just to be sure she was going too.


It will be a major surprise for him when he finds it is new quarters when he comes home from the kennels- he is 3 1/2 years has lived here since 5 months old.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your shots aren't working. I never had much success with them. We have the gas company sending an engineer on Tuesday to sort out the boiler. Luckily thd house is well insulated so it is ok.
> 
> sending you healing vibes.


I am they are coming to fix the heating and you are not too cold. I hate being without it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Strawberry4u, a great piece of work. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Heating is on for the moment and a man is coming tomorrow to sort out the problem.
> 
> healing and peaceful vibes all round.


Lovely photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Approval in principle! I will have the next big hurdle when I present the actual figures on the 15th January.


Oh! Now I understand.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Here it is Sunday already. I'm on page 1 and 12 pages to go. I'm going to try to keep up. I am almost over the bronchitis thank good ness.
> I'd love to spend the month of January just knitting. I hope I can. Maybe knit next year's Christmas presents!
> I'll talk later.


I hope the bronchitis is soon gone. It can sure linger way too long.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have a cat just like that. He is the same kind too. He will just plop down anywhere and stretch out. He has even fallen off our lap because he was sleeping! Silly cat!
> I see many are having the up and down temps this year. I miss the snow because it is fun to walk my dogs in it. It does make cloudy days seem a little brighter too and we certainly have had enough of those lately


The cat I had before this one rolled off my craft table while he was sleeping. He limped for a day...it was the weekend and I planned to take him to the vet on Mon. Of course by then, he was fine. The table wasn't high enough for him to twist to land right!! He must have been sleeping hard!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> All this talk of cold has me sitting here shivering. Fact of the matter is it has gotten cold enough for the furnace to be turned on today. My sister was out in the wee hours of the morning and said it was 25F. That is very cold for me. Temps are dropping to about that again and my feet are like ice. I can't seem to get them warm, not even with socks
> 
> I will be busy in the morning taking DH to the VA for blood work and some x-rays. They are checking his Lupus and RA I believe. Since he has been getting his meds figured out he seems to be feeling somewhat better and more energetic. They said his previous doc was over medicating him with meds he didn't even need. I am glad they did that as I kept telling him that I felt he was taking too much of something. He was being sedated.
> My love and best wishes to all,
> Evelyn


I hope you manage to get your feet warm!! I've been known to wrap a small blanket around and under my feet while sitting. My feet are cold most of the time.
I hope your DH continues to feel better. Glad he has a Dr who understands...too much medication is as bad as too little or none!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


That's beautiful!! I pray for peace for your son and his family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Heating is on for the moment and a man is coming tomorrow to sort out the problem.
> 
> healing and peaceful vibes all round.


Your garden is beautiful on all weather. I'm glad you're staying warm until the heating man gets there.
Our temperature dropped from 65f overnight to a high today of 44f. It's a wonder every one doesn't have pneumonia! The temperatures are up and down from day to day. Of course, tomorrow's high is to be 40f because I have to go out!
Stay warm and cozy!!
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be a major surprise for him when he finds it is new quarters when he comes home from the kennels- he is 3 1/2 years has lived here since 5 months old.


I suspect Ringo will be happy wherever he is so long as you are there with him. Dogs are much more attached to people rather than places, whilst cats are supposed to be the opposite; something to do with their territories I think. However, our cats are definitely pleased to see us when we have been away, and haunt us for a few days to make sure we aren't going to leave them again. Both slept on our bed last night, as we only got back yesterday. 
Julie, it's sounding positive re. new rental property. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome. 2015 just has to treat you better after the past years events! 
Purple, your garden looks so pretty in the sparkly frost. Things here are all looking rather sad, but it's not frosty, just went down to +1C and today feels cold at 5C, but is bright and only slightly breezy at present. 
I hope everyone has started to recover from the Christmas celebrations, and are looking forward to the New Year. Hugs, everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I suspect Ringo will be happy wherever he is so long as you are there with him. Dogs are much more attached to people rather than places, whilst cats are supposed to be the opposite; something to do with their territories I think. However, our cats are definitely pleased to see us when we have been away, and haunt us for a few days to make sure we aren't going to leave them again. Both slept on our bed last night, as we only got back yesterday.
> Julie, it's sounding positive re. new rental property. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome. 2015 just has to treat you better after the past years events!
> Purple, your garden looks so pretty in the sparkly frost. Things here are all looking rather sad, but it's not frosty, just went down to +1C and today feels cold at 5C, but is bright and only slightly breezy at present.
> I hope everyone has started to recover from the Christmas celebrations, and are looking forward to the New Year. Hugs, everyone.


Said Ringo is giving me his 'weather eye' look- makes me think very much of the cattle/sheep dog that is his heritage- just making sure his human is doing her usual routine. One thing the smells of what I take into the new house will all be familiar to him.
Are you home to Guernsey or home to Alderney?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam.My family is from Johnstown, Still have relatives there.Wonder if you knew any of them?????

To all who are ill and weary pray that you recover soon.

Will be looking up the Caspian needle set. As some one mentioned a girl( or guy) can never have too many needles.I am bored with my handtowels for the moment. Think I will work on my hat. Pacer taught Stranded knitting at the palooza and I have been practicing what she taught. So on days I am able to knit will work on the hat.

Must brag a bit. Our living and dining room at new house have been floor to ceiling boxes for months as due to travel to fix up place in Fort Myers for renters, illnesses and DH surgeries. Well we only have 12 more boxes to go and I did manage to open them so I know what is left. We worked really hard on this and in two days down to hardly any boxes left. Was like a second Christmas. Then to the garage, lots stacked in there too. Need to just keep plugging ahead.

Wishing everyone a Healthy,Loving and Prosperous New Year.May all your dreams come true. Purly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry that is a gorgeous blanket. I know he loves it.


Strawberry4u said:


> I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Said Ringo is giving me his 'weather eye' look- makes me think very much of the cattle/sheep dog that is his heritage- just making sure his human is doing her usual routine. One thing the smells of what I take into the new house will all be familiar to him.
> Are you home to Guernsey or home to Alderney?


We've come to Guernsey as DD has a 2 week placement at the vet's here before going back to her course. We normally spend New year in Alderney, but not this year! She was at her Grandparents for Christmas with us but then went to her boyfriend's family, and unfortunately had a bad puncture on her way back so has left the car with said boyfriend, and he drove her to a service station on the motorway to meet up with us. DH then drove us all back to Cambridge and flew to guernsey last night ready for her to start at the vets practice at 8 am today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as he is with you Ringo will adjust well I know. Sniffing new scents and all will be interesting for him I imagine.


Lurker 2 said:


> It will be a major surprise for him when he finds it is new quarters when he comes home from the kennels- he is 3 1/2 years has lived here since 5 months old.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

PurpleFi, what a lovely garden! Stay cozy inside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As long as he is with you Ringo will adjust well I know. Sniffing new scents and all will be interesting for him I imagine.


New cats to chase no doubt! I am sure the new garden will be a real delight to us both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a not uncommon amount for the asking. I know of one place $450 a week which is NOT in good condition- holes in the doors- mould in the bathroom, etc. This place is $330 a week at the moment- but it is miniature- the doorways are 2' 6", not three foot for instance- which could have been a real problem were I ever to need a wheel chair.
> My lemon tree that got knocked into a week ago, when Anna was helping me, was shifted yesterday into her back garden- if anyone can persuade it to survive it will be Anna. I have a lot of potting mix from the bottom, which I must pick up tomorrow morning when it is still cool.
> Another friend in about 3 weeks time will take the contents of my compost bins. Zara was over, just after I got back from town- so the grass is looking tidy, mostly, just a bit unkempt at the edges, the important thing is, though that the cuttings went in the garden bin.
> 
> Hot sticky afternoon just on 80 F. Sam would be loving it!


Just a quick hello and good-bye. We are going out to a movie and then another birthday today, DGS#2. One of his gifts is a birdhouse that you can stick on a window and it has a clear back so you can see in and watch the nest being built and eggs hatching. Think it will be a real hit.

Julie, my mom had a gorgeous apartment for $500 a month, but she had to pay for it herself. It was 2 bedroom and 2 full bathrooms and included some utilities. Owned by the Mennonites, which might have something to do with being reasonable, also out in the country. A major city would be comparable perhaps to what you are paying or more. There wasn't much left over for extras once her rent was paid. I'm sure glad you get government subsidy with rent being as high as it is. I hope you get something wonderful, but I see the possibilities are from very bad to nice. Hope you get the latter.

Just looked out and it is snowing so I take it the warmer temps are gone. Well, I need to get off here and get ready as leaving in a few minutes and I'm not ready as usual.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just hopping in to say Hi everyone! I've just written a book and then lost it in the ether, so maybe that's a message! I hope you all had an enjoyable Christmas. I feel as if I've just surfaced from too many days of eating and drinking with family and friends. Today I'm spending a very quiet lazy day at home in the warm reading and knitting. 
Sam thanks for a great opening again. I have read through the recipes but the way I'm feeling at the moment I may never eat again! Thanks to Kate and Darowil for the summary too.
Josephine I'm sorry your heating is on the blink. Doesn't it always wait until it gets really cold? Never mind, it could be worse - we could be living with Bonnie's temperatures! Bonnie I think I would just shrivel up and die if I had to cope with your cold.
Gwen I just love your bench seat. What a beautiful job your DH has done. I'm sure this will become a family heirloom, particularly as the wood is from your property.
Love to all and gentle hugs to those who are not feeling as good as they would like to be.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I am loving how positive you're sounding about the move. I think Ringo will love being wherever you are. 

Gwen, what a wonderful gift--DH does great work, and I know you love it. 

I hope everyone stays comfortable no matter the temperature. 

Today I hope to get a little more beading done and am looking at more knitting & crochet patterns/ideas from the sketchbook...as always. Ha ha. I'll try and get some pictures of what I've done so far--looks like I'm going to end up with quite a few bracelets, and I'm thinking about putting some of the beadwork on my denim jacket, but I haven't decided yet.

Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing, and hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have not been to rumba since September. Arrived at gym at 8a.m. for class that starts at 9 a.m fortunately gym two minutes from home so back for more coffee. Don't even know if I can do class but want to.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree!


thewren said:


> betty - your books are always welcome - never worry they are too much. we will be expecting daily reports on your socks and pictures when you are finished. lol ---- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so glad that everyone who was not well are now feeling somewhat better. We are getting better and the step-grands are here for the week==well at least 2 of them. That tribe has gone to the gosling house get some work finished up. The house is nearly completed and ready for the occupancy inspection/permit. Thanks, God, for that!

We had a merry Christmas without the tree or gift exchanging among the adults and we will gather again for a family ''feast'' on New Year's Day. I'm still knitting on DGGD's socks that don't match--as requested--and her mother's alpaca scarf form the yarn we dyed at KAP. Looks like we will be eating Christmas cookies for some time now, so I won't need to worry about a dessert for the dinner on Thursday.

Not much time for reading here and miss you all a bunch. Take care and be well.

Gwen, the bench is gorgeous. Brantley does such beautiful handwork, doesn't he?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick hello and good-bye. We are going out to a movie and then another birthday today, DGS#2. One of his gifts is a birdhouse that you can stick on a window and it has a clear back so you can see in and watch the nest being built and eggs hatching. Think it will be a real hit.
> 
> Julie, my mom had a gorgeous apartment for $500 a month, but she had to pay for it herself. It was 2 bedroom and 2 full bathrooms and included some utilities. Owned by the Mennonites, which might have something to do with being reasonable, also out in the country. A major city would be comparable perhaps to what you are paying or more. There wasn't much left over for extras once her rent was paid. I'm sure glad you get government subsidy with rent being as high as it is. I hope you get something wonderful, but I see the possibilities are from very bad to nice. Hope you get the latter.
> 
> Just looked out and it is snowing so I take it the warmer temps are gone. Well, I need to get off here and get ready as leaving in a few minutes and I'm not ready as usual.


I think it is very difficult doing a straight dollar comparison- from what I recall from conversation with others this is something America expects to find for less. I am sure it will be tight budgeting at first. I will go and have a look at the house, from the outside again on Friday, at 8 a.m., so I can walk back before it heats up.
Hoping the snow is not too deep, and enjoy your outing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I am loving how positive you're sounding about the move. I think Ringo will love being wherever you are.
> 
> Gwen, what a wonderful gift--DH does great work, and I know you love it.
> 
> ...


He will always have 'his' sofa- to snuggle up on, and survey the world.
Looking forward to seeing photo's of your beading.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Strawberry, Your dealings with your dil brought tears. We had dealings of a very different kind with our son and I realized Holiday get to gethers can sure bring out the worst in some can't it. I hope she gets some help somewhere, and I pray your son stays safe. 
Sleep certainly is an issue right now for a lot of us. Spider, maybe we should just accept it as an enjoyable time for us as you said. 

Julie, I'm praying things are going ok for you. Have you already been to your meeting?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Strawberry, beautiful blanket, I'm sure your son loves it.
Gwen, the bench is lovely, looking forward to seeing the table too. Brantley must be very good at woodworking.
Julie, hope things work out well with the new house
Evelyn, I hope they get your DH meds sorted out so he is feeling better soon. I saw some thrummed slippers the other day on KP, maybe you need to make some of those to keep your feet warm. I didn't think it would get so cold there.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Agnescr, Your family is BEAUTIFUL!! and blanket too! I'm glad you had a good Christmas.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning my darlings,
Sitting here drinking my coffee from my new mug my Angie gave me. Sure does feel good on my throat.
I slept most all day yesterday; therefore, I was awake all night coughing. I have called the doctors office and the nurse is calling in antibiotics. Jim is going to get me some Nyquil when he goes out. Best thing for a cough for me.
I am so flustered with my magic loop. I completed one toe (I will try and get a picture on here today or tonight. I started the second toe (on another magic loop) and I still cannot get it straight where the working thread and working needle should be. Will watch videos againthe thing is they sometimes say different things. Sure wish one of you sock knitters could sit beside me and show me.
I need to vacuum and sweep the floors today. Jim took the Christmas tree down yesterday, so I have to get the tree needles out of the carpet. Have to wash his flannel pjs and dry them so they can shrink before I pin and hem them and I have to cook him a good meal. He just eats anything if I dont cook. Not good for a diabetic.
I dont feel like doing any of it but dont have a fairy around here.
Pecan pie is really sweet. The recipe I put on the forum is not quite as sweet as some. I will probably make the pecan tarts next year if I have pecans.
JOSEPHINE, Your yard is so beautiful. It always is not matter what the weather conditions. Mr. P is a keeper. I sure hope they get your heat straightened out soon. I hate being cold or hot! LOL!
KAYE, I know you must be enjoying your new mattress. We so need a new one. I would love a Temperpedic. My daughter has one and it is like sleeping on a cloud. So comfortable on my back. I am afraid Jim would not pay what they cost.
EVELYN, I am so glad DH is feeling better and they are really evaluating the meds he is on. I dont think my doctor (and a lot of others) looks at what Jim and I are on and think that is one reason we feel so bad all the time. I am sure a lot could be re-evaluated for overall well being.
SHARON, You vent any time, sweetie. I sure have. We are all here for each other. It sounds to me like your DIL could be narcicistic. She has to be the center of attention. My best friend has a DIL with a personality exactly like this. Research it on the internet. I am sure you will see a lot of her personality traits.
Gwen, Brantley did a beautiful job on your bench. It will have so much more meaning than a store bought set of furniture. We are not pretentious either. My home could either be called eclectic or organized clutter, but we have all shared so much in this house and it is a good fit for us.
Gotta get busy so maybe I can lie back down in a while.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


It's wonderful to have a talented husband. I know this and the table will be heirlooms!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is very good at woodworking. In the past years when Habitat for Humanity has had birdhouse auctions or bank auctions to raise money they contact him to make an entry for the auction. Some of his birdhouses have gone for 5-7 hundred dollars. He has also made some sliding boxes with inlaid wood that are gorgeous. I am bragging on him because his work truly is spectacular. I'm very proud of his talent. He is very modest about his craft though.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Strawberry, beautiful blanket, I'm sure your son loves it.
> Gwen, the bench is lovely, looking forward to seeing the table too. Brantley must be very good at woodworking.
> Julie, hope things work out well with the new house
> Evelyn, I hope they get your DH meds sorted out so he is feeling better soon. I saw some thrummed slippers the other day on KP, maybe you need to make some of those to keep your feet warm. I didn't think it would get so cold there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, the bench is spectacular. 
Betty, hope you feel better soon. I have two socks on needles. Both are top down. Will try toe up on next pair. 
Josephine,always love to see your garden.
Went to half hour of zumba. Didn't want to overdo first time.very happy my arm was fine. I had forgotten how much fun it is.
Washer is broken. All ordered part which should come tomorrow.
Bless him.
Julie, hope 2015 is a better year for you.
We have snow forecast this week. I'd rather just seeing it on the mountains. I'm like Sam and don't like the cold.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Betty 
I am so flustered with my magic loop. I completed one toe (I will try and get a picture on here today or tonight. I started the second toe (on another magic loop) and I still cannot get it straight where the working thread and working needle should be.

I found the best way to work the magic loop was to think of it as a clock face, when you finish the row, the needle tips are at 9 oclock ease tips up gently to 10 o'clock, then 11 o'clock, 12 o'clock and so on till 3 o'clock, and you are ready for the next round

this is where I learned and am now finishing my 30th pair. love my socks and so do all my family


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words about DGD partner and Quinn,sometimes Quinn is his dads double then he pulls a face and looks just like his mum.

I think I might try making placemats using blanket pattern but using crochet cotton, got small sized crochet hooks but no cotton must look on line for that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Strawberry, Your dealings with your dil brought tears. We had dealings of a very different kind with our son and I realized Holiday get to gethers can sure bring out the worst in some can't it. I hope she gets some help somewhere, and I pray your son stays safe.
> Sleep certainly is an issue right now for a lot of us. Spider, maybe we should just accept it as an enjoyable time for us as you said.
> 
> Julie, I'm praying things are going ok for you. Have you already been to your meeting?


Re: sleep - I am finding the Melatonin very helpful- I have such a back-log of insomnia- best part of two years- but now I am waking and realising I had to have been dreaming.

I have had one appointment, so far, which has verified that $400 a week is possible- I will need space if the Tribunal declares that Fale is to have some of his time with me. The thought of more space for a garden, is rather fantastic! Next appointment on the 15th January.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julie, hope things WORK OUT well with the new house.

So do I, Bonnie! so do I!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, the bench is spectacular.
> Betty, hope you feel better soon. I have two socks on needles. Both are top down. Will try toe up on next pair.
> Josephine,always love to see your garden.
> Went to half hour of zumba. Didn't want to overdo first time.very happy my arm was fine. I had forgotten how much fun it is.
> ...


The end of 2014 seems better already- I will be praying that I can keep that momentum!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Beautiful afghan!
> I have a friend who is having the same problem with her dil. I think it's a control thing. She can't stand to see "HER" children having a relationship with anyone , including their father would you believe. She needs to be in charge.It's so sad for the kids!


That is the same with my son. He is home so little with be deployed so much that when he is home she makes him the bad guy because she starts arguments. I know everyone thinks I'm just sticking up for my son but she does it here with us. So to the kids we are the bad guys and she is a victim. What a drama queen is all I can say.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

This year has stunk to high heaven. Our sweet sugar glider had an eye infection a week and a half ago so off to the vet. We got medication and it was clearing up then Christmas Day Dora got real listless so I called the next day to make an appointment. We got her to eat her super worms and this special soup I make for her ( I used a plastic syringe ). She lapped it up, she loves her soup. Well I noticed Saturday her left side looked puffy then last night there was a hard knot. We had a 10:00 am appointment and on the way she died. She had cancer. The Vet said with Suggies it comes on very quickly and there is nothing you can do about it and they never survive the surgery. So DH and I cried all the way home and had a little funeral in our back yard. We just buried our sweet dog Tony and now Dora. This year we lost Oscar (dog ) Tony Di ( Suggie )and now Dora. We still have Larry our English parakeet. I'm such an animal lover this just breaks my heart.
Later on we plan on packaging up all of Dora and Di's bedding,toys,wheels( expensive ones that actually keeps their nails trimmed ) and sell their cages and donate it to the Rescue that use to be here in Las Vegas but moved to Texas. I use to Foster for them.

Have a good day dear friends.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, hope things WORK OUT well with the new house.
> 
> So do I, Bonnie! so do I!!!!!


I've been so out of the loop. I too hope your new house works out. I have to go back and see where and catch up on everyone. I guess I've been so self absorbed and please forgive me for being this way.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

nittergma and bulldog
he DIL is suppose to be going to a see someone but they only dole out medication she needs to see a psychologist. What meds she is one isn't working that's for sure.
Bulldog I will look that up on the internet.
The odd thing she doesn't get along with her own family either. She doesn't see her dad or her brother and she just this year seen her mom on Christmas,mostly because they were suppose to come here. It's always and upset.

DH just came in and said our son had some Navy business today so he has the day off so my guys are going to the firing range to spend time together and Tim can be away from home. David is as happy as a clam to spend time with our Tim. He said buying the gun is the best thing we ever did because we have seen a lot more of him,which we have almost everyday and that is such a good thing and Tim can vent with us. He is such a good man and I feel so bad for him and his situation.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I've been so out of the loop. I too hope your new house works out. I have to go back and see where and catch up on everyone. I guess I've been so self absorbed and please forgive me for being this way.


I wouldn't call it self-absorbed at all--you have had so much on your plate, and I hope the coming year is much better. So sad to hear of your losses and hope you enjoy time with son.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> This year has stunk to high heaven. Our sweet sugar glider had an eye infection a week and a half ago so off to the vet. We got medication and it was clearing up then Christmas Day Dora got real listless so I called the next day to make an appointment. We got her to eat her super worms and this special soup I make for her ( I used a plastic syringe ). She lapped it up, she loves her soup. Well I noticed Saturday her left side looked puffy then last night there was a hard knot. We had a 10:00 am appointment and on the way she died. She had cancer. The Vet said with Suggies it comes on very quickly and there is nothing you can do about it and they never survive the surgery. So DH and I cried all the way home and had a little funeral in our back yard. We just buried our sweet dog Tony and now Dora. This year we lost Oscar (dog ) Tony Di ( Suggie )and now Dora. We still have Larry our English parakeet. I'm such an animal lover this just breaks my heart.
> Later on we plan on packaging up all of Dora and Di's bedding,toys,wheels( expensive ones that actually keeps their nails trimmed ) and sell their cages and donate it to the Rescue that use to be here in Las Vegas but moved to Texas. I use to Foster for them.
> 
> Have a good day dear friends.


I'm so sorry you've lost so many of your beloved pets. It's always heartbreaking.
Hugs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


Beautiful! You're so talented!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, That bench is absolutely gorgeous. What a meaningful present and to think it is from your own trees. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll bet there were some tears when you saw that and especially with the Celtic Knot. 

Strawberry4u, That afghan is magnificent and fit for a hero. Love the way you spelled out his name too.

Purple, Sure hope you get the heat sorted out and glad you are at least warm for now.

Leaving soon for DGS's BD. He will be 11 and time has just gone by way too fast. When DIL was carrying him we didn't know if he would live or not and she was given the choice to abort after the doctor saw the first sonogram. So glad she didn't. His only problem is walking and you might not notice it if you didn't know. In school he has always tested out way ahead of the other children, like in 1st grade he was at 6th grade level reading. I'm so glad my DIL didn't take their advice. He also has such a loving and sweet disposition. He is actually taking yoga to help stretch and strengthen his leg muscles. He hated soccer because of having to run but the kids and coaches are so nice that when I asked him at Christmas how soccer went, he said great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What he lacks in running and sports ability, he makes up for in personality. Going to try and get a nap now before we have to leave. Got so tired at the movie that my head kept dropping but I woke up with each drop thank goodness. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, almost forgot...Sorlenna, your beading is so lovely. My goodness, you are one talented and creative person. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, almost forgot...Sorlenna, your beading is so lovely. My goodness, you are one talented and creative person. :thumbup:


Thank you and June for the compliments, and a very happy bday to your DGS!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow Love the beading and bench. We sure have some talented people but then everyone is talented here or they wouldn't be here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gwen, the bench is lovely.

Sorlenna, love the beading.

Purple, yard is so pretty, even when frosted.

The young ones are all so cute, wishing we had some.

Strawberry, the afghan is so nice. Someone else said DIL needs mental health treatments-- I'd agree, sounds much like my first step-mom, nice one minute and a bitch the next. My DDs were afraid of her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


They are so beautiful. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gwen, l love the bench. X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I go every so often - but gone are the days when their slogan was "eat and mcdonald's and get change back". but sometimes a big mac, fries and a chocolate shake is a craving that will not be denyed. --- sam --- even with expeditor Kathy's help crochet is still beyond me. sad to say.



agnescr said:


> Sam its all crochet and since I am just a beginner I was looking for something easy, and this couldnt be any easier if it tried.No idea as to prices of mcdonalds as its years since I have been to one
> 
> link for blanket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it must be british - the price given is in pounds. now - do I want it in paperback or hardback? thanks kathleendoris. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> It is 'The Best-Dressed Knitted Bear', by Emma King, ISBN 9780307453822.
> From the terminology, I would guess it was originally published in the US, so it should be widely available.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely afghan strawberry - a lot of work but well done. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what our yard looked like the last two mornings. out to go to Heidi's for breakfast and home to hibernate. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Heating is on for the moment and a man is coming tomorrow to sort out the problem.
> 
> healing and peaceful vibes all round.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - hope you get to feeling better soon and get some antibiotics to help clear up the infection. Prayers and hugs to you.
> 
> Darowil - Karo syrup is always in my pantry - I make the mini pecan pies (pecan tassies) because while I like them, I think they are too sweet also.
> 
> ...


I usually make dishcloths with line by line instructions. Some are simple lace and some are the knit/purl versions that make into pictures. The flip/flop ones that I found online also included cast ons as I went along. I used the crochet cast on during the rows and long tail for the original cast on. I will try to post some pictures taken with my new camera.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi and gary got a "happy toes" for Christmas - it is an electric blanket - maybe 18" wide to put at the bottom of your bed for your feet. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I hope you manage to get your feet warm!! I've been known to wrap a small blanket around and under my feet while sitting. My feet are cold most of the time.
> I hope your DH continues to feel better. Glad he has a Dr who understands...too much medication is as bad as too little or none!
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I go every so often - but gone are the days when their slogan was "eat and mcdonald's and get change back". but sometimes a big mac, fries and a chocolate shake is a craving that will not be denyed. --- sam --- even with expeditor Kathy's help crochet is still beyond me. sad to say.


Hi Sam, Mr P likes the occassional McD too. Have you tried tunisian crochet, l am enjoying learning it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love to pack up to move - I hate to unpack.

we lived in windber - maybe seven miles from Johnstown. beautiful country. we used to go to the "big city" and spend the day since we didn't go very often. we would eat at Woolworth's. there also was a store along the square that had a cafeteria that we would eat it also. dad and I would sit in the park and feed the pigeons. now there is nothing left downtown. kind of sad. --- sam loved ussteel's company store which I can not think of just now.



pearlone said:


> Sam.My family is from Johnstown, Still have relatives there.Wonder if you knew any of them?????
> 
> To all who are ill and weary pray that you recover soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - the bench is lovely - anxious as you are to see the table - will he make a bench for the other side? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, almost forgot...Sorlenna, your beading is so lovely. My goodness, you are one talented and creative person. :thumbup:


And I almost forgot to wish your DGS a very happy birthday!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you.PACER i DON'T GET WHY EVERYTIME SHE COMES OVER SHE HAS TO START A RUCKUS.


She needs to learn to count her blessings and be thankful for all that she has. I am not referring to all the materialistic items that we accumulate so much as I am the health, family and other wonderful blessings that we do have. I have taught my children to count their blessings from a young age and be thankful for the talents and blessings that they each have. They live a content life and don't need or want everything that the stores try to push on to people. Christmas, birthdays and other times are so enjoyable because of this.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven't been here much lately, rather busy worrying about my sister and spending Christmas in a totally unexpected way. Please keep her in your prayers. I saw her on Saturday afternoon as a neighbour gave me a lift to the hospital. She was quite poorly and had a bad morning. However she seems much better this afternoon on the phone.She has been seen by a Doctor for the first time since last Tuesday evening. He has ordered tests tomorrow and hopefully she can come home on Wednesday. Unfortunately all her meds have been stopped so they can get accurate test results and she was sounding rather poorly this evening. I hope she has a fairly decent night and that the results are good. I did some shopping this afternoon, nothing exciting, just extra staples as the weather is freezing here, in case we get snowed or frozen in. 
I hope all with health problems improve soon, and all with other troubles get some relief .
Glad to hear that Julie has some positive news about a new home. 
Thank you to all in the card exchange, they are here as my son forwarded them, and have cheered me this Christmas. I hope mine were received by those on my list. I love them all, particularly the deer from Matthew. 
Take care all. Thanks for prayers and caring.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Strawberry...The afghan is beautiful. I know DS will treasure that. 

Gwen...The bench looks wonderful. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gwenie, that is a beautiful bench! How talented your DH is! !


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> I haven't been here much lately, rather busy worrying about my sister and spending Christmas in a totally unexpected way. Please keep her in your prayers. I saw her on Saturday afternoon as a neighbour gave me a lift to the hospital. She was quite poorly and had a bad morning. However she seems much better this afternoon on the phone.She has been seen by a Doctor for the first time since last Tuesday evening. He has ordered tests tomorrow and hopefully she can come home on Wednesday. Unfortunately all her meds have been stopped so they can get accurate test results and she was sounding rather poorly this evening. I hope she has a fairly decent night and that the results are good. I did some shopping this afternoon, nothing exciting, just extra staples as the weather is freezing here, in case we get snowed or frozen in.
> I hope all with health problems improve soon, and all with other troubles get some relief .
> Glad to hear that Julie has some positive news about a new home.
> Thank you to all in the card exchange, they are here as my son forwarded them, and have cheered me this Christmas. I hope mine were received by those on my list. I love them all, particularly the deer from Matthew.
> Take care all. Thanks for prayers and caring.


Matthew is glad to hear that you loved his card. Glad that all of the cards are there to brighten up your days.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, almost forgot...Sorlenna, your beading is so lovely. My goodness, you are one talented and creative person. :thumbup:


So TRUE! !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot sticky afternoon just on 80 F. Sam would be loving it!


And we are not even looking at that hot today- we have had some lovely cool days. But about to get hot, by the end of the week well over the old 100 (41-42C)

The Pecan Pie was popular- very sweet as many of you said but good. Will be doing it again but probably for the next family catch up which may not be till April for my birthday. Mine is the next birthday of family members round Adelaide.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - the amounts of yarn we dyed were not large - what scarf are you knitting and did you add another yarn to it? --- sam



jheiens said:


> I'm so glad that everyone who was not well are now feeling somewhat better. We are getting better and the step-grands are here for the week==well at least 2 of them. That tribe has gone to the gosling house get some work finished up. The house is nearly completed and ready for the occupancy inspection/permit. Thanks, God, for that!
> 
> We had a merry Christmas without the tree or gift exchanging among the adults and we will gather again for a family ''feast'' on New Year's Day. I'm still knitting on DGGD's socks that don't match--as requested--and her mother's alpaca scarf form the yarn we dyed at KAP. Looks like we will be eating Christmas cookies for some time now, so I won't need to worry about a dessert for the dinner on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> This year has stunk to high heaven. Our sweet sugar glider had an eye infection a week and a half ago so off to the vet. We got medication and it was clearing up then Christmas Day Dora got real listless so I called the next day to make an appointment. We got her to eat her super worms and this special soup I make for her ( I used a plastic syringe ). She lapped it up, she loves her soup. Well I noticed Saturday her left side looked puffy then last night there was a hard knot. We had a 10:00 am appointment and on the way she died. She had cancer. The Vet said with Suggies it comes on very quickly and there is nothing you can do about it and they never survive the surgery. So DH and I cried all the way home and had a little funeral in our back yard. We just buried our sweet dog Tony and now Dora. This year we lost Oscar (dog ) Tony Di ( Suggie )and now Dora. We still have Larry our English parakeet. I'm such an animal lover this just breaks my heart.
> Later on we plan on packaging up all of Dora and Di's bedding,toys,wheels( expensive ones that actually keeps their nails trimmed ) and sell their cages and donate it to the Rescue that use to be here in Las Vegas but moved to Texas. I use to Foster for them.
> 
> Have a good day dear friends.


So sorry to hear you have lost Dora as well. Hugs, I know how hard that must be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is thrummed? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Strawberry, beautiful blanket, I'm sure your son loves it.
> Gwen, the bench is lovely, looking forward to seeing the table too. Brantley must be very good at woodworking.
> Julie, hope things work out well with the new house
> Evelyn, I hope they get your DH meds sorted out so he is feeling better soon. I saw some thrummed slippers the other day on KP, maybe you need to make some of those to keep your feet warm. I didn't think it would get so cold there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


Those are beautiful. Ashlei has been asking me to teach her how. Would make a nice change from knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely - may we have a picture when you have the clasps on please? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I usually make dishcloths with line by line instructions. Some are simple lace and some are the knit/purl versions that make into pictures. The flip/flop ones that I found online also included cast ons as I went along. I used the crochet cast on during the rows and long tail for the original cast on. I will try to post some pictures taken with my new camera.


It will be great to see them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry, the Afghan is lovely. So sorry you lost Dora.Always hard to loose a fur baby.
Sorienna, the bracelets are wonderful. 
Daralene, very happy birthday wishes for your DGS.
This was a wonderful day. Brightened my after Christmas funk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't you get another dog or sugar glider? --- sam --- it is always hard to say good bye to our four legged children.



Strawberry4u said:


> This year has stunk to high heaven. Our sweet sugar glider had an eye infection a week and a half ago so off to the vet. We got medication and it was clearing up then Christmas Day Dora got real listless so I called the next day to make an appointment. We got her to eat her super worms and this special soup I make for her ( I used a plastic syringe ). She lapped it up, she loves her soup. Well I noticed Saturday her left side looked puffy then last night there was a hard knot. We had a 10:00 am appointment and on the way she died. She had cancer. The Vet said with Suggies it comes on very quickly and there is nothing you can do about it and they never survive the surgery. So DH and I cried all the way home and had a little funeral in our back yard. We just buried our sweet dog Tony and now Dora. This year we lost Oscar (dog ) Tony Di ( Suggie )and now Dora. We still have Larry our English parakeet. I'm such an animal lover this just breaks my heart.
> Later on we plan on packaging up all of Dora and Di's bedding,toys,wheels( expensive ones that actually keeps their nails trimmed ) and sell their cages and donate it to the Rescue that use to be here in Las Vegas but moved to Texas. I use to Foster for them.
> 
> Have a good day dear friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it uses a hook I'm a goner - just cannot get used to the way you need to hold everything - it would help if I had another hand. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Mr P likes the occassional McD too. Have you tried tunisian crochet, l am enjoying learning it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I've been so out of the loop. I too hope your new house works out. I have to go back and see where and catch up on everyone. I guess I've been so self absorbed and please forgive me for being this way.


It is allowed when you are dealing with the chronic pain you have! I grumble about my hip- but a lot of the time it is BEARABLE.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in on the happy birthday to dgs. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And I almost forgot to wish your DGS a very happy birthday!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


And what a lot you have accomplished!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I haven't been here much lately, rather busy worrying about my sister and spending Christmas in a totally unexpected way. Please keep her in your prayers. I saw her on Saturday afternoon as a neighbour gave me a lift to the hospital. She was quite poorly and had a bad morning. However she seems much better this afternoon on the phone.She has been seen by a Doctor for the first time since last Tuesday evening. He has ordered tests tomorrow and hopefully she can come home on Wednesday. Unfortunately all her meds have been stopped so they can get accurate test results and she was sounding rather poorly this evening. I hope she has a fairly decent night and that the results are good. I did some shopping this afternoon, nothing exciting, just extra staples as the weather is freezing here, in case we get snowed or frozen in.
> I hope all with health problems improve soon, and all with other troubles get some relief .
> Glad to hear that Julie has some positive news about a new home.
> Thank you to all in the card exchange, they are here as my son forwarded them, and have cheered me this Christmas. I hope mine were received by those on my list. I love them all, particularly the deer from Matthew.
> Take care all. Thanks for prayers and caring.


Life can catch us out badly sometimes- hoping all is going well now for your sister.
Hopefully the uncertainties in my situation will be gone by the appointment on the 15th- then the big thing will be the actual move.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, your husband is so talented. What workmanship. You should be proud and it will be exciting when you get the table. 
The beading is so pretty.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Those wash cloths were so well done, lucky person who gets those..


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well my darlings,
I said I wasnt going to do much but ended up vacuuming and sweeping whole house, washing three small loads of clothes, and cooking supper for Jim to have ready for oven. I cleaned up the kitchen and unloaded the dishwasher. Now I am just running between last two loads of clothes. I have his fleece pjs washing so I can dry them before he tries them on for me to hem.
He has been running errands today. Bought us a new small Christmas tree. The big ones are just to hard for us to handle. Hobby Lobby had all their Christmas decorations on for 80% off. Then he had to go to the drugstore and get my medicine. He came home with us a burger at three but still wanted his supper fixed. He said I could just fix fish sticks but I could tell he wanted the homemade mac and cheese, breaded baked chicken and green beans I had planned. I have been in the kitchen cooking and cleaning up until six and have yet to bake it and feed him. At least all dishes will go in the dishwasher. Grumble, grumble.
I hope to get my second toe done tonight. Agnes, Thank you so much for the advice. Makes perfect sense now. I have watched every video there is but for some reason got stumped. My socks will be fraternal. Hate it because it is some LYS thread, but wanted them to be made in nice thread as they are a trial pair for my sister. In order to match them, I was going to have to waste way too much yarn. This is Fortisma Socka. I have a file that says Margaret on it and have saved to file all of her advice and any you all have given. She told me about the Turkish co which is dirt simple but at some point will try the Turkish CO. Very Pink uses the short rows to make her toes. So many ways. I am nervous about the heel. Got to go over what Margaret said about the hand and foot length now. I am doing a K3 P1 instep and leg.
AGNES, I love that blanket pattern. It makes me so sick crochet hurts my shoulder so bad when I do it. I noticed today everytime I cough, it goes clear down that arm. I wrote the directions down to the blanket but would probably still have to watch her a little to get it in my head. Isnt You Tube wonderful?
SHARON, I am so very sorry that on top of a crumby Christmas with DIL, that you have lost another furbaby. It is so hard to handle. They are just the same as family to us. We rescued the two cats we have now but not before I made sure my daughter would find them a good home. Two of my daughters have Yorkies. I would love one but with turning seventy next year just dont see it. I know one of the girls would take it in but just dont have the heart.
SORLENNA, As with everything you do, your beading is beautiful. It is so intricate and detailed.
DARALENE, Happy Birthday to DGS. I know you are proud of him with all the hurdles he has had to overcome. My little ADHD granddaughter just tears the heart out of me and I was so proud of her at her piano recital.
Off to get supper on the table and hopefully curl up with my knitting.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - the amounts of yarn we dyed were not large - what scarf are you knitting and did you add another yarn to it? --- sam


*Sam*, I am knitting the One Row (reversible) Lace Scarf by Turvid M. You can find it by Googling the name of the pattern (above). I have nearly finished the first ball and have about 21 inches done. the scarf is only 24 stitches wide on #4 dpns. I thought that I'd just start knitting and see how long the first ball would make. Will add the other ball and hope for about 40-45 inches. It will be a warm scarf but rather more for style than for dealing with the bitter cold we can get here in Ohio.

{Since DGGD's mother knew little, if any, family affection, the thought that Great-Nan (me) cares enough for her to make this effort (little as it is, but she doesn't knit) will give her an awareness of her value to us as a family. She and my eldest grandson never married and have found other significant others, but my DD#1 loves her as the daughter of her heart. Thus, Don and I can do no less.}

The pattern for the scarf is quite simple:

Cast on 24 sts.

Knit 2 rows.

KNIT PATTERN ROW:

K4, (yo, k2tog, k2), repeat between ( )5 times.

Repeat pattern row until desired length.

Knit 1 row.

Cast-off loosely.

Weave in ends. Block if you want.

Use larger needles than yarn usually requires. Very stretchy length and width.

This is also called the ''Wonderful One Row Lace Scarf'' on Ravelry.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am one of the lucky ones I rarely have a broken sleep and usually manage 8 hours straight, I know from the rare bad night how the lack of a good night affects the whole day,so I wish all insomniacs a good night sleep in the coming year


Im with you Agnes, rarely a bad night (knock wood) when i have one I'm so bad i cant imagine people who do it, or don't I guess it is,night after night.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Agnescr -- love the photos; great looking family. McDonalds is pretty universal!! May 2015 be a great year for you.
> 
> Strawberry - so glad to see you on here and hope that you're doing better with less pain. Sounds like your DIL is just like a SIL I have who would hijack every holiday with some kind of nasty drama. They've moved to FL and my MIL and FIL are both gone, so we have very limited contact with them anymore, but I can still feel my anxieties arise every time I'm going to be around her. I'm so sorry you're going through this and especially your son and grandsons. Please thank him for his service--I appreciate what he's doing for us and our country.
> 
> ...


The wine and painting parties are fun!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


Wow! Really nice. You have really been busy! Unless doing it on a loom is alot faster than just beading onto leather. I do beads on moccasins & mukluks but have never tried a loom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im with you Agnes, rarely a bad night (knock wood) when i have one I'm so bad i cant imagine people who do it, or don't I guess it is,night after night.


When it is the reality you face, Dawn, you make the best of the bad deal- in my case I cat-nap a lot in order to keep going. It is only this last two years that it has been so very bad, for me. Also never good at sleeping through the hot nights- but I must not grumble Summer has come and at one point it looked like it might not!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


Wonderful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is thrummed? --- sam


Little chunks of raw wool you fold into the stitches & hangs like a cloud of fluff on the inside of mitts or slippers. Becomes like a felt lining as they are worn..I use pieces about the size of my little finger. Made lots of mitts but no slippers yet.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=thrummed+slipper+pattern&form=APIPA1


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna those beaded things are beautiful. No way I would have the skill or patience to do such intricate work. Just lovely.


Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strawberry so sorry on the loss of your fur baby. 

Martin's hope your sister is week enough to come home soon.

June loved the new picture on your sisters blog. She makes smile even when she doesn't say much.

Gwen love the bench.

Sorlenna beading is beautiful.

Have been trying to get some housework caught up, going to trade joes, world market and lunch tomorrow with mom and a couple friends. Better get to bed will be a long day. 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it is the reality you face, Dawn, you make the best of the bad deal- in my case I cat-nap a lot in order to keep going. It is only this last two years that it has been so very bad, for me. Also never good at sleeping through the hot nights- but I must not grumble Summer has come and at one point it looked like it might not!


I sleep 8 - 9 hours a night and still want to cat nap but my boss just won't allow it! Lol sorry no offense intended. We are still waiting for winter though it did cool off a bit here today and we did have a few snow flakes come down for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely - may we have a picture when you have the clasps on please? --- sam


Of course--though it may take a while.



NanaCaren said:


> Those are beautiful. Ashlei has been asking me to teach her how. Would make a nice change from knitting.


Thank you! And I think she'd enjoy it--seeing the design come together can be a lot of fun. I don't remember what I paid for the loom, but I know it wasn't a lot (maybe $10?).



Lurker 2 said:


> And what a lot you have accomplished!


I am feeling rather productive--which I really need right now.

Bonnie, I do think it's faster than working on fabric or leather, though I haven't done much of that (which may be why I am so slow!). For the ones that will be appliqued onto the jacket, I will back the piece with fabric and sew it around the edges.

And thank you to all the others who commented on the work.

Betty, my word, woman. Slow down a little and take care of yourself! I'm exhausted just reading about all you did, and we want you to be well!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Off to bed though someone has beat me there


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think there will be a bench for the other side. But then again, who knows. It would really take up a whole to of room if he did. I have some plain wooden chairs I plan to use for now and a chair that makes me think of a very short church pew that the seat opens up for storage. I like the mix and match look ...guess you could call it eclectic...or early yard sale??? LOL. I do love the bench and the table is coming together quite well. I'm hoping he will get it finished in the next week or two; tomorrow he is working out at a friend's woodshed so I know he won't work on it tomorrow at all.

We got back just a little bit ago from leaving DD at the airport. She has texted saying she has boarded and they should be taking off shortly. She is so excited.

I'm attempting to knit a baby's pullover vest for a friend's little boy (almost 2 yr old). Wish me luck. Haven't knit any baby clothes before; just blankets. I've gotten about 1/2 the back done so far. If it turns out okay I'll post a picture.


thewren said:


> gwen - the bench is lovely - anxious as you are to see the table - will he make a bench for the other side? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cat turned out great as usual. You have been quite busy making the dishcloths. Lovely and useful.


pacer said:


> Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Poor pupper! He knows that something is happening but doesn't know what. Whenever we moved our dog was always right at our side. It's almost like they're afraid they'll be left behind. When the house was empty, the dog was the first one in the car just to be sure she was going too.


I had a lecturer once whose main area was children. So when they were moving house he was careful to explain to his young son that the dog would be moving as well. A very quite subdued little boy who eventually asked 'will you be taking me too?'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I sleep 8 - 9 hours a night and still want to cat nap but my boss just won't allow it! Lol sorry no offense intended. We are still waiting for winter though it did cool off a bit here today and we did have a few snow flakes come down for a couple of minutes.


The weather is so changeable! Was it just last year that it seemed the snow would never stop for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had a lecturer once whose main area was children. So when they were moving house he was careful to explain to his young son that the dog would be moving as well. A very quite subdued little boy who eventually asked 'will you be taking me too?'


Oh my goodness- how awful the little fellow must have felt until he had the courage to ask!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sam.My family is from Johnstown, Still have relatives there.Wonder if you knew any of them?????
> 
> To all who are ill and weary pray that you recover soon.
> 
> ...


Unpacking takes a long time even when things go smoothly. Well done on getting so much more unpacked- sounds like all your Christmases came at once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


Its wonderful- it will be a lovely set when it is finished. And so meaningful when it comes from your property and made by DH.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I had another quiet day, anticipating more company this weekend. I knitted for almost three hours, starting a tweed cabled sweater. Unfortunately, the gauge is off. I held the back up to some of my favorite sweaters and it is over two inches wider. Sadly, I'm going to pull out the whole thing. Better than wasting forty or fifty hours anyway!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen - the bench is very nice---pass along our compliments to Brantley...he does beautiful work.

Darowil - the shawls are so beautiful; I should try one next year.

Pacer - love your Christmas present and the washcloths you made.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Those who are sick prayers are sent your way. Specially Martina'sister.

Sam DH doesn't want anymore animals. The Dr. I see keeps asking if I got a dog yet because I'm still not over Tony. But being my age hubby said it doesn't make sense. It's a shame our animals were all old but you still don't want to lose them yet. specially when you know you can't replace them once you are over your mourning.

Son and Hubby had a good day at the range. It's the first time when Tim came over and wasn't upset. He told us he doesn't know yet where he will be going for his Sub. training. He should know in two weeks. He is hoping on the West Coast so he will be able to drive home for a visit. Please pray for that if you all could. Thank you.
Love,Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil love the pattern of your scarves. you did an amazing job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Darowil, the scarfs are beautiful.
Pacer, the latest cat is great & so are all the dishcloths.
Strawberry, sorry you've lost your pet. Was it a bird? I'm not very familiar with breeds.
Joy, so nice you are making a scarf for your GGDs mom, nice to make her feel appreciated.
Well must get to bed the GKs will be up early.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job pacer love the designs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm coming over for dinner. --- sam --- you will be done with this pair of socks before you know it. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Well my darlings,
> He has been running errands today. Bought us a new small Christmas tree. The big ones are just to hard for us to handle. Hobby Lobby had all their Christmas decorations on for 80% off. Then he had to go to the drugstore and get my medicine. He came home with us a burger at three but still wanted his supper fixed. He said I could just fix fish sticks but I could tell he wanted the homemade mac and cheese, breaded baked chicken and green beans I had planned. I hope to get my second toe done tonight. Agnes, Thank you so much for the advice. Makes perfect sense now. I have watched every video there is but for some reason got stumped. My socks will be fraternal. Hate it because it is some LYS thread, but wanted them to be made in nice thread as they are a trial pair for my sister. In order to match them, I was going to have to waste way too much yarn. This is Fortisma Socka. I have a file that says Margaret on it and have saved to file all of her advice and any you all have given. She told me about the Turkish co which is dirt simple but at some point will try the Turkish CO. Very Pink uses the short rows to make her toes. So many ways. I am nervous about the heel. Got to go over what Margaret said about the hand and foot length now. I am doing a K3 P1 instep and leg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - I am going to do that with mine. --- sam



jheiens said:


> *Sam*, I am knitting the One Row (reversible) Lace Scarf by Turvid M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you wouldn't want to see my picture after a glass or two of wine - actually I would be curled up in the corner sound asleep. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> The wine and painting parties are fun!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if - really gwen - with your knitting skills there is no if - it is going to be beautiful when it is done. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think there will be a bench for the other side. But then again, who knows. It would really take up a whole to of room if he did. I have some plain wooden chairs I plan to use for now and a chair that makes me think of a very short church pew that the seat opens up for storage. I like the mix and match look ...guess you could call it eclectic...or early yard sale??? LOL. I do love the bench and the table is coming together quite well. I'm hoping he will get it finished in the next week or two; tomorrow he is working out at a friend's woodshed so I know he won't work on it tomorrow at all.
> 
> We got back just a little bit ago from leaving DD at the airport. She has texted saying she has boarded and they should be taking off shortly. She is so excited.
> 
> I'm attempting to knit a baby's pullover vest for a friend's little boy (almost 2 yr old). Wish me luck. Haven't knit any baby clothes before; just blankets. I've gotten about 1/2 the back done so far. If it turns out okay I'll post a picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least you caught it before you knit the entire back.

hope you have a good time with your company. --- sam



joycevv said:


> I had another quiet day, anticipating more company this weekend. I knitted for almost three hours, starting a tweed cabled sweater. Unfortunately, the gauge is off. I held the back up to some of my favorite sweaters and it is over two inches wider. Sadly, I'm going to pull out the whole thing. Better than wasting forty or fifty hours anyway!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm older than you are strawberry and I have a dog - age is just a number you know. an older dog would be the perfect animal for you. dr. sam here at your service. --- sam

f


Strawberry4u said:


> Those who are sick prayers are sent your way. Specially Martina'sister.
> 
> Sam DH doesn't want anymore animals. The Dr. I see keeps asking if I got a dog yet because I'm still not over Tony. But being my age hubby said it doesn't make sense. It's a shame our animals were all old but you still don't want to lose them yet. specially when you know you can't replace them once you are over your mourning.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to bed - sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


Quite amazing the difference the colour makes! Two very beautiful scarves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning my darlings,
> 
> I am so flustered with my magic loop. I completed one toe (I will try and get a picture on here today or tonight. I started the second toe (on another magic loop) and I still cannot get it straight where the working thread and working needle should be. Will watch videos againthe thing is they sometimes say different things. Sure wish one of you sock knitters could sit beside me and show me.


What about Skype? Do you have it or can you download onto Jim's computer- I'm sure yours won't let you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


They are beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


Do you have a pttern for the bunny one? they would be good for next years Christmas stockings- one daughter loves rabbits and the other is called rabbit by David and I so would very apt for both girls. Mum would like the owl on a second look! Dishclothes are not often knitted here. In fact until KP I had no idea that people knitted them.

Matthews animals are getting more and more lifelike all the time. COngrats to him


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> if it uses a hook I'm a goner - just cannot get used to the way you need to hold everything - it would help if I had another hand. --- sam


You will have to think of it as knitting 'round the bend'!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it is the reality you face, Dawn, you make the best of the bad deal- in my case I cat-nap a lot in order to keep going. It is only this last two years that it has been so very bad, for me. Also never good at sleeping through the hot nights- but I must not grumble Summer has come and at one point it looked like it might not!


It sure didn't seem that summer was on the way a month ago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two. 

 Now to see whats been happening on here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


So sorry to hear that Serena has ear infection. My gs3 kep getting them and last year he had grommits fitted abd has been much better since. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Matthew, that is a lovely cat picture, l love the look in his eyes. And Mary what a fun lot of dish clothes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> JULIE, You have been on my mind and in my heart with all that has and is going on in your life. I so pray for a really good new year for you and that this move proves to be a really good thing and for FINANCIAL circumstances to improve... Betty (Bulldog)


I am still not at the point where I feel I am even halfway into the packing- but hopefully tomorrow morning's appointment will bring some sort of resolution. Or at the very least give me an idea of what I will be unable to do.[/quote]

I do hope things went well for you..... I will keep reading on...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> I haven't been here much lately, rather busy worrying about my sister and spending Christmas in a totally unexpected way. Please keep her in your prayers. I saw her on Saturday afternoon as a neighbour gave me a lift to the hospital. She was quite poorly and had a bad morning. However she seems much better this afternoon on the phone.She has been seen by a Doctor for the first time since last Tuesday evening. He has ordered tests tomorrow and hopefully she can come home on Wednesday. Unfortunately all her meds have been stopped so they can get accurate test results and she was sounding rather poorly this evening. I hope she has a fairly decent night and that the results are good. I did some shopping this afternoon, nothing exciting, just extra staples as the weather is freezing here, in case we get snowed or frozen in.
> I hope all with health problems improve soon, and all with other troubles get some relief .
> Glad to hear that Julie has some positive news about a new home.
> Thank you to all in the card exchange, they are here as my son forwarded them, and have cheered me this Christmas. I hope mine were received by those on my list. I love them all, particularly the deer from Matthew.
> Take care all. Thanks for prayers and caring.


So sorry to hear your sister is still in hospital and you are still on your own. Not the best situation in the recent weather. I hope your sister will make it home within the next few days and you will at last be able to celebrate your Christmas. You have so much on your plate at the moment with a house move too. Will you have to stay to look after your sister for a while once she is home?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Will we see you and Londy wearing disguises this year?


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


Nie work on the scarves Darowil. I love all the different patterns. You didn't do that whilst watching cricket did you??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


Poor little Serena, no wonder she was a "bit off". Ear infections are miserable for little ones. Hope she bounces back quickly once the antibiotics kick in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> I agree Betty, love your books. You keep perfect track of all of us. And knowing you are there for us all is a real comfort.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Strawberry, can hear the frustration and hurt. I am so sorry for you and your family.
> Thank you for your sons service. And I wish you and your family a happy new year.


Sorry to hear that she managed to ruin the day. I hope you have a good New Year ....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


The poor little girl- good enough reason for not sleeping last night. Lets hope this is the end of them for her (and you!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nie work on the scarves Darowil. I love all the different patterns. You didn't do that whilst watching cricket did you??


Some I think. BUt not at the cricket- only on TV. At the cricket I just take a pair of plain socks- need to decide what to take tomorrow.

The cricket today ended in a draw but we have now won the series. Won 2, drawn one in a 4 game series so India can't win the series from here.

Maryanne and I are spending much of News Year Eve at a Big Bash match (the shortest form of cricket) watching South AUstrlaia beat the Tasmanaian team (well we hope we beat them!). This was MAryanne's Christmas present for me. While the game is in the evening the womens team play at lucnch time so we are going to watch them first. The hang around and watch the other game. Th eprobably come back here and watch the New Year on withthe Sydney fireworks (which are played here 1/2 an hour after they are live in Sydney so we get to count down in New Year with them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


Lovely pictures. Have a great New years Day with them all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The poor little girl- good enough reason for not sleeping last night. Lets hope this is the end of them for her (and you!)


I hope so too..... I feel bad for her, she doesnt understand if you dont cry and lie quiet it wont hurt as much. It must be painful when it is both ears.

I think I will say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone now (in case I dont get chance tomorrow). I will be having a quiet New Years Eve and watching fireworks around the world also. (if I am even up lol ) Stay safe everyone.
I hope and wish that 2015 is STRESS FREE for all of us. I guess that is a huge wish but at least LESS stressful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 10. I need to sleep now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure didn't seem that summer was on the way a month ago.


It didn't did it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do hope things went well for you..... I will keep reading on...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


Very pretty. I know what Advent is but had never heard of Advent scarves. They look like a sampler scarf-- I like them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had a lecturer once whose main area was children. So when they were moving house he was careful to explain to his young son that the dog would be moving as well. A very quite subdued little boy who eventually asked 'will you be taking me too?'


AWWWW!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> I'm older than you are strawberry and I have a dog - age is just a number you know. an older dog would be the perfect animal for you. dr. sam here at your service. --- sam f


I'd agree with Sam-- I am several years older than you and will admit I am dog-less now. If your age, I WOULD get a dog. An older one would be perfect. They keep you active and give lots of love. My cat isn't good on the active bit but does fine on the love.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. .


So sorry about the ear infections-- poor little one. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I haven't been here much lately, rather busy worrying about my sister and spending Christmas in a totally unexpected way. Please keep her in your prayers. I saw her on Saturday afternoon as a neighbour gave me a lift to the hospital. She was quite poorly and had a bad morning. However she seems much better this afternoon on the phone.She has been seen by a Doctor for the first time since last Tuesday evening. He has ordered tests tomorrow and hopefully she can come home on Wednesday. Unfortunately all her meds have been stopped so they can get accurate test results and she was sounding rather poorly this evening. I hope she has a fairly decent night and that the results are good. I did some shopping this afternoon, nothing exciting, just extra staples as the weather is freezing here, in case we get snowed or frozen in.
> I hope all with health problems improve soon, and all with other troubles get some relief .
> Glad to hear that Julie has some positive news about a new home.
> Thank you to all in the card exchange, they are here as my son forwarded them, and have cheered me this Christmas. I hope mine were received by those on my list. I love them all, particularly the deer from Matthew.
> Take care all. Thanks for prayers and caring.


Sorry to hear your sister is doing so poorly. I will definitely include her in my prayers.
Hope you can stay warm...we have frosty temperatures this morning, too! I guess winter is here!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


I love Matthew's cat...he really did a beautiful job of the eyes. He gets better all the time
Your dish cloths are lovely. I know the recipients will love them!
Junek


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


The scarves are beautiful! I have never heard of Advent scarves. Is there a story or tradition about them?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sugarsugar, so sorry about Serena's ailment. I hope she can get some relief soon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Strawberry so sorry on the loss of your fur baby.
> 
> Martin's hope your sister is week enough to come home soon.
> 
> ...


My sister is always so pleased when I tell her my friends look at her blog! I'm so glad you enjoy it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Off to bed though someone has beat me there


I hope you'll be as comfy as he obviously is!!
Junek


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pacer, the cat is perfect. Matthew gets better and better all the time!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


Those are beautiful!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Those who are sick prayers are sent your way. Specially Martina'sister.
> 
> Sam DH doesn't want anymore animals. The Dr. I see keeps asking if I got a dog yet because I'm still not over Tony. But being my age hubby said it doesn't make sense. It's a shame our animals were all old but you still don't want to lose them yet. specially when you know you can't replace them once you are over your mourning.
> 
> ...


So hard not being able to get new fur-babies to love. My cat is 12 yrs and I dread the thought of losing her but if I do, I'll get another. If something happens to me, I know my sister or daughter will keep and love it!
It would be wonderful if your son can be stationed close enough to drive home when he's on base..it will be in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


Poor baby...no wonder she wasn't sleeping.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Strawberry4u, I am so sorry to hear the loss of your animals. They always leave a gap in our lives.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


Those are really pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, lovely drawing from Matthew and great dishcloths from you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


So sorry to hear she is not well, again. I do hope she is better soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry to hear that Serena has ear infection. My gs3 kep getting them and last year he had grommits fitted abd has been much better since. X


Finally realized what you all were referring to with the term ''grommits''. I never would have guessed that you meant tubes in the ears for draining fluid from them. I was at a total loss on that one!! lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nie work on the scarves Darowil. I love all the different patterns. You didn't do that whilst watching cricket did you??


The scarves are lovely, Margaret, but why are they called advent scarves? I must be missing something here. I kept expecting something to do with the numbers of the days preceding Christmas.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Finally realized what you all were referring to with the term ''grommits''. I never would have guessed that you meant tubes in the ears for draining fluid from them. I was at a total loss on that one!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oops sorry, l really will have yo learn A mericann xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It really isn't a big deal, Purple. Simply assumed I'd missed some part of the conversation somewhere along the week.

All I could picture in my mind had to do with the grommets in a shower curtain for hanging on the shower rod.

Ohio Joy

Okay, now what are Tim Bits?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


 :XD: Great fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Finally realized what you all were referring to with the term ''grommits''. I never would have guessed that you meant tubes in the ears for draining fluid from them. I was at a total loss on that one!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Known as Grommits down here, too- used an awful lot by our local Base Hospital to try and get some hearing for snuffly respiratory disease prone Maori and Pasifika children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The scarves are lovely, Margaret, but why are they called advent scarves? I must be missing something here. I kept expecting something to do with the numbers of the days preceding Christmas.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have been waiting for Margaret to reply- but as I understand it there is a lady who designs these 'Advent Scarves as a Mystery KAL, a new clue for each day of Advent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops sorry, l really will have yo learn A mericann xx


As I've said before, we speak the same language, sort of.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been waiting for Margaret to reply- but as I understand it there is a lady who designs these 'Advent Scarves as a Mystery KAL, a new clue for each day of Advent.


Thanks, Julie, that makes sense.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary,love the cat and dis clothes.
Joyce, glad you caught that gauge is off early in project, very frustrating. I am bad about checking gauge so mostly knit hats, fingerless mitts, scarfs and socks. Too impatient to start project and too lazy to do swatch.
Darowil, scarfs are beautiful.
Strawberry,hope your DS gets stationed on West Coast so you can visit. Thank him for his service. I'm with Kansas and Sam, get a dog. I have 3 yr old Do is and I'm 73. An older dog from pound, PAWS or Yorkie rescue could work.j
Sugar, sorry Serena having another ear infection.
Josephine, like June I had mental picture of American grommets in ears.very gypsy like.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty. I know what Advent is but had never heard of Advent scarves. They look like a sampler scarf-- I like them.


You can sign up & are sent a few rows of pattern each day from Dec. 1-24, that's why they are calledAdvent scarfs. You don't know what they will look like til done. I've signed up last 2 yrs but didnt get them done, will do sometime.
Here's a link to this year.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-ripple-stitch-advent-scarf-2014

I think Darowil posted a link to both earlier in Dec.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister is always so pleased when I tell her my friends look at her blog! I'm so glad you enjoy it.
> Junek


Saw a lovely photo of you & your DD there yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret those are simply gorgeous.


darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, hope Serena is doing better soon, poor little thing, ears can be so painful.
Martina, hope you sister is improving & gets home to celebrate New Years with you.
Joy, I was wondering about " grommets" but took it Purple meant tubes.
Tim Bits are basically donut holes, little round balls, they come from Tim Hortons coffee shop. I heard someone from the US recently bought the chain so expect you will be seeing them soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


LOL!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor baby. Sending healing prayers for her. Ear infections can be so painful.


sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Saw a lovely photo of you & your DD there yesterday.


I warned them about taking my picture...I'm not taking blame for damage to the camera. She always wants a picture...I only do it to please her. 
Nothing like a picture to remind you how old you are!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto. She is on my prayer list.


jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear your sister is doing so poorly. I will definitely include her in my prayers.
> Hope you can stay warm...we have frosty temperatures this morning, too! I guess winter is here!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, The Advent scarves are absolutely gorgeous and a lot of beautiful patterns in there. It must have been fun watching it develop. What lovely yarn you used in both. Thank you so much for sharing these. I love them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, now, mini purple......perhaps just one would be nice. LOL


PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Off to bed though someone has beat me there


How precious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie, that makes sense.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think there will be a bench for the other side. But then again, who knows. It would really take up a whole to of room if he did. I have some plain wooden chairs I plan to use for now and a chair that makes me think of a very short church pew that the seat opens up for storage. I like the mix and match look ...guess you could call it eclectic...or early yard sale??? LOL. I do love the bench and the table is coming together quite well. I'm hoping he will get it finished in the next week or two; tomorrow he is working out at a friend's woodshed so I know he won't work on it tomorrow at all.
> 
> We got back just a little bit ago from leaving DD at the airport. She has texted saying she has boarded and they should be taking off shortly. She is so excited.
> 
> I'm attempting to knit a baby's pullover vest for a friend's little boy (almost 2 yr old). Wish me luck. Haven't knit any baby clothes before; just blankets. I've gotten about 1/2 the back done so far. If it turns out okay I'll post a picture.


My whole house is eclectic. Dining room is from Estate sale and no buffet so a garage sale $15 drop leaf table to put things on. I cover it with a garage sale table cloth as it is not in the best shape. I buy what I like and at the best price I can get. My one spree was our bed, which is a 4 poster and I love, love, love it. That is the best piece of furniture I have, but I do love eclectic. Must say my only problem is I love other styles too with things matching. I would be happy from Cottage, country, traditional, modern, etc., and guess my house is perhaps a mix of all.

Hope your DD has a wonderful trip. It was snowing when I woke up and a winter-wonderland, so she should enjoy waking to that if they got it where she is. If I remember right, NYC?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope you had a great birthday party with GS


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And I almost forgot to wish your DGS a very happy birthday!
> Junek


Thanks June. He was so thrilled with his camera and I heard him say to his mother later, Wow, I never expected to get a camera. He already had it figured out and did a panorama photo of us around the table in practice for Disney. I expect lots of photos from Disneyworld and he also loved the bird house with the clear backing so he can watch a bird build its nest and have babies. I do hope they get a bird to do that, but imagine they have to stay away from it so it won't leave. That won't be easy. LOL Everyone loved that. He gave out big hugs and was so appreciative to everyone. His dad cooked his favorite meal and he requested bacon wrapped shrimp and filet steak done on the grill along with baked potato and salad. Just a great time. My DIL can still do a cart wheel!! Now that was a fun part of the party. DGD modeled the princess dress we got her and we discovered the shoes have flashing lights in the heels. She brought gasps when she appeared in it and looked so beautiful. She will wear it to the special dinner when she gets her hair done in the princess salon at Disney World.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearlone, It is so hard moving, as I can attest to, and I'm sure everyone on here at one time or another, but you have had it extra hard with getting a place ready for tenants and ill health. Hoping the New Year brings good health. Still have boxes in the basement and now that I can do stairs again I will have to tackle them. Mostly books and photos, but would be nice to go through and have precious things out where they can be seen or read.

Martina, Hoping your sister soon improves. Discouraging that this was the first she'd been seen by a doctor in all that time but the Holidays are the worst time to be sick. Hope they get her on the right track now with the tests and you can celebrate a belated Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And we are not even looking at that hot today- we have had some lovely cool days. But about to get hot, by the end of the week well over the old 100 (41-42C)
> 
> The Pecan Pie was popular- very sweet as many of you said but good. Will be doing it again but probably for the next family catch up which may not be till April for my birthday. Mine is the next birthday of family members round Adelaide.


That is really something that you will be teaching people about pecan pie. When I lived in Germany I found they weren't familiar with brownies. I imagine they are now as since 1994 my friend has been making them for people and they loved them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Strawberry, the Afghan is lovely. So sorry you lost Dora.Always hard to loose a fur baby.
> Sorienna, the bracelets are wonderful.
> Daralene, very happy birthday wishes for your DGS.
> This was a wonderful day. Brightened my after Christmas funk.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and I will join in on the happy birthday to dgs. --- sam


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> DARALENE, Happy Birthday to DGS. I know you are proud of him with all the hurdles he has had to overcome. My little ADHD granddaughter just tears the heart out of me and I was so proud of her at her piano recital.
> Off to get supper on the table and hopefully curl up with my knitting.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Thank you. I can understand how proud you are of your GD at her recital. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now, now, mini purple......perhaps just one would be nice. LOL


NO! They are far to nice. To share with anyone. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok. For thise of you who don,t know what Timbits are here's my definition.

Firstly, they l call them Tim's bits and we had them in Toronto.

Secondly, they are made from the holes in doughnuts (sorry, this is the English spelling). And as holes cannot possibly contain calories neither do Tim's bits

They come in a variety of flavours and are really yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Judging from the age of the construction it should be solidly built, and of generous proportions- It will be interesting when I finally get to see inside. Ringo sticks very close to Mum these days- he will have a night at the kennels when I move, so he is safe!


That is a good thing. Yes, seeing the inside will be a good thing also, help to figure out where you want to put everything a little ahead of time. He knows that things are going on, not what, but something. 
Good idea to take him to the kennels for the move in night, less stress on both of you that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


She's afraid they will love someone else more than they love her, it sounds like, not a logical way for her to think but you can't rationalize with an irrational person. Or maybe she has some psychological issues that have not been diagnosed or dealt with. Either way, I hope that things improve, for everyones sake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Heating is on for the moment and a man is coming tomorrow to sort out the problem.
> 
> healing and peaceful vibes all round.


So pretty, I sure hope that they were able to get your boiler figured out today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sam.My family is from Johnstown, Still have relatives there.Wonder if you knew any of them?????
> 
> To all who are ill and weary pray that you recover soon.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of work, don't over do it. It will be nice to get everything where you want it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


Gwen, that's gorgeous! What a wonderful gift, can't wait to see the table. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, I hope you start to feel better as soon as the antibiotics hit your system, I used to get sinus infections twice a year when I was working, thankfully I haven't had a bad one in quite a while, my neti pot works wonders. 
I do love the bed, David would not want to spend the cost of a tempurpedic either, Marla has one though, that she loves. I love layaway, one of the joys of a small town. Kerry couldn't believe that the stores all take checks still, most places in San Antonio don't accept them anymore. lol 
Don't over do it, make sure you rest often. 
Hugs,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My sister is always so pleased when I tell her my friends look at her blog! I'm so glad you enjoy it.
> Junek


I've been looking too. I love the latest picture of you with your sister and your daughter (and cat)!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> That is the same with my son. He is home so little with be deployed so much that when he is home she makes him the bad guy because she starts arguments. I know everyone thinks I'm just sticking up for my son but she does it here with us. So to the kids we are the bad guys and she is a victim. What a drama queen is all I can say.


No, I don't think you are just siding with your son, I think you are on the grandchildrens side, with is the most important side to be on. I have a sister in law that lives on drama, but her kids have started calling her on the carpet for it, now that they are older, even on FB when she posts a feel sorry for me or no one loves me, they tell her to stop it. It sees to be making a difference, but boy, 20+ years later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Im with you Agnes, rarely a bad night (knock wood) when i have one I'm so bad i cant imagine people who do it, or don't I guess it is,night after night.


My DH is like that. He can fall asleep anywhere and sleep uninterrupted. I have to say that after a few months of cold laser treatments, I slept last night for 7 hrs. and never woke up. That is unheard of for me for years and years, well, since I was a little girl. I am loving it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Little chunks of raw wool you fold into the stitches & hangs like a cloud of fluff on the inside of mitts or slippers. Becomes like a felt lining as they are worn..I use pieces about the size of my little finger. Made lots of mitts but no slippers yet.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=thrummed+slipper+pattern&form=APIPA1


Thank you for asking Sam. I thought it was a spell check replacement word. Wow Bonnie, I'm learning something new. Do you fold it into the stitch as you are knitting it or after with a hook or needle?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I sleep 8 - 9 hours a night and still want to cat nap but my boss just won't allow it! Lol sorry no offense intended. We are still waiting for winter though it did cool off a bit here today and we did have a few snow flakes come down for a couple of minutes.


And according to some research a catnap should be allowed. Of course it shouldn't be long, not a cat nap then, but that short little nap can give you a much more productive worker.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had a lecturer once whose main area was children. So when they were moving house he was careful to explain to his young son that the dog would be moving as well. A very quite subdued little boy who eventually asked 'will you be taking me too?'


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh my goodness, that poor little guy, but just too cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I had another quiet day, anticipating more company this weekend. I knitted for almost three hours, starting a tweed cabled sweater. Unfortunately, the gauge is off. I held the back up to some of my favorite sweaters and it is over two inches wider. Sadly, I'm going to pull out the whole thing. Better than wasting forty or fifty hours anyway!


Oh no, I will have to see if I can find my workshop notes from a knitting rescue course. Just off the cuff, I'm thinking that the steering technique might work. Put it together like you were sewing and sew the knitting where you need it at the seams and then have a seam you tack down or c u t. :shock: Cutting, I would probably sew it more than once, but then I've never steeked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if - really gwen - with your knitting skills there is no if - it is going to be beautiful when it is done. --- sam


Agreed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

One thing that amazes me with baby knitting is that it takes so long if the yarn is smaller. Seems like there are as many baby stitches as in a man's sweater. I'm sure it just seems that way as I've never actually figured it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm older than you are strawberry and I have a dog - age is just a number you know. an older dog would be the perfect animal for you. dr. sam here at your service. --- sam
> 
> f


My aunt is 96 and has a dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You will have to think of it as knitting 'round the bend'!


That is so wonderful.  :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've been looking too. I love the latest picture of you with your sister and your daughter (and cat)!


Thank you. Of course, my fur-baby had to be in the picture with her "staff"!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


How painful. Glad no fever and hopefully the antibiotics do the job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, hope you had a great birthday party with GS


Thanks Bonnie, it really was so much fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok. For thise of you who don,t know what Timbits are here's my definition.
> 
> Firstly, they l call them Tim's bits and we had them in Toronto.
> 
> ...


No Calories, YAY :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a good thing. Yes, seeing the inside will be a good thing also, help to figure out where you want to put everything a little ahead of time. He knows that things are going on, not what, but something.
> Good idea to take him to the kennels for the move in night, less stress on both of you that way.


The thought of trying to keep track of my still exuberant pup, and all my possessions was quite daunting!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for asking Sam. I thought it was a spell check replacement word. Wow Bonnie, I'm learning something new. Do you fold it into the stitch as you are knitting it or after with a hook or needle?


I would like to know also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The thought of trying to keep track of my still exuberant pup, and all my possessions was quite daunting!


Good planning!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I would like to know also.


Hi Desert Joy. I guess we would have been getting together real soon if I was still coming with DH to San Diego. So sorry I have to miss that. Maybe next year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you wouldn't want to see my picture after a glass or two of wine - actually I would be curled up in the corner sound asleep. --- sam


I am so tired right now that I don't even need a glass of wine to fall asleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good planning!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Do you have a pttern for the bunny one? they would be good for next years Christmas stockings- one daughter loves rabbits and the other is called rabbit by David and I so would very apt for both girls. Mum would like the owl on a second look! Dishclothes are not often knitted here. In fact until KP I had no idea that people knitted them.
> 
> Matthews animals are getting more and more lifelike all the time. COngrats to him


If you google bunny rabbit dishcloths and look at the images there are quite a few different designs. The one I made is by Judith Prindle and found at dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html. The owl dishcloth I found on Ravelry and it is a Kris Knits design. Kris Knits has some beautiful dishcloth designs. I found the eagle there as well. Kris Knits also has a couple of bunny designs. The hearts came from a Leisure Arts leaflet. I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty. I know what Advent is but had never heard of Advent scarves. They look like a sampler scarf-- I like them.


A German lady posts one each year on Ravelry (I think there might be others as well). She posts a new pattern each day from 1st to 24th December, so yes it is like a sampler.
I have tried a couple of other years and never quite finished. But they have always been far to long so this yeat I die odd days on one and even days for the other. If I do it this way again next year I might use a size bigger needle to make them slightly bigger. She also has it more of a shawl as she has almost twice as many sttiches as I used.
In April I plan to do one of the older ones full size for Maryanne with some purple yarn she bought for me to knit for her.

And this answers Ohio Joys later question as well I see!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Matthew, that is a lovely cat picture, l love the look in his eyes. And Mary what a fun lot of dish clothes.


Thanks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I love Matthew's cat...he really did a beautiful job of the eyes. He gets better all the time
> Your dish cloths are lovely. I know the recipients will love them!
> Junek


Look through your sister's archives and see if the cat looks familiar as that is where he found this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Known as Grommits down here, too- used an awful lot by our local Base Hospital to try and get some hearing for snuffly respiratory disease prone Maori and Pasifika children.


While many kids need them it is a major issue for our indigenous children as well. 
Maryanne had a bout 3 lots as an infant/child. And David had them once as an adult, in fact that they both spent a day in the local hospital having them put in the same day. Worked well for me- I was able to work as normal knowing David was with Maryanne! They put them in a twin room together which was greatly appreciated


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh boy. I am way behind! But at least my email inbox is almost empty. I've only been opening the have too's and ended up with almost 200! I'll be back later. Time to figure out what I am making for dinner.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sugar...So sorry to hear of the double ear infection for the little one. 

Cashmeregma....so happy that GS was pleased with his birthday gifts.

Thanks for all the compliments on Matthew's drawing and my dishcloths. I tend to do the dishcloths that I have to follow the pattern closely as it keeps me challenged and I enjoy the outcome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you google bunny rabbit dishcloths and look at the images there are quite a few different designs. The one I made is by Judith Prindle and found at dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html. The owl dishcloth I found on Ravelry and it is a Kris Knits design. Kris Knits has some beautiful dishcloth designs. I found the eagle there as well. Kris Knits also has a couple of bunny designs. The hearts came from a Leisure Arts leaflet. I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit.


Thanks-I've copied it and made a dischclothes file for later in the year.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh boy. I am way behind! But at least my email inbox is almost empty. I've only been opening the have too's and ended up with almost 200! I'll be back later. Time to figure out what I am making for dinner.


Tami, I'm making biscuits and gravy for supper.

The step-grands are here and don't eat much of anything that isn't fast food or out of a prepackaged, frozen whatever. So I'm not preparing anything in expectations of their eating it. Susan will open a can of something SIL purchased off the store shelf.

Last night I'd made ravioli stuffed with butternut squash/cheeses which they didn't eat because it was not ''real'' spaghetti. I didn't tell them that the I'd made the sauce by adding the meat and onions, garlic, green pepper (cut really small), and home canned tomatoes to the store-bought sauce--which they did eat with gusto on their fettucini. That was close enough to ''real'' spaghetti, I guess. At least it was straight-looking.

Thanks Margaret for the answer re the advent scarf.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit.


Keep forgetting to post, the cards arrived, really nice. your dishcloths are neat. So is Matthew's latest cat. Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> While many kids need them it is a major issue for our indigenous children as well.
> Maryanne had a bout 3 lots as an infant/child. And David had them once as an adult, in fact that they both spent a day in the local hospital having them put in the same day. Worked well for me- I was able to work as normal knowing David was with Maryanne! They put them in a twin room together which was greatly appreciated


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so tired right now that I don't even need a glass of wine to fall asleep.


With all you do, I am not at all surprised. Hope you get a well-deserved sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> If you google bunny rabbit dishcloths and look at the images there are quite a few different designs. The one I made is by Judith Prindle and found at dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html. The owl dishcloth I found on Ravelry and it is a Kris Knits design. Kris Knits has some beautiful dishcloth designs. I found the eagle there as well. Kris Knits also has a couple of bunny designs. The hearts came from a Leisure Arts leaflet. I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit.


I love my hand knit ones too but my favorite is the one from Caren at KAP. I didn't know I would like a thicker one but it works fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I use my thiner ones for facecloths.

The one that was the flip flop actually made me think of the Tree of Life and I was thinking that would be a gorgeous dishcloth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> While many kids need them it is a major issue for our indigenous children as well.
> Maryanne had a bout 3 lots as an infant/child. And David had them once as an adult, in fact that they both spent a day in the local hospital having them put in the same day. Worked well for me- I was able to work as normal knowing David was with Maryanne! They put them in a twin room together which was greatly appreciated


That was a great thing that they put them in together. I'm sure it made it so much easier on Maryanne having her daddy nearby.

That was such a great idea the way you did both the scarves on the Advent pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sugar...So sorry to hear of the double ear infection for the little one.
> 
> Cashmeregma....so happy that GS was pleased with his birthday gifts.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments on Matthew's drawing and my dishcloths. I tend to do the dishcloths that I have to follow the pattern closely as it keeps me challenged and I enjoy the outcome.


Thanks, it gave me such joy to see him so happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Tami, I'm making biscuits and gravy for supper.
> 
> The step-grands are here and don't eat much of anything that isn't fast food or out of a prepackaged, frozen whatever. So I'm not preparing anything in expectations of their eating it. Susan will open a can of something SIL purchased off the store shelf.
> 
> ...


Oh, I can relate. DGS#1 doesn't like veggies or pasta. He is a meat and potatoes boy since way back. DGS#2 eats just about anything, including sushi. DGD has favorites but lets me know her other grandma does it differently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Keep forgetting to post, the cards arrived, really nice. your dishcloths are neat. So is Matthew's latest cat. Wow!


I will try and join the swap next year but I couldn't get my cards done on time for a deadline this year. I make my own cards and use shots from the current Christmas. Maybe next year I can do some from the previous year and make those up just for the card swap.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks-I've copied it and made a dischclothes file for later in the year.


I use cotton yarn, the colored ones are from yarn purchased at LYS and was told they won't bleed. I usually make white dishcloths that can be bleached, but wanted to do some colorful ones for the young couple getting married.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for asking Sam. I thought it was a spell check replacement word. Wow Bonnie, I'm learning something new. Do you fold it into the stitch as you are knitting it or after with a hook or needle?


Just fold it into the stitch as you knit it & the ends hang to the inside, a little time consuming but better after you get the hang of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right about NYC. I just got a text from her with photo. She looked so excited as they were about to visit China Town. How I would love to go to NYC myself; never been. Closest I've come it to Newark maybe 46 year ago flying in to spend a month with my sister & BIL awaiting the birth of their first child. BIL was stationed at Ft. Monmouth and I spent a month with them to help DS out. Was 15 at the time.

I love going to estate and garage sales. When DH and I were first dating he would pick me up almost every Sat. morning and off we'd go garage sale-ing. He still goes to the flea market almost every Sat & Sun and we occasionally go the garage/estate sales together. I love to go to the flea market but the terrain is very sketchy and I have quite a difficult time traversing it so I don't go anymore.


Cashmeregma said:


> My whole house is eclectic. Dining room is from Estate sale and no buffet so a garage sale $15 drop leaf table to put things on. I cover it with a garage sale table cloth as it is not in the best shape. I buy what I like and at the best price I can get. My one spree was our bed, which is a 4 poster and I love, love, love it. That is the best piece of furniture I have, but I do love eclectic. Must say my only problem is I love other styles too with things matching. I would be happy from Cottage, country, traditional, modern, etc., and guess my house is perhaps a mix of all.
> 
> Hope your DD has a wonderful trip. It was snowing when I woke up and a winter-wonderland, so she should enjoy waking to that if they got it where she is. If I remember right, NYC?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love doughnut holes; especially since they have zero calories.


PurpleFi said:


> Ok. For thise of you who don,t know what Timbits are here's my definition.
> 
> Firstly, they l call them Tim's bits and we had them in Toronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well this pattern uses either bulky or 2 strands of DK. I'm using the DK. It just is so little! The pattern says it is for his size so I'm giving it a try. The only sweater I've made was a top down, no seams. This directions are very sparse in explanations. I've finished the back and now working on the front. I think the size is what is throwing me some. Either way, I will give it a good try....LOL. They don't know I'm making it so until it is done it will remain a secret. LOL.



Cashmeregma said:


> Agreed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> One thing that amazes me with baby knitting is that it takes so long if the yarn is smaller. Seems like there are as many baby stitches as in a man's sweater. I'm sure it just seems that way as I've never actually figured it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Strawberry. I am sad you've lost so many pets this year but do encourage you to get another. And as someone said, an older dog would be ideal IMHO. My sister has rescued several older small dogs and she is almost 70 and lives alone. She also has several cats. They provide her much unconditional love and company. They also take her mind off her own aches and pains as she focuses on them.


Cashmeregma said:


> My aunt is 96 and has a dog.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not surprised since you go 90 miles an hour and are constantly busy. Give yourself a break and get some rest.


pacer said:


> I am so tired right now that I don't even need a glass of wine to fall asleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have them all downloaded if anyone is interested I can forward them to you. I did that for Betty as her computer was giving her problems. They were free too. Just send me PM and I'll gladly email them to you. SOMEDAY I will try them.


darowil said:


> A German lady posts one each year on Ravelry (I think there might be others as well). She posts a new pattern each day from 1st to 24th December, so yes it is like a sampler.
> I have tried a couple of other years and never quite finished. But they have always been far to long so this yeat I die odd days on one and even days for the other. If I do it this way again next year I might use a size bigger needle to make them slightly bigger. She also has it more of a shawl as she has almost twice as many sttiches as I used.
> In April I plan to do one of the older ones full size for Maryanne with some purple yarn she bought for me to knit for her.
> 
> And this answers Ohio Joys later question as well I see!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are lots, and lots of dishcloth patterns on Knitting Pattern Central.


darowil said:


> Thanks-I've copied it and made a dischclothes file for later in the year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey....your ravioli sounds scrumptious! I'll gladly come eat at your house anytime! Do I need to call ahead? We had scrambled cheese eggs and biscuits for our dinner tonight.


jheiens said:


> Tami, I'm making biscuits and gravy for supper.
> 
> The step-grands are here and don't eat much of anything that isn't fast food or out of a prepackaged, frozen whatever. So I'm not preparing anything in expectations of their eating it. Susan will open a can of something SIL purchased off the store shelf.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure where the day went - I did take a short nap but I have spent most of the day over at Heidi's freezing my butt - there house is cold - especially the kitchen. regardless - we had a good time.

another frosty morning - 24° at 7:00pm - it's to go to a low of 15° - certainly not cold by bonnie's weather but still cold enough that I don't spend too much time outside. we did have some sunshine which helped.

the children definitely need to go back to school - they are so bored. with all the toys and stuff I don't know how they get bored but they do. I think they even went outside for a while this afternoon.

does everyone have new years plans? it all depends on how tired I am as to when I will be going to bed. I really have been trying to go to bed earlier - it it's before 4:00am it's earlier than usual. lol I really do feel better if I go to bed at a decent hour. don't know why it is so difficult - not that I am addicted to playing hearts would do it. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hasn't it gotten there yet? --- sam



darowil said:


> It sure didn't seem that summer was on the way a month ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think ear infections are the bane of babies. we finally had to have tubes put in Heidi's ears which did do away with them. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Will take a minute and say hello to my darlings.
Have slept most of the day. I am sure it is the cough syrup and I am still coughing m head off and peeing my pants! Good thing I am wearing protection.So humbling.
The nurse said today it would take about ten days to get over. I have been so dizzy all I have done is sleep.
I started my second toe last nigh and by George I think Ive got it. I am using Fortissima Socka, which the lady at LYS said was new. It must be good as I have frogged more times than I can remember.
Mary, your dishcloths are beautiful and the knitting is so even. Someone will be excited to receive these. I love my knitted dishcloths. You just cant beat them. I make different patterns but just love the Grandmas favorite. Instead of the YO I put a KFB. They are fun and mindless to make.
Martina, I am glad to hear your Sister may be coming home Wed. Being with her will be good for you.
Cathy, prayers for little Serena. Ear infections can be very painful.
Gwen, because of you, I am getting the advent scarf . This dang computer still wont let me download files. Jim jus blows it off but it is important to me.
Got to lay back down.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many time zones does Australia have? we have four - I should think you would have at least one more. --- sam



darowil said:


> Some I think. BUt not at the cricket- only on TV. At the cricket I just take a pair of plain socks- need to decide what to take tomorrow.
> 
> The cricket today ended in a draw but we have now won the series. Won 2, drawn one in a 4 game series so India can't win the series from here.
> 
> Maryanne and I are spending much of News Year Eve at a Big Bash match (the shortest form of cricket) watching South AUstrlaia beat the Tasmanaian team (well we hope we beat them!). This was MAryanne's Christmas present for me. While the game is in the evening the womens team play at lucnch time so we are going to watch them first. The hang around and watch the other game. Th eprobably come back here and watch the New Year on withthe Sydney fireworks (which are played here 1/2 an hour after they are live in Sydney so we get to count down in New Year with them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Look through your sister's archives and see if the cat looks familiar as that is where he found this one.


I plan to do just that!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - you get part of the pattern beginning on 1 December and ending on 24 December - I think they are beautiful - I have the directions but have not made them yet. --- sam



jheiens said:


> The scarves are lovely, Margaret, but why are they called advent scarves? I must be missing something here. I kept expecting something to do with the numbers of the days preceding Christmas.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone didn't teach her vey well. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hasn't it gotten there yet? --- sam


That was the whole point of my comment , Sam that we are having Summer at last- high 70's F (77 .3) today, whereas when Margaret and Maryanne were here in November the weather was very wet, and rather miserable, a lot of the time.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The weather is so changeable! Was it just last year that it seemed the snow would never stop for you?


Yes last year was lots of below zero temps and lots of snow. Next couple days we are to have wind chills 20 below and maybe dome snow this weekend


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Those who are sick prayers are sent your way. Specially Martina'sister.
> 
> Sam DH doesn't want anymore animals. The Dr. I see keeps asking if I got a dog yet because I'm still not over Tony. But being my age hubby said it doesn't make sense. It's a shame our animals were all old but you still don't want to lose them yet. specially when you know you can't replace them once you are over your mourning.
> 
> ...


What about adopting an older animal you don't have to get a puppy there are plenty of older animal in need of a good home.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....your ravioli sounds scrumptious! I'll gladly come eat at your house anytime! Do I need to call ahead? We had scrambled cheese eggs and biscuits for our dinner tonight.


You'd be most welcome anytime, Gwen. We eat between 5pm and 6pm most nights. Sometimes I prepare just enough to go around because the leftovers take a good bit of room in the fridge. On the other hand, we do have smorgasbord some weeks. That means you have your choice of whatever is in there. We can always find things in the pantry to fill out the meal, if needed!! We'd love to have you anytime.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well this pattern uses either bulky or 2 strands of DK. I'm using the DK. It just is so little! The pattern says it is for his size so I'm giving it a try. The only sweater I've made was a top down, no seams. This directions are very sparse in explanations. I've finished the back and now working on the front. I think the size is what is throwing me some. Either way, I will give it a good try....LOL. They don't know I'm making it so until it is done it will remain a secret. LOL.


It might have been Sam that suggested this t me a long, long time ago when I was knitting something for a child, and that was that I could buy a cheap something, like an undershirt, take home and see if it was similar in size. You don't have to do this, but I thought it was a great idea to give one a ball park idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There are lots, and lots of dishcloth patterns on Knitting Pattern Central.


And, there are a bunch of free ones on KnitPicks and so many free ones on so many blogs. There are as many patterns for them as there are for socks, it seems.

I have the 365 stitch calendar and I'm making one washcloth for each stitch so will have quite a few of them when I'm done. I just find it interesting to work through them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:lol: HAPPY NEW YEAR :lol: 

I wish everyone a good year and hope we all can move on from the lows of the past. I challenge everyone to find, and share, a positive thought each day.

I wil start tomorrow. Please join me.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening my friends. Very cold here today. I think we were -20 something this morning and that was not wind chill. It sounds as if we are in for a cold spell for awhile. That is January for you, but no snow yet. So can handle it.
Missed work today, just felt really under the weather. Yesterday after work it was so cold and stopped at the grocery store and just couldn't get my breath and when I got home I just a Jed. So laid on the heating pad and slept a lot, of course then when bedtime came I was up most of the night walking around. Glad I have tomorrow off but then work a long shift on New Years Day. I know it will be quiet in the store so the day will go slow,
Purple, I love your mini friends, and donut holes. What lucky ladies.
And being eclectic is great, when I work with customers I always tell them to use and do whatever they like. No one likes a perfect cookie cutter looking room or home. Having different pieces bring so much interest I to a home. 
Ear infections for little ones are so bad. My boys seem to have them all the time. 
Back to my magazines, could spend hour after hour looking at magazines and patterns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....thank you Joy. Your meals always sound so yummy; just good comfort food. Wish I could take you up on it.

Instead of a smorgasbord we had a "clean out the fridge" meals. Tomorrow I will cook some black eyed peas with a very meaty ham bone, cornbread, and maybe open a can of turnip greens. Got to do the New Year tradition for Brantley and I. Who knows...we may bet some greenback and coins from doing it...LOL.


jheiens said:


> You'd be most welcome anytime, Gwen. We eat between 5pm and 6pm most nights. Sometimes I prepare just enough to go around because the leftovers take a good bit of room in the fridge. On the other hand, we do have smorgasbord some weeks. That means you have your choice of whatever is in there. We can always find things in the pantry to fill out the meal, if needed!! We'd love to have you anytime.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good idea. I may have to do it when I finish. Ora at least take the finished garment to the store and hold it up to it....LOL. Just realized I cast on the front using the wrong size needles so frogged it and now starting it again. Guess I should be thankful it is small and you only use the smaller needle for 6 rows at the beginning.


Cashmeregma said:


> It might have been Sam that suggested this t me a long, long time ago when I was knitting something for a child, and that was that I could buy a cheap something, like an undershirt, take home and see if it was similar in size. You don't have to do this, but I thought it was a great idea to give one a ball park idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's a good idea. I also have that calendar.



RookieRetiree said:


> And, there are a bunch of free ones on KnitPicks and so many free ones on so many blogs. There are as many patterns for them as there are for socks, it seems.
> 
> I have the 365 stitch calendar and I'm making one washcloth for each stitch so will have quite a few of them when I'm done. I just find it interesting to work through them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like this idea Heather! Will try to do the same.


busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: HAPPY NEW YEAR :lol:
> 
> I wish everyone a good year and hope we all can move on from the lows of the past. I challenge everyone to find, and share, a positive thought each day.
> 
> I wil start tomorrow. Please join me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Darlings,
> As it has been hot one day and cold the next day, I have yet another sinus infection Sinus headache, purulent drainage, sore throat, hoarse.just feel punky. I have an NCIS marathon going on USA channel and plan to spend the day knitting
> ,Magic Loop Toe Up sock and watching videos on You Tube. According to Lia Gat you have the working yarn on the back (or top) and the working needle on the front and when the tail and working yarn are on the right, your row is complete. I watched another video that says to do it opposite this. I followed Liat and hope it is right. I used the M1R and M1L on my increases. Anywhoo, I used my new Chiagoo bamboo in size 1 1/2 and the Turkish CO. My gauge taken from the toe was seven -7-8stitches per inch. The band on the yarn (Forissima Socka) said to use a size 2-3 but I knit tight. My ball of the foot measures 8 ¾. I co 14 stitches and increased to 32 each side (64 total) I am doing to do the K3, P1 on the instep and leg. I pray all of this is right as I am going to start the second toe today and Margaret is traveling. If youdd like really like the magic loop. Never thought I would but do. Now to get past the heel. Bonnie, I have my scarf on the side. I just really wanted to learn this technique and Margaret had been so sweet to help me.
> The Yarn Studio in Jackson teaches this but it can be costly and then you have to travel back and forth to Jackson, so I have relied on the workshop, books, and a lot of watching videos. Daralene I loved you and Gwens socks in the sock parade.
> ...


Betty, I love your "books"! And if I cooked as much as I read recipes and buy cook books, M would be very happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> May God keep your son safe. He and others like him pay such a high price for our freedom. He's very special and please thank him for me for all those hours, days and months of danger that I'm sure he endures.
> Junek


Ditto from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas in spite of health issues and loss of loved ones.Sam,thanks for starting another TP this last for this year, the recipes look good will have to study them later.I think most of us will be glad to see the end of 2014.
> The kids all had a good Christmas,Quinn spent his time trying to demolish every tree he came into contact with,and there were plenty lol,he has lost his small blanket,that is usually in the car so I have spent last few days making a new one.Getting things ready for New years day lunch ,there will be 7 of us, just hope I have enough cutlery and crockery,and enough space to sit everyone.good thoughts and hugs for all. off to try and catch up with the posts xx


Beautiful family, and I like the blanket also!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes last year was lots of below zero temps and lots of snow. Next couple days we are to have wind chills 20 below and maybe dome snow this weekend


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't believe it when I noticed there was a new Tea Party. Any recent Friday has escaped my attention! Christmas Day passed in a blur, hardly surprising, as there were 16 of us in the house. The next day (I suppose that must have been where the Friday sneaked in), was pretty much taken up with clearing up, then on Saturday, more visitors arrived, and stayed until a few hours ago. Tomorrow will be busy getting laundry sorted, before we head down south to my sister's for New Year.
> 
> We actually had a small amount of snow on Friday evening: not much, but more than we had all of last year i.e. none. It has cleared away now, although we have some frost. This is as cold as I like it to be, so I am hoping we will have no further 'white stuff'.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will enjoy that book!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Friends,
> Just a short note, as I am not feeling well. I had chills and fever all night, coughed and throat is so sore. I have kept a ferocious headache and cough. I feel like it is more sinus that cold. Will have to call for meds Monday.
> Spider, my love. I am so sorry your DIL continues to keep your family in turmoil. It sounds like she may have a medical problempsychologiacal It is so sad for your son and grandsons to have to deal with this and I am sure your son worries about the kids being alone in this situation when he is gone. My sincerest thank you for his service for my country and my freedom. Linda, I love you and know you have enough to deal with without this weighing heavy on your heart. Prayers continue for you as always.
> Strawberry, so glad to hear from you. I think of you often and the pain you endure with your back. You have a place in my heart and in my prayers.
> ...


Betty, do you have any honey and cinnamon in the house? DD swears by a teaspoon of honey well mixed with 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon. Take a couple of times a day. Make sure the cinnamon is mixed well with the honey because the cinnamon does not dissolve. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> This year has stunk to high heaven. Our sweet sugar glider had an eye infection a week and a half ago so off to the vet. We got medication and it was clearing up then Christmas Day Dora got real listless so I called the next day to make an appointment. We got her to eat her super worms and this special soup I make for her ( I used a plastic syringe ). She lapped it up, she loves her soup. Well I noticed Saturday her left side looked puffy then last night there was a hard knot. We had a 10:00 am appointment and on the way she died. She had cancer. The Vet said with Suggies it comes on very quickly and there is nothing you can do about it and they never survive the surgery. So DH and I cried all the way home and had a little funeral in our back yard. We just buried our sweet dog Tony and now Dora. This year we lost Oscar (dog ) Tony Di ( Suggie )and now Dora. We still have Larry our English parakeet. I'm such an animal lover this just breaks my heart.
> Later on we plan on packaging up all of Dora and Di's bedding,toys,wheels( expensive ones that actually keeps their nails trimmed ) and sell their cages and donate it to the Rescue that use to be here in Las Vegas but moved to Texas. I use to Foster for them.
> 
> Have a good day dear friends.


Oh I'm so sorry, it's so sad to lose our 4 legged friends, no matter what species they are. I hope that the next year is much better for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Here it is Sunday already. I'm on page 1 and 12 pages to go. I'm going to try to keep up. I am almost over the bronchitis thank good ness.
> I'd love to spend the month of January just knitting. I hope I can. Maybe knit next year's Christmas presents!
> I'll talk later.


Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, it's so sad to lose our 4 legged friends, no matter what species they are. I hope that the next year is much better for you.


Thinking of that- we will be having fireworks for sure tonight, as we roll over in to 2015, second only to Samoa and Tonga.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> All this talk of cold has me sitting here shivering. Fact of the matter is it has gotten cold enough for the furnace to be turned on today. My sister was out in the wee hours of the morning and said it was 25F. That is very cold for me. Temps are dropping to about that again and my feet are like ice. I can't seem to get them warm, not even with socks
> 
> I will be busy in the morning taking DH to the VA for blood work and some x-rays. They are checking his Lupus and RA I believe. Since he has been getting his meds figured out he seems to be feeling somewhat better and more energetic. They said his previous doc was over medicating him with meds he didn't even need. I am glad they did that as I kept telling him that I felt he was taking too much of something. He was being sedated.
> My love and best wishes to all,
> Evelyn


I am glad that your DH is making progress on his health with the new drs.

Do you have some plain rice, not Minute Rice? Fill a sock with it, tie it closed and put it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes. Rest your feet on that and they will warm up quick!

It is 10:25PM and 22°F right now, with wind chill it feels like 11 °F. The low is to be 17°F. A lot colder than I want it, but I have lived here all my 55 years so I am supposedly used to it! NOT! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, That bench is absolutely gorgeous. What a meaningful present and to think it is from your own trees. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll bet there were some tears when you saw that and especially with the Celtic Knot.
> 
> Strawberry4u, That afghan is magnificent and fit for a hero. Love the way you spelled out his name too.
> 
> ...


It is good that your DIL didn't take docs advice, and so great that your GS is doing so well, sounds like he'll just keep improving, which is a very good thing. 
Happy Birthday to him, though a bit late.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


Those are great, and Matthews cat, well your cat now, is just fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Off to bed though someone has beat me there


LOL, and looking very comfy too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


Those are lovely. I need to remember to do one next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, your beading is great, I wish I had the patience to do beading.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It is 10:25PM and 22°F right now, with wind chill it feels like 11 °F. The low is to be 17°F. A lot colder than I want it, but I have lived here all my 55 years so I am supposedly used to it! NOT! :lol:


Used to it? I used to think so but the older I get the harder it is for me to adjust to colder OR hotter temps and this stupid yo-yoing back and forth doesn't help.

Did get some work done today (new elastic in 3 pr of pants) and a bit of housework. Went out just long enough to fill birdbaths (crows and squirrels make quick work of them) and feed garage cat. Hope he is warm enough tonight, really gonna be cold. Stay warm and be well. Hugs for those needing them as well as prayers for better health for all of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


The poor baby, it's been one thing after the other for her hasn't it. I do hope that 2015 ushers in a healthier year for you all, where Serenna is concerned.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy New Year Julie and Darowi!, Nice, Sugarsugar, Busyworkerbee, and all our Downunder friends!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Some of us will be up to celebrate with you. Believe it will be 8 am when you hit midnight. May the coming year bring lots of joy and all good things to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sam its all crochet and since I am just a beginner I was looking for something easy, and this couldnt be any easier if it tried.No idea as to prices of mcdonalds as its years since I have been to one
> 
> link for blanket
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I remember that but she doesn't want us to see them too often. DH says it seems like she doesn't want them to have a good time here. She won't let them do anything they ask to do. Daniel will just do it but the eldest know there will be hell to pay if he does anything with me so he sit on the sofa like a whipped dog. It is really sad.


Your DS will treasure this for a very long time! I will keep him and your Grands in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Minipurple has just received a lovely present from her friend Nitzi in Canada. She is showing tbem to Flo, but tells me she is NOT sharing them :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The thought of trying to keep track of my still exuberant pup, and all my possessions was quite daunting!


LOL! I can well imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of that- we will be having fireworks for sure tonight, as we roll over in to 2015, second only to Samoa and Tonga.


And on that note, HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, had Portobello orzo last night as main dish and leftovers tonight as side dish. I thought it was tasty. DH likes spices food so put hot sauce on it. Next time may add curry powder when I add broth.
Daralene, have been thinking of you and wishing you could have made it this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy New Year!!!!! Another year behind us and the wonders of a New Year to come. Hugs to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


Your DH is very talented! And for it to be made from wood on your property just makes it more special.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*SAM*, with 8'' of the first ball of yarn from the KAP yarn dyeing left, I have 25'' of 4'' wide scarf--will add the other length even though it was dyed using a darker llama skein and the completed one was white alpaca yarn. Kala (DGGD's mother) seems thrilled with whatever gifts I create for her. For that I will be grateful.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning my darlings,
> Sitting here drinking my coffee from my new mug my Angie gave me. Sure does feel good on my throat.
> I slept most all day yesterday; therefore, I was awake all night coughing. I have called the doctors office and the nurse is calling in antibiotics. Jim is going to get me some Nyquil when he goes out. Best thing for a cough for me.
> I am so flustered with my magic loop. I completed one toe (I will try and get a picture on here today or tonight. I started the second toe (on another magic loop) and I still cannot get it straight where the working thread and working needle should be. Will watch videos againthe thing is they sometimes say different things. Sure wish one of you sock knitters could sit beside me and show me.
> ...


Betty, I am glad you have antibiotics coming.

Re: magic loop. I do my socks top down but the principal is the same. Your working needle comes from the back. You knit the stitches off of the front needle with the needle coming from the back. If your first stitch on the new needle is to be a knit stitch, before you pull the needle out of the back stitches, lay the working yarn OVER the needle, then pull the needle out and begin working the stitches from the front needle. Hope this helps.

Please work slowly and take breaks as you need them, so you don't get run down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He is very good at woodworking. In the past years when Habitat for Humanity has had birdhouse auctions or bank auctions to raise money they contact him to make an entry for the auction. Some of his birdhouses have gone for 5-7 hundred dollars. He has also made some sliding boxes with inlaid wood that are gorgeous. I am bragging on him because his work truly is spectacular. I'm very proud of his talent. He is very modest about his craft though.


You should be very proud of your DH!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy New Year Julie and Darowi!, Nice, Sugarsugar, Busyworkerbee, and all our Downunder friends!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Some of us will be up to celebrate with you. Believe it will be 8 am when you hit midnight. May the coming year bring lots of joy and all good things to you.


That is a good thought , Daralene. Off on a different tack how are Christopher and Angie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And on that note, HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much, Kaye Jo! It is a very quiet world here just now- maybe people are busy getting BBQ's ready- seeing as how it is approaching 5 -30p.m., it is also sticky and cloudy hot- not really complaining- just I get very tired when it is like this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy New Year!!!!! Another year behind us and the wonders of a New Year to come. Hugs to all.


Another good thought!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy soon to be New Year to friends down under. Sorry it's a bit early, but it's 10:32 pm here and I don't think I could stay up 6 1/2 more hours for your midnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy soon to be New Year to friends down under. Sorry it's a bit early, but it's 10:32 pm here and I don't think I could stay up 6 1/2 more hours for your midnight.


I will be heading through to rest soon, myself! But it is a lovely thought that we have so many friends around the globe, celebrating the New Year over the 24 hours that it takes to happen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

burger king - of all people - bought tim Horton's --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, hope Serena is doing better soon, poor little thing, ears can be so painful.
> Martina, hope you sister is improving & gets home to celebrate New Years with you.
> Joy, I was wondering about " grommets" but took it Purple meant tubes.
> Tim Bits are basically donut holes, little round balls, they come from Tim Hortons coffee shop. I heard someone from the US recently bought the chain so expect you will be seeing them soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - will you give me the pattern again so don't need to hunt for it please. I think I remember it but I want to make sure - I will write it down this time and not depend on my memory. --- sam



jheiens said:


> *SAM*, with 8'' of the first ball of yarn from the KAP yarn dyeing left, I have 25'' of 4'' wide scarf--will add the other length even though it was dyed using a darker llama skein and the completed one was white alpaca yarn. Kala (DGGD's mother) seems thrilled with whatever gifts I create for her. For that I will be grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year to all our downunder friends. are you going to make any resolutions? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy new year to all our downunder friends. are you going to make any resolutions? --- sam


Only to keep my glass half full, not half empty!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone didn't teach her vey well. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, those temperatures are unbelieveable. Do stay snug!


Absolutely agree! :shock: And we are forecast 37c for Friday and Sat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL

May 2015 be filled with peace, good health and happiness


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In principle the rent has been approved to $400 a week, but I need to have the paper work for the new house. I did ring Nasir- but no-one was home, and just as I was leaving the message- Zara from over the back fence came, and we now have tidy, cut grass, with the mowings in my garden bin!


 :shock: Wow, that is expensive rent.... I guess though rent Melbourne is probably at least that, but here not so bad. I have a friend who are renting in my area 350 a week.... brick 3 bedroom plus study, two living areas husge kitchen, bathroom and lovely outdoor area. I am sooo glad I dont have to rent though as it would have to be a unit for me... I just couldnt afford it.

I am glad you have been approved and hope you get a house that will suit you nicely and may you be happy and secure. I will keep reading to see if any more developments


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. 

Our boiler is officially dead, but we are keeping warm withour open fire and some fan heaters. Luckily we are a priority toget a new one quickly as we are pensioners and because of my health problems.

Today l have an appointment to see the specialist about my knees, but have not yet heard from the eye clinic.

sending healing vibes to everyone suffering with the flu and hugs yo all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Our boiler is officially dead, but we are keeping warm withour open fire and some fan heaters. Luckily we are a priority toget a new one quickly as we are pensioners and because of my health problems.
> 
> ...


Josephine, so sorry to hear you are still without heat. It must be miserable. My house is lovely and warm but I'm still fed up with this frosty weather. I seem to have no energy and don't even put my nose outside the door! 
On a positive note - there is a grass verge at the end of my road where there are a lot of daffodils planted, one is out already so spring IS just around the corner!
By my reckoning our friends downunder will be coming in to 2015 very soon. A Very Happy, Peaceful and Healthy New Year to all wherever you are celebrating. May 2015 bring you everything you wish for yourself. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 2014 certainly has been a bumpy road! (for me at least)


It sure has, for so many. Lets hope that 2015 is nice and smooth...

Three hours to go here... Happy New Year.  

Am lying on couch watching family fireworks from Sydney etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Josephine, so sorry to hear you are still without heat. It must be miserable. My house is lovely and warm but I'm still fed up with this frosty weather. I seem to have no energy and don't even put my nose outside the door!
> On a positive note - there is a grass verge at the end of my road where there are a lot of daffodils planted, one is out already so spring IS just around the corner!
> By my reckoning our friends downunder will be coming in to 2015 very soon. A Very Happy, Peaceful and Healthy New Year to all wherever you are celebrating. May 2015 bring you everything you wish for yourself. xx


Thanks and the same to you all. Gosh No heating ! Try and stay warm... I will have the air con on Friday I reckon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Judging from the age of the construction it should be solidly built, and of generous proportions- It will be interesting when I finally get to see inside. Ringo sticks very close to Mum these days- he will have a night at the kennels when I move, so he is safe!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget Sam that the private rentals are supported by a subsidy system paid by the Government- you would not be under the bridge!!!!!!


I had forgotten about that also... I guess this makes things more affordable for you Julie.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:



> Josephine, so sorry to hear you are still without heat. It must be miserable. My house is lovely and warm but I'm still fed up with this frosty weather. I seem to have no energy and don't even put my nose outside the door!
> On a positive note - there is a grass verge at the end of my road where there are a lot of daffodils planted, one is out already so spring IS just around the corner!
> By my reckoning our friends downunder will be coming in to 2015 very soon. A Very Happy, Peaceful and Healthy New Year to all wherever you are celebrating. May 2015 bring you everything you wish for yourself. xx


Hi Angela, thanks for your concern, but we are doing ok, the kitchen is warm and we will light the fire in the lounge later, so it really isn't a problem. We've also got some dafs pushing through at the end of the garden as well as my snowdrops. Love and hugs xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Strawberry4u, a great piece of work. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember telling you what DH made me for Christmas. Earlier in the year we had two white oak trees cut down on our property. He took the rough hewed lumber and made me a bench and is currently working on a matching farmhouse table. On the bench sides and in the center of the seat he inlaid a celtic knot (trinity) using other woods and casting pewter. I just love it. I can't wait until the table is done too. I had given my oldest my round oak table when she and gks moved a few years ago and didn't have a table and chairs in the dining room so now I will. We aren't formal folks so this fits our style perfectly and the fact that the lumber came from our property just adds to it. Not the best pictures but you'll get the idea. When he gets the table done I'll show a picture of it too. He said on the table he is going to use only the pewter on the inlay; the woods he had just don't show up very much.


Oh WOW ! Gwen that looks fabulous.... thats a talented hubby you have there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, thanks for your concern, but we are doing ok, the kitchen is warm and we will light the fire in the lounge later, so it really isn't a problem. We've also got some dafs pushing through at the end of the garden as well as my snowdrops. Love and hugs xx


That is something at least :thumbup: I shall have to look for snowdrops but we have definately got daffodils up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Wow, that is expensive rent.... I guess though rent Melbourne is probably at least that, but here not so bad. I have a friend who are renting in my area 350 a week.... brick 3 bedroom plus study, two living areas husge kitchen, bathroom and lovely outdoor area. I am sooo glad I dont have to rent though as it would have to be a unit for me... I just couldnt afford it.
> 
> I am glad you have been approved and hope you get a house that will suit you nicely and may you be happy and secure. I will keep reading to see if any more developments


For Auckland and Christchurch, it is not exceptionally high! But right wing governments have made it easy for owners of rental properties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Our boiler is officially dead, but we are keeping warm withour open fire and some fan heaters. Luckily we are a priority toget a new one quickly as we are pensioners and because of my health problems.
> 
> ...


How very inconvenient of it to die right now. Hoping the situation comes to a quick resolution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

2015 is officially here- and the fireworks are going crazy- Ringo is not particularly happy about that- but I've not reacted and he has settled back down.
I will shortly go back to bed!
Happy 2015 to Australia in a couple of hours time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> if it uses a hook I'm a goner - just cannot get used to the way you need to hold everything - it would help if I had another hand. --- sam


Mmm, I agree. I just cant get a crochet hook to do what it should :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 2015 is officially here- and the fireworks are going crazy- Ringo is not particularly happy about that- but I've not reacted and he has settled back down.
> I will shortly go back to bed!
> Happy 2015 to Australia in a couple of hours time!


Happy New Year Julie.... there are fireworks being let off near me too. Illegal ones that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, had Portobello orzo last night as main dish and leftovers tonight as side dish. I thought it was tasty. DH likes spices food so put hot sauce on it. Next time may add curry powder when I add broth.
> Daralene, have been thinking of you and wishing you could have made it this year. Maybe next year.


It definitely is a possibility to meet you in person sometime in the future.

The portobello orzo sounds so lovely and I would love it with the hot sauce and curry. With the curry you get the added benefit of the tumeric.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


They are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am signing out... page 25. I will probably be back on if I cant sleep though... take care everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see I was off in the time for New Year's in New Zealand. Must have pulled up Australia. New Zealand was 25 min. ago.

Happy New Year's, now 2015 for you Julie for 26 min.

May the coming year bring much joy and happiness.

I'm not sure if I will be awake for our change to 2015 as I am up so early. Will try and get a nap so I can experience it. Fond memories of our New Year's on the balcony in Germany when it went from 1999 to 2000. Talk about a fireworks display on the Rhine. It was cold standing on the balcony but the best view of the fireworks right there and then being on the 14th floor we could see all the celebrations of the villages and over there people set off their own fireworks too, so the whole city was lit up. We also watched other countries on tv and I remember Sydney, Australia as being spectacular also.

Julie, that is really something to be at the very beginning of the new year starting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> 2015 is officially here- and the fireworks are going crazy- Ringo is not particularly happy about that- but I've not reacted and he has settled back down.
> I will shortly go back to bed!
> Happy 2015 to Australia in a couple of hours time!


Happy New Year to you. I send best wishes for it to be better than the last one :thumbup: 
Happy New Year to Australia, too!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, thanks for your concern, but we are doing ok, the kitchen is warm and we will light the fire in the lounge later, so it really isn't a problem. We've also got some dafs pushing through at the end of the garden as well as my snowdrops. Love and hugs xx


Purple, So sorry you are having heating problems with your now deceased boiler. We got a special heater when ours died and it does the hot water and the heat for the house. Has been fantastic. It is not the typical American heater but more European. The quality is fantastic but it was an investment. Hope you get your heat back soon. Glad it isn't really a problem. With your flowers coming up so early you must feel like spring is coming, but if this cold front coming our way hits you, you may have frozen flowers. Hope it waits till you have your heater.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> burger king - of all people - bought tim Horton's --- sam


What! I thought it was Canadian, but perhaps that makes no difference as anyone can buy something. Hope they don't change things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only to keep my glass half full, not half empty!


Love it Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see in my original New Year's greeting that spell check changed Nicho's name to Nice. Didn't catch it till reading backwards to get all that I have missed. Now it change Nicho to Nico. Boy, you really have to watch with this auto spell-check. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There are lots, and lots of dishcloth patterns on Knitting Pattern Central.


I should try knitting a few and see if they sell at guild events.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.

More photos coming.
One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.
> 
> More photos coming.
> One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


That is really a gorgeous stadium. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And I must add what great photos.

Lovely am on that coffee at Vicky's and just too cute with that cookie fitting on the cup.

Happy New Year's pretty soon for you now!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only to keep my glass half full, not half empty!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil, those are great action photos! Love the coffee cup :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many time zones does Australia have? we have four - I should think you would have at least one more. --- sam


in winter 3, all the Eastern states are on one zone, the central states (which is South Australia and the Northern Territory) are 1/2 an hour behind them and then Western Australia is another 1/1/2 hours behind that.
But in summer Queesnland don't have summer time and so they are one hour behind the eastern states and 1/2 hour behind us. The Northern Territoy don't have it so they are 1 hour behind us and Western Australia don't have it but this doesn't affect the number of time zones. So during summer we have 5. Any of the states and territories that include northern sections in the tropics don't have daylight saving while the rest do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good thought , Daralene. Off on a different tack how are Christopher and Angie?


When first seeing them this last summer I thought he was totally normal, but after being with him for a longer period I saw he has a problem now controlling anger and got quite angry at one point. He was always just a big sweet teddy bear and started having some personality changes this way before the aneurysm happened, so it must have been in that part of the brain controlling anger. He is still getting dizzy, which is worrying as he was going to be taking on a roofing job on a high, steep roof. Other than that he seemed like his normal self and you wouldn't know anything had happened if you saw him. Just amazing and so thankful. I hope Angie will be able to handle the anger part when it happens. She does seem like a lovely girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is good that your DIL didn't take docs advice, and so great that your GS is doing so well, sounds like he'll just keep improving, which is a very good thing.
> Happy Birthday to him, though a bit late.


Thanks so much. It really is so wonderful to have him in our lives. He is so loving and gives the BEST hugs. He also looks adorable in his glasses. Now both grandsons have them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 2015 is officially here- and the fireworks are going crazy- Ringo is not particularly happy about that- but I've not reacted and he has settled back down.
> I will shortly go back to bed!
> Happy 2015 to Australia in a couple of hours time!


Happy New Year! I just watched the Auckland fireworks being shot off from a large tower and thought of you, as well as the rest of our friends who will be celebrating soon. May the New Year be kind to us all!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, there are a bunch of free ones on KnitPicks and so many free ones on so many blogs. There are as many patterns for them as there are for socks, it seems.
> 
> I have the 365 stitch calendar and I'm making one washcloth for each stitch so will have quite a few of them when I'm done. I just find it interesting to work through them.


One year I started an afghan using this calendar, but somehow I never finshed it, should pick it up again sometime!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, Hope you can stay warm. That is just way too cold. Sounds like Bonnie's weather front has moved your way. Well not Bonnie's, but the weather in her area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Will take a minute and say hello to my darlings.
> Have slept most of the day. I am sure it is the cough syrup and I am still coughing m head off and peeing my pants! Good thing I am wearing protection.So humbling.
> The nurse said today it would take about ten days to get over. I have been so dizzy all I have done is sleep.
> I started my second toe last nigh and by George I think Ive got it. I am using Fortissima Socka, which the lady at LYS said was new. It must be good as I have frogged more times than I can remember.
> ...


Please Betty stop and rest for a few days at least. The rest of the family can survive without you doing things for them. Even tell Jim you aaren't cooking and if he can't or won't tell him he needs to go and buy something-and then don't give in and do something if he objects. If you don't rest you will take so much longer to recover.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What! I thought it was Canadian, but perhaps that makes no difference as anyone can buy something. Hope they don't change things.


Rumor has it that BK bought Tim's so they could move their corporate HQ to Canada and avoid the high US taxes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Next door to the cricket there were fireworks at 9pm for the families and then their will be again at midnight- will hear them but not see too many (well assumeing I stay up for the next hour).
I am though the only one still up. Maraynne while liking the cricket found it too nosiy and then she fell over on the way home so took herslef to bed. Hopefully she hasn't done any damage to her wrist- she is very hard to assess as any small pain is perceived as bad so very hard to tell how serious the pain is. And David has just taken himself off to bed as well


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Next door to the cricket there were fireworks at 9pm for the families and then their will be again at midnight- will hear them but not see too many (well assumeing I stay up for the next hour).
> I am though the only one still up. Maraynne while liking the cricket found it too nosiy and then she fell over on the way home so took herslef to bed. Hopefully she hasn't done any damage to her wrist- she is very hard to assess as any small pain is perceived as bad so very hard to tell how serious the pain is. And David has just taken himself off to bed as well


Those darn falls. Just takes one second to do damage. Hope she will be ok. Probably easier to tell how she feels the next day once the emotional aspect has calmed down and the initial pain of the crash.

I'm upstairs in the extra bedroom as DH is still sleeping and can see out the window to a gorgeous soft pink and blue sunset with the white snow. Just beautiful. Wish I had a camera up here so I could share. Yesterday when I woke up it was a winter wonderland with all the branches on the trees and the ground covered with beautiful white snow. Mind you, I didn't have to drive in it so I can see it as beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely agree! :shock: And we are forecast 37c for Friday and Sat!


Is that all? 42 and 41 here (though the 41 may have come down to 39) and we have a wedding that day so would be nice for the wedding party if the weather was a little cooler.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Our boiler is officially dead, but we are keeping warm withour open fire and some fan heaters. Luckily we are a priority toget a new one quickly as we are pensioners and because of my health problems.
> 
> ...


Well there has to be some advantage in having your health problems doesn't there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam
On a positive note - there is a grass verge at the end of my road where there are a lot of daffodils planted said:


> Even if winter has officially only just started. Whereas we are 1/3 of the way through summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see I was off in the time for New Year's in New Zealand. Must have pulled up Australia. New Zealand was 25 min. ago.
> 
> Happy New Year's, now 2015 for you Julie for 26 min.
> 
> ...


Sydney's are spectacular- they do it here half an hour after Sydney so we get it for the new year. Going downstairs very soon as it is 1/2 an hour away. Now 2015 in most of the eastern states


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is really a gorgeous stadium. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And I must add what great photos.
> 
> Lovely am on that coffee at Vicky's and just too cute with that cookie fitting on the cup.
> 
> Happy New Year's pretty soon for you now!


Just point and shot with the iphone for the photos so no skill involved!
The stadium is nice- they have mnaged to keep some of the old character, and avoided it being too much like a stadium. It is still called Adelaide Oval- rather than a stadium. While I still miss the old oval I do acdept that it did need to be done up so overall I think they did a good job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those darn falls. Just takes one second to do damage. Hope she will be ok. Probably easier to tell how she feels the next day once the emotional aspect has calmed down and the initial pain of the crash.
> 
> I'm upstairs in the extra bedroom as DH is still sleeping and can see out the window to a gorgeous soft pink and blue sunset with the white snow. Just beautiful. Wish I had a camera up here so I could share. Yesterday when I woke up it was a winter wonderland with all the branches on the trees and the ground covered with beautiful white snow. Mind you, I didn't have to drive in it so I can see it as beautiful.


Sounds lovely- and snow is beautiful though I realise it is not so nice for living in. But if you have to live with it may as well enjoy it. Maybe I need to try to convince to myslef to look at the really hot days like that- but they aren't beutiful to look at, not sure I can come with nay positive for them!

THis can be my last KP posting for 2014, next time you hear from me it will be 2015 for me and all of us downunder.
Hope we all have a lovely 2015- and for those of you who had a tough 2014 that 2015 is much nicer. But that whatever we face we can have peace in it and know the continued support of this lovely group of friends here on the KTP.
Farewell for 2014.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy New Year Julie.... there are fireworks being let off near me too. Illegal ones that is.


They would all have been illegal locally, too- but the night is a little damp, and I did not hear any Fire Engines, so I reckon things may have been OK., At two thirty it is cloudy and drizzly, and according to the Barometer likely to stay that way- although I did hear talk of another Anti-cyclone- maybe by the weekend?
Hoping your New Year brings true Happiness for all your family- we won't be able to catch up with your Serena once she is on her feet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see I was off in the time for New Year's in New Zealand. Must have pulled up Australia. New Zealand was 25 min. ago.
> 
> Happy New Year's, now 2015 for you Julie for 26 min.
> 
> ...


I see you are online, Daralene! thanks for the good wishes! Always interesting to hear your memories of Germany. The rain is now coming down quite hard! Must explain why the neighbourhood is so quiet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy New Year to you. I send best wishes for it to be better than the last one :thumbup:
> Happy New Year to Australia, too!!


I think I just have to make sure that it is better than 2014! It could all be a matter of attitude! Lets hope so! How are things in Edern today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You just have to make the decision to do it, Daralene! Laugh and the world laughs with you- Weep and you weep alone, was one of my Mum's favourite sayings- (she had many!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.
> 
> More photos coming.
> One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


Almost New Year for you, by now Margaret! I make it rising three here! Always good to see your photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When first seeing them this last summer I thought he was totally normal, but after being with him for a longer period I saw he has a problem now controlling anger and got quite angry at one point. He was always just a big sweet teddy bear and started having some personality changes this way before the aneurysm happened, so it must have been in that part of the brain controlling anger. He is still getting dizzy, which is worrying as he was going to be taking on a roofing job on a high, steep roof. Other than that he seemed like his normal self and you wouldn't know anything had happened if you saw him. Just amazing and so thankful. I hope Angie will be able to handle the anger part when it happens. She does seem like a lovely girl.


I continue to keep them in my prayers- there are no short term answers for this one. I do so hope their relationship survives!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Happy New Year! I just watched the Auckland fireworks being shot off from a large tower and thought of you, as well as the rest of our friends who will be celebrating soon. May the New Year be kind to us all!!


That is a good thought , Siouxann, The Sky Tower, so called is some where around 30 to 40 Kilometers away from where I live- I would have had to watch on TV, too!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of that- we will be having fireworks for sure tonight, as we roll over in to 2015, second only to Samoa and Tonga.


I saw Auckland's fireworks live earlier on a national news program. Then later Sydney's fireworks live. TV and the internet are still wonders when you slow down and think about it!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The very same wishes back to you.



PurpleFi said:


> A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL
> 
> May 2015 be filled with peace, good health and happiness


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy New year to my friends down under as you're already into 2015. The Sydney fireworks were shown live on the national news. They really have beautiful displays!
May the coming year bring nothing but good things to all of us!!
Hugs, friends,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is something at least :thumbup: I shall have to look for snowdrops but we have definately got daffodils up.


We are far from having any flowers peeking up through the ground - it's about 4 degrees F outside right now. I'm not planning on going anywhere to celebrate the New Year!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.
> 
> More photos coming.
> One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


WOW!! Very impressive!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We are far from having any flowers peeking up through the ground - it's about 4 degrees F outside right now. I'm not planning on going anywhere to celebrate the New Year!


I think our flowers were fooled by the mild weather up until Christmas, now they're all freezing! Like you I'm not planning on going anywhere tonight. I may make it to midnight just to see the fireworks in London on TV.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When first seeing them this last summer I thought he was totally normal, but after being with him for a longer period I saw he has a problem now controlling anger and got quite angry at one point. He was always just a big sweet teddy bear and started having some personality changes this way before the aneurysm happened, so it must have been in that part of the brain controlling anger. He is still getting dizzy, which is worrying as he was going to be taking on a roofing job on a high, steep roof. Other than that he seemed like his normal self and you wouldn't know anything had happened if you saw him. Just amazing and so thankful. I hope Angie will be able to handle the anger part when it happens. She does seem like a lovely girl.


I've known two people with aneurysms and each of them showed definite personality changes before the diagnosis -- I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Rumor has it that BK bought Tim's so they could move their corporate HQ to Canada and avoid the high US taxes.


The pharmaceutical companies are doing this also -- I know of two companies that have done this...although many of the offices that were the International Headquarters are now the US or North American Headquarters and just a few people are used to set up the new International offices -- it's a tax dodge, but supposedly this will changed; Walgreens was contemplating doing this same thing, but was somehow stopped. Very interesting world in international business and how this will affect the jobs situation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing Happy New Year to the early arrivals to 2015.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Please Betty stop and rest for a few days at least. The rest of the family can survive without you doing things for them. Even tell Jim you aaren't cooking and if he can't or won't tell him he needs to go and buy something-and then don't give in and do something if he objects. If you don't rest you will take so much longer to recover.


Excellent advice, Betty, please listen! We need you to be healthy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Couldn't say it any better--

http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/p480x480/10898231_10152957466780797_876984895027180584_n.jpg?oh=3af0cc979fa1f4b0468739d1a1198132&oe=55360491&__gda__=1429584297_32e93cf966e770b5c910e639ace6f9bc


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all

some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, it would be wonderful if we could meet up.
Mary, thank you for prayer. 
Took pic of that and socks on IPad camera but attachment part of reply wasn't active so couldn't upload. Will use my camera or MacAirBook.
I am sitting under electric blanket on high with socks, fleece pants, wool/silk undershirt plus thermal shirt and freezing my booty off. I would never survive in Bonnie's weather.
My New Year resolution is to play more and continue weight watchers. Start back to watercolor class on Saturday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I saw Auckland's fireworks live earlier on a national news program. Then later Sydney's fireworks live. TV and the internet are still wonders when you slow down and think about it!!
> Junek


Whereas I won't get a chance to see them, till tonight's news broadcast. Our News is almost non-existent at present. Other than that the Holiday road toll is not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing Happy New Year to the early arrivals to 2015.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all
> 
> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


Lovely photos, Agnes! Happy New Year for later in the day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got this from my DB and just had to share. Will TTYL





Random Thoughts As We Age...


Wouldn't it be great if we could put ourselves in the dryer for ten minutes; come out wrinkle-free and three sizes smaller!


Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet!


I don't trip over things, I do random gravity checks!


I don't need anger management. I need people to stop pissing me off!


Old age is coming at a really bad time!


When I was a child I thought Nap Time was a punishment ... now, as a grown up, it just feels like a small vacation!


The biggest lie I tell myself is ... "I don't need to write that down, I'll remember it."


Lord grant me the strength to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can & the friends to post my bail when I finally snap!


I don't have gray hair. I have "wisdom highlights". I'm just very wise.


My people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance to idiots that needs work.


Teach your daughter how to shoot, because a restraining order is just a piece of paper.


If God wanted me to touch my toes, he would've put them on my knees.


The kids text me "plz" which is shorter than please. I text back "no" which is shorter than "yes".


I'm going to retire and live off of my savings. Not sure what I'll do that second week.


When did it change from "We the people" to "screw the people"?


I've lost my mind and I'm pretty sure my wife took it!


Even duct tape can't fix stupid ... but it can muffle the sound!


Why do I have to press one for English when you're just gonna transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?


Of course I talk to myself, sometimes I need expert advice.


Oops! Did I roll my eyes out loud?


At my age "Getting lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came in there for.


Chocolate comes from cocoa which is a tree ... that makes it a plant which means ... chocolate is Salad !!!

--

"A person without a sense of humor is like a wagon without springs. It's jolted by every pebble on the road." Henry Ward Beeche


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Knit Picks is having a sale. Besides everything else, needles are 10% off!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I agree. I just cant get a crochet hook to do what it should :roll:


A few glasses of wine might help :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.
> 
> More photos coming.
> One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


I'llforgive you as long as it is your team winning xxx Happy new year, we still have 7 and a bit hours to go.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all
> 
> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


Beautiful photos!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've known two people with aneurysms and each of them showed definite personality changes before the diagnosis -- I hope everything turns out okay.


Thanks Rookie and Julie. My little Sis, Chris's mother told me she now understands our brother Robert, who had brain damage from hydrocephalus. A few years ago I tried to tell my brother that something was inappropriate to say and had no idea how I had crushed him so deeply. Even when he had infection that had gotten into the brain and was in ICU, when he saw me the first thing he said was why did I think that way of him and I had to leave rather than upset him more and we didn't know if he would live or die. My sister told me that Chris said things totally off the wall inappropriate to say to a mother and he had no understanding of why after his aneurysm. Things he would never have said prior to the aneurysm. It gave her a whole new insight of our brother. Brain damage is something we are learning to understand with love and compassion. I thought I was helping but when I look at the hurt I caused. I thought if I teach him this he will have more friends, but honestly, people don't want to be his friend unless they are using him. Quite sad, honestly. He is a loyal, loving person, but I learned my lesson about trying to teach him. It's a wonderful thing that God has let me live this long as I am still learning and humbled by so many things. He is my hero when I look at him facing each day knowing he is different, being treated different, living with a lot of physical pain. I am blessed to have him in my life. It is he that is teaching me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all
> 
> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


Thank you!! Beautiful sunrise!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got this from my DB and just had to share. Will TTYL
> 
> Random Thoughts As We Age...
> 
> Thanks for that Gwen, it's perfect xxxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Lovely sweater and a beautiful daughter! She looks so much like one of my cousins!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Lovely jacket and lovely daughter xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Kehinkle, That is quite a lovely sweater and daughter, BRAVO to you. So great for this weather with a hood!!!! Wow, you really accomplish a lot of knitting and your daughter will be snuggly and warm with this cold weather that is moving in. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, those sayings were GREAT! So many applied to me. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Knit Picks is having a sale. Besides everything else, needles are 10% off!


Sounds like Christmas is repeating. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, those sayings were GREAT! So many applied to me. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I liked them too! Sent them on to some friends as a New Year's greeting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I continue to keep them in my prayers- there are no short term answers for this one. I do so hope their relationship survives!


Thank you Julie. We never know what life holds with each new day so I think they are taking it a day at a time or perhaps a moment at a time. Perhaps the good moments will outweigh the bad ones for them. So lovely of you to remember them and I "know you have others praying too. Again, Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all
> 
> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


How gorgeous!!! Lovely to see your beautiful sky


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


Nice to have a solution and here's to getting one pain gone when all is over Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've known two people with aneurysms and each of them showed definite personality changes before the diagnosis -- I hope everything turns out okay.


That is rather amazing. Now if only we knew that the changes were caused by an aneurysm we could save lives.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nice to have a solution and here's to getting one pain gone when all is over Sounds like a good plan.


Thank you, in a way I am looking forward to it. At least it will give me a good excuse to sit and knit xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The pharmaceutical companies are doing this also -- I know of two companies that have done this...although many of the offices that were the International Headquarters are now the US or North American Headquarters and just a few people are used to set up the new International offices -- it's a tax dodge, but supposedly this will changed; Walgreens was contemplating doing this same thing, but was somehow stopped. Very interesting world in international business and how this will affect the jobs situation.


So upsetting. Don't want to get mired down in politics but I wish they would all come back to the States with good paying jobs so people had work and a decent wage. Hope they can block others too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, in a way I am looking forward to it. At least it will give me a good excuse to sit and knit xx


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Will you go into rehab?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fabulous. You are so talented. I'm not at that stage yet; maybe someday.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, it would be wonderful if we could meet up.
> Mary, thank you for prayer.
> Took pic of that and socks on IPad camera but attachment part of reply wasn't active so couldn't upload. Will use my camera or MacAirBook.
> I am sitting under electric blanket on high with socks, fleece pants, wool/silk undershirt plus thermal shirt and freezing my booty off. I would never survive in Bonnie's weather.
> My New Year resolution is to play more and continue weight watchers. Start back to watercolor class on Saturday.


What is your temperature?

Sounds like a good resolution plan!

Let's put it on our Bucket List.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, those sayings were GREAT! So many applied to me. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Will you go into rehab?


I don't think so. This is a new type of op where they do not cut the cruciate ligament. I will have to have phsyiotherapy afterwards and my specialist says it will take a year to be completely recovered, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting/wonderful. I know that sounds strange but if it gets you into better condition it is worth it. I hope it all goes very well for you. Please let us know again as time draws closer. I pray it will give you much relief.


PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh, your bench from Brantley is wonderful. What a special present, and a family heirloom made from your very own timber. You've certainly got a good and talented husband there - and you are right to be proud of his skills. I hope you're tolerating your RA meds a bit better by now and getting some benefit. Happy new year to you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Lucky daughter, Lyn! I don't think I would have the patience to tackle a jacket like that! Is it a DK?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think our flowers were fooled by the mild weather up until Christmas, now they're all freezing! Like you I'm not planning on going anywhere tonight. I may make it to midnight just to see the fireworks in London on TV.


Sad when that happens. Hopefully the little winter blossoms will be ok but the daffodils....with their bright sunny faces will be turning sad. Always awful when the orange trees blossom and then it freezes too. Problem of the south, but affects us too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky daughter, Lyn! I don't think I would have the patience to tackle a jacket like that! Is it a DK?


Agreed. Definitely love involved in those stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Rookie and Julie. My little Sis, Chris's mother told me she now understands our brother Robert, who had brain damage from hydrocephalus. A few years ago I tried to tell my brother that something was inappropriate to say and had no idea how I had crushed him so deeply. Even when he had infection that had gotten into the brain and was in ICU, when he saw me the first thing he said was why did I think that way of him and I had to leave rather than upset him more and we didn't know if he would live or die. My sister told me that Chris said things totally off the wall inappropriate to say to a mother and he had no understanding of why after his aneurysm. Things he would never have said prior to the aneurysm. It gave her a whole new insight of our brother. Brain damage is something we are learning to understand with love and compassion. I thought I was helping but when I look at the hurt I caused. I thought if I teach him this he will have more friends, but honestly, people don't want to be his friend unless they are using him. Quite sad, honestly. He is a loyal, loving person, but I learned my lesson about trying to teach him. It's a wonderful thing that God has let me live this long as I am still learning and humbled by so many things. He is my hero when I look at him facing each day knowing he is different, being treated different, living with a lot of physical pain. I am blessed to have him in my life. It is he that is teaching me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. We never know what life holds with each new day so I think they are taking it a day at a time or perhaps a moment at a time. Perhaps the good moments will outweigh the bad ones for them. So lovely of you to remember them and I now you have others praying too. Again, Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Gweniepooh, your bench from Brantley is wonderful. What a special present, and a family heirloom made from your very own timber. You've certainly got a good and talented husband there - and you are right to be proud of his skills. I hope you're tolerating your RA meds a bit better by now and getting some benefit. Happy new year to you all!


ditto, from me, my apologies Gwen for having been a bit slow to comment on Brantley's beautiful gift!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds lovely- and snow is beautiful though I realise it is not so nice for living in. But if you have to live with it may as well enjoy it. Maybe I need to try to convince to myslef to look at the really hot days like that- but they aren't beutiful to look at, not sure I can come with nay positive for them!
> 
> THis can be my last KP posting for 2014, next time you hear from me it will be 2015 for me and all of us downunder.
> Hope we all have a lovely 2015- and for those of you who had a tough 2014 that 2015 is much nicer. But that whatever we face we can have peace in it and know the continued support of this lovely group of friends here on the KTP.
> Farewell for 2014.


Perhaps you will be sleeping soundly now for the first time in the year 2015, well, I hope soundly. The celebration is over for the fireworks, but the new year will be a celebration every day for each of us as we celebrate the joys of life together.

Won't be too long now till we celebrate too. Even closer for our friends in England, Scotland and Ireland. That reminds me. I miss PtofValerie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Lin. I think I am overall tolerating the meds better. I am having more neck pain; cramps/spasms but it will all come together eventually. I go back to doctor the beginning of February to be re-evaluated and a more permanent regime of meds determined. I do notice my hands don't feel as puffy/heavy. It's all good though.

Hope you have a wonderful New Year. That goes for everyone. I've got my blackened peas and ham hock cooking away. The peas are for change (coinage) and good luck and will have some turnip greens for greenbacks(dollars). Wouldn't it be grand it it actually worked! LOL!


TNS said:


> Gweniepooh, your bench from Brantley is wonderful. What a special present, and a family heirloom made from your very own timber. You've certainly got a good and talented husband there - and you are right to be proud of his skills. I hope you're tolerating your RA meds a bit better by now and getting some benefit. Happy new year to you all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Oops. I did press the k for know but got now. My keys on this very outdated computer give me havoc from time to time. I constantly have to go back and put in the o as it sticks. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found the following on FB and wanted to share. Hope it works.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


I'm excited that you'll be getting a new knee---know that it's going to be a painful transition, but well worth it in the long run. I hope you have a crock pot with some instructions and Mr. P can cook for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is rather amazing. Now if only we knew that the changes were caused by an aneurysm we could save lives.


They are doing some amazing things with brain mapping - knowing the early symptoms of brain aneurysms is very important. It could save many lives and may even allow surgeons to remove tumors without interfering with normal brain activities -- there are just so many wonderful things happening in medicine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting/wonderful. I know that sounds strange but if it gets you into better condition it is worth it. I hope it all goes very well for you. Please let us know again as time draws closer. I pray it will give you much relief.


Thanks Gwen xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm excited that you'll be getting a new knee---know that it's going to be a painful transition, but well worth it in the long run. I hope you have a crock pot with some instructions and Mr. P can cook for you.


Hi Rookie, no don't have a crock pot, Mr P can only do stuff that you throw in the microwave!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sure you will have to go shopping for that yarn, Purplefi!!! But you will feel so much better. 
Gwen I loved the reading, found myself agreeing with a lot of it.
Sun is out but a very cold start to our New Year I think. Made a big pot of wild rice soup and will take it out to share with my mother tonight after DH gets done with work. Will be a really quiet New Years Eve. To cold here for fireworks. I remember one news year eve many years ago when I was a little girl, our family and my grandparents and a couple who were relatives of step grandmother would get together on their farm for a meal and the adults played cards, at midnight we all bundled up and ran outside and yelled Happy New Year. I remember thinking we were so wild!! It is a memory that makes me smile. 
Loved that knitted jacket, oh to be so patient, and to get all those stitches even and for all the sleeve lengths to be the same. Lovely!!,


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Kate, I am so sorry!!! My goodness what a party you gals must have had!! Please take care and sit still and let everyone wait on you. What will. Luke think? But keep on knitting!!!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie Its chunky yarn and I had to knit it twice or nearly all of it cos it was too small first time, luckily i only had to undo a few rows of the sleeves and increase a few more times. I did manage to get the back and 2 fronts and the hood knitted for the second time in a week but the sewing up beat me, I just didnt have time b4 christmas day. lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky daughter, Lyn! I don't think I would have the patience to tackle a jacket like that! Is it a DK?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg!


 :shock: My goodness! Glad you aren't having a lot of pain, but what a thing to happen on your holiday. Mend quickly!

I've got black eyed peas and ham (the last of the Christmas one) in the crock pot, too--the sky hangs low and is full of snow, it seems, so we wait to see what falls. We're predicted to have up to 4" by tomorrow, but we just never know until something happens. It's COLD today, and we're not expecting to get above freezing for a day or so, so I am hibernating as much as possible. I'm trying to learn the brick stitch for beading, thanks to youtube, and I think I'm getting it. I've always wanted to make those earrings with the fringe, and I have loads of bugle beads I need to use up. I'll have to get more thread, though, and the bigger beads I will save for knitting or crochet.

Not much else happening--hope 2015 is off to a great start for those already there, and may it bring us all blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! and forgot to say great work on the jacket, Melyn! It looks comfy and toasty!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Loved all the pix, that coat for DD is lovely-- my DD would love it. Gwen, loved the philosophy. Hope all have had or will have a lovely New Year's Eve. My celebration will be tomorrow when a small group of needleworkers gather at Hy-Vee and then on Friday when a bunch do lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh, no, what a way to start 2015. Guess there was too much wine with lunch? All kidding aside, take it easy & hopefully it will heal well & give no permanent trouble.

:lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melyn, lovey sweater, I really love hoodies.
Gwen, great wisdom, so much is soo true!
Purple, I hope they get your furnace fixed soon, I'm glad it's not too cold there. Hope the knee surgery gets you out of pain.
So many great photos posted. Thanks for sharing.
I'm not feeling great today, yesterday I had a migraine that I couldn't get rid of & took several meds,I think my stomach is just complaining from them. we are supposed to go out for supper with friends so I hope it is more settled by then. 
I drove DH to a town 20 miles away to pick up DSs car from the auto body shop, he hit a coyote & took out the bumper. Fortunately with our insurance if you hit wildlife you don't have to pay the deductible.
I got the house cleaned up this morning, amazing how the GKs can trash the place so quickly.I must say with the migraine I was glad they went home last night.
I hope al of you have a Happy New Year & that 2015 brings health & happiness to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps you will be sleeping soundly now for the first time in the year 2015, well, I hope soundly. The celebration is over for the fireworks, but the new year will be a celebration every day for each of us as we celebrate the joys of life together.
> 
> Won't be too long now till we celebrate too. Even closer for our friends in England, Scotland and Ireland. That reminds me. I miss PtofValerie.


Thinking of Valerie- the PM I sent her months ago, remains unread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops. I did press the k for know but got now. My keys on this very outdated computer give me havoc from time to time. I constantly have to go back and put in the o as it sticks. LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Aren't they outdated as you walk out the door of the shop, having just bought it?!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh my goodness, Kate! You won't be running after Luke for a while! Glad it is not involving pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie Its chunky yarn and I had to knit it twice or nearly all of it cos it was too small first time, luckily i only had to undo a few rows of the sleeves and increase a few more times. I did manage to get the back and 2 fronts and the hood knitted for the second time in a week but the sewing up beat me, I just didnt have time b4 christmas day. lyn x


It looks beautifully evenly knitted! I think this is one of the reasons I am so fond of Guernsey design- no sewing up afterwards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melyn, lovey sweater, I really love hoodies.
> Gwen, great wisdom, so much is soo true!
> Purple, I hope they get your furnace fixed soon, I'm glad it's not too cold there. Hope the knee surgery gets you out of pain.
> So many great photos posted. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


Hoping 2015 finds you feeling a bit better, and Migraine free!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Melvyn, jacket is wonderful. Can't imagine knitting it once, much less twice.
Daralene, don't feel badly, your heart was in the right place in trying to teach your brother. Our temp is 40, but with 15 mph winds. We missed snow, thank goodness. Definitely seeing you is on bucket list.
Kate, so sorry you broke your leg.
Josephine, h
People knee surgery goes well with quick recovery.
Gwennie, hope neck spasms stop.
Went to half hour zumba. Plan on knitting rest of day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Well, phooey!! I'm so sorry that your fun trip with the girls ended with a broken leg!! I'm sure it's not the way you wanted to start the new year!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you get a new boiler really soon. have you seen the ones that act like a tankless water heater - I have a friend in Olympia that heats his house - hot water in the floor - and it is really economical to run. but I'm thinking getting the heat on I the main concern and I hope it is sooner rather than later. I'd be sitting by the fire with a throw over my shoulders.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Our boiler is officially dead, but we are keeping warm withour open fire and some fan heaters. Luckily we are a priority toget a new one quickly as we are pensioners and because of my health problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no dafs here - 20° as the high today. I was out for a short while - went to the cable company on the south side of town and back - was really having trouble breathing - think I will stay in the rest of the day. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, thanks for your concern, but we are doing ok, the kitchen is warm and we will light the fire in the lounge later, so it really isn't a problem. We've also got some dafs pushing through at the end of the garden as well as my snowdrops. Love and hugs xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how so? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For Auckland and Christchurch, it is not exceptionally high! But right wing governments have made it easy for owners of rental properties.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is Canadian daralene - I don't know how it was done but burge king owns it now. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> What! I thought it was Canadian, but perhaps that makes no difference as anyone can buy something. Hope they don't change things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - did you see the recipe I gave last week for little gingerbread houses for the edge of the cup like your Christmas tree? very cute.

I never dreamed you built huge arenas for cricket - that looks like one of our football stadium. how many does it hold.? --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.
> 
> More photos coming.
> One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - I would have a hard time remembering that. does anyone live in the northern territory? --- sam



darowil said:


> in winter 3, all the Eastern states are on one zone, the central states (which is South Australia and the Northern Territory) are 1/2 an hour behind them and then Western Australia is another 1/1/2 hours behind that.
> But in summer Queesnland don't have summer time and so they are one hour behind the eastern states and 1/2 hour behind us. The Northern Territoy don't have it so they are 1 hour behind us and Western Australia don't have it but this doesn't affect the number of time zones. So during summer we have 5. Any of the states and territories that include northern sections in the tropics don't have daylight saving while the rest do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I hope you get a new boiler really soon. have you seen the ones that act like a tankless water heater - I have a friend in Olympia that heats his house - hot water in the floor - and it is really economical to run. but I'm thinking getting the heat on I the main concern and I hope it is sooner rather than later. I'd be sitting by the fire with a throw over my shoulders.


Thanks Sam, wd have an open fire in the lounge so it is nice and warm. Not sure when new boiler will be fitted , but wd are doing ok.

Hope your brwathi g is better soon good idea to stay indoors. HappyNew Year to you and the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a trend going on in the US right now - big corporations are moving their headquarters overseas to escape the high taxes they pay here. I find it disgusting and feel like we should boycott those companies - our boys fight and die for our freedom which includes their factories and they turn around and do this. it is all about the bottom line. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Rumor has it that BK bought Tim's so they could move their corporate HQ to Canada and avoid the high US taxes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is david feeling now? --- sam



darowil said:


> Next door to the cricket there were fireworks at 9pm for the families and then their will be again at midnight- will hear them but not see too many (well assumeing I stay up for the next hour).
> I am though the only one still up. Maraynne while liking the cricket found it too nosiy and then she fell over on the way home so took herslef to bed. Hopefully she hasn't done any damage to her wrist- she is very hard to assess as any small pain is perceived as bad so very hard to tell how serious the pain is. And David has just taken himself off to bed as well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brilliant photos agnes - red sun at night - sailors delight. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all
> 
> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you not have heat in the house? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, it would be wonderful if we could meet up.
> Mary, thank you for prayer.
> Took pic of that and socks on IPad camera but attachment part of reply wasn't active so couldn't upload. Will use my camera or MacAirBook.
> I am sitting under electric blanket on high with socks, fleece pants, wool/silk undershirt plus thermal shirt and freezing my booty off. I would never survive in Bonnie's weather.
> My New Year resolution is to play more and continue weight watchers. Start back to watercolor class on Saturday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny gwen - and unfortunately oh so true. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just got this from my DB and just had to share. Will TTYL
> 
> Random Thoughts As We Age...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful melyn - such even knitting. was the hood done in one piece. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - does mr p know how to cook? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

A positive thought for the day.

The birds are singing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen dear - I look at the hats you knitted - a sweater is tons easier - back and forth - knit one row - purl one row and on you go. your hat needs decreases and so does the sweater. you would make a beautiful sweater or jacket if you tried - I just know it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is fabulous. You are so talented. I'm not at that stage yet; maybe someday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how so? --- sam


By allowing enormous subsidies on rental properties. And then there are all the tax benefits for income earned thus.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh kate - I am so sorry - sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing energy to get you back in the pink quickly. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg!
> 
> Oh Kate, I'm so sorry. You positive attitude will no doubt aid your healing. I'm glad you don't need any surgery and hope the yarn fairy supplies you with lots of yarn to keep you occupied for six weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way to wrap you in warm soft healing energy - hope you enjoy dinner with your friends. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melyn, lovey sweater, I really love hoodies.
> Gwen, great wisdom, so much is soo true!
> Purple, I hope they get your furnace fixed soon, I'm glad it's not too cold there. Hope the knee surgery gets you out of pain.
> So many great photos posted. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think our are cozied up in their nests staying warm. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> A positive thought for the day.
> 
> The birds are singing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By allowing enormous subsidies on rental properties. And then there are all the tax benefits for income earned thus.


Our country could do more of this..we have very long waiting lists (3-4 years) for people to get into Section 8 housing where their rent is subsidized by tax payers. I'm sure the people who own the buildings get a tax break too, but it must not be much because there aren't people clamoring to build Section 8 housing.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My pet was a Sugar Glider,They are marsupials. They are very tiny and looked like flying squirrels. They have winglike skin on the front legs to back. They have the biggest eyes. Our Dora was the sweetest Suggie you could ever ask for. She loved playing with the Barrel of Monkeys. You know the plastic ones that hook together by their arms. She made us laugh with playing with them and every time I hooked them together in her cage she would take them down and haul all of them into her nesting box. That took some real maneuvering or she would throw them out of her cage onto the floor. What a funny little girl. She will be missed. We played with her every night.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I want to wish everyone a Very Happy,Healthy New year.
Love Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry Kate B,
Melyn,Wow love the jacket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got this email - thought I would share it - who doesn't like quick and easy meals. --- sam

http://www.recipelion.com/Casserole-Recipes/Easy-Casserole-Recipes-from-Campbells


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a wonderful new year to you Sharon. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> I want to wish everyone a Very Happy,Healthy New year.
> Love Sharon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, what a way to start 2015. Guess there was too much wine with lunch? All kidding aside, take it easy & hopefully it will heal well & give no permanent trouble.
> 
> :lol:


I wish! Hadn't even had lunch (liquid or otherwise :lol: ) when it happened. Combination of big feet, narrow stairs & turning round to talk as I went! :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I just have to make sure that it is better than 2014! It could all be a matter of attitude! Lets hope so! How are things in Edern today?


Raining! With any luck it will dampen the fireworks :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Happy New year to our friends Down Under and to those who will celebrate before us in the UK. I hope that 2015 will be a better year for us all
> 
> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


Those are great photos. The second one is stunning particularly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wish! Hadn't even had lunch (liquid or otherwise :lol: ) when it happened. Combination of big feet, narrow stairs & turning round to talk as I went! :roll:


So sorry about your leg, Kate. Wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best for 2015 x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy New Year to those of you who are already in 2015. Stay safe to those of us who have yet to enter the new year. Our family will stay home and be uneventful which is our normal way of ringing in the new year. My DH wants me to make a breakfast casserole for New Year's morning and he will make a turkey dinner for late afternoon when DS#1 gets off from work. Sounds good to me. Matthew is taking a short break from drawing and playing his new video game. He went shopping with my DH and me today. He is all about only getting what is on my list and not a thing more. Good thing DH was there to buffer that one for me. DH and Matthew don't usually go shopping with me, but we went out to lunch and the store was across the street from where we ate. I didn't deviate from my list too much so it went well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


It is beautiful. I have a feeling it will get worn a lot.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwenie, the Random Thoughts were funny and sooo true.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


That is a lovely jacket. :thumbup: I hope you had a good Christmas, too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lovely jacket. :thumbup: I hope you had a good Christmas, too.


Happy new year to you Norma xxx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think so. This is a new type of op where they do not cut the cruciate ligament. I will have to have phsyiotherapy afterwards and my specialist says it will take a year to be completely recovered, but it will be worth it.


I am curious as to what they will be doing. Sounds interesting. I wish you well with this.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy New Year to those of you who are already in 2015. Stay safe to those of us who have yet to enter the new year. Our family will stay home and be uneventful which is our normal way of ringing in the new year. My DH wants me to make a breakfast casserole for New Year's morning and he will make a turkey dinner for late afternoon when DS#1 gets off from work. Sounds good to me. Matthew is taking a short break from drawing and playing his new video game. He went shopping with my DH and me today. He is all about only getting what is on my list and not a thing more. Good thing DH was there to buffer that one for me. DH and Matthew don't usually go shopping with me, but we went out to lunch and the store was across the street from where we ate. I didn't deviate from my list too much so it went well.


We re at hkme too. Have a happy new year and give Matthew a hug for me xx
We


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thank you for all the kind words about DGD partner and Quinn,sometimes Quinn is his dads double then he pulls a face and looks just like his mum.
> 
> I think I might try making placemats using blanket pattern but using crochet cotton, got small sized crochet hooks but no cotton must look on line for that


The blanket pattern would make nice placemats!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am curious as to what they will be doing. Sounds interesting. I wish you well with this.


Thank you Mary. I will find out more at the pre op appointment. X


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> some photos from early this morning..first one eldest DD took at her home in Kinglassie approx 5 miles from me others I took approx an hour later at my house


What gorgeous pictures! I hope they foretell a happy New Year! !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The end of 2014 seems better already- I will be praying that I can keep that momentum!


And we are all praying right along with you for the same Julie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, in a way I am looking forward to it. At least it will give me a good excuse to sit and knit xx


Glad you will be able to knit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's six o'clock here right now - should be bells ringing to ring in the new year for you Josephine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> We re at hkme too. Have a happy new year and give Matthew a hug for me xx
> We


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> This year has stunk to high heaven. Our sweet sugar glider had an eye infection a week and a half ago so off to the vet. We got medication and it was clearing up then Christmas Day Dora got real listless so I called the next day to make an appointment. We got her to eat her super worms and this special soup I make for her ( I used a plastic syringe ). She lapped it up, she loves her soup. Well I noticed Saturday her left side looked puffy then last night there was a hard knot. We had a 10:00 am appointment and on the way she died. She had cancer. The Vet said with Suggies it comes on very quickly and there is nothing you can do about it and they never survive the surgery. So DH and I cried all the way home and had a little funeral in our back yard. We just buried our sweet dog Tony and now Dora. This year we lost Oscar (dog ) Tony Di ( Suggie )and now Dora. We still have Larry our English parakeet. I'm such an animal lover this just breaks my heart.
> Later on we plan on packaging up all of Dora and Di's bedding,toys,wheels( expensive ones that actually keeps their nails trimmed ) and sell their cages and donate it to the Rescue that use to be here in Las Vegas but moved to Texas. I use to Foster for them.
> 
> Have a good day dear friends.


I am sorry.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's six o'clock here right now - should be bells ringing to ring in the new year for you Josephine. --- sam


They are for my son in France, we have another hour to go :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the beading things--have to back them/put on clasps and tidy up the ends, of course. In some ways this is a lot like knitting.


Very pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our country could do more of this..we have very long waiting lists (3-4 years) for people to get into Section 8 housing where their rent is subsidized by tax payers. I'm sure the people who own the buildings get a tax break too, but it must not be much because there aren't people clamoring to build Section 8 housing.


The system here needs a major overhaul- at the moment everything is weighted in favour of the landlord, but as more and more can no longer afford even to get started in Home Ownership, there needs to be more certainty for tenants. Auckland and Christchurch have ridiculously high house prices, and in the last year or so the size of the initial deposit has been greatly increased by decree.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Random Thoughts As We Age . . .


Many of these had me laughing out loud!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy new year to you Norma xxx


Happy New Year/Bwlyddan Newydd Dda PurpleFi. Have a prosperous year.

PS Purple is Puce in Welsh. It just hasn't got the same ring has it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Raining! With any luck it will dampen the fireworks :thumbup:


Our fireworks last night- although a few had saved some special rockets, were neither as loud nor as long lasting as I had feared. Do you go out for your constitutional in the rain- or does it vary with how very wet it is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy New Year to those of you who are already in 2015. Stay safe to those of us who have yet to enter the new year. Our family will stay home and be uneventful which is our normal way of ringing in the new year. My DH wants me to make a breakfast casserole for New Year's morning and he will make a turkey dinner for late afternoon when DS#1 gets off from work. Sounds good to me. Matthew is taking a short break from drawing and playing his new video game. He went shopping with my DH and me today. He is all about only getting what is on my list and not a thing more. Good thing DH was there to buffer that one for me. DH and Matthew don't usually go shopping with me, but we went out to lunch and the store was across the street from where we ate. I didn't deviate from my list too much so it went well.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy New Year/Bwlyddan Newydd Dda PurpleFi. Have a prosperous year.
> 
> PS Purple is Puce in Welsh. It just hasn't got the same ring has it?


Thanks Norma and no l don't think I'd like yo be called Puce! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And we are all praying right along with you for the same Julie!


Thanks so much, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Norma and no l don't think I'd like yo be called Puce! :lol:


I always think of Puce as a colour for faces?!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Beautiful jacket, beautiful model!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always think of Puce as a colour for faces?!


That's how l pictured it. My mum used to say someone lookec puce with rage :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


Sounds like 2015 will be MOT year for you!! I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. All the very best. Hugs xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'llforgive you as long as it is your team winning xxx Happy new year, we still have 7 and a bit hours to go.


I asked MAryanne if she found it hard to go against the purple team-no she said but if she was to follow anyone other than the local team it would be the Hobart Hurricanes (the purple ones).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I asked MAryanne if she found it hard to go against the purple team-no she said but if she was to follow anyone other than the local team it would be the Hobart Hurricanes (the purple ones).


That's ok then. HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like 2015 will be MOT year for you!! I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. All the very best. Hugs xx


Thanks Angela, Mr P suggested a complete overhaul, new bodywork and a paint spray :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh Kate! I'm sorry to hear that, what a way to start 2015! As you say, you'll just have to sit and knit. I'm sure Luke will be fascinated by that "thing" on Grandma's leg! Hope the next six weeks pass quickly. Love and hugs for 2015.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Bet she appreciates the nice warm jumper now that the cold weather has come in.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

yes it is Sam, it is shaped and has a seam down the back. lyn



thewren said:


> that is beautiful melyn - such even knitting. was the hood done in one piece. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


what a good excuse you will have then for sitting and knitting. They are usually so successful you won't know yourself after,


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> That's how l pictured it. My mum used to say someone lookec puce with rage :shock:


I Binged it and seems there are 2 versions of "puce"-- one purple brown (supposedly the color of flea blood droppings after the sheet is laundered) and very bright green. Seems to be divided by countries. Purple's mom's idea seems to be closer to right.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB, do take care of yourself and get that leg healed! So sorry it happened.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Angela, Mr P suggested a complete overhaul, new bodywork and a paint spray :lol:


Tell Mr. p in that case you'd trade him in for a newer model!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I Binged it and seems there are 2 versions of "puce"-- one purple brown (supposedly the color of flea blood droppings after the sheet is laundered) and very bright green. Seems to be divided by countries. Purple's mom's idea seems to be closer to right.


According to my mum she was always right!.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Tell Mr. p in that case you'd trade him in for a newer model!!! LOL!
> Junek


I would, but after 47 years I've only just got this model run in


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year to all my dear friends!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh no! But as you say good oppurtinity to knit lots and catch up with KP. You will get used to the crutches. Hope it stays relatively pain free. What will you do about Luke for now? Or too soon to know yet? Sounds like an OK break if you must have one.

Talking of falling Maryannes wrist is hurting less this morning so I think it should be OK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nearly mid night here, Mr P is off to first foot. And then we are off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not feeling great today, yesterday I had a migraine that I couldn't get rid of & took several meds,I think my stomach is just complaining from them. we are supposed to go out for supper with friends so I hope it is more settled by then.


Hope you are soon feeling better-sometimes the meds make you feel almost as bad. When mine were so frequent I needed to take something for my stomach as it was starting to give problems as well. Sounds like Gwen with her hassles on her new RA meds.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

2015here, HAPPY NEW YEAR and night night x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, almost embarrassed to say we do indeed have heat. But I have t.v. in bedroom and stay warmer under electric blanket. Unless I've been to Zuma, walked or done yoga my own circulation makes for chill with cold extremities. Good thing I live on a desert.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - did you see the recipe I gave last week for little gingerbread houses for the edge of the cup like your Christmas tree? very cute.
> 
> I never dreamed you built huge arenas for cricket - that looks like one of our football stadium. how many does it hold.? --- sam


This is used for football and cricket- in fact the reason for upgrading it was so it could be used for football. Around 53,000 capacity. Last night had a record crowd for a domestic cricket match at just over 43,000. Only opened fully last year (2014 that is).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Angela, Mr P suggested a complete overhaul, new bodywork and a paint spray :lol:


Purple of course!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> 2015here, HAPPY NEW YEAR and night night x


Happy New Year. Sweet dreams. xx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...Hope your leg heals without complications. Luke will certainly find it fascinating until he realizes that Grandma has limitations on what she can do. 

I have opened a bottle of wine which I seldom do. I figure with a long weekend off from work, I could enjoy a glass or two for a few nights and then back to my normal routine of just ice water or tea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - I would have a hard time remembering that. does anyone live in the northern territory? --- sam


A few years ago I went to Darwin- posted photos of crocodiels and ant nests among other things. Darwin is the capital of the Northern Territory. It is sparsly populated but definitely well occupied. Alice Springs is also in the Norhtern Territoy (most people go to Uluru/Ayres Rock from Alice Springs).
If ypu look at a map of Australia the eastern states are on the east side (believe it or not!), then in th emiddle is SOuth Austrlaia and the Northern Territoy-easy to remeber which is which as we are in the southern part of the central section. The Western Australia is a huge state that takes up all the Western side of the country. And then Tasmania is the island off the southern section of the east coast. (and they are on Eastern Standard Time and have daylight saving).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is david feeling now? --- sam


He's picking up slowly. At least he is doing things now other than just sleeping. Sees the surgeon again next week and has packs that were put in removed. That sounds like a terrible thing. They are inthe sinus behind the forehead. But David is hoping htt once they are out he will feel better. And he might small better too! He smells of iodine at the moment if I get too close as the packs are soaked in iodine!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think so. This is a new type of op where they do not cut the cruciate ligament. I will have to have phsyiotherapy afterwards and my specialist says it will take a year to be completely recovered, but it will be worth it.


Sounds like a good thing to me. Not cutting a ligament has got to be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> He's picking up slowly. At least he is doing things now other than just sleeping. Sees the surgeon again next week and has packs that were put in removed. That sounds like a terrible thing. They are inthe sinus behind the forehead. But David is hoping htt once they are out he will feel better. And he might small better too! He smells of iodine at the moment if I get too close as the packs are soaked in iodine!


Oh my, not a fun operation at all and so close to the brain. Will be glad when all this is cleared up and he gets the green light.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's how l pictured it. My mum used to say someone lookec puce with rage :shock:


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always think of Puce as a colour for faces?!


I thought of it as a pale pink-which fits with it for faces. So googled it- and it is deep reddish purple, though it seems some people think of it a green (mainly UK and Europe I gather). 
Apparently Purple it is French for flea and is the colour of fleas!
But no mention of it for face colours- though Purples mother use would fit with the dark red-purplish colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I would, but after 47 years I've only just got this model run in


Starting over again sounds like too much like hard work doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly mid night here, Mr P is off to first foot. And then we are off to bed.


And Happy New Year to you too- I guess it is 2015 foryou by now.
Doesn't seem long since Mr P went first footing for 2014.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Came up here a while ago to check out a wedding gift registry for a wedding Saturday and got distracted. Had planned to head out befor eit got hot, it is now 11am but fortuntatly hasn't yet got hot. 
Fortuntally we live in the city as the city is the only place where major shops are allowed to open on a Public Holiday so I would hav eneede to go tomorrow- when we are looking at 42 which is well over 100. So now to do what I cam eu p for and get out.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We are a little less than 3 hours from midnight and the New Year. 

God's richest blessings on you all.

I pray peace and contentment for each of you in 2015. May you be well, do good work and know that good friends care about you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not going to make it awake to see the new year so will wish everyone of you a Very Happy New Year. Wishing each of you good health, happiness, purpose, contentment, comfort, acceptance and love.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sam*, here is the lace scarf pattern you asked for earlier:

One Row (reversible) Lace Scarf by Turvid M.

Cast on 24 sts. (I used a pair of #4 dpns)

Knit 2 rows.

Knit pattern row: K4, (yo, K2tog, K2), repeat between the ( ) 5 times.

Turn, and repeat pattern row until desired length.

Knit 1 row.

Cast-off loosely. Weave in ends. Block if you want.

Use larger needles than your yarn usually needs. This is very stretchy in length and width.

On Ravelry, this is called "Wonderful One Row Lace Scarf"

Using the yarn dyed at KAP, I got 25 inches x 4 inches from the first 100 yard skein. I will use the second one to make the gift scarf of usable length.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought of it as a pale pink-which fits with it for faces. So googled it- and it is deep reddish purple, though it seems some people think of it a green (mainly UK and Europe I gather).
> Apparently Purple it is French for flea and is the colour of fleas!
> But no mention of it for face colours- though Purples mother use would fit with the dark red-purplish colour.


I would be checking usage in the OED! Have always gone with the deep reddish purple!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I haven't been here much lately, rather busy worrying about my sister and spending Christmas in a totally unexpected way. Please keep her in your prayers. I saw her on Saturday afternoon as a neighbour gave me a lift to the hospital. She was quite poorly and had a bad morning. However she seems much better this afternoon on the phone.She has been seen by a Doctor for the first time since last Tuesday evening. He has ordered tests tomorrow and hopefully she can come home on Wednesday. Unfortunately all her meds have been stopped so they can get accurate test results and she was sounding rather poorly this evening. I hope she has a fairly decent night and that the results are good. I did some shopping this afternoon, nothing exciting, just extra staples as the weather is freezing here, in case we get snowed or frozen in.
> I hope all with health problems improve soon, and all with other troubles get some relief .
> Glad to hear that Julie has some positive news about a new home.
> Thank you to all in the card exchange, they are here as my son forwarded them, and have cheered me this Christmas. I hope mine were received by those on my list. I love them all, particularly the deer from Matthew.
> Take care all. Thanks for prayers and caring.


Martina, I am keeping your sister in my prayers. Thank you for your card!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It is 10:39PM here. I would like to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year! I am hoping I am catching all time zones this way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The system here needs a major overhaul- at the moment everything is weighted in favour of the landlord, but as more and more can no longer afford even to get started in Home Ownership, there needs to be more certainty for tenants. Auckland and Christchurch have ridiculously high house prices, and in the last year or so the size of the initial deposit has been greatly increased by decree.


Re: Rookie's mention of section 8 housing here in the US. If anyone saw how the section 8 homes were treated by the tenants, you would understand why there are not many being built. Even in regular, non subsidized, rentals, people treat the houses horribly. We have been lucky with the rentals we have owned, and they were well cared for by the tenants. DsisIL was not so fortunate. Each time a renter moved out, not only did they have to paint everything, and replace the carpet, but patch huge holes in walls, ect.

I am not saying that everyone does this, but it is very common. Just trying to explain why there are not many section 8 housing being built.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A little more than two hours to go here. I'll watch the ball drop in Times Square (it will be 11 pm here) and then be off to bed. Happy New Year, everyone!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if it uses a hook I'm a goner - just cannot get used to the way you need to hold everything - it would help if I had another hand. --- sam


Sam, when it gets warm enough to go to Deshler and sit outside the vehicles, we will have to meet and work on it! Two years ago, I taught one of the other ladies that go there. I learned to crochet so long ago that I don't even remember learning. I have only been knitting for about 13 years. I won't promise that I can teach you, but we can work on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew helped me to download the pictures from my camera so I will attempt to post some here. I have to frame the drawing Matthew made for my Christmas gift. The dishcloths and towels were well received.


Matthew did a wonderful job on the cat for your gift, as usual!

I really like the owl and eagle dishcloths, and I have a niece who loves flip flops. Can you point me to the patterns please? I'm glad they were pleased with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthew did a wonderful job on the cat for your gift, as usual!
> 
> I really like the owl and eagle dishcloths, and I have a niece who loves flip flops. Can you point me to the patterns please? I'm glad they were pleased with them.


If you google bunny rabbit dishcloths and look at the images there are quite a few different designs. The one I made is by Judith Prindle and found at dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html. The owl dishcloth I found on Ravelry and it is a Kris Knits design. Kris Knits has some beautiful dishcloth designs. I found the eagle there as well. Kris Knits also has a couple of bunny designs. The hearts came from a Leisure Arts leaflet. I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit

This is what Pacer posted when I asked for the same patterns! Actually I wanted the bunny and the owl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Kate! What a terrible way to end 2014! Praying you will not experience much pain as it heals and hope the healing goes quickly. Like you said though a perfect excuse to just sit and knit. Make sure you have a basket or bin of some sort with all your knitting supplies right next to your chair or have DH "fetch" things for you. Don't try to juggle to much while on those crutches.



KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be checking usage in the OED! Have always gone with the deep reddish purple!


It doesn't mention the puce green but it seems it is widely enough used to warrent consideration. Where this usage comes from is not at all clear though.
It is interesting that the most acceptable meaning is close to the Welsh meaning of the word.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well my darlings,
> I said I wasnt going to do much but ended up vacuuming and sweeping whole house, washing three small loads of clothes, and cooking supper for Jim to have ready for oven. I cleaned up the kitchen and unloaded the dishwasher. Now I am just running between last two loads of clothes. I have his fleece pjs washing so I can dry them before he tries them on for me to hem.
> He has been running errands today. Bought us a new small Christmas tree. The big ones are just to hard for us to handle. Hobby Lobby had all their Christmas decorations on for 80% off. Then he had to go to the drugstore and get my medicine. He came home with us a burger at three but still wanted his supper fixed. He said I could just fix fish sticks but I could tell he wanted the homemade mac and cheese, breaded baked chicken and green beans I had planned. I have been in the kitchen cooking and cleaning up until six and have yet to bake it and feed him. At least all dishes will go in the dishwasher. Grumble, grumble.
> I hope to get my second toe done tonight. Agnes, Thank you so much for the advice. Makes perfect sense now. I have watched every video there is but for some reason got stumped. My socks will be fraternal. Hate it because it is some LYS thread, but wanted them to be made in nice thread as they are a trial pair for my sister. In order to match them, I was going to have to waste way too much yarn. This is Fortisma Socka. I have a file that says Margaret on it and have saved to file all of her advice and any you all have given. She told me about the Turkish co which is dirt simple but at some point will try the Turkish CO. Very Pink uses the short rows to make her toes. So many ways. I am nervous about the heel. Got to go over what Margaret said about the hand and foot length now. I am doing a K3 P1 instep and leg.
> ...


Betty, I hope you didn't over do. That is a good sale on Christmas items! Hope your DH found a tree you both will like. I'm glad he could get you some medicine. You might want to check with the dr. about your shoulder and arm. It doesn't sound good that it hurts so much when you cough, in addition to using it.

My DH loves mac and cheese, especially the home made!

When it comes to the heel, do exactly what it says. Don't think about it, just do it. It will work.

Regarding getting a new dog for yourself. Think about it. My aunt lost her Golden this year. Abby was 13 or 14, I forget now. She said she wouldn't get another because of her age. She is 82. She ended up getting a Golden puppy 2 months ago. She is best friends with her hairdresser and husband. They have dogs also, and kept Abby when my aunt had her knee replacement done, and took Abby with her when ever she went to visit them. They helped select the new puppy and will be taking her when my aunt passes, which should be a long time from now, we hope! She is in pretty good health, considering both of her brothers are gone, one from heart and diabetes, and one from diabetes.

Happy New Year everyone. I am not going to make it to midnight!
And still not caught up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I finished the toddler sweater/sleeveless vest. I'm pretty pleased with it I guess. Took a picture so I could post it and now can't find the plug so I can upload it to my computer. It will turn up eventually and I'll post it. Now to cross my fingers that it will fit the little one. The pattern just gave the chest measurement of 22 inches and his dad measured his chest for me and it was 20" so I'm hoping it will be okay. I'm now going to try making a pretty easy hat...flapper style hat. I want to make one for my oldest DD and for myself. Not sure which I'll start on first.

Very quiet New Year's Eve here; DH already in bed and I'm just piddling around watching tv, knitting and obviously checkin in here.


thewren said:


> gwen dear - I look at the hats you knitted - a sweater is tons easier - back and forth - knit one row - purl one row and on you go. your hat needs decreases and so does the sweater. you would make a beautiful sweater or jacket if you tried - I just know it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing everyone a wonder filled 2015. It will arrive here in 25 minutes and then I'm ff to bed. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my precious angels,
Cant be on here long as I am quite dizzy or drunk from the cough medicine.I have slept most all day here. Still have some fever and pressure in the sinus area. Hope I can sit mor tomorrow.
Just wanted to take a moment and wish you all the Happiest of New Years filled with love, joy, peace, and financial stability.
Will write more when I feel better.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm reading a book in which one of the characters' mother was a great knitter from Estonia. She knitted exquisite Estonian lace and her nickname for her son was nupp- used as a term of endearment even though some in her circle called nupps "Satan's contribution to knitting". After doing nupps in one of the patterns for the advent calander recently I can confirm that they are difficult to work. 
Julie I did think of posting this on the Lace Party but decided not to- otherwise I will get stuck there as well and I am much better at not starting something than stopping after I get going. So if you want to put this interesting little titbit in feel free to do so.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It is 10:45 here in N. Dak. In the good USA. Just crawled I to bed, I have to work tomorrow so we just went out and had a nice quiet dinner with my mom. I made wild rice soup with chicken and mushrooms and we had bread to go with and of course a glass of wine. With no snow this year so far it has not felt like the holiday season, but hurt it has been nice for traveling. Sat and knitted some fingerless gloves tonight. They go so fast. Making them in our college colors since they made it to nationals again for the fourth time in a row. 
I am so hoping the New Year brings peace to our countries and then the best of health and everything else that is good to all of you. And I am going to try and be like Julie and see that glass half full from now on!! Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
I'm not feeling great today, yesterday I had a migraine that I couldn't get rid of & took several meds,I think my stomach is just complaining from them. we are supposed to go out for supper with friends so I hope it is more settled by then. 
Darowil wrote:
Hope you are soon feeling better-sometimes the meds make you feel almost as bad. When mine were so frequent I needed to take something for my stomach as it was starting to give problems as well. Sounds like Gwen with her hassles on her new RA meds.

I was feeling better by mid afternoon, just ate some toast & that seemed to settle my queasiness &, was fine by suppertime. 
We had a nice supper out, I ate lobster for the first time in about 20 yrs, it was their special tonight & was very good. It's 1130 here now but I don't think I will stay up until the New Year.
DH coughed something terrible last night & again today, just can't seem to completely shake this flu/cold/ fever bug we had the beginning of Dec. Seems every time he does much or gets tired he starts coughing again. If he's not better by Friday I think I will make him see the doctor


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you google bunny rabbit dishcloths and look at the images there are quite a few different designs. The one I made is by Judith Prindle and found at dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html. The owl dishcloth I found on Ravelry and it is a Kris Knits design. Kris Knits has some beautiful dishcloth designs. I found the eagle there as well. Kris Knits also has a couple of bunny designs. The hearts came from a Leisure Arts leaflet. I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit
> 
> This is what Pacer posted when I asked for the same patterns! Actually I wanted the bunny and the owl


And, here are some more:

http://blog.knitpicks.com/wpblog/category/52-weeks-of-dishcloths/

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/

Just type in free knitting dishcloth patterns and you'll get many many more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> He's picking up slowly. At least he is doing things now other than just sleeping. Sees the surgeon again next week and has packs that were put in removed. That sounds like a terrible thing. They are inthe sinus behind the forehead. But David is hoping htt once they are out he will feel better. And he might small better too! He smells of iodine at the moment if I get too close as the packs are soaked in iodine!


Sounds nasty to have them packed so long. Can't imagine it will be much fun having that removed. Hopefully he will feel so good when healed that the whole procedure will be worth it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious angels,
> Cant be on here long as I am quite dizzy or drunk from the cough medicine.I have slept most all day here. Still have some fever and pressure in the sinus area. Hope I can sit mor tomorrow.
> Just wanted to take a moment and wish you all the Happiest of New Years filled with love, joy, peace, and financial stability.
> Will write more when I feel better.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


I hope all the meds get you feeling better soon. Take it easy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Still a little over an hour to go to midnight here, but I will send my wishes (we are pretty far behind everyone else!). I wish you all a wonderful year to come, good health, and happiness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Still a little over an hour to go to midnight here, but I will send my wishes (we are pretty far behind everyone else!). I wish you all a wonderful year to come, good health, and happiness.


And here am I thinking that I should have done something about our first evening mel for the year at 5pm and you are still waiting for it to come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It doesn't mention the puce green but it seems it is widely enough used to warrent consideration. Where this usage comes from is not at all clear though.
> It is interesting that the most acceptable meaning is close to the Welsh meaning of the word.


And Norma and my Mum are from the same region of Wales, so may be there is a link there in usage- I wonder if Purple's Mum had a Welsh connection?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, I hope you didn't over do. That is a good sale on Christmas items! Hope your DH found a tree you both will like. I'm glad he could get you some medicine. You might want to check with the dr. about your shoulder and arm. It doesn't sound good that it hurts so much when you cough, in addition to using it.
> 
> My DH loves mac and cheese, especially the home made!
> 
> ...


I hope to be like your aunt, but possibly with a smaller dog- like another corgi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> It is 10:45 here in N. Dak. In the good USA. Just crawled I to bed, I have to work tomorrow so we just went out and had a nice quiet dinner with my mom. I made wild rice soup with chicken and mushrooms and we had bread to go with and of course a glass of wine. With no snow this year so far it has not felt like the holiday season, but hurt it has been nice for traveling. Sat and knitted some fingerless gloves tonight. They go so fast. Making them in our college colors since they made it to nationals again for the fourth time in a row.
> I am so hoping the New Year brings peace to our countries and then the best of health and everything else that is good to all of you. And I am going to try and be like Julie and see that glass half full from now on!! Happy New Year!!!!


Good on you Spider!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always think of Puce as a colour for faces?!


 :XD: It has quite a different image in English. I do have trouble in persuading DGCs saying purple when using English :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> According to my mum she was always right!.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> I'm reading a book in which one of the characters' mother was a great knitter from Estonia. She knitted exquisite Estonian lace and her nickname for her son was nupp- used as a term of endearment even though some in her circle called nupps "Satan's contribution to knitting". After doing nupps in one of the patterns for the advent calander recently I can confirm that they are difficult to work.
> Julie I did think of posting this on the Lace Party but decided not to- otherwise I will get stuck there as well and I am much better at not starting something than stopping after I get going. So if you want to put this interesting little titbit in feel free to do so.


That was very interesting and I did read it from Julie's post :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone from a sodden Fife, the water is coming down in buckets,may you all have a happy healthy and prosperous 2015


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just been back reading the posts....Oh Kate so sorry about your leg that is going to take some getting used to along with the crutches, make the most of the knitting time though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was very interesting and I did read it from Julie's post :thumbup:


I just can't let myself get caught up in another topic like this one- I spend a lot of time here and don't mind that but can't let it happen on another and I know myself too well. One reason I am reluctant to get on Facebook.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil, I know just what you mean. It cuts down my knitting time :thumbdown: but I value the friendships here and I do learn all sorts of things :thumbup: I ration myself!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Norma and my Mum are from the same region of Wales, so may be there is a link there in usage- I wonder if Purple's Mum had a Welsh connection?


My mum's fammily were french, so as you say she took tbe word from the colour of the flea. She used am lot of French words and ohrases in her everyday Englixh..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Finally realized what you all were referring to with the term ''grommits''. I never would have guessed that you meant tubes in the ears for draining fluid from them. I was at a total loss on that one!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: We call them grommits here too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh no, Kate! What a way to be starting the new year. I do hope you continue to see the bright side of your accident and not suffer too much pain. Here's to a lot of knitting and TLC from your DH. Very gentle hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, When I was little we had indelible pencils which we were told not to lick as they were poison. They were always called puce not purple although they were purple!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Melvyn, what a lovely warm jacket. It looks great and must have been a labour of love.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> PurpleFi, When I was little we had indelible pencils which we were told not to lick as they were poison. They were always called puce not purple although they were purple!!


I remember those pencils. Mum always said inedjble!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DH is like that. He can fall asleep anywhere and sleep uninterrupted. I have to say that after a few months of cold laser treatments, I slept last night for 7 hrs. and never woke up. That is unheard of for me for years and years, well, since I was a little girl. I am loving it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh no, Kate! What a way to be starting the new year. I do hope you continue to see the bright side of your accident and not suffer too much pain. Here's to a lot of knitting and TLC from your DH. Very gentle hugs.


Ditto... Oh my goodness! Sorry to hear this. I am glad its not too painful though. So now you will have to be waited on. :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I remember those pencils. Mum always said inedjble!


That is funny :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 2015 is officially here- and the fireworks are going crazy- Ringo is not particularly happy about that- but I've not reacted and he has settled back down.
> I will shortly go back to bed!
> Happy 2015 to Australia in a couple of hours time!


 :thumbup: The local idiots in my area had fireworks going on and off until 1.30. Not impressed.

I see on the news today there have been quite a few injuries from home fireworks... again....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is that all? 42 and 41 here (though the 41 may have come down to 39) and we have a wedding that day so would be nice for the wedding party if the weather was a little cooler.


Sorry... you win. LOL However now they say Sat 41c. Stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> THis can be my last KP posting for 2014, next time you hear from me it will be 2015 for me and all of us downunder.
> Hope we all have a lovely 2015- and for those of you who had a tough 2014 that 2015 is much nicer. But that whatever we face we can have peace in it and know the continued support of this lovely group of friends here on the KTP.
> Farewell for 2014.


Well said.. ditto. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, it would be wonderful if we could meet up.
> Mary, thank you for prayer.
> Took pic of that and socks on IPad camera but attachment part of reply wasn't active so couldn't upload. Will use my camera or MacAirBook.
> I am sitting under electric blanket on high with socks, fleece pants, wool/silk undershirt plus thermal shirt and freezing my booty off. I would never survive in Bonnie's weather.
> My New Year resolution is to play more and continue weight watchers. Start back to watercolor class on Saturday.


 :thumbup: Brrr you must be cold. Happy New Year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 42... only 10pm but I am way too tired. Very crappy sleep las night. 

((((((((( New Year Hugs))))))))))


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be checking usage in the OED! Have always gone with the deep reddish purple!


I've never understood it to be any form of green! Like you, think it is a deep red purple, and generally associate it with apoplectic rage...... Or "unwellness"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: It has quite a different image in English. I do have trouble in persuading DGCs saying purple when using English :XD:


This was rather what I had suspected! After all I think Purple's Mum was a true Cockney- *Purple * please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Happy New Year everyone from a sodden Fife, the water is coming down in buckets,may you all have a happy healthy and prosperous 2015


Rain? A Scot talking of Rain, for good old Scotch Mist? except you say you've got it in buckets? 
Ah well that is what makes Scotland so green and lush!

By now we could actually do with a little more than what is coming, God Given- we have swung from warm and wet to warm/hot and dry- we are still green though, for the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My mum's fammily were french, so as you say she took tbe word from the colour of the flea. She used am lot of French words and ohrases in her everyday Englixh..


Purple! please excuse my missapprehension I had thought your Mum to be a true Cockney- - My mistake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: The local idiots in my area had fireworks going on and off until 1.30. Not impressed.
> 
> I see on the news today there have been quite a few injuries from home fireworks... again....


With those, and the fires they cause- is why I usually alert the emergency services when they are being let off.
As it is now 12 30 here give or take, the whole world has now caught up and is in 2015

BTW Angelam has half a birthday left!

*Happy Happy Birthday Angela!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've never understood it to be any form of green! Like you, think it is a deep red purple, and generally associate it with apoplectic rage...... Or "unwellness"


Apoplectic-- that is the word that was escaping me last night- definitely the way I have always heard it- as Puce with rage!
But as Norma rightly says that is not the Welsh Meaning!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apoplectic-- that is the word that was escaping me last night- definitely the way I have always heard it- as Puce with rage!
> But as Norma rightly says that is not the Welsh Meaning!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was rather what I had suspected! After all I think Purple's Mum was a true Cockney- *Purple * please correct me if I am wrong!


Hi Julie, it's my Dad and me that are cockney, my Mum was born in west London and her family came from Devon and France


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With those, and the fires they cause- is why I usually alert the emergency services when they are being let off.
> As it is now 12 30 here give or take, the whole world has now caught up and is in 2015
> 
> BTW Angelam has half a birthday left!
> ...


Thanks Julie. Having a very lazy morning today so feel as if I still have the whole day before me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, it's my Dad and me that are cockney, my Mum was born in west London and her family came from Devon and France


Were they therefore by any chance of Huguenot extraction?

My best neighbours ever- Fred and Rose (Surname escaping me) in Titirangi were Genuine Cockneys- but had very little time for the ex, and how he was treating me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Julie. Having a very lazy morning today so feel as if I still have the whole day before me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Thanks Julie. Having a very lazy morning today so feel as if I still have the whole day before me!


The birthday girl deserves that!  Happy Bithday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The birthday girl deserves that!  Happy Birthday


Wonder why this has not worked! oh I see given TIME it did function!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Julie. Having a very lazy morning today so feel as if I still have the whole day before me!


Happy Birthday Angela and a very happy and knitting filled new year xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were they therefore by any chance of Huguenot extraction?
> 
> My best neighbours ever- Fred and Rose (Surname escaping me) in Titirangi were Genuine Cockneys- but had very little time for the ex, and how he was treating me.


There is a possiblity they were Huguenots, but we are having a lot of trouble tracing the family roots in France even though they had an unusual surname. Luckily my son does not live to far from Nante where the family records are kept so sometime I will take his French partner with me and see what we can find. My great great grandfather is buried in a non conformist cemetry in London. We have been researching family history for over 30 years and this is the bit that has us stumped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Signing out now for a bit- thankfully starting to feel tired again so may get some of that elusive sleep. Just wish I had some certainty as to where I will end up- but may well have to wait on that for the 15th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is a possiblity they were Huguenots, but we are having a lot of trouble tracing the family roots in France even though they had an unusual surname. Luckily my son does not live to far from Nante where the family records are kept so sometime I will take his French partner with me and see what we can find. My great great grandfather is buried in a non conformist cemetry in London. We have been researching family history for over 30 years and this is the bit that has us stumped.


The ex is from Somerset way (partly) so it is very much part of Bronwen's Heritage. I think their family were printers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angela have a lovely birthday- and how early in the new year were you born?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonder why this has not worked! oh I see given TIME it did function!


I spelt color the english way ;-)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The birthday girl deserves that!  Happy Bithday


Happy Birthday greetings from Guernsey too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I spelt color the english way ;-)


You spelt Colour correctly! Not in american- not our fault computers are unable to handle the English Language!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Angela. May your day be filled with many wonderful blessings.

Now that everyone has made it into the New Year...be it be a wonderful year filled with blessings and new knitting memories.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH found my cable connector for the camera to computer OUTSIDE ON THE DECK.....Sydney had swiped it off my side table stupid dog. Anyway, here is the little sleeveless vest I've managed to knit for my friends toddler. Like I said before, for a first time attempt I'm fairly pleased. Not great but good enough.

By the way, Happy Birthday Angela! May be a little late but well wishes are just as sincere.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday Angela and a very happy and knitting filled new year xxx


Thanks Norma and Josephine. Hope you're having a good start to 2015 as well. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH found my cable connector for the camera to computer OUTSIDE ON THE DECK.....Sydney had swiped it off my side table stupid dog. Anyway, here is the little sleeveless vest I've managed to knit for my friends toddler. Like I said before, for a first time attempt I'm fairly pleased. Not great but good enough.
> 
> By the way, Happy Birthday Angela! May be a little late but well wishes are just as sincere.


I guess at least there is some learning happening for Sydney- he COULD have chewed it! This is the vest that is 22 inches? I am sure s/he will look very handsome in it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angela have a lovely birthday- and how early in the new year were you born?


Thanks Darowil. I've no idea how early I was born - my Mother never seemed to talk about "those things". I think I just happened!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is that vest. I'm hoping it will fit. I used double strands of DK which the pattern said you could instead of bulky. It is for a little boy. They are expecting a girl in June. Need to get Melody's pattern I guess. Hope all is well with her.

Happy New Year again to everyone.


Lurker 2 said:


> I guess at least there is some learning happening for Sydney- he COULD have chewed it! This is the vest that is 22 inches? I am sure s/he will look very handsome in it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I would, but after 47 years I've only just got this model run in


Yes, it would be hard training a new model!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cute vest for baby, Gwen.

Happy b-day Angela.

Glad all made it into the new year-- may it be a better year than 2014 in all ways.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthew did a wonderful job on the cat for your gift, as usual!
> 
> I really like the owl and eagle dishcloths, and I have a niece who loves flip flops. Can you point me to the patterns please? I'm glad they were pleased with them.


I have them saved in my library in Ravelry or in my downloads. I originally found the flipflop dishcloth in knittingpatterncentral.com free knitted dishcloths. They have a huge selection to pick from. The Eagle and Owl are from downcloverlaine. Downcloverlaine and Kris knits both have wonderful dishcloth patterns for free. They are wonderful patterns and well written.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With those, and the fires they cause- is why I usually alert the emergency services when they are being let off.
> As it is now 12 30 here give or take, the whole world has now caught up and is in 2015
> 
> BTW Angelam has half a birthday left!
> ...


So sorry I missed your birthday, Angela!! I hope you celebrated and can continue the celebrations a long as possible!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH found my cable connector for the camera to computer OUTSIDE ON THE DECK.....Sydney had swiped it off my side table stupid dog. Anyway, here is the little sleeveless vest I've managed to knit for my friends toddler. Like I said before, for a first time attempt I'm fairly pleased. Not great but good enough.
> 
> By the way, Happy Birthday Angela! May be a little late but well wishes are just as sincere.


It's darling!! I sure the parents will love it...the baby could care less! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS, Pacer, Gwen, Kansas g-ma, thank you all for all these kind birthday wishes. I'm having a wonderfully lazy day, still eating left overs so not much cooking!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!!

Kate - so sorry to hear about your fall and resulting broken leg -- hope it heals quickly and well and that you're not in awful pain. I hope you build a moat of yarn and fun things around you and you just indulge in as much knitting and other fun things as you can.

Angela - Belated Happy Birthday -- hope it was a good one.

Gwen - cute vest.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So sorry I missed your birthday, Angela!! I hope you celebrated and can continue the celebrations a long as possible!
> Junek


Thanks June, you haven't missed it at all, it's still only early afternoon here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH found my cable connector for the camera to computer OUTSIDE ON THE DECK.....Sydney had swiped it off my side table stupid dog. Anyway, here is the little sleeveless vest I've managed to knit for my friends toddler. Like I said before, for a first time attempt I'm fairly pleased. Not great but good enough.
> 
> By the way, Happy Birthday Angela! May be a little late but well wishes are just as sincere.


Well done Gwen on getting it done.

I might try going to bed again- David was breathing heavily earlier and I wasn't really tired so got up. Not snoring but heavy blocked noise breathing is not very conucive to sleeping. If it hasn't settled I will head to the spare bed. Better than the couch the other night when Mum was here and David was snoring. Might first go down and put on the dishwasher.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well done Gwen on getting it done.
> 
> I might try going to bed again- David was breathing heavily earlier and I wasn't really tired so got up. Not snoring but heavy blocked noise breathing is not very conucive to sleeping. If it hasn't settled I will head to the spare bed. Better than the couch the other night when Mum was here and David was snoring. Might first go down and put on the dishwasher.


I set my alarm to check on the breakfast casserole and have been up every since then. I am on the second load of laundry, have the turkey in the sink for last minute thawing (it was almost thawed), knitting on a panel for knitting group next week and checking in her while I knit. So much for sleeping in-I did that yesterday though.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Will add my happy birthday wishes ...happy birthday Angelam x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a shame. That sounds very painful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Agnes!!! you did not need that! I sincerely hope it is the LAST accident of 2015 for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Oh no, owwww. Take care of it by keeping it propped up. Time to knit or crochet, I think.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Ouch!! What's going on up there in Scotland? First Kate now you. Are they not putting so much water with the Scotch these days?? Take care, I hope it heals fast. Many thanks for the birthday wishes - so far so good, I'm taking things very easily!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> Angela - Belated Happy Birthday -- hope it was a good one.
> 
> Thanks Rookie, not belated at all. Happy New year to you!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, Hope you have a Happy Birthday.
Agnes, sorry you've had another painful accident. Nail injuries, toe or finger are always so painful.take care.
Purple, what is a" nonconformist" cemetery? Type of religion? I have not heard that term before. I'm going to look up Cockney too, I've heard that but don't know what it is. Always learn something by visiting here.

I hope my dentist office is open tomorrow, but not holding my breath. Last night when I brushed my teeth a chunk came out of my bottom front tooth leaving a sharp jagged edge, it's driving me nuts. I have been planing to make an appointment for about 3 months but just hasn't happened, hope I don't have to wait too long. I'm sure this will be an expensive fix as I think only a crown will fix it.
We are having very weird New Years weather, last night when we left the resturant it was drizzling, freezing rain, when we left our friends it was snowing like the devil. It's still snowing a bit & getting colder, by tomorrow night -27C/-20F so back to reality.
DH says he feels better this morning so I hope we will finally get this bug out of our house. His friend told him he has been sick off & on for 2 months, soon as he overdoes it he's sick again. Hope we don't have that to look forward to.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness Agnes! Do put your foot up and if possible put an ice pack on it to relieve the throbbing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no! But as you say good oppurtinity to knit lots and catch up with KP. You will get used to the crutches. Hope it stays relatively pain free. What will you do about Luke for now? Or too soon to know yet? Sounds like an OK break if you must have one.
> 
> Talking of falling Maryannes wrist is hurting less this morning so I think it should be OK.


Glad her wrist is feeling better. We'll still have Luke....grandpa will just have to step up to the mark a bit more! My friend who's a doctor says if you have to break a bone, the fibula's one of the best ones!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks June, you haven't missed it at all, it's still only early afternoon here.


With friends all around the world, since Julie posted it, I wasn't sure it hadn't been yesterday. My DBIL is also a New Year baby!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Oh, my dear,not the best way to start the new year!!
Hope the throbbing soon stops. Not only did you hurt yourself but then had to clean up blood.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Agnes...take care of that foot. Sit back and prop up that foot. Do you have someone who can help you out for a couple of days while that tries to heal?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Angelam has half a birthday left!
> 
> *Happy Happy Birthday Angela!*


From me too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, Happy Birthday.
Agnes, ouch, that sounds painful.
Gwen, nice vest.
I knit heel flap and heel on lace sock. Maybe I can finish on Friday. We have to go to UCLA for check up on Al's stent.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were they therefore by any chance of Huguenot extraction?
> 
> My best neighbours ever- Fred and Rose (Surname escaping me) in Titirangi were Genuine Cockneys- but had very little time for the ex, and how he was treating me.


Do hope it wasn't West! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Oh Agnes, and the year's only just started!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela. 
Happy New Year to all.
Sorry but I haven't much time to post at the moment with looking after my sister and her cat. Will have to call the Dr tomorrow if she doesn't improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do hope it wasn't West! :lol:


No I've remembered she was Rose Sanderson, but your reference to Rose West has me stumped- I've been an exile too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> Happy New Year to all.
> Sorry but I haven't much time to post at the moment with looking after my sister and her cat. Will have to call the Dr tomorrow if she doesn't improve.


Martina! I am so sorry to hear your sister does not seem to be improving. Maybe it does have to be a call for the doctor. As by my reckoning you are now late afternoon, that means tomorrow for you, but what is our today- being Friday here- 6 a.m., I will head out at 8 to explore just exactly how far the house I would like for Ringo's sake will take me off the bus route- allowing that this house is incredibly conveniently situated apart from being on a dangerous bend. There will be no local posting box, nor local shops, nor easy to reach train station, but what the heck, if Ringo is welcome , that is where we will go.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, owwww. Take care of it by keeping it propped up. Time to knit or crochet, I think.


Add some ice-- this is all good advice-- and lets you knit--knit--knit!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So sorry I missed your birthday, Angela!! I hope you celebrated and can continue the celebrations a long as possible!
> Junek


Me too, Angela! A very happy birthday to you.

Oh Agnes, that sounds so painful!!! Can you take Ibuprofen? That seems to be the best painkiller for me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I've remembered she was Rose Sanderson, but your reference to Rose West has me stumped- I've been an exile too long.


She was a British serial killer along with her husband Fred,they comitted the crimes during the 1990's.there is plenty info on line about them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> She was a British serial killer along with her husband Fredthey comitted the crimes during the 1990's


Ah well! Fred and Rose were both safely in their graves by then!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela.

May it be a very special day for you as we are thankful for your presence here and celebrate with you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How special to be born on the first day of the new year.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Agnes sorry about your accident. Hope your poor toe is better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm pretty behind on here now and must get to studying. Not very good at it now after a life of retirement, but tomorrow I am going for more training on the cold-laser machine. It is rather exciting to learn more though and it was a fabulous feeling to help my grandchildren's dog to be in less pain. 

Quite cold today at 24F/-4C. Still nothing to the temperatures out west and where Bonnie is.

I'm going to have to see if we have heard from Designer. Hope she is just busy with family and making new friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm pretty behind on here now and must get to studying. Not very good at it now after a life of retirement, but tomorrow I am going for more training on the cold-laser machine. It is rather exciting to learn more though and it was a fabulous feeling to help my grandchildren's dog to be in less pain.
> 
> Quite cold today at 24F/-4C. Still nothing to the temperatures out west and where Bonnie is.
> 
> I'm going to have to see if we have heard from Designer. Hope she is just busy with family and making new friends.


Designer has not posted here for several days now.

But posted on another thread on the 30th December.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well! Fred and Rose were both safely in their graves by then!


think he is dead but am sure she is still in jail


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> Happy New Year to all.
> Sorry but I haven't much time to post at the moment with looking after my sister and her cat. Will have to call the Dr tomorrow if she doesn't improve.


Martina, so sorry your sister isn't improving. Yes, definitely the doctor. You must be so worried. Healing wishes coming her way along with prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My computer keys are sticking and words are coming up with letters missing. However, I can't use that as an excuse for saying Kehinkle when I should have said Melyn. Sorry I got the name wrong when commenting on the sweater. I looked at the photo and thought Kathy. Two lovely ladies but countries apart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> think he is dead but am sure she is still in jail


Hopefully thinking through her sins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My computer keys are sticking and words are coming up with letters missing. However, I can't use that as an excuse for saying Kehinkle when I should have said Melyn. Sorry I got the name wrong.


No put that one down to a CRAFT moment!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


Melyn, beautiful sweater & daughter. So much time, effort and love put into knitting it. Your knitting is so even and the patience it took to knit it beyond what I could do. Love the hood. :thumbup: :thumbup: So convenient when it gets too windy or starts to drizzle. Perfect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No put that one down to a CRAFT moment!!!!!!!


Yes, and there is a resemblance since Kathy got her hair cut and I looked at the picture and not the name.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off to find my books and get studying. Training is tomorrow. Hope I do ok. A long time since I've done anything like this, however, I'm sure knitting and challenging myself has kept my brain sharper than it would have been doing nothing. Well, hopefully. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Melyn, beautiful sweater & daughter. So much time, effort and love put into knitting it. Your knitting is so even and the patience it took to knit it beyond what I could do. Love the hood. :thumbup: :thumbup: So convenient when it gets too windy or starts to drizzle. Perfect.


Daralene!!! Naughty naughty lady- who knitted that beautiful animal blanket for Bentley?- ofcourse you could knit a hooded jacket, I think you are just having a down moment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Agnes! Dear heart--hope the toe isn't too rough on you. I lost a toenail last year and I know how much that hurts. And I echo that this should be the last accident for the year!

Martina, healing & positive thoughts for your sister.

Happy birthday to all who have celebrated in the past few days and today; I've been a bit out of the loop lately, so I think I missed some. 

Today is still cold. Our "big snowstorm" turned out to be about 1/2" in all (they'd said we were getting 4" ). We should know better by now!

I have set a goal to work with only the supplies I have and not buy anything for as long as possible this year--should be interesting to say the least.  But I really do need to get rid of a lot of things, and it may force me to get back to things I've needed/wanted to do for a long time. We shall see how it goes.

I did order a copy of the milk soap recipe book, as I could NOT find my copy of the honey cream soap anywhere (I have all the things to make it, but don't have the recipe!). It wasn't much and now I will be sure I know where it is. 

Now I need to get some other things done--a bit of cleaning and laundry are waiting for me. Whoopee. Heh.

Hugs & blessings to all, and I'll catch up again as soon as I can!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer has not posted here for several days now.
> 
> But posted on another thread on the 30th December.


Oh Good. As long as she is in good health and not back in the hospital.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am feeling rather productive--which I really need right now.
> 
> Bonnie, I do think it's faster than working on fabric or leather, though I haven't done much of that (which may be why I am so slow!). For the ones that will be appliqued onto the jacket, I will back the piece with fabric and sew it around the edges.
> 
> ...


We can get the looms between $10-30 here not bad at all. The beads aren't too bad priced either. Think I will pick up one for her and get her started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get the looms between $10-30 here not bad at all. The beads aren't too bad priced either. Think I will pick up one for her and get her started.


How are things, Caren?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We can get the looms between $10-30 here not bad at all. The beads aren't too bad priced either. Think I will pick up one for her and get her started.


I hope she enjoys it--and I know my loom wasn't much, though I have had it for a long time now. I also found some info on making one from an old frame and some small nails! But that might be a little too big unless one found a long, thin frame.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Crocheted a washcloth this morning. Don't do much crochet so even half double crochet new to me. Now working on decreasing stitches picked up from heel. Watching Harry Potter DVD while I knit.
DH is putting in part for washer so will run a couple of loads when washer fixed.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy New Year!!! I spent yesterday cleaning my craft room and our bedroom moving furniture and mopping sweeping dusting etc. Still trying to get stuff caught up from not being done for so long. Taking today easy and watching movies with DH. Will be back at it tomorrow trying to get through some closets and then take whatever I've gotten together to the 2nd hand shop on Saturday morning. Was in bed by 1030 last night and DH was already sound asleep so neither one of us saw midnight. 

Hallmark movies and mysteries is doing a marathon of Hart to Hart and again on Sunday love that show. When i was little wanted to find a husband just like Mr. H. Found one in personality, just not financially, which is just fine. Prayers and hugs will try to catch up at some point


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo.....that just makes me cringe for you! Sorry you've had this incident. Hope stops throbbing soon and heals quickly.



agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting Friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished knitting my oldest DD a flapper style hat using bulky yarn; a quick and easy knit. Now I'm off to knit a pair of fingerless gloves. TTYL


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
> Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting Friends.


Hope you feel better soon.....hopefully that will be all as they usually come in 3's so Kate me and you should be the end of accidents


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

For Railyn: So sorry about the fall. It is so easy to lose our balance and especially, while leaning over when the blood also rushes to our head. Things can happen so quickly. Be careful and take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm pretty behind on here now and must get to studying. Not very good at it now after a life of retirement, but tomorrow I am going for more training on the cold-laser machine. It is rather exciting to learn more though and it was a fabulous feeling to help my grandchildren's dog to be in less pain.
> 
> Quite cold today at 24F/-4C. Still nothing to the temperatures out west and where Bonnie is.
> 
> I'm going to have to see if we have heard from Designer. Hope she is just busy with family and making new friends.


Not too cold here today but back to the deep freeze by the weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Happy New Year!!! I spent yesterday cleaning my craft room and our bedroom moving furniture and mopping sweeping dusting etc. Still trying to get stuff caught up from not being done for so long. Taking today easy and watching movies with DH. Will be back at it tomorrow trying to get through some closets and then take whatever I've gotten together to the 2nd hand shop on Saturday morning. Was in bed by 1030 last night and DH was already sound asleep so neither one of us saw midnight.
> 
> Hallmark movies and mysteries is doing a marathon of Hart to Hart and again on Sunday love that show. When i was little wanted to find a husband just like Mr. H. Found one in personality, just not financially, which is just fine. Prayers and hugs will try to catch up at some point


How is your DH doing these days? Glad you are getting some stuff done around the house. Today is a laundry, cooking, cleaning all those dishes and knitting day. Yesterday was my lazy day of reading a book, knitting and some cooking.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
> Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting Friends.


Oh dear. I hope you are not hurt. Although it hurts the pride, you were wise to call for professional help getting up rather than have DH on the floor with you and not doing well either. Can you imagine what the firemen would say if both of you were on the floor and couldn't get up!!!! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
> Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting Friends.


Good thing all that was seriously hurt was your pride.take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished knitting my oldest DD a flapper style hat using bulky yarn; a quick and easy knit. Now I'm off to knit a pair of fingerless gloves. TTYL


Will we get to see a picture?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh dear. I hope you are not hurt. Although it hurts the pride, you were wise to call for professional help getting up rather than have DH on the floor with you and not doing well either. Can you imagine what the firemen would say if both of you were on the floor and couldn't get up!!!! Take care of yourself.


No, what would the firemen say?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it would be hard training a new model!!
> Junek


Especially as this one isn't fully trained yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Ouch! Hope you are now taking it easy. What a wah to start the new year. Healinv hugs x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just ready for bed here. I've had an exhausting birthday doing absolutely nothing! I've had several texts and phone calls from various friends and family and of course all the lovely messages from all of you on KTP. Thank you so much. Even if I can't get to name all of you individually, it just proves what an exceptional group we are together. Love to you all. xx


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I
> 
> My goodness; it seems to be the time for accidents. I'm so sorry. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kate, Agnes, Railyn, I hope you all make speedy recoveries from your accidents. That's quite enough for this year!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not much time on here today but in addition to visiting here, I visited the Lace Party and got such good tips and patterns and links. They are having a KAL for a gorgeous shawl and one lady had a photo of her wound yarn that she puts in side nylon footies to keep her skeins from collapsing as they get smaller. Needless to say, I will be on my way to the Dollar store. Got some studying done but just so tired I'm finding it hard to retain anything. I pushed myself too hard at Christmas and when I do that it sure takes a long time to recover. 

Railyn, see that you fell. How awful. Hope the firemen were handsome enough to make it worthwhile. Not a fun way to get them to visit for sure. Hope there are no lasting effects but I guess you will know more tomorrow when the muscles start talking and bruises show up more. Yes, a hard start to the new year.

I have to see what Kansasgma did. Seems like she had an accident too but I can't find it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie, in England a non conformist is someone who does follow the state religion so they would not be buried in a parish church yard, Abney Park is a huge cemetery in E London where non co formist were burues.
A Cockney is someone who is born within in the sound of Bow Bells in London.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't find what Kansas g ma did but found this:

agnescr wrote:
Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck
_____________________________________

Oh no, :shock: :shock: :shock: This has been quite the day. I have been so lazy and done no work at all, but the day isn't over yet. Needless to say, I think I will stay lazy. Agnes, that must hurt like the dickens. Hope you have something to take for pain and stave off infection.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> No, what would the firemen say?


That is too cute. You and Pacer thinking alike too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We have been to my DDS today. LM made some lonely mini pizza for starters with mozzarella, goats cheese, smoked salmon, chorizo and olives. Then we had a lovrly selection of pasta dishes.

tomorrow, LM and her best friend,DD, grandma and myself are going oit to the panto. We are going to see Alladin. The girls are very excited especially as we have our own box at the theatre.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah, Cashmere, will set your mind at ease. No accidents since the fall Nov 5. I've been being extra careful and really watching what I do.

I did get woke up last night (I assume at midnight) by the fireworks that were half a mile away-- and that without hearing aids, head under covers, etc. Still woke me but rolled over and right back to sleep.

Had breakfast with a bunch of Sr Center friends, then tomorrow we will do lunch. Not eventful, just the way I like it. After lunch I will take a friend to WalMart-- she isn't allowed to drive right now so several of us are working on keeping her mobile.

Supposed to have awful weather coming in Fri night/Sat morn and then be really cold again Sunday. Nice to stay home and knit! 

Today I wore a shawl I thought was finished except for blocking and realized I wanted it larger so frogged the 5 border rows and got it back on needles so I can add about 4 inches to it. Nice and warm (worsted weight, just for everyday around the house) and just my colors-- olive, orange, gold, brown. May put a diff border as the one I used wanted to roll.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, know LM and friend will enjoy Alladin. How special to have your own box seats.
First wished decreasing ,and now straight shot to toe. 32 st. St., 32 in lace pattern.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> think he is dead but am sure she is still in jail


Yes he hung himself whilst in jail. Sorry Julie, it was the combination of the names that made me giggle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, Cashmere, will set your mind at ease. No accidents since the fall Nov 5. I've been being extra careful and really watching what I do.
> 
> Today I wore a shawl I thought was finished except for blocking and realized I wanted it larger so frogged the 5 border rows and got it back on needles so I can add about 4 inches to it. Nice and warm (worsted weight, just for everyday around the house) and just my colors-- olive, orange, gold, brown. May put a diff border as the one I used wanted to roll.


It must be the way something was posted or just my confused mind. So glad nothing lately and you can keep it that way. Must have been in response to one of the other accidents.

Will we get to see a photo of your lovely shawl. I love those colors. How nice that you like it so much and I admire you for taking out the rows and making it bigger. I would have been so afraid to do that. Well, perhaps not as afraid now as a few years ago. If it had yo's though, I would have a very hard time figuring out how to do it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We have been to my DDS today. LM made some lonely mini pizza for starters with mozzarella, goats cheese, smoked salmon, chorizo and olives. Then we had a lovrly selection of pasta dishes.
> 
> tomorrow, LM and her best friend,DD, grandma and myself are going oit to the panto. We are going to see Alladin. The girls are very excited especially as we have our own box at the theatre.


Your whole post is delightful, but especially box seats for the play. Wow, LM is quite the gourmet chef. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hope you feel better soon.....hopefully that will be all as they usually come in 3's so Kate me and you should be the end of accidents


I'll add my sympathy (and empathy!) and hopes for that to be an end to the accidents too!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> - being Friday here- 6 a.m., I will head out at 8 to explore just exactly how far the house I would like for Ringo's sake will take me off the bus route- allowing that this house is incredibly conveniently situated apart from being on a dangerous bend. There will be no local posting box, nor local shops, nor easy to reach train station, but what the heck, if Ringo is welcome , that is where we will go.


I am wondering about your not having a posting box..does the mail not come to your door? I expect you will have to travel to the nearest shops but am wondering about your mail service. Here I simply put the letter in the mailbox at the end of my driveway, put up the metal red flag, and the mail carrier picks up my mail and takes it to the post office to be sent. Do you have a close mailbox you can use?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
> Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting Friends.


Oh, my dear, I know exactly how you felt!! That hurt pride is more painful than the bruise, isn't it!? Ask me how I know!!
Hope you don't have too much of a headache!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh Kate, I missed this. What an awful way to have things happen on your special time with your friends. Glad you aren't in any pain. My, but what a lot of accidents all at once. Guess you won't be falling behind, oops, no pun meant, honest. Meant to say that you won't be falling behind on here. So sorry this happened and healing wishes coming your way. Such an inconvenience.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Especially as this one isn't fully trained yet!


But still better than starting all over again!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> No, what would the firemen say?


I think the firemen would have to wait until they left the home to share their own thoughts about that :XD: :XD: :XD:

Many years ago I worked at a bank and I had an elderly customer who asked if I wondered why I hadn't seen him at the bank for a while. Of course I wondered. He said he was changing his sheets on his bed and got trapped between the mattress and the boxspring and couldn't get out. He ended up staying there for quite a while before being found and then ended up in the hospital for a bit.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


So sorry to hear this glad your not in pain!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Will we get to see a photo of your lovely shawl. I love those colors. How nice that you like it so much and I admire you for taking out the rows and making it bigger. I would have been so afraid to do that. Well, perhaps not as afraid now as a few years ago. If it had yo's though, I would have a very hard time figuring out how to do it.


The shawl is a simple pattern, put together 2 I liked parts of! Lots of yarn overs but fairly easy to see and pick up again. Yes, once I get it finished again, I will post, but it may be a while. Those animal cowls for Chicago kids come first (2 of them, one already almost half done).


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Yeow!! Hope it's quit throbbing by now.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> Happy New Year to all.
> Sorry but I haven't much time to post at the moment with looking after my sister and her cat. Will have to call the Dr tomorrow if she doesn't improve.


Make sure to get plenty of rest yourself please! Prayers on the way that she improves through the night and following days.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
> Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting
> Friends.


Sorry you weren't able to get up without calling, hope you don't hurt more tomorrow. Sometimes the next day or two can be worse than the first day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes he hung himself whilst in jail. Sorry Julie, it was the combination of the names that made me giggle.


well it was a bit of a coincidence! Besides which, Kate I am familiar with your sense of humour!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am wondering about your not having a posting box..does the mail not come to your door? I expect you will have to travel to the nearest shops but am wondering about your mail service. Here I simply put the letter in the mailbox at the end of my driveway, put up the metal red flag, and the mail carrier picks up my mail and takes it to the post office to be sent. Do you have a close mailbox you can use?


I am thinking of getting one suitable for the sort of mail I get- but NO, we can't have letters picked up from our boxes- I will just have to travel through to Manurewa and do it at the Post Shop- where I do most of the time any way. If I ever have Fale with me- which will become clearer after the 21st, I would take a taxi to the town centre, and back again. He is not good at waiting around for buses.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> How is your DH doing these days? Glad you are getting some stuff done around the house. Today is a laundry, cooking, cleaning all those dishes and knitting day. Yesterday was my lazy day of reading a book, knitting and some cooking.


DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


What type of care will he be doing with his new job? I do 10 hour days which can be pretty long as well. I have done 11 and 12 hour days many a time as well so know how long those days can be. Have you heard anything from the places you submitted applications to?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Sam*, I am knitting the One Row (reversible) Lace Scarf by Turvid M. You can find it by Googling the name of the pattern (above). I have nearly finished the first ball and have about 21 inches done. the scarf is only 24 stitches wide on #4 dpns. I thought that I'd just start knitting and see how long the first ball would make. Will add the other ball and hope for about 40-45 inches. It will be a warm scarf but rather more for style than for dealing with the bitter cold we can get here in Ohio.
> 
> {Since DGGD's mother knew little, if any, family affection, the thought that Great-Nan (me) cares enough for her to make this effort (little as it is, but she doesn't knit) will give her an awareness of her value to us as a family. She and my eldest grandson never married and have found other significant others, but my DD#1 loves her as the daughter of her heart. Thus, Don and I can do no less.}
> 
> ...


And that is what we do, isn't it Joy?! And with all the love you showed to me at KAP, I know you could do no less for her, and love her so very much!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And that is what we do, isn't it Joy?! And with all the love you showed to me at KAP, I know you could do no less for her, and love her so very much!


Thank you, Tami, but I have no idea of what I may have done that was extraordinary; but if it let you know of your own value to others as a person, then I'll take the compliment.

Ohio Joy

Having re-read my post in Tami's, I mistakenly said that the scarf I'm knitting from the KAP yarn was 24'' wide. WRONG! It is 4 inches wide and 25 inches long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Advent scarfs. Brown one is Alpaca from Goulburn which I gave to Vicky (figured she woud wash it more carefully than Maryanne would) and the cream one is sock yarn from NZ.
> One shot of the full lengths and then a number with more detail showing


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Son and Hubby had a good day at the range. It's the first time when Tim came over and wasn't upset. He told us he doesn't know yet where he will be going for his Sub. training. He should know in two weeks. He is hoping on the West Coast so he will be able to drive home for a visit. Please pray for that if you all could. Thank you.
> Love,Sharon


Strawberry4u, I am so glad you DS & DH had a good day. I will certainly pray for a close posting, and will continue to pray for his safety and for your grandchildren.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you wouldn't want to see my picture after a glass or two of wine - actually I would be curled up in the corner sound asleep. --- sam


That would be me, too, Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What about Skype? Do you have it or can you download onto Jim's computer- I'm sure yours won't let you!


That's a great idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief.... way behind on here. We took Serena to doctors today, she was a bit "off" but no temperature yesterday.... bad night last night, AND she has TWO ear infections, both very bad. So.... here we go again. Poor little thing. She is on antiobotics so hopefully thing will improve in a day or two.
> 
> Now to see whats been happening on here.


Hope Serena is better quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Finally realized what you all were referring to with the term ''grommits''. I never would have guessed that you meant tubes in the ears for draining fluid from them. I was at a total loss on that one!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


It didn't take me long Joy. DS had THREE sets of them! He had fluid build up that was affecting his hearing. He is now 26 and still has some trouble with fluid once in a while. Surprisingly, he only had ear infections once.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


Good to hear he got a new nursing job....things are looking up for 2015. Hope you, your Mom, his Mom, your stepdadd and everyone is doing better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


I hadn't seen where he got a new nursing job. Is it private, agency, nursing home, or in a hospital? How exciting. YAY! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, I'm making biscuits and gravy for supper.
> 
> The step-grands are here and don't eat much of anything that isn't fast food or out of a prepackaged, frozen whatever. So I'm not preparing anything in expectations of their eating it. Susan will open a can of something SIL purchased off the store shelf.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love biscuits and gravy! The ravioli would have been good too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will try and join the swap next year but I couldn't get my cards done on time for a deadline this year. I make my own cards and use shots from the current Christmas. Maybe next year I can do some from the previous year and make those up just for the card swap.


That would work great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Used to it? I used to think so but the older I get the harder it is for me to adjust to colder OR hotter temps and this stupid yo-yoing back and forth doesn't help.
> 
> Did get some work done today (new elastic in 3 pr of pants) and a bit of housework. Went out just long enough to fill birdbaths (crows and squirrels make quick work of them) and feed garage cat. Hope he is warm enough tonight, really gonna be cold. Stay warm and be well. Hugs for those needing them as well as prayers for better health for all of us.


LOLOLOL! No way am I used to it! I haven't stepped a foot outside today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Our boiler is officially dead, but we are keeping warm withour open fire and some fan heaters. Luckily we are a priority toget a new one quickly as we are pensioners and because of my health problems.
> 
> ...


Good that you are top priority! Stay warm. Lots of layers!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ouch!! What's going on up there in Scotland? First Kate now you. Are they not putting so much water with the Scotch these days?? Take care, I hope it heals fast. Many thanks for the birthday wishes - so far so good, I'm taking things very easily!


Scotland finished one year and started the next with injuries- last and first footing maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> Happy New Year to all.
> Sorry but I haven't much time to post at the moment with looking after my sister and her cat. Will have to call the Dr tomorrow if she doesn't improve.


Assume that means your sister came home but is still unwell (and not the cat that might need the doctor!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Martina! I am so sorry to hear your sister does not seem to be improving. Maybe it does have to be a call for the doctor. As by my reckoning you are now late afternoon, that means tomorrow for you, but what is our today- being Friday here- 6 a.m., I will head out at 8 to explore just exactly how far the house I would like for Ringo's sake will take me off the bus route- allowing that this house is incredibly conveniently situated apart from being on a dangerous bend. There will be no local posting box, nor local shops, nor easy to reach train station, but what the heck, if Ringo is welcome , that is where we will go.


Don't forget though that your mobilty will likely worsen rather than improve over time (even if you do get your hip done which should help you). Are there any more convenient places available thaat are also good for Ringo?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the picture Pacer. Since it is all black (per DD's request) it is rather difficult to see it which is why I didn't post it immediately. The front brim is much wider than the back & sides and flipped up. Pattern also calls for flower on the side but DD didn't want one on it.



pacer said:


> Will we get to see a picture?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> What type of care will he be doing with his new job? I do 10 hour days which can be pretty long as well. I have done 11 and 12 hour days many a time as well so know how long those days can be. Have you heard anything from the places you submitted applications to?


I have not heard anything. He is going to be working in a drug and alcohol rehab facility for adults and adolescents. They have both inpatient and outpatient and are adding on to the existing facility which is why the wait to start working. Yes he works long days weird hours (2am to 2 pm) and has been doing 6 days a week. Made him remember real quick why he went back to school lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't forget though that your mobilty will likely worsen rather than improve over time (even if you do get your hip done which should help you). Are there any more convenient places available thaat are also good for Ringo?


It took me a doddle of ten minutes this morning, and the bus service will improve half way through the year. It is also a much nicer area in the main, although much of the neighbourhood is a primary school. The locale of this place really suits me- it is not quite in the Samoan Church Boundary, but close enough that I can get there easily, but in time will allow me to go to Church in Papakura- which is what I had been hoping. I won't really know about it until at the earliest the 6th, which is only the Tuesday of next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the picture Pacer. Since it is all black (er DD's request) it is rather difficult to see it which is why I didn't post it immediately. The front brim is much wider than the back & sides and flipped up. Pattern also calls for flower on the side but DD didn't want one on it.


Looking good Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year julie- you are into 2015 now, Denise and Cathy just over an hour, myself / 1/2 hours and Heather 2 hours. The rest of you are a long way behind.
> 
> More photos coming.
> One is my coffee at Vicky's Monday when we had our Christmas day together and the others are tonight at the cricket. Shows the sunset and the new Adelaide Oval- with the cricketers spread out around the ground. And I'm sorry Purple but those in purple lost- which was the right result as far as I was concerned. Those in purple are fleiding and trying to get out the ones in blue- who resisted very well


You really have a good view of the field!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh dear. I hope you are not hurt. Although it hurts the pride, you were wise to call for professional help getting up rather than have DH on the floor with you and not doing well either. Can you imagine what the firemen would say if both of you were on the floor and couldn't get up!!!! Take care of yourself.


Sure it wouldn't be the first time they encountered that situation!

Railyn glad you weren't hurt too badly (well other than your pride that is and that should heal quickly)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I missed something. Did DH get a new nursing job?If so, I hope this one is better suited for him.


Pup lover said:


> DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness I really must have missed a lot somehow. Are you looking to leave the school? How did I miss all those changes???


pacer said:


> What type of care will he be doing with his new job? I do 10 hour days which can be pretty long as well. I have done 11 and 12 hour days many a time as well so know how long those days can be. Have you heard anything from the places you submitted applications to?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> one lady had a photo of her wound yarn that she puts in side nylon footies to keep her skeins from collapsing as they get smaller. Needless to say, I will be on my way to the Dollar store.


I picked that trick up on KP somewhere and it really does help- I just keep forgetting to use them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I second Tami's compliment. You are such a caring, considerate and kind person. It has been a pleasure getting to know you and correspond here and in PMs. You are a blessing to so many and don't even know it.



jheiens said:


> Thank you, Tami, but I have no idea of what I may have done that was extraordinary; but if it let you know of your own value to others as a person, then I'll take the compliment.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Having re-read my post in Tami's, I mistakenly said that the scarf I'm knitting from the KAP yarn was 24'' wide. WRONG! It is 4 inches wide and 25 inches long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not too cold here today but back to the deep freeze by the weekend.


Not cold here either- very hot heading close to 42 (107) and still not the hottest part of the day.

Need to get off the computer so I can go into a room where the airconditioner works. I will move onto my iPhone and show you why I am not going downstairs as I would normally do when it is this hot. David's feeling well enough to do something he's beenwanting to do for a long time, sort out his books. As you can see he can't ever say anything to me about the size of my stash.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a very good Christmas and wish you all a happy and healthy new year. lyn xxx
> heres a couple of pics if the jacket I knitted my daughter, I didn't finish sewing it up until today but she is very happy finally getting to take it home to wear lol


That looks warm and cozy! And comfy! You did a great job on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Missed your post about this Cashmeregma so glad Darowil commented. That does sound like a good idea. May also have to make a dollar store run. Haven't been out of the house all day today.

Okay, off to work on the fingerless gloves again. TTYL


darowil said:


> I picked that trick up on KP somewhere and it really does help- I just keep forgetting to use them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the hospital now. I am going to get a new knee in the spring, just after I've finished the Pain Management Course. My surgeon is going to use a new technique that he thinks I am a suitable candidate for. I now have to make sure the freezer is stocked so Mr P can cope with the meals and that I have all my stash of wool within arms reach so I can sit and knit. :thumbup:


That is good news, Purple!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found the following on FB and wanted to share. Hope it works.


Oh dear, I hope the calories burned go up if we weigh more! I haven't seen 150# in many years! In fact, it was before DD was born, and she will be 31 the end of the month! (I almost said next month! Doesn't seem like January yet)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, but as you know, I was away for two days to Edinburgh with the 'girls' and we had a great time until on the second day at lunchtime I managed to fall down two steps and broke my leg! :-( I'm now sitting at home with my right leg in plaster up to my knee and likely to stay that way for the next 6 weeks. :thumbdown: I'm not really in any pain it's just really awkward trying to move on crutches (I feel like a pirate! :shock: ) having been told that I can't put any weight on that leg. Seemingly I've broken my fibula just above my ankle, but it hasn't moved out of place so it shouldn't need an op to pin it...one bit of good news! :roll: I suppose it also gives me a great excuse to just sit and knit....every cloud...! Oh well, back to read the 20 or so pages that I've missed. TTYL.


Oh, Kate! I am so sorry. Sending healing prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


I did 12 hour days in London and loved them- being at work was tiring but I didn't really end up any more tired after a 6 hour than a 12 hour- and I only needed to go in 3 times a week. Full time but felt part time with more days off than working. ANd the nights were also long and I would work 7 in a row and then get a week off as days off. Great with the girls as I would get the first week off in holidays without using up my leave

However if I was doing 6 days a week that would have been totally different! Thats a crazy number of hours to expect anyone to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It took me a doddle of ten minutes this morning, and the bus service will improve half way through the year. It is also a much nicer area in the main, although much of the neighbourhood is a primary school. The locale of this place really suits me- it is not quite in the Samoan Church Boundary, but close enough that I can get there easily, but in time will allow me to go to Church in Papakura- which is what I had been hoping. I won't really know about it until at the earliest the 6th, which is only the Tuesday of next week.


That sounds fine- especially with improved bus services coming soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I Binged it and seems there are 2 versions of "puce"-- one purple brown (supposedly the color of flea blood droppings after the sheet is laundered) and very bright green. Seems to be divided by countries. Purple's mom's idea seems to be closer to right.


I always thought of it as the purple brown color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly mid night here, Mr P is off to first foot. And then we are off to bed.


What is first foot?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Missed your post about this Cashmeregma so glad Darowil commented. That does sound like a good idea. May also have to make a dollar store run. Haven't been out of the house all day today.
> 
> Okay, off to work on the fingerless gloves again. TTYL


Who knows what we end up with in our knitting goodies! It reminded me to get my current ball into one before it all comes apart.

Well it is over 42 here now so must be heading close to 110F. About to go our to catch up with someone. She was going to come here on a bus and I pointed out to David that a 42 degree day was not a good day to be using buses if it coul dbe avoided. so we are heading to her instead. And then tea with a good friend of David's and his newish wife- they are over for the wedding we are going to tomorrow. David sure being tested here, afternoon tea, tea out and a wedding within 24 hours- and well into the reception. It is a morning wedding with reception at lunch time. "Only" 38 tomorrow (100F)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you google bunny rabbit dishcloths and look at the images there are quite a few different designs. The one I made is by Judith Prindle and found at dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html. The owl dishcloth I found on Ravelry and it is a Kris Knits design. Kris Knits has some beautiful dishcloth designs. I found the eagle there as well. Kris Knits also has a couple of bunny designs. The hearts came from a Leisure Arts leaflet. I love my handknit dishcloths and only use those. Knitting Pattern Central Free Knitted Dishcloth patterns is also a great source to find a variety of designs to knit
> 
> This is what Pacer posted when I asked for the same patterns! Actually I wanted the bunny and the owl


Thank you! Would you believe, somehow, when I was reading yesterday, I got way ahead of where I thought I was, which was really page 22, and was posting on things I read way up. I started where I was supposed to, today. I just saw her reply to you. It is just short of 11PM, so am going to bed very shortly. M is already there. I am on page 53 now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious angels,
> Cant be on here long as I am quite dizzy or drunk from the cough medicine.I have slept most all day here. Still have some fever and pressure in the sinus area. Hope I can sit mor tomorrow.
> Just wanted to take a moment and wish you all the Happiest of New Years filled with love, joy, peace, and financial stability.
> Will write more when I feel better.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


I hope today was better for you Betty. Please be careful moving around while you are dizzy. It sounds like maybe the cough medicine is too strong, or there is something in it that disagrees with you. I know if I take anything with codine in it, my head is in outer space and my body is here on earth. The only way I can walk is by holding on to things. Sounds like what may be your trouble. Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have not heard anything. He is going to be working in a drug and alcohol rehab facility for adults and adolescents. They have both inpatient and outpatient and are adding on to the existing facility which is why the wait to start working. Yes he works long days weird hours (2am to 2 pm) and has been doing 6 days a week. Made him remember real quick why he went back to school lol


What a horrible shift, no wonder the poor man is looking for another job. Hope he likes the new one better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to be like your aunt, but possibly with a smaller dog- like another corgi.


I hope you are too Julie! I hope we all are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds fine- especially with improved bus services coming soon.


well in about 6 months time- there is to be a major revision. Bringing in of the Electric Trains and so on. The route I am on now will have a reduced service so I avoid that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did 12 hour days in London and loved them- being at work was tiring but I didn't really end up any more tired after a 6 hour than a 12 hour- and I only needed to go in 3 times a week. Full time but felt part time with more days off than working. ANd the nights were also long and I would work 7 in a row and then get a week off as days off. Great with the girls as I would get the first week off in holidays without using up my leave
> 
> However if I was doing 6 days a week that would have been totally different! Thats a crazy number of hours to expect anyone to work.


Both my boys work 12 hr shifts, 7 on/7 off but 6 days a week is too much. My younger son was working 24 on /4 off last summer, made a fortune but too much to have a life, (I'll never get anymore GKs as he will never find a girl if he does too much of that). I guess he can work so many days as he has nothing else to do in camp, all meals, cleaning, etc done for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With those, and the fires they cause- is why I usually alert the emergency services when they are being let off.
> As it is now 12 30 here give or take, the whole world has now caught up and is in 2015
> 
> BTW Angelam has half a birthday left!
> ...


Happy Birthday Angela!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you are too Julie! I hope we all are!


I feel very sad for those who feel they must go 'pet free' unless they are travelling a lot- then it would be a bit awkward.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both my boys work 12 hr shifts, 7 on/7 off but 6 days a week is too much. My younger son was working 24 on /4 off last summer, made a fortune but too much to have a life, (I'll never get anymore GKs as he will never find a girl if he does too much of that). I guess he can work so many days as he has nothing else to do in camp, all meals, cleaning, etc done for them.


What industry are they in, Bonnie?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have them saved in my library in Ravelry or in my downloads. I originally found the flipflop dishcloth in knittingpatterncentral.com free knitted dishcloths. They have a huge selection to pick from. The Eagle and Owl are from downcloverlaine. Downcloverlaine and Kris knits both have wonderful dishcloth patterns for free. They are wonderful patterns and well written.


Thanks. I will look them up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Oh Agnes, just reading this is making my toe hurt. I had a door jammed into my big toe as a teenager. I can almost feel it! Put your foot up with ice on your toes, to help stop the throbbing. Hope it stops hurting soon and heals quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Agnes!!! you did not need that! I sincerely hope it is the LAST accident of 2015 for you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year from a cold and dreary Texas. We are enjoying a lazy day watching TV.
> I have to add my recient accident to the list. I was sewing and reaching for something on the floor and over extended myself and landed on the floor with the chair on top of me. On the way down I hit my forehead on the corner of of a sewing cabnet. I have a knot but it has not turned purple. I was unable to get up and DH wasn't a lot of help either so had to end up calling the fire department for help. My pride was hurt more than my body.
> Wishing everyone a blessed 2015. Happy Knitting Friends.


Please be careful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A few glasses of wine might help :thumbup:


He He......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky daughter, Lyn! I don't think I would have the patience to tackle a jacket like that! Is it a DK?


 :thumbup: Ditto, great job and nice photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Tami, but I have no idea of what I may have done that was extraordinary; but if it let you know of your own value to others as a person, then I'll take the compliment.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Having re-read my post in Tami's, I mistakenly said that the scarf I'm knitting from the KAP yarn was 24'' wide. WRONG! It is 4 inches wide and 25 inches long.


I hope you do take the compliment! I can still feel your hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I picked that trick up on KP somewhere and it really does help- I just keep forgetting to use them!


I have used the knee high nylons for keeping the yarn balls together for a long time, when I remember, that is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I second Tami's compliment. You are such a caring, considerate and kind person. It has been a pleasure getting to know you and correspond here and in PMs. You are a blessing to so many and don't even know it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not cold here either- very hot heading close to 42 (107) and still not the hottest part of the day.
> 
> Need to get off the computer so I can go into a room where the airconditioner works. I will move onto my iPhone and show you why I am not going downstairs as I would normally do when it is this hot. David's feeling well enough to do something he's beenwanting to do for a long time, sort out his books. As you can see he can't ever say anything to me about the size of my stash.


Oh my! I think he has me beat in both books and stash! I have a LOT of paper back books, at least I thought I did, until I saw David's collection!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Who knows what we end up with in our knitting goodies! It reminded me to get my current ball into one before it all comes apart.
> 
> Well it is over 42 here now so must be heading close to 110F. About to go our to catch up with someone. She was going to come here on a bus and I pointed out to David that a 42 degree day was not a good day to be using buses if it coul dbe avoided. so we are heading to her instead. And then tea with a good friend of David's and his newish wife- they are over for the wedding we are going to tomorrow. David sure being tested here, afternoon tea, tea out and a wedding within 24 hours- and well into the reception. It is a morning wedding with reception at lunch time. "Only" 38 tomorrow (100F)


I hope David did alright with so many things going on, and doesn't have a set back. It sounds like he has improved a lot in the last week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel very sad for those who feel they must go 'pet free' unless they are travelling a lot- then it would be a bit awkward.


Me too. We are currently petless, now that our last bunny passed a few months ago. We miss him, but don't have to worry about being home to feed him, or when we go in the RV for a month, having DD keep him, tho she loved it. She just lost her bunny. They still have cats tho. I am sure we will end up with another bunny or a small dog eventually, as we both love them, but right now, I am kind of enjoying the freedom with out. I was afraid DH would come home with something for Christmas! Well, he is off work until Monday.......  No, he wouldn't do that without me knowing first. But he would think about it! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I am caught up and it is midnight. Bed time. There has been a Marx Brothers marathon this evening that M had on before he went to bed. I have been enjoying it while catching up here. Good night!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday to anyone I have missed and it sounds like we are already having some accidents in the new year. Have tomorrow off and I am going to just enjoy the day. 
Worked today but it was quiet so they sent me home early. 
Loved the hat Gwen .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What industry are they in, Bonnie?


They both work in the oilfield, one in a plant that injects steam down to cause preasure to push oil up from the ground & the other at a place that put oil into a pipeline


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They both work in the oilfield, one in a plant that injects steam down to cause preasure to push oil up from the ground & the other at a place that put oil into a pipeline


So is this pretty big Industry in your part of the world [Alberta?]OOOps Saskatchewan]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! I think he has me beat in both books and stash! I have a LOT of paper back books, at least I thought I did, until I saw David's collection!


My DH keeps telling me he's going to use my books for kindling in the fireplace :lol: 
I'm trying to destash, as I read books I got at garagesales I'm putting them in a box & out they go, I have a clothes basket I've been working my way through since quitting work. When I'm done with them I'm going to use the library & ebooks to try to keep the clutter down some.
I just saw on KP someone had organized their stash of yarn, I feel so much better as I'm sure I only have 1/2 as much, although I know I have too much. I keep saying I won't buy more but if I See a bargain or something pretty I dont have much willpower. :roll: I'd probably get more used if I stayed off here more too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So is this pretty big Industry in your part of the world [Alberta?]OOOps Saskatchewan]


The major employer in both Alberta & Saskatchewan besides farming & it pays much better than farming :roll:
Right now oil prices have dropped almost 50% so things are slowing down & people are getting nervous. I'm hopping both boys have safe jobs but not sure about the older one & he's the one with a family.

Well I better get off here & to bed or I will be dragging tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The major employer in both Alberta & Saskatchewan besides farming & it pays much better than farming :roll:
> Right now oil prices have dropped almost 50% so things are slowing down & people are getting nervous. I'm hopping both boys have safe jobs but not sure about the older one & he's the one with a family.
> 
> Well I better get off here & to bed or I will be dragging tomorrow. Night all.


That is one of Murphy's Laws, really isn't it? The one that really needs it may not have it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I thought you might be interested, I finished a book today, Icon by Frederick Forsyth, if you like suspense it's a great story


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Positive thought of the day - My furbaby loves me.

It was hard to come up with something positive today as I had my security ripped out from under me. My DS, who was employing me, cannot afford to keep me on. So, no more paid employment for now, and back to fortnightly crap with employment agency. I actually had no idea my DS had gone into this store with such large financial issues behind her.

She is, however, reaching out to DSF and DM to help sort out some options. One of which is that the 3 of us will be moving into her mainland house to help with the cost of the mortgage, as well as hosting 1 or 2 high school students. Alexsi, niece no 3, is a special education student with learning disabilities who attends a fabulous school. She will be one who stays, the other niece no 4, begins high school this year, maybe with her sister or a high school near the island home.

Niece no 5, is in grade 3 this year and can easily attend a school on one of the islands. Niece no 1 and 2 and no 2 boyfriend will be on the island. All have graduated from high school. Nephew will be with us at mainland house.

My DS has been trying to fill the dreams she and her late husband had. I hope she is able to work things out and succeed.

In the mean time, my focus now shifts back to job hunting and market stock preparation. Now, it is even more important to get the market stall fully stocked and running well. Will also leave me more time for charity knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just been luxuriating in a skein of pure alpaca- hand dyed with fairly subtle variations in a quite deep blue- DK, about 350 m Spotted when Margaret and Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in November. Martyn very kindly delivered it to my door this afternoon- I will be checking out Ravelry for ideas.

BTW Margaret the little sickly Alpaca that had to have the operation, is doing well, although of course she can never be Breeding stock- Martyn was saying her fleece looks like being a lovely black. Jenny is in the UK hopefully sorting matters for her parents.

Alpaca is such a beautiful fleece to work. My purple ball is bundled somewhere in a paper rubbish sack- they are easier to handle than lots of boxes, at least for me with my stick. Thinking of Budasha with her 165 box move!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought of the day - My furbaby loves me.
> 
> It was hard to come up with something positive today as I had my security ripped out from under me. My DS, who was employing me, cannot afford to keep me on. So, no more paid employment for now, and back to fortnightly crap with employment agency. I actually had no idea my DS had gone into this store with such large financial issues behind her.
> 
> ...


It is that time honoured solution to look at your glass half FULL and walk away from the half EMPTY thoughts.
Hope you do manage to keep positive, Heather!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> He's picking up slowly. At least he is doing things now other than just sleeping. Sees the surgeon again next week and has packs that were put in removed. That sounds like a terrible thing. They are inthe sinus behind the forehead. But David is hoping htt once they are out he will feel better. And he might small better too! He smells of iodine at the moment if I get too close as the packs are soaked in iodine!


Wow, I bet he will be so glad when the packing is removed. Poor thing, it has been a while now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Came up here a while ago to check out a wedding gift registry for a wedding Saturday and got distracted. Had planned to head out befor eit got hot, it is now 11am but fortuntatly hasn't yet got hot.
> Fortuntally we live in the city as the city is the only place where major shops are allowed to open on a Public Holiday so I would hav eneede to go tomorrow- when we are looking at 42 which is well over 100. So now to do what I cam eu p for and get out.


Boy oh boy... it is boiling hot out there. 41.3c at 5.30pm. Ugh. I guess you will have the same. :shock: 

I just looked up a converter.... 41c = 105F


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> I'm not feeling great today, yesterday I had a migraine that I couldn't get rid of & took several meds,I think my stomach is just complaining from them. we are supposed to go out for supper with friends so I hope it is more settled by then.
> Darowil wrote:
> Hope you are soon feeling better-sometimes the meds make you feel almost as bad. When mine were so frequent I needed to take something for my stomach as it was starting to give problems as well. Sounds like Gwen with her hassles on her new RA meds.
> ...


Aaaw, I hope you both are feeling better by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With those, and the fires they cause- is why I usually alert the emergency services when they are being let off.
> As it is now 12 30 here give or take, the whole world has now caught up and is in 2015
> 
> BTW Angelam has half a birthday left!
> ...


Happy Birthday... I hope you had a good one and got spoilt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH found my cable connector for the camera to computer OUTSIDE ON THE DECK.....Sydney had swiped it off my side table stupid dog. Anyway, here is the little sleeveless vest I've managed to knit for my friends toddler. Like I said before, for a first time attempt I'm fairly pleased. Not great but good enough.
> 
> By the way, Happy Birthday Angela! May be a little late but well wishes are just as sincere.


Looks good Gwen, and Oh Sydney.... stealing computer cords. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well 2015 has started and I have had my first accident..thought I would just run the vacuum over the living room floor to pick up stray bird seed don't know how I managed it,was wearing slippers, but yanked the darn thing and managed to rip half my big toe nail off, blood everywhere,got it cleaned up and bandaged, now its throbbing like heck


Good grief! That sure would have hurt. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Kate, Agnes, Railyn, I hope you all make speedy recoveries from your accidents. That's quite enough for this year!


Agreed ! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I thought you might be interested, I finished a book today, Icon by Frederick Forsyth, if you like suspense it's a great story


I love Frederick Forsyth's books, don't think I've read that one. I will put it on the list. I was given several books for Christmas so decided to have a bit of turn out of the book shelves. Luckily DD works at a charity book shop so I can pass them on to her. I don't envy Darowil's DH having to sort that lot!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not cold here either- very hot heading close to 42 (107) and still not the hottest part of the day.
> 
> Need to get off the computer so I can go into a room where the airconditioner works. I will move onto my iPhone and show you why I am not going downstairs as I would normally do when it is this hot. David's feeling well enough to do something he's beenwanting to do for a long time, sort out his books. As you can see he can't ever say anything to me about the size of my stash.


Mmm, that quite a "stash" there David.. LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Not cold here either- very hot heading close to 42 (107) and still not the hottest part of the day.
> 
> Need to get off the computer so I can go into a room where the airconditioner works. I will move onto my iPhone and show you why I am not going downstairs as I would normally do when it is this hot. David's feeling well enough to do something he's beenwanting to do for a long time, sort out his books. As you can see he can't ever say anything to me about the size of my stash.


That must be pretty equal
:XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is that time honoured solution to look at your glass half FULL and walk away from the half EMPTY thoughts.
> Hope you do manage to keep positive, Heather!


Ditto from me too.... good motto Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Scotland finished one year and started the next with injuries- last and first footing maybe?


I think for Agnes and I the least talk about feet, the better! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What is first foot?


The tradition in Scotland is that it brings good luck if the first person into your house after midnight on 31st December is dark haired and brings gifts - used to be a lump of coal & some black bun, but more likely to be a bottle nowadays! This person is known as the 'first foot'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both my boys work 12 hr shifts, 7 on/7 off but 6 days a week is too much. My younger son was working 24 on /4 off last summer, made a fortune but too much to have a life, (I'll never get anymore GKs as he will never find a girl if he does too much of that). I guess he can work so many days as he has nothing else to do in camp, all meals, cleaning, etc done for them.


Well if you have nothing else to do may as well work and earn lots of money. But not good for relationships I woiuldn't think.
Fly In Fly Out is big for those working in mining and increasingly in remote area medical work. You have two weeks of intensive work then two weeks off (guess the lengths would vary). 
Has disadvantages and advantages in many ways. But for example in medical work often the only way of getting people to do th ework as it is too demanding for people today to cope with the situation on a permanent basis, but if you know that in two weeks you will be leaving it is much easier to deal with. But then often these areas depend on developing relationships for the medical care to be effective and this is not a good way to develop relationships. Often it only by showing that you are willing to go the long route with them that you can be effective and leaving when the going tough doesn't show this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! I think he has me beat in both books and stash! I have a LOT of paper back books, at least I thought I did, until I saw David's collection!


And let me tell you that is not all of them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope David did alright with so many things going on, and doesn't have a set back. It sounds like he has improved a lot in the last week.


Well he has survived so far- though he is very tired again. But we came home at 8.30 so he now has about 12 hours to recuperate in! Can't mpve downstairs like I normally do when it gets really hot as the place I put the mattress has a few books in the way! Do have the air conditioner on but it is not all that effective.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been luxuriating in a skein of pure alpaca- hand dyed with fairly subtle variations in a quite deep blue- DK, about 350 m Spotted when Margaret and Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in November. Martyn very kindly delivered it to my door this afternoon- I will be checking out Ravelry for ideas.
> 
> BTW Margaret the little sickly Alpaca that had to have the operation, is doing well, although of course she can never be Breeding stock- Martyn was saying her fleece looks like being a lovely black. Jenny is in the UK hopefully sorting matters for her parents.
> 
> Alpaca is such a beautiful fleece to work. My purple ball is bundled somewhere in a paper rubbish sack- they are easier to handle than lots of boxes, at least for me with my stick. Thinking of Budasha with her 165 box move!


Glad to hear she is doing well- I have often wondered about her she was a gorgeous looking little thing. After those issues she wouldn't be able to be breed from which is a shame I'm sure- but she should give them good yarn as black is what they are aiming for.
How nice of Martyn to bring the yarn to you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought of the day - My furbaby loves me.
> 
> It was hard to come up with something positive today as I had my security ripped out from under me. My DS, who was employing me, cannot afford to keep me on. So, no more paid employment for now, and back to fortnightly crap with employment agency. I actually had no idea my DS had gone into this store with such large financial issues behind her.
> 
> ...


What a shame that the job has fallen through - and a concern for your sister that things aren't going well for her financially either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Boy oh boy... it is boiling hot out there. 41.3c at 5.30pm. Ugh. I guess you will have the same. :shock:
> 
> I just looked up a converter.... 41c = 105F


Yeo we have much the shame- slightly higher, reached about 43 (110F)and still over 42 at 6pm. Felt cool when we came out of the restaurant- after all it was only 35! (mid 90s)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think for Agnes and I the least talk about feet, the better! :lol:


 :thumbup: Nice job! I dont really know what else to say. Poor leg, poor you. But you do have a great attitude.

Oh My... I just looked up our current temperature... at 9.30pm it is 32.7c
  They say we are going down to 23c overnight (goodness knows when) and zooming up to 42c tomorrow. UGH I like the heat but............ that is a BIT much again.

Darrowill has it worse I think.....?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Nice job! I dont really know what else to say. Poor leg, poor you. But you do have a great attitude.
> 
> Oh My... I just looked up our current temperature... at 9.30pm it is 32.7c
> They say we are going down to 23c overnight (goodness knows when) and zooming up to 42c tomorrow. UGH I like the heat but............ that is a BIT much again.
> ...


Down to 27 tonight but only meant to reach 39 tomorrow! We are now cooler than you - at 32.5! so just. But the change is due tomorrow afternoon I think which is why we may only reach 39 rather the original 41. Mind you today we were over the expected 42 so see what tomorrow brings. 
Especially hard to cope with as we haven't had much hot weather- plenty of very warm but few extremes like today and tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad to hear she is doing well- I have often wondered about her she was a gorgeous looking little thing. After those issues she wouldn't be able to be breed from which is a shame I'm sure- but she should give them good yarn as black is what they are aiming for.
> How nice of Martyn to bring the yarn to you


An advantage of being relatively local! [I guess] Both Jenny and Martyn have been very warm in their welcome to me- I expect to continue in contact with them. Did not hurt being my brother's sister- the one who has the various knitting companies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Down to 27 tonight but only meant to reach 39 tomorrow! We are now cooler than you - at 32.5! so just. But the change is due tomorrow afternoon I think which is why we may only reach 39 rather the original 41. Mind you today we were over the expected 42 so see what tomorrow brings.
> Especially hard to cope with as we haven't had much hot weather- plenty of very warm but few extremes like today and tomorrow.


Absolutely ! I had a cardigan and jeans on two days ago for heavens sake. Ah well, cant do anything about the weather so I will just pretend its not hot and go to bed shortly. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Down to 27 tonight but only meant to reach 39 tomorrow! We are now cooler than you - at 32.5! so just. But the change is due tomorrow afternoon I think which is why we may only reach 39 rather the original 41. Mind you today we were over the expected 42 so see what tomorrow brings.
> Especially hard to cope with as we haven't had much hot weather- plenty of very warm but few extremes like today and tomorrow.


Although our extremes are far less spectacular, everyone is finding the heat tiring, that I have spoken with. 
Bronwen and the DGD achieved a very deep clean of DGD's bedroom today, and I managed to talk with most of my friends that I had failed to wish Happy New Year to- I am very fortunate with the friends I have going way back.
I am very impressed with the size of David's library, and not exceptionally surprised that there are books on the spare bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely ! I had a cardigan and jeans on two days ago for heavens sake. Ah well, cant do anything about the weather so I will just pretend its not hot and go to bed shortly. :shock:


I would not be coping were it not for sleeping in the direct blast of my fan. BUT we have cooled down to 16 outside- pity I can't share it with you both!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be coping were it not for sleeping in the direct blast of my fan. BUT we have cooled down to 16 outside- pity I can't share it with you both!


 :thumbup: 16c would be nice right now at this time of night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: 16c would be nice right now at this time of night.


16 degrees seems lovely at this stage-down to 31.4 now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 16 degrees seems lovely at this stage-down to 31.4 now.


I just looked it up... snap! So are we. YAY :shock: :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think the firemen would have to wait until they left the home to share their own thoughts about that :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Many years ago I worked at a bank and I had an elderly customer who asked if I wondered why I hadn't seen him at the bank for a while. Of course I wondered. He said he was changing his sheets on his bed and got trapped between the mattress and the boxspring and couldn't get out. He ended up staying there for quite a while before being found and then ended up in the hospital for a bit.


I heard yesterday that one of our neighbors had fallen in her batroom. Evidently, she had been laying on the floor for quite a while before being found. Another neighbor realised she hadn't seen her for a couple of days. She told our apartment manager and they found her. She's in the hospital with a broken leg. We worry about her because she has no family and she's been going downhill mentally for over a year!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH is doing much better. Really dislikes the 12 hour days and is counting the days until he can start the new nursing job.


I must have missed that he had another nursing job waiting! So happy for him. I hope this one is a better fit!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think for Agnes and I the least talk about feet, the better! :lol:


I hope your leg isn't painful. But I know getting around with crutches is awkward!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you see this on today's forum? It was entitled "Why Canadians are so cool." Worth a look.
http://cutepuppylove.me/2014/11/21/and-this-is-why-canadians-are-so-cool/


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Down to 27 tonight but only meant to reach 39 tomorrow! We are now cooler than you - at 32.5! so just. But the change is due tomorrow afternoon I think which is why we may only reach 39 rather the original 41. Mind you today we were over the expected 42 so see what tomorrow brings.
> Especially hard to cope with as we haven't had much hot weather- plenty of very warm but few extremes like today and tomorrow.


And I'm melting when our temperatures reach between 95-100f!! I don't see how you manage with those temperatures!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'm melting when our temperatures reach between 95-100f!! I don't see how you manage with those temperatures!
> Junek


I guess the same way Bonnie does at the other extreme (an dhers are more extreme I think)- we have to, no choice so we do. It is now 29.3 at 10.30pm and m,eant ot only get down to 29 (think I might have said 27 earlier maybe I was predicitng correctly as I would expect it to cool down a bit more still).

And now I had better shut down and head out to bed. we were going to leave the airconditioner on, but I might turn it off and put on the fan. Think it might be cool enough inside now


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Did you see this on today's forum? It was entitled "Why Canadians are so cool." Worth a look.
> http://cutepuppylove.me/2014/11/21/and-this-is-why-canadians-are-so-cool/


That is lovely. Such good manners :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My goodness I really must have missed a lot somehow. Are you looking to leave the school? How did I miss all those changes???


They was another school job that i applied for at a school here in town but never heard from them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear oh dear.....well if it starts to itch there is another use for a nice long knitting needle......just slide it down and scratch away. Hope you are still pain free Kate and sending healing wishes.


KateB said:


> I think for Agnes and I the least talk about feet, the better! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dear oh dear.....well if it starts to itch there is another use for a nice long knitting needle......just slide it down and scratch away. Hope you are still pain free Kate and sending healing wishes.


Just have to be careful not to scratch too hard or break the skin. We have used the metal handle of a flyswatter, it has a rounded end, works very well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you see this on today's forum? It was entitled "Why Canadians are so cool." Worth a look.
> http://cutepuppylove.me/2014/11/21/and-this-is-why-canadians-are-so-cool/


I heard about that on the US news channel, they were so impressed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening that must have been for her. Sending her healing wishes and will keep her in my prayers.


jknappva said:


> I heard yesterday that one of our neighbors had fallen in her batroom. Evidently, she had been laying on the floor for quite a while before being found. Another neighbor realised she hadn't seen her for a couple of days. She told our apartment manager and they found her. She's in the hospital with a broken leg. We worry about her because she has no family and she's been going downhill mentally for over a year!!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, so scary for your poor neighbor to lay there for so long. When my step-dad was still in his house, he had several falls, we got Lifecall which gave us peace of mind, he had to use it a few times. I hope she will be OK sometimes those incidents don't have a good outcome.
Margaret, I think your heat would be worse than our cold, as long as our furnace doesn't die like Purplefi's. At least we can bundle up or stay inside to keep warm, when it's too hot there is no escaping the heat.
Busyworkerbee, sorry about your job, hope the move & market work out well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got the cuff done on the first of the fingerless gloves only to then have a terrible time with the pattern. Ripped out a row because count was off; redid it and still off. Either I'm not reading it correctly or there is something missing from the pattern. It was a freebie from Revelry that was posted on FB. Anyway, going to frog the cuff and choose a different pattern. :roll: Off to select a pattern and restart. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, it is so frustrating when pattern doesn't work. Hope new pattern goes smoothly.
Have to run. I'm still in jammies and we are leaving for UCLA in 45 minutes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This is your laugh for the day. Guy is my carpenter (an engineer in real life)and former student, his wife is my vet and they are neighbors. Haven't gotten the full story but something about Velcro and John injured his hand. Wife noted, "He wouldn't stop licking it so what was I to do???" Pet owners will get the reference.
http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/1901161_10153005844739479_4292807653004467573_n.jpg?oh=a140a3f14ad264577aa2603667185db3&oe=552DDDD7&__gda__=1425672316_2f4f0572dcf28e7ae5ea812195db6a1b


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought of the day - My furbaby loves me.
> 
> It was hard to come up with something positive today as I had my security ripped out from under me.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Sending hugs and positive wishes for the right thing to come to you and that your DS finds a way to come back from these dashed hopes. So difficult for you all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I heard yesterday that one of our neighbors had fallen in her batroom. Evidently, she had been laying on the floor for quite a while before being found. Another neighbor realised she hadn't seen her for a couple of days. She told our apartment manager and they found her. She's in the hospital with a broken leg. We worry about her because she has no family and she's been going downhill mentally for over a year!!
> Junek


That is so sad. Falls are bad enough, but when a person lays there for a long period of time-it becomes much more frightening. I hope she can recover and get back on her own.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How frightening that must have been for her. Sending her healing wishes and will keep her in my prayers.


Thank you, Gwen. Although I wouldn't be on the floor for days even if my daughter weren't home. But I don't want to be on the floor helpless for any length of time, that's why I got a life alert necklace. To me, it's money well spent and not that expensive.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very funny!



Kansas g-ma said:


> This is your laugh for the day. Guy is my carpenter (an engineer in real life)and former student, his wife is my vet and they are neighbors. Haven't gotten the full story but something about Velcro and John injured his hand. Wife noted, "He wouldn't stop licking it so what was I to do???" Pet owners will get the reference.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/1901161_10153005844739479_4292807653004467573_n.jpg?oh=a140a3f14ad264577aa2603667185db3&oe=552DDDD7&__gda__=1425672316_2f4f0572dcf28e7ae5ea812195db6a1b


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is your laugh for the day. Guy is my carpenter (an engineer in real life)and former student, his wife is my vet and they are neighbors. Haven't gotten the full story but something about Velcro and John injured his hand. Wife noted, "He wouldn't stop licking it so what was I to do???" Pet owners will get the reference.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/1901161_10153005844739479_4292807653004467573_n.jpg?oh=a140a3f14ad264577aa2603667185db3&oe=552DDDD7&__gda__=1425672316_2f4f0572dcf28e7ae5ea812195db6a1b


LOL!!!! Cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Gwen. Although I wouldn't be on the floor for days even if my daughter weren't home. But I don't want to be on the floor helpless for any length of time, that's why I got a life alert necklace. To me, it's money well spent and not that expensive.
> Junek


I tend to agree with you on that one June. I witnessed the toll it took on an older friend, years ago when she fell and broke her hip, and the family did not realise till three days later. Mentally it was a major set back for her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> > Positive thought of the day - My furbaby loves me.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I cant remember if I posted last night or not. Think I did though. I do not feel quite so dizzy at all today but am wheezing like crazy. To the point it is driving me crazy. I told Jim to lie down beside me and listen, it almost sounds like someone is talking. LOL! I promised him after I took all my meds, if it is no better, I will go in to the Medical Emergenc y Service on Monday. I am weak, the cough is some better, still productive of thick green mucus and still have periods of feeling hot behind the eyes and having chills.
I am going to try and work on my second sock so I can start on the foot of both socks. If I am doing , K3P1 ribbing for the insole, wouldnt I knit the ribbing first since the working yarn is first and the short tale is last? I will get a picture of both toes on so you can see. I am floored I am enjoying the magic loop.
I had picked up the tip to hold your sock cakes in a knee high stocking and I love doing this. I also love Margarets tip to measure the foot by the length of ones hands.
I tried to divide my yarn to get evenly matched cakes and not sure I have accomplished this yet. I weight my yarn before winding it and it weighed 90 grams (should have weighed a 100) I ended up with one 48.5 gm cake and a 49 gm cake. I am going to conquer all these little problems of having perfectly mactched socks and weighing it out in equally amount cakes this year and learning how to fit a sock to an individual. I love making, socks, scarves, and would love to learn shawls.
KATE, my poor friend, I know how cumbersome and tiring a cast can be. How hot and itching it can become and pray this healing will go b quickly for you.
AGNES, my sweet angel, prop that foot up with ice and knit and read and sleep. Let others help you.
I stumpled my toe on the bedpost and that is a minor thing. There was someone else who was hurt but cant remember who it was.
GWEN, prayers continue for you, dear heart. I know you have RA, but also have low back pain, neck pain and pain in the knees. A lot for one to carry on one plate. Prayers are ongoing for you and Brantley.
It hurts to cough as pain radiates down my arm and I am concerned that when I fell on the concrete at Angies, I might have caused more damage in my cervical spine where I already haave plates and screws. I will have to have that checked out in the future I am sure
Dawn, Prayers are ongoing for you and David. It is very tiring to work such long hours even if you do get do many days off. Pray jobs that are just right for the two of you become available.
My friend Patricia wants us to have a day to ourselves to go to Yazoo City. There is a yarn store there I havent seen. I sure hope she carries through. She mentioned this before and nothing ever came of it and I was so disappointed. Pray it will come to pass. I desperately need an outing with a friend.
I wish some of you could come and see The Knit Studio. It is awesome.
I Love You to the Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the picture Pacer. Since it is all black (per DD's request) it is rather difficult to see it which is why I didn't post it immediately. The front brim is much wider than the back & sides and flipped up. Pattern also calls for flower on the side but DD didn't want one on it.


Looks like a nice, warm hat. I hope you had great lighting to work with that black yarn. I just finished a Barbie doll dress which is a dark blue with sparklies in it. It was difficult enough to see, but turned out nice. It is a tube dress which I think my 3yr. old great niece should be able to manage getting on and off the doll without much help. I just have to sew in two loose strands of yarn and it is ready to ship. I put it on a used doll as it was looking rather pathetic without clothing. I don't think the boys like to see dolls without clothes on so I dressed the doll as soon as I could. I still have some dolls in storage without clothes. I will outfit them and donate to charity of my choosing.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Heather, I meant to say I was so very sorry that the job fell through with you and your sister but God never closes a door without opening a window. We will jus be lifting up Dawn, David,you and any others who are having problems at work or looking for new imployment. You now prayer warriors are powerful! I Love You, Dear Lady, Betty


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I cant remember if I posted last night or not. Think I did though. I do not feel quite so dizzy at all today but am wheezing like crazy. To the point it is driving me crazy. I told Jim to lie down beside me and listen, it almost sounds like someone is talking. LOL! I promised him after I took all my meds, if it is no better, I will go in to the Medical Emergenc y Service on Monday. I am weak, the cough is some better, still productive of thick green mucus and still have periods of feeling hot behind the eyes and having chills.
> I am going to try and work on my second sock so I can start on the foot of both socks. If I am doing , K3P1 ribbing for the insole, wouldnt I knit the ribbing first since the working yarn is first and the short tale is last? I will get a picture of both toes on so you can see. I am floored I am enjoying the magic loop.
> I had picked up the tip to hold your sock cakes in a knee high stocking and I love doing this. I also love Margarets tip to measure the foot by the length of ones hands.
> I tried to divide my yarn to get evenly matched cakes and not sure I have accomplished this yet. I weight my yarn before winding it and it weighed 90 grams (should have weighed a 100) I ended up with one 48.5 gm cake and a 49 gm cake. I am going to conquer all these little problems of having perfectly mactched socks and weighing it out in equally amount cakes this year and learning how to fit a sock to an individual. I love making, socks, scarves, and would love to learn shawls.
> ...


Why do you want to wait until Monday? If you go today that could give you an inhaler or other meds to open up your breathing. My DS#1 use to wheeze a lot and it can cause all kinds of problems. I vote that you get it looked at today and get something to open up your airway. That can make you light headed if you are not getting enough air. Please reconsider getting it looked at sooner than later. It was once explained to me that the wheezing is like a garden hose that is pinched so only a little water can go through and the rest is held back. The same is of your airway...the air is getting pinched off due to inflammation. I am not a nurse or a doctor, but have had to deal with this and it scares me. Love you to the moon and back and want you feeling better.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is so sad. Falls are bad enough, but when a person lays there for a long period of time-it becomes much more frightening. I hope she can recover and get back on her own.


It would be so good for those who live alone to have a neighbor or friend that they can call in the morning and evening to let them know if they are all right. Also, a trusting neighbor who has a key to their apt./home so that they can get to them if necessary. No one should have to be that situation as your neighbor who lay there for days. That is heartbreaking.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> It would be so good for those who live alone to have a neighbor or friend that they can call in the morning and evening to let them know if they are all right. Also, a trusting neighbor who has a key to their apt./home so that they can get to them if necessary. No one should have to be that situation as your neighbor who lay there for days. That is heartbreaking.


That is so true. I have a life alert type necklace. I always said, I didn't need one because my daughter lived with me and I have a cell phone. But when I fell in the spring, if my daughter had been shopping, I would have been on the floor until she got home, since I didn't have my cell phone with me. No need to take chances as we get older!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the fall, the illnesses, and money troubles--sending good thoughts to all that these things do not linger!

Also sorry to hear the pattern isn't working out for you, Gwen--was that the Elf Clobber or one of the other ones we were talking about?

And I would much rather have the 105F temps than the 15F we had this morning. Blergh! We may get up to freezing today (maybe a degree or two more), but I prefer 75 and up!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Why do you want to wait until Monday? If you go today that could give you an inhaler or other meds to open up your breathing. .


Betty--Gotta go with pacer on this one-- breathing problems are not to be taken lightly. Get in there NOW!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I would much rather have the 105F temps than the 15F we had this morning. Blergh! We may get up to freezing today (maybe a degree or two more), but I prefer 75 and up!


Hey, there are only so many clothes I can remove w/o getting into serious trouble-- I can always add another blanket or stay inside all day. On the other hand, my summer AC bills are less than my winter heating bills. Guess I just don't like these extremes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH keeps telling me he's going to use my books for kindling in the fireplace :lol:
> I'm trying to destash, as I read books I got at garagesales I'm putting them in a box & out they go, I have a clothes basket I've been working my way through since quitting work. When I'm done with them I'm going to use the library & ebooks to try to keep the clutter down some.
> I just saw on KP someone had organized their stash of yarn, I feel so much better as I'm sure I only have 1/2 as much, although I know I have too much. I keep saying I won't buy more but if I See a bargain or something pretty I dont have much willpower. :roll: I'd probably get more used if I stayed off here more too.


That would be me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> The tradition in Scotland is that it brings good luck if the first person into your house after midnight on 31st December is dark haired and brings gifts - used to be a lump of coal & some black bun, but more likely to be a bottle nowadays! This person is known as the 'first foot'.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And let me tell you that is not all of them!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well he has survived so far- though he is very tired again. But we came home at 8.30 so he now has about 12 hours to recuperate in! Can't mpve downstairs like I normally do when it gets really hot as the place I put the mattress has a few books in the way! Do have the air conditioner on but it is not all that effective.


Can you place fans near the air conditioner vents to help circulate the air?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I heard yesterday that one of our neighbors had fallen in her batroom. Evidently, she had been laying on the floor for quite a while before being found. Another neighbor realised she hadn't seen her for a couple of days. She told our apartment manager and they found her. She's in the hospital with a broken leg. We worry about her because she has no family and she's been going downhill mentally for over a year!!
> Junek


Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you see this on today's forum? It was entitled "Why Canadians are so cool." Worth a look.
> http://cutepuppylove.me/2014/11/21/and-this-is-why-canadians-are-so-cool/


I saw that posted on face book. I think that shows great sportsmanship!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is your laugh for the day. Guy is my carpenter (an engineer in real life)and former student, his wife is my vet and they are neighbors. Haven't gotten the full story but something about Velcro and John injured his hand. Wife noted, "He wouldn't stop licking it so what was I to do???" Pet owners will get the reference.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/1901161_10153005844739479_4292807653004467573_n.jpg?oh=a140a3f14ad264577aa2603667185db3&oe=552DDDD7&__gda__=1425672316_2f4f0572dcf28e7ae5ea812195db6a1b


 :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is your laugh for the day. Guy is my carpenter (an engineer in real life)and former student, his wife is my vet and they are neighbors. Haven't gotten the full story but something about Velcro and John injured his hand. Wife noted, "He wouldn't stop licking it so what was I to do???" Pet owners will get the reference.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/1901161_10153005844739479_4292807653004467573_n.jpg?oh=a140a3f14ad264577aa2603667185db3&oe=552DDDD7&__gda__=1425672316_2f4f0572dcf28e7ae5ea812195db6a1b


That is funny indeed- even as a non-pet owner


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I cant remember if I posted last night or not. Think I did though. I do not feel quite so dizzy at all today but am wheezing like crazy. To the point it is driving me crazy. I told Jim to lie down beside me and listen, it almost sounds like someone is talking. LOL! I promised him after I took all my meds, if it is no better, I will go in to the Medical Emergenc y Service on Monday. I am weak, the cough is some better, still productive of thick green mucus and still have periods of feeling hot behind the eyes and having chills.
> I am going to try and work on my second sock so I can start on the foot of both socks. If I am doing , K3P1 ribbing for the insole, wouldnt I knit the ribbing first since the working yarn is first and the short tale is last? I will get a picture of both toes on so you can see. I am floored I am enjoying the magic loop.
> I had picked up the tip to hold your sock cakes in a knee high stocking and I love doing this. I also love Margarets tip to measure the foot by the length of ones hands.
> I tried to divide my yarn to get evenly matched cakes and not sure I have accomplished this yet. I weight my yarn before winding it and it weighed 90 grams (should have weighed a 100) I ended up with one 48.5 gm cake and a 49 gm cake. I am going to conquer all these little problems of having perfectly mactched socks and weighing it out in equally amount cakes this year and learning how to fit a sock to an individual. I love making, socks, scarves, and would love to learn shawls.
> ...


I am sending healing prayers your way. Even if you are better monad please call the dr anyway. I don't like the way the pain radiates down your arm. Please have it checked. The longer you put it off the more damage you do to it!

That is how I divide my sock yarn. Then I match the ends before I start. I do both socks at the same time but on separate needles. That way I get them started in about the same place in the color way and by switching between them every few inches it keeps my tension about the same between the two socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Why do you want to wait until Monday? If you go today that could give you an inhaler or other meds to open up your breathing. My DS#1 use to wheeze a lot and it can cause all kinds of problems. I vote that you get it looked at today and get something to open up your airway. That can make you light headed if you are not getting enough air. Please reconsider getting it looked at sooner than later. It was once explained to me that the wheezing is like a garden hose that is pinched so only a little water can go through and the rest is held back. The same is of your airway...the air is getting pinched off due to inflammation. I am not a nurse or a doctor, but have had to deal with this and it scares me. Love you to the moon and back and want you feeling better.


Betty please call today. Pacer makes a VERY GOOD POINT! You need to be able to breathe!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I cant remember if I posted last night or not. Think I did though. I do not feel quite so dizzy at all today but am wheezing like crazy. To the point it is driving me crazy. I told Jim to lie down beside me and listen, it almost sounds like someone is talking. LOL! I promised him after I took all my meds, if it is no better, I will go in to the Medical Emergenc y Service on Monday. I am weak, the cough is some better, still productive of thick green mucus and still have periods of feeling hot behind the eyes and having chills.
> I am going to try and work on my second sock so I can start on the foot of both socks. If I am doing , K3P1 ribbing for the insole, wouldnt I knit the ribbing first since the working yarn is first and the short tale is last? I will get a picture of both toes on so you can see. I am floored I am enjoying the magic loop.
> I had picked up the tip to hold your sock cakes in a knee high stocking and I love doing this. I also love Margarets tip to measure the foot by the length of ones hands.
> I tried to divide my yarn to get evenly matched cakes and not sure I have accomplished this yet. I weight my yarn before winding it and it weighed 90 grams (should have weighed a 100) I ended up with one 48.5 gm cake and a 49 gm cake. I am going to conquer all these little problems of having perfectly mactched socks and weighing it out in equally amount cakes this year and learning how to fit a sock to an individual. I love making, socks, scarves, and would love to learn shawls.
> ...


Betty do you normally wheeze? If not you should get checked out before Monday. And if you do and aren't responding to your normal meds again Monday may be too far away. And you should be checking out that arm- it may be the result of th efall in which case it sounds like it may be getting worse and so needs checking. And if it is your left arm it may be more serious as well. So please get checked out before Monday- that is a long way away still.

We don't want you joining Sam in the Health Spa. 
Yes ladies (and Aran) Sam is back in the Health Spa. And that at the moment is all I know. He has asked if Kate and I can keep things moving-such a difficult task that is as well! I've asked him to get the family to keep me informed and as I find out I will let you know.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Betty, PLEASE go to the doctor or better yet, the Emergency Room! ! Don't wait until Monday for heaven's sake. You are very precious to all of us! !


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that Health Spa the hospital??


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Is that Health Spa the hospital??


Unfortunately you are correct. Prayers being said for Sam, Betty and others who are not well.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dbl post :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hey, there are only so many clothes I can remove w/o getting into serious trouble-- I can always add another blanket or stay inside all day. On the other hand, my summer AC bills are less than my winter heating bills. Guess I just don't like these extremes.


And even if you remove them all it doesn't help much! But the extremes some of you face I might feel differently. I would prefer an Englsih winter to an Aussie summer. But Bonnie's winter I'm not so sure about. But would love to experience it for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Is that Health Spa the hospital??


Sorry- yes. It was the term Sam used once when he was in before but it was while you were otherwise occupied.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All right, then, healing thoughts at full power for Sam going that way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty you might want to go on to the doctor about the wheezing. You sure don't want to end up with pneumonia or severe bronchitis. Your wheezing doesn't sound good at all. Are you running a fever? Please take care of yourself.

Is the Yarn Studio in Vicksburg? I hope your friend will be able to follow through with the girls day out and go to Yazoo City. Is that very far from Vicksburg?



Bulldog said:


> I cant remember if I posted last night or not. Think I did though. I do not feel quite so dizzy at all today but am wheezing like crazy. To the point it is driving me crazy. I told Jim to lie down beside me and listen, it almost sounds like someone is talking. LOL! I promised him after I took all my meds, if it is no better, I will go in to the Medical Emergenc y Service on Monday. I am weak, the cough is some better, still productive of thick green mucus and still have periods of feeling hot behind the eyes and having chills.
> I am going to try and work on my second sock so I can start on the foot of both socks. If I am doing , K3P1 ribbing for the insole, wouldnt I knit the ribbing first since the working yarn is first and the short tale is last? I will get a picture of both toes on so you can see. I am floored I am enjoying the magic loop.
> I had picked up the tip to hold your sock cakes in a knee high stocking and I love doing this. I also love Margarets tip to measure the foot by the length of ones hands.
> I tried to divide my yarn to get evenly matched cakes and not sure I have accomplished this yet. I weight my yarn before winding it and it weighed 90 grams (should have weighed a 100) I ended up with one 48.5 gm cake and a 49 gm cake. I am going to conquer all these little problems of having perfectly mactched socks and weighing it out in equally amount cakes this year and learning how to fit a sock to an individual. I love making, socks, scarves, and would love to learn shawls.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer I did have good lighting for knitting the black (an Ott light) plus being bulky it wasn't too difficult to knit. Will we see the newest Barbie dress?


pacer said:


> Looks like a nice, warm hat. I hope you had great lighting to work with that black yarn. I just finished a Barbie doll dress which is a dark blue with sparklies in it. It was difficult enough to see, but turned out nice. It is a tube dress which I think my 3yr. old great niece should be able to manage getting on and off the doll without much help. I just have to sew in two loose strands of yarn and it is ready to ship. I put it on a used doll as it was looking rather pathetic without clothing. I don't think the boys like to see dolls without clothes on so I dressed the doll as soon as I could. I still have some dolls in storage without clothes. I will outfit them and donate to charity of my choosing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Sam is in the hospital -- Betty, we don't want you there, also --- please get checked out soon. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with this advise you've given to Betty Pacer.


pacer said:


> Why do you want to wait until Monday? If you go today that could give you an inhaler or other meds to open up your breathing. My DS#1 use to wheeze a lot and it can cause all kinds of problems. I vote that you get it looked at today and get something to open up your airway. That can make you light headed if you are not getting enough air. Please reconsider getting it looked at sooner than later. It was once explained to me that the wheezing is like a garden hose that is pinched so only a little water can go through and the rest is held back. The same is of your airway...the air is getting pinched off due to inflammation. I am not a nurse or a doctor, but have had to deal with this and it scares me. Love you to the moon and back and want you feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Betty do you normally wheeze? If not you should get checked out before Monday. And if you do and aren't responding to your normal meds again Monday may be too far away. And you should be checking out that arm- it may be the result of th efall in which case it sounds like it may be getting worse and so needs checking. And if it is your left arm it may be more serious as well. So please get checked out before Monday- that is a long way away still.
> 
> We don't want you joining Sam in the Health Spa.
> Yes ladies (and Aran) Sam is back in the Health Spa. And that at the moment is all I know. He has asked if Kate and I can keep things moving-such a difficult task that is as well! I've asked him to get the family to keep me informed and as I find out I will let you know.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. I thought he'd been a bit quiet this week. Please send my very best healing wishes to him when you're in touch with the family. I'm sure you and Kate will do a great job.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I did have good lighting for knitting the black (an Ott light) plus being bulky it wasn't too difficult to knit. Will we see the newest Barbie dress?


I took some pictures today. I will post later as I need to figure out this new camera.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Betty, PLEASE go to the doctor or better yet, the Emergency Room! ! Don't wait until Monday for heaven's sake. You are very precious to all of us! !


I'll second that. Please see doctor Betty. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is the new Tea Party -the first for 2015
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309653-1.html#6606891


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't have any problems with the Elf Cobbler. The one I've had issues with yesterday was Fingerless Gloves "Leaves by Valentina Georgieva. I got it on Craftsy or maybe it was Revelry. (Must have been Craftsy since it is in that library though I've also seen it on Revelry). I've ended up starting Staghorn Fingerless Gloves now that I found on Revelry (free pattern) I was a bit nervous since it uses fingering wt. yarn but so far it is going well. Of course I've only done the cuff and 2 repeats of the patterns rows 1-6 so far. I have four more repeats of rows 1-6 before I I do the gusset for the thumb. These are for oldest DD (late Christmas gift.)



Sorlenna said:


> Sorry to hear of the fall, the illnesses, and money troubles--sending good thoughts to all that these things do not linger!
> 
> Also sorry to hear the pattern isn't working out for you, Gwen--was that the Elf Clobber or one of the other ones we were talking about?
> 
> And I would much rather have the 105F temps than the 15F we had this morning. Blergh! We may get up to freezing today (maybe a degree or two more), but I prefer 75 and up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil/Margaret, Oh Dear! I wonder what Sam has been up to now? All positive thoughts for him and family from here, Thank goodness all that time ago I asked you and Kate to help me out- there is no way I could manage a starter bogged down as I am with packing and sorting. Although it is interesting what treasures are coming to light, there are also some things I must just rubbish even if with regret. I have actually run out of rubbish bags and won't be able to get more till the 13th.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you place fans near the air conditioner vents to help circulate the air?


Hadn't thought of that - worth a try. But we are out for a lot of today with a wedding, and by the time the reception is over it should have cooled down.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be me too!


Oh, Bonnie, I can SO relate-- my DD#1 is on me all the time and she is right, I do have way too much "stuff" but I also need to keep busy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sending healing prayers your way. Even if you are better monad please call the dr anyway. I don't like the way the pain radiates down your arm. Please have it checked. The longer you put it off the more damage you do to it!
> 
> That is how I divide my sock yarn. Then I match the ends before I start. I do both socks at the same time but on separate needles. That way I get them started in about the same place in the color way and by switching between them every few inches it keeps my tension about the same between the two socks.


And I'm the opposite. I never match the yarn for my socks. I like the randomness of the color!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Unfortunately you are correct. Prayers being said for Sam, Betty and others who are not well.


So sorry to hear Sam is vacationing at the health spa. My son has breathing problems and the cold weather is bad for him, too, and it's not as cold here as Ohio. He was in the hospital the week before Christmas.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And even if you remove them all it doesn't help much! But the extremes some of you face I might feel differently. I would prefer an Englsih winter to an Aussie summer. But Bonnie's winter I'm not so sure about. But would love to experience it for a while.


I don't think you would like to experience -40, even for a while :lol: Or even -25 with a wind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil/Margaret, Oh Dear! I wonder what Sam has been up to now? All positive thoughts for him and family from here, Thank goodness all that time ago I asked you and Kate to help me out- there is no way I could manage a starter bogged down as I am with packing and sorting. Although it is interesting what treasures are coming to light, there are also some things I must just rubbish even if with regret. I have actually run out of rubbish bags and won't be able to get more till the 13th.


You just have to remember what rubbish bags you fill with rubbish & what you are filling with good stuff  I think you said rubbish bags are easier to handle than boxes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, like several others have said, I don't think you should wait until Monday, get checked soon.
Sorry to hear Sam is once again in the spa, he's been visiting there too often I think, hope he's better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You just have to remember what rubbish bags you fill with rubbish & what you are filling with good stuff  I think you said rubbish bags are easier to handle than boxes.


There is method in my madness! Bonnie- I have paper rubbish sacks that I can write on for the good stuff, and our ordinary black plastic rubbish bags for actual rubbish- besides by the time I get to have to move, I am hoping already to have most of the real rubbish disposed of. My hunt through boxes yesterday and today has been very rewarding- found my cross-stitching, and a length of a favourite fabric that with care will make a dirndl skirt- my go to pattern these days for skirts- I hope never to make another shirt- I made so many through the lean years. 
Yes I can drag the paper rubbish sacks about, whereas a box of things is quite a problem- just don't have the lifting power any longer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is your laugh for the day. Guy is my carpenter (an engineer in real life)and former student, his wife is my vet and they are neighbors. Haven't gotten the full story but something about Velcro and John injured his hand. Wife noted, "He wouldn't stop licking it so what was I to do???" Pet owners will get the reference.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/1901161_10153005844739479_4292807653004467573_n.jpg?oh=a140a3f14ad264577aa2603667185db3&oe=552DDDD7&__gda__=1425672316_2f4f0572dcf28e7ae5ea812195db6a1b


Love that! My son's rugby team were often stitched up by one of the local vets who attended the matches and they always said,"Watch he doesn't put a collar on you!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Betty, please don't wait until Monday to go to the emergency room, get yourself there now, that wheezing doesn't sound good and could the pain going down your arm be coming from your heart? Please don't take any chances.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I guess the same way Bonnie does at the other extreme (an dhers are more extreme I think)- we have to, no choice so we do. It is now 29.3 at 10.30pm and m,eant ot only get down to 29 (think I might have said 27 earlier maybe I was predicitng correctly as I would expect it to cool down a bit more still).
> 
> And now I had better shut down and head out to bed. we were going to leave the airconditioner on, but I might turn it off and put on the fan. Think it might be cool enough inside now


We went down to 21c at 2.30am then by 3.0am it was up to 33c.. OMG

We now (sat 5.30pm) have the cool change and pretty impressive thunder and lightening storm. 23c here... thank goodness


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Positive thought - Jan 3 - It is not overly hot here in Brisbane (feeling for our southerners with heat wave conditions and extreme fire danger) infact it is very pleasant weather wise and I spent a lovely 3 hours at a very small knit and natter - there were 3 of us and I made good progress on my charity blanket strip.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is method in my madness! Bonnie- I have paper rubbish sacks that I can write on for the good stuff, and our ordinary black plastic rubbish bags for actual rubbish- besides by the time I get to have to move, I am hoping already to have most of the real rubbish disposed of. My hunt through boxes yesterday and today has been very rewarding- found my cross-stitching, and a length of a favourite fabric that with care will make a dirndl skirt- my go to pattern these days for skirts- I hope never to make another shirt- I made so many through the lean years.
> Yes I can drag the paper rubbish sacks about, whereas a box of things is quite a problem- just don't have the lifting power any longer.


Ah Julie. I am joining you in begining to pack in prep for a move. It has been decided that we will move into sister's house to help with cost of mortgage, with 2 high school girls staying with us. Fortunately over halfof my gear and the craft room are already kept in storage boxes and can simply be transported over. Will be going over to sort out DS' s craft stuff into 1 room, then se what room is left for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ah Julie. I am joining you in begining to pack in prep for a move. It has been decided that we will move into sister's house to help with cost of mortgage, with 2 high school girls staying with us. Fortunately over halfof my gear and the craft room are already kept in storage boxes and can simply be transported over. Will be going over to sort out DS' s craft stuff into 1 room, then se what room is left for us.


And if like me you have invested in your hobbies- well stash- there is very little you are prepared to let go!
All the best Heather, I really hope everything works out for you. This house is in Brisbane? not the Island?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hadn't thought of that - worth a try. But we are out for a lot of today with a wedding, and by the time the reception is over it should have cooled down.


Am trying it right now si interesting to see how it works. House is still hot but only about 30 outside now (mid 80s).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just caught up. Healing for Sam, Betty and all those with health problems. I hope those the money issues improve


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Do hope it wasn't West! :lol:


I thought that too! :shock: (Julie's past neighbours' surname; Fred and Rose West were infamous for serial murders and worse here in UK a few years ago)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Am trying it right now si interesting to see how it works. House is still hot but only about 30 outside now (mid 80s).


It is better with the fan under the vent but still nowhere near as cool in this room than in the others- but I am reasonably comfortable.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not cold here either- very hot heading close to 42 (107) and still not the hottest part of the day.
> 
> Need to get off the computer so I can go into a room where the airconditioner works. I will move onto my iPhone and show you why I am not going downstairs as I would normally do when it is this hot. David's feeling well enough to do something he's beenwanting to do for a long time, sort out his books. As you can see he can't ever say anything to me about the size of my stash.


He does have a few! :XD: how does your stash compare? I'm guilty of both (books and yarn) so can't comment, except to say that I think both make a good insulation if stacked along the walls......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> He does have a few! :XD: how does your stash compare? I'm guilty of both (books and yarn) so can't comment, except to say that I think both make a good insulation if stacked along the walls......


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> He does have a few! :XD: how does your stash compare? I'm guilty of both (books and yarn) so can't comment, except to say that I think both make a good insulation if stacked along the walls......


Well it is mainly confined to one room, but I have a lot as well. I point out that when I use mine it goes from my stash. But when David uses his it still there!
But we both tend to collect more than we can use of certain things- and books for David and mine is currently yarn. I could knit for a number of years without running out I think. But I like buying yarn so I don't think I will be trying it!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> He does have a few! :XD: how does your stash compare? I'm guilty of both (books and yarn) so can't comment, except to say that I think both make a good insulation if stacked along the walls......


And if you have enough books/yarn/fabric, it may keep you from being seriously hurt if you take a fall. Two former students were talking of their elderly mother (a friend of mine) and one was fussing about her falling. Second son said, "Don't worry, if she falls she will land on fabric and not get hurt!"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well it is mainly confined to one room, but I have a lot as well. I point out that when I use mine it goes from my stash. But when David uses his it still there!
> But we both tend to collect more than we can use of certain things- and books for David and mine is currently yarn. I could knit for a number of years without running out I think. But I like buying yarn so I don't think I will be trying it!


This sounds like Bill & me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And if like me you have invested in your hobbies- well stash- there is very little you are prepared to let go!
> All the best Heather, I really hope everything works out for you. This house is in Brisbane? not the Island?


Julie, sure wouldn't want you to lose ANY of your stash.

Heather, so sorry you have to move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sure wouldn't want you to lose ANY of your stash.
> 
> Heather, so sorry you have to move.


It is quite an eye opener how much I really have in stashed yarn. But my biggest stash is cloth. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think you would like to experience -40, even for a while :lol: Or even -25 with a wind


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

